# Live from the stand



## kyle31490

Im in! I Liked it alot last year!


----------



## IGluIt4U

I'm pretty good at makin things stick, so... 

A thread worthy of some glue.. hope many will contribute to the cause this season.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## deerhunter101

this should be cool!


----------



## Mapes

my phone wont let me get onto AT.


----------



## moondoondude

I can't wait. I plan on providing many updates to this thread here. It was one of my favorite threads from the past year.


----------



## hunt2live2hunt

I'm gonna try it this year! I have a blackberry an I'm always on AT at work!!! But I
Def. Wanna start. Oct 2 first day!! Coming soon!


----------



## uryc

If you go to the bottom of the page there is a drop down box that you can change to mobile version but I cannot get it to post pictures in mobile. I saved a link directly to the thread on my phone, makes it a lot easier.


----------



## Beasy2k8

if you use photobucket.com you can mobile upload and post the link on here.
1. create an account, its free.
2. click upload button at the bottom(mobile)
3. copy the email upload link
4. send the picture in email to the copied link & it will show up in your album.
5 get URL and copy/paste it into the forum.


If anyone has a simpler way of doing it im all ears.


----------



## uryc

Beasy2k8 said:


> if you use photobucket.com you can mobile upload and post the link on here.
> 1. create an account, its free.
> 2. click upload button at the bottom(mobile)
> 3. copy the email upload link
> 4. send the picture in email to the copied link & it will show up in your album.
> 5 get URL and copy/paste it into the forum.
> 
> 
> If anyone has a simpler way of doing it im all ears.


I actually just use the full version on my phone as opposed to the mobile version. If you have photobucket though you could just copy and past the address as a link in your post. Of course then the viewer would have to follow the off site link to your photobucket page.


----------



## Christopher67

Mapes said:


> my phone wont let me get onto AT.



Time for a NEW phone. :thumbs_up


----------



## btomlin

I'm in.....I always saw deer when I was jacking with my phone. I think the deer want to see if any photos of their relatives have been posted to AT!!:thumbs_up


----------



## handl042

Great thread definitely will give me something to do during the early hours when most of my non hunting friends wont be awake to text me back and keep me occupied.


----------



## Kabby

New to the site but love to get in on the action. Season starts Sep. 15th, i'll be in the tree.


----------



## static23

I'm in and getting set up now.


----------



## DarinB

Sounds like fun...now have to see if my decrepit old phone 1. works in the stand, and 2. can git into AT...


----------



## sirkle

Awesome, can't wait for this again!


----------



## dmgiss

*I'm in!!*

Hope to be "live" on Sept. 6 while on stand in Kentucky!!!


----------



## sooner77

*live*

todays stand location is downtown blanchard ok. a cool 77 degrees with a wind from the vents. not seeing much.http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=840723&stc=1&d=1282766656


----------



## Christopher67

sooner77 said:


> todays stand location is downtown blanchard ok. a cool 77 degrees with a wind from the vents. not seeing much.http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=840723&stc=1&d=1282766656



Haha :icon_1_lol:


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Stay tuned to www.teamoverkill.net we will be broadcasting live on the web with video/audio and chat this year


----------



## DarinB

sooner77 said:


> todays stand location is downtown blanchard ok. a cool 77 degrees with a wind from the vents. not seeing much.http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=840723&stc=1&d=1282766656




bwaaahahahahaha!!!! I came dangerously close to posting a pic of a conference room full of bored-as-he77 IT pukes today as a test of my htc pos-phone... ukey:


----------



## Elite Archery

im in


----------



## uryc

Does anyone have a Droid phone. I am thinking of changing from a windows mobile to either a Blackberry or a Droid.


----------



## Christopher67

uryc said:


> Does anyone have a Droid phone. I am thinking of changing from a windows mobile to either a Blackberry or a Droid.


I have the Motorola Droid, the 1st one.


----------



## Zookie

Testing...


----------



## 1adambell

I think this is a great idea


----------



## static23

Testing


----------



## bowhuntinDE

Count me in!!


----------



## grfox

Beasy2k8 said:


> if you use photobucket.com you can mobile upload and post the link on here.
> 1. create an account, its free.
> 2. click upload button at the bottom(mobile)
> 3. copy the email upload link
> 4. send the picture in email to the copied link & it will show up in your album.
> 5 get URL and copy/paste it into the forum.
> 
> 
> If anyone has a simpler way of doing it im all ears.



you can just text message the picture with a number you can get from the same place....that how I do it.


----------



## cwhite620

*8/28/2010*

A good sign. Just put the camera out. This is from the first time I checked it.


----------



## cwhite620

*Kinda Funny*

This made me laugh a little. Anyone else think it's funny?


----------



## sschumaker

So, I have a blackberry and im new to posting pictures on here, i know what photobucket is and how to use it, my question, someone mentioned sending a picture in a text message or mms to photobucket, is this possible? I also see on photobuckets account that blackberry owners can download a program that is to be used to upload directly from your phone to your account. After i get the photo in photobucket account, do i just post the link or what to get the pics to show up on this post? thanks


----------



## arrow-n-bucks

My Blackberry wont let me load AT. anyone have any suggestions. I have the Blackberry Tour and I just got it brand new on Friday. It shouldnt be this hard.


----------



## uryc

sschumaker said:


> So, I have a blackberry and im new to posting pictures on here, i know what photobucket is and how to use it, my question, someone mentioned sending a picture in a text message or mms to photobucket, is this possible? I also see on photobuckets account that blackberry owners can download a program that is to be used to upload directly from your phone to your account. After i get the photo in photobucket account, do i just post the link or what to get the pics to show up on this post? thanks





arrow-n-bucks said:


> My Blackberry wont let me load AT. anyone have any suggestions. I have the Blackberry Tour and I just got it brand new on Friday. It shouldnt be this hard.


Make sure you are not on the mobile site and you should be able to post straight from your phone. If you go all the way to the bottom of the page you will see a drop down box in the blue ribbon. It gives you two options, vB4 Default and Mobile. Make sure it is on vB4. I have an Omnia and everyone I know that has a Blackberry can do everything I can and usually a little more.


----------



## Rory/MO

Anybody know how to attach a picture from an iPhone on this new AT layout?


----------



## uryc

testing new site from phone


----------



## Button Nubbs

Live from the stand in washington! opening day, haven't seen jack yet but its still early. Rained all day and night yesterday, and finally the sun is starting to break.hopefully the next post will be of me holding a big muley! Where ya at mr biggs?!


----------



## uryc

Button Nubbs said:


> Live from the stand in washington! opening day, haven't seen jack yet but its still early. Rained all day and night yesterday, and finally the sun is starting to break.hopefully the next post will be of me holding a big muley! Where ya at mr biggs?!


hope it works out out for you


----------



## ILINIMUD

uryc said:


> I actually just use the full version on my phone as opposed to the mobile version. If you have photobucket though you could just copy and past the address as a link in your post. Of course then the viewer would have to follow the off site link to your photobucket page.


To make it even easier. You can upload the photo, go to photobucket, open the pic, copy the Image Code, and post it in your reply. It will make the pic show up in your post, instead of someone having to click a link.

See


----------



## flopduster

90 degrees and hot, no deer yet.

Gotta love South Carolina.


----------



## flopduster

First sighting, a racoon!!! Lol


----------



## flopduster

First deer, a doe.


----------



## Rupypug

uryc said:


> Does anyone have a Droid phone. I am thinking of changing from a windows mobile to either a Blackberry or a Droid.


I have the droid x and love it. Large screen and hd video. I also have it set up were I can watch my dish network on my phone. Get one you will not regret it.


----------



## BowTye

Sounds like a great idea. I'm 25' up in the air at work on a roof today. Weather is hot as hell, but this street has a lot of "hot doe" action!!  lol


----------



## cold1984

cwhite620 said:


> This made me laugh a little. Anyone else think it's funny?


Hahaha, take that!


----------



## ILINIMUD

> Originally Posted by uryc
> Does anyone have a Droid phone. I am thinking of changing from a windows mobile to either a Blackberry or a Droid.





Rupypug said:


> I have the droid x and love it. Large screen and hd video. I also have it set up were I can watch my dish network on my phone. Get one you will not regret it.


I have the Droid Incredible. I came from Win-slow. My advice: RUN to the nearest store and get an Android phone. Preferably a Dinc.


----------



## mbeason

Sorry just testing out my phone to make sure I got it saved right.


----------



## michaelw2608

ILINIMUD said:


> I have the Droid Incredible. I came from Win-slow. My advice: RUN to the nearest store and get an Android phone. Preferably a Dinc.


I have the Droid Incredible too and absolutely love it. It's the first smartphone I've ever had. I use microSD's with an SD adapter in my cuddebacks, when i go to check them I just pull the microSD card out and pop it in my droid incredible..sure beats carrying the laptop out there with me!


----------



## static23

michaelw2608 said:


> I have the Droid Incredible too and absolutely love it. It's the first smartphone I've ever had. I use microSD's with an SD adapter in my cuddebacks, when i go to check them I just pull the microSD card out and pop it in my droid incredible..sure beats carrying the laptop out there with me!


 I have the same set up for my blackberry. The only thing is it won't read the video. Just images.


----------



## Hinkelmonster

How many of you would be interested in watching a hunt on the interent "LIVE" in real time?

You could log onto the web, watch multiple camera angles and chat with the hunter/cameraman as well as other viewers.

How long is too long? The majority of the time hunting can be very boring and no animals in site, but the chat feature would help make it more interactive and help pass the time. 

We are just throwing some ideas around and wanted to get some feedback.

Thansk in advance


----------



## uryc

Hinkelmonster said:


> How many of you would be interested in watching a hunt on the interent "LIVE" in real time?
> 
> You could log onto the web, watch multiple camera angles and chat with the hunter/cameraman as well as other viewers.
> 
> How long is too long? The majority of the time hunting can be very boring and no animals in site, but the chat feature would help make it more interactive and help pass the time.
> 
> We are just throwing some ideas around and wanted to get some feedback.
> 
> Thansk in advance


Probably not, if I am hunting then I am concentrating on my own hunt. If not then I do not really have time to set and watch hours of someone else in the stand. That is the great thing about hunting shows, I can DVR them then fast forward to the main part.


----------



## pbuck

Testing...sorry


----------



## ILINIMUD

> Originally Posted by ILINIMUD
> I have the Droid Incredible. I came from Win-slow. My advice: RUN to the nearest store and get an Android phone. Preferably a Dinc.





michaelw2608 said:


> I have the Droid Incredible too and absolutely love it. It's the first smartphone I've ever had. I use microSD's with an SD adapter in my cuddebacks, when i go to check them I just pull the microSD card out and pop it in my droid incredible..sure beats carrying the laptop out there with me!


Thats an awesome idea...why did i think of that? Thanks for posting that, carrying my laptop out really sucks.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

live from the stand 4 does out in front of me as we speak


----------



## uryc

did u get one 



SCBOWHUNTER903 said:


> live from the stand 4 does out in front of me as we speak


----------



## Kyhunter93

In stand, seen a **** about 5 minutes ago. Will keep yall posted


----------



## uryc

Kyhunter93 said:


> In stand, seen a **** about 5 minutes ago. Will keep yall posted


Man I wish our season would get here. Sitting on the couch watching the cat.


----------



## EMSBMR

I made the mistake once of hunting the early season in Moncks Corner, SC without wearing a Bugtamer suit. Looked like I had some horrible skin disease after I came out of the woods from all of the mosquito bites. I can't wait for PA's season to start. I'll too be looking at AT from the treestand on the original Motorola Droid.


----------



## rcmjr

mbeason said:


> Sorry just testing out my phone to make sure I got it saved right.


yer sorry all right!!


----------



## Daniel Boone

Hinkelmonster said:


> How many of you would be interested in watching a hunt on the interent "LIVE" in real time?
> 
> You could log onto the web, watch multiple camera angles and chat with the hunter/cameraman as well as other viewers.
> 
> How long is too long? The majority of the time hunting can be very boring and no animals in site, but the chat feature would help make it more interactive and help pass the time.
> 
> We are just throwing some ideas around and wanted to get some feedback.
> 
> Thansk in advance



Interesting concept. I have logged into live cameras in Africa before and watched the live cams before.
DB


----------



## G2shootR

testing! cant wait for oct 1st!


----------



## 3994555

This is cool. Hopefully I will get signal where I hunt, if so count me in.


----------



## bowhuntinDE

nothin yet lots of acorns falling.....still early


----------



## Kyhunter93

Seen about 11 deer today, 2 fawns and 9 does. Today was my first hunt by myself, and in a treestand. I got about 20' in my tree with my climber and had alot of fun. I didnt shoot anything, but man was it nice to enjoy everything.


----------



## full draw 3D

I will be using it this week! Bear season opening up here this Weds so stay tuned.....


----------



## OKbow87

I think this is an awesome thread! Testing with a picture of my new rig. Hopefully you will all get to see it laying across a few different deer this year.


----------



## sooner77

alfalfa stand


----------



## uryc

where are the updates with pics 



OKbow87 said:


> I think this is an awesome thread! Testing with a picture of my new rig. Hopefully you will all get to see it laying across a few different deer this year.


----------



## fullerb

Test season opens Sept 15


----------



## uryc

Sorry "OKbow" I meant to tag "Full Draws" post about going bear hunting. I would love to see some pics from a bear stand, we do not have that here. Nice bow by the way, I love the color compared to mine.



full draw 3D said:


> I will be using it this week! Bear season opening up here this Weds so stay tuned.....


----------



## rocklobster

Season starts Wednesday!!


----------



## Reefer

How do you post pics with an iPhone? 
I can't figure it out.


----------



## basnbuks

*test*

Testing the BB if this works I will bring live to you from zone 3 in Iowa beggining Oct 29 till I kill or receive the divorce papers!!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Just settled into the stand. Got 40 min till shooting light. Will post pics from the stand if I can later. Opening day here in NC


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER

good luck this am!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

First deer of the morning. One sided spike. I think he us a little to far to shoot. Lol


----------



## OKbow87

*******... might want to move that stand closer to the trail! :wink:

If anybody needs help posting from their Iphone pm me. I found a really easy way to upload and post the pics.


----------



## Reefer

Test


----------



## VA. Bowbender

I liiiikkke it!! I'm in for sure. I'm alway taking pics and vid with my iPhone while in my treestand. Here's a test pic from last year. I am using the Photobucket app.


----------



## OKbow87

Hey i figured out how to post with an Iphone and it is really easy. I have the Iphone4, but it should be the same with any of them. Go online and go to photobucket's website in safari. Once you get there it will offer you to get their photobucket application. It is free. Download that. Once you have it downloaded it works just like a multimedia message on the Iphone. When you go to upload a pic, it will either give you the option to upload an existing picture from your library or take a picture right then and upload it. After it is uploaded it will give you the codec with the


----------



## VA. Bowbender

Reefer said:


> How do you post pics with an iPhone?
> I can't figure it out.


 Download the Free Photobucket app. You can take a picture and use it or use existing photos and videos. You can't watch photobucket video on iPhone because flash player is unsupported.


----------



## VA. Bowbender

OKbow87,
I have an iPhone4 also. Have you used Face Time yet? I have not because I am the only one I know with one. Send a PM if you want to try.


----------



## Reefer

If you have the iPhone follow OKbow87 directions.
Works perfect and is simple to do.


----------



## VA. Bowbender

You can get the photobucket app from the App Store on your phone too. 
If you want to post an existing pic on the phone. In the photobucket app, choose the pic, in the lower right corner is an (i), tap on it and it will bring up the codec for you then follow OKbow87 instructions.


----------



## apache64D

Test. Opening day at ft campbell is next saturday!


----------



## uryc

rednecbowhunter said:


> First deer of the morning. One sided spike. I think he us a little to far to shoot. Lol


Nice pic, hopefuliy I will be posting mine in about 17 days.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Just settled in for the morning. On doe patrol this morning and I feel good about my chances.


----------



## The Mad Hatter

Just testing the photo bucket app for the Droid. Can't air for Wednesday!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Boy!!! It is nice in the woods this morning.


----------



## oldschoolcj5

looks great - too bad I am stuck behind this desk today :-(


----------



## Rupypug

Here is my location from Saturday's opener. The only deer I saw were before daylight walking in.


----------



## Christopher67

The Mad Hatter said:


> Just testing the photo bucket app for the Droid. Can't air for Wednesday!



Is it the photobucket mobile from the droid market?


----------



## rocklobster

Testing iPhone hope this guy shows up wednesday morn.


----------



## AustinL911

Preseason scouting/upload test/new Summit 180 test/Austin might pop a coyote if it walks by.


----------



## VA. Bowbender

rocklobster said:


> Testing iPhone hope this guy shows up wednesday morn.


I bet you do hope he shows up, I know I would! 
We can't take bucks in VA until Oct 2nd. Until then it's all slick heads. I'll be in the woods tomorrow afternoon so look for my postings. I'll probably have some YouTube video attached as well.
Good Luck
Aren't Smartphones great! I love my iPhone 4.


----------



## pacnate

Anybody know how to post pics with a blackberry pearl? THX.


----------



## rocklobster

VA. Bowbender said:


> I bet you do hope he shows up, I know I would!
> We can't take bucks in VA until Oct 2nd. Until then it's all slick heads. I'll be in the woods tomorrow afternoon so look for my postings. I'll probably have some YouTube video attached as well.
> Good Luck
> Aren't Smartphones great! I love my iPhone 4.


Good Luck!!Bender. I got photots of this guy in front of two different stands. I think he is the same guy that jumped my string @ 40yrds last year. In the photos he's 10yds away. NO jumpin the string at that range.


----------



## silver_yummies

Test


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER

cwhite620 said:


> This made me laugh a little. Anyone else think it's funny?


 looks like shes being inciated into the clan lol


----------



## silver_yummies

testWith picture


----------



## Rory/MO

Test


----------



## jarcher38

Test


----------



## tyepsu

Test. http://s824.photobucket.com/albums/zz167/tyepsu/?action=view&current=e15003c6.jpg


----------



## lightsout15

Test


----------



## VA. Bowbender

Ok I've been settled in for a bit now the wait is on. It's 2:33 eastern time. 

















You can see how close the houses are. Here's left and right of me.


----------



## VA. Bowbender

Buck in neighbors yard.


----------



## VA. Bowbender

I just had 5 bucks and 1 doe pass by. The doe was too far to take a shot. I could have killed a BIG 6 point at any time and 2 other scrub bucks.


----------



## HotRodChevy

Did you get any pics of them? Your killing me here at work lol. Good luck




VA. Bowbender said:


> I just had 5 bucks and 1 doe pass by. The doe was too far to take a shot. I could have killed a BIG 6 point at any time and 2 other scrub bucks.


----------



## VA. Bowbender

I got some video but it didn't work well?????

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3bUg5mGePk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## The Mad Hatter

Christopher67 said:


> Is it the photobucket mobile from the droid market?


Yep. That's where I got it at. Seems to work pretty well so far.


----------



## The Mad Hatter

silver_yummies said:


> testWith picture


Holy crap! That's a beautiful Buck.


----------



## VA. Bowbender

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlvafPFlS-I&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## moondoondude

Opening morning (this morning, sept 15) in MD


----------



## rocklobster

Feels great to be sitting in a tree again! Nothing but turkeys this morn


----------



## blew

Testing: Live from Missouri State


----------



## HUNTorFISH

Testing: Live from Missouri State[/QUOTE said:


> Seen any single does there in Missouri state?


----------



## uryc

moondoondude said:


> Opening morning (this morning, sept 15) in MD


Looks a little thick in there


----------



## uryc

rocklobster said:


> Feels great to be sitting in a tree again! Nothing but turkeys this morn


We can shoot turkeys in the fall with a bow. 2 a year.


----------



## blew

HUNTorFISH said:


> Seen any single does there in Missouri state?


Haha, not from this stand. Just a bunch of scrub bucks.


----------



## VA. Bowbender

moondoondude said:


> Opening morning (this morning, sept 15) in MD


Good Luck. Can you shoot bucks or is it like VA, bucks come in later?


----------



## bacon27

What do I do from a Blackberry Curve?


----------



## Cajun83

Test



and.... POST # 3,000! Huzzah... lol


----------



## VA. Bowbender

bacon27 said:


> What do I do from a Blackberry Curve?


I copied this message sent by a guy with a Curve.

_I actually played around with this last night to try and get it figured out before our opener this Saturday. I have a Blackberry Curve. I created a YouTube account and then found the e-mail address I can just send the video to and it posts it. Then all I have to do is copy and paste the link like you did into the thread. I did a couple trial runs and it seems to work great. _


----------



## bacon27

VA. Bowbender said:


> I copied this message sent by a guy with a Curve.
> 
> _I actually played around with this last night to try and get it figured out before our opener this Saturday. I have a Blackberry Curve. I created a YouTube account and then found the e-mail address I can just send the video to and it posts it. Then all I have to do is copy and paste the link like you did into the thread. I did a couple trial runs and it seems to work great. _


Interesting I'll have to put this to a trial run.


----------



## rocklobster

The view from stand # 2 this afternoon


----------



## deerhunter101

In the stand now. Saw a big boy yesterday... hopefully he comes back. Supposed to be sunny but its raining... great job weather man. I can't upload a pic for some reason


----------



## The Mad Hatter

Just waiting here in the meat stand.


----------



## apache64D

Meat stand. Lol


----------



## buckshwacker

Well opening day evening in Missour. Saw two fawns this morning. So far nothing yet this afternoon. Can honestly say this is the first time I've bow hunted in shorts. Man its warm. Thank goodness I'm in one of my blinds cause these white legs would deffinatly spook some game away. Anyway good luck and be safe everyone. I'll be setting here in my blind waiting on the BIG one!


----------



## deerhunter101




----------



## SKyNYrDCHiEF

Huntin southern mo over lookin a 80 acre riverbottom cut corn field, took a doe this morning, have the wind in my face gettin ready for primetime, bout 50 turkey feeding my way bout 140 yds out. Looks like I might be fixin to get alittle wet though!!


----------



## The Mad Hatter

Starting to cool down a bit now. Wind is still good, I remain hopeful.


----------



## The Mad Hatter

Small 4X4 came to ten yards and had no idea I was here. Still shaking. Let em walk.


----------



## The Mad Hatter

Big fat mama doe. And one. Fawn feeding in the wrong direction.


----------



## uryc

Great pics and updates guys, starting to get fun now. I have 14 more days before I can join the fun.


----------



## VA. Bowbender

Going back to try again. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAn9RxkRXxc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## VA. Bowbender

Ok I'm back in the treestand again. Weather is a bit cloudy witha slight breeze. Time 1:00pm.


----------



## VA. Bowbender

4 point buck at 30 yards. Camera won't pick him out.


----------



## DarinB

testing uploading a photo from my Winders Mobile device season opens this Saturday...wooohooooo!!!!!


----------



## DarinB

DarinB said:


> testing uploading a photo from my Winders Mobile device season opens this Saturday...wooohooooo!!!!!


Welcome to the matrix.....

How I tested...
Device: HTC Snap (US Cellular)

1. Set camera resolution to 640x480 (go to Camera, setting is under Options)
2. Set image quality to Normal (that *might* not be necessary, but will reduce the overall size of the file so I did it...ymmv)
3. Take picture
4. Log in to AT (vb4, not AT mobile)
5. Post reply - advanced. Attached image through the AT software

Don't know if anyone will find that useful or not... I didn't want to jack around with uploading to photobucket, copying a link, and grasping my left butt cheek firmly while reciting the alphabet to attach a pic... this seems pretty darn easy...


----------



## VA. Bowbender

I tried to get some video of that buck. He had no idea I was watching him but he was on high alert. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXGSxPMis_8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## rocklobster

The view from stand #1. Hope this front gets them movin







.


----------



## oneluckypops

VA. Bowbender said:


> I tried to get some video of that buck. He had no idea I was watching him but he was on high alert.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXGSxPMis_8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


looks like he evan gave you the shakes. LOL Wish I was hunting too


----------



## rednecbowhunter

headed to the stand. It is hot and there is some wind blowing but you cant kill one at the house. LOL 
will update with pic when i get there.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Well finally got settled in. Man is it HOT and have a some wind blowin but me and the Z7 are cocked locked and ready to rock.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

4 ***** and a turkey so far but no deer. Hopefully they will show up soon.


----------



## The Mad Hatter

Hello from Nebraska AT. It's a balmy 64 degrees, and the crops are coming out fast. Back in the meat stand for another go around. Best of luck to you all, and be safe.


----------



## The Mad Hatter

If you look clos you can see the button Buck bed up 16 yards down wind of me.


----------



## uryc

DarinB said:


> Welcome to the matrix.....
> 
> How I tested...
> Device: HTC Snap (US Cellular)
> 
> 1. Set camera resolution to 640x480 (go to Camera, setting is under Options)
> 2. Set image quality to Normal (that *might* not be necessary, but will reduce the overall size of the file so I did it...ymmv)
> 3. Take picture
> 4. Log in to AT (vb4, not AT mobile)
> 5. Post reply - advanced. Attached image through the AT software
> 
> Don't know if anyone will find that useful or not... I didn't want to jack around with uploading to photobucket, copying a link, and grasping my left butt cheek firmly while reciting the alphabet to attach a pic... this seems pretty darn easy...


Thats the way I do it. Samsung Omnia on verizon.


----------



## uryc

You guys are making me think about moving from Illinois just so I can start hunting sooner.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

headed to the stand. Hopefully i will have better luck then last night. all i saw were 4 ***** and a turkey. Wish me luck. Will update with a pic when i get there.


----------



## VA. Bowbender

I think a new thread should be started on how to use "smartphones" to post.


----------



## The Mad Hatter

Debating still if I am heading out tonight or not. Should put together another stand for the public ground and they are saying rain after five. Plus, I need to attempt to glue my European mount backtogether that some how "fell" and of course nobody knows how it was done....


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Well it's 5:01 here in NC and I just got settled in to my stand. Man is it hot 87 degrees right now. Same stand as last night hopefully I will have better luck. Will keep y'all posted.


----------



## The Mad Hatter

It has got to be hot there. You turned green man! 86 here and on top of a crap day at work I believe I will just stay home tonight and hit it in the morning.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

The Mad Hatter said:


> It has got to be hot there. You turned green man! 86 here and on top of a crap day at work I believe I will just stay home tonight and hit it in the morning.


LOL yeah it sure is hot. Decided to go with the face paint tonight because of the temps. It is much cooler then the scentlok facemask I had on last night.


----------



## SKyNYrDCHiEF

Just got settled in here in MO, hot as hell but pumped up either way first time hunting this set, got my lucky HB hat on that's already 1-1 on the season, took a doe opening morning , now let's hope an old sad daddy slips up tonight!!


----------



## Chip Welch

Well finally I get to take advantage of the early doe season. I'm in my ground blind now for about 30 min. It should start to get interesting here in about an hour. Good luck everyony.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

6:02 and nothing yet but the temps are droping a little it is now 85 degrees. LOL
should start moving in about 45 min.


----------



## DOGMAN82

VA. Bowbender said:


> I think a new thread should be started on how to use "smartphones" to post.


 Hell ya I have an Iphone and I can check everything but can't post pics HELP


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Headed home. Saw one spike that I call "Lefty" cause he has only one spike on his left side. Going agian sunday morning.


----------



## muzzyman1212

*Test*

Just seein if it works from my phone


----------



## Rupypug

Sitting in the national forest before daylight. The bugs are singing and there are no people or cars to be heard. Just sitting in my tree saddle enjoying the tranquility.


----------



## biggamehntr

Pa archery early doe season off to a slow start this morning. Saw 1 raccoon n 1 squirl so far this weather sucks too much fog out here


----------



## DarinB

in stand...only sound is a few birds chirping and raindrops dripping out of the trees... light breeze in my face, almost light...


----------



## biggamehntr

Can some one call the deer and tell em I am out here waiting for them to show up. They are almost an hour late


----------



## Rory/MO

Sure feels good to be in a stand again. Got acorns dropping all around me and an intersection right by me. Wish it was a little cooler out but can't do anything about it.


----------



## ecmarc2

I've had two does come passed me this morning. One was old and wise. Couldn't figure me out but she knew something was here. She didn't booger tho. So that's good. I hunted here last night too. And both then and this morning, I heard deer plowing probably 100yds from where I'm sitting. Both last night and this morning, they weren't down wind. Anybody have any clue what could have been?


----------



## TTNuge

Sitting in the stand opening day in MN. It's just beautiful out here. And way to early to be on the iPhone! Gotta go.


----------



## deerhunter101

nothing yet...


----------



## hoefj

about 40 degrees with a slight nnw breeze, acorns dropping like rain and saw 2 small bucks and a doe already this morning


----------



## VA. Bowbender

Good luck y'all. Wish I was out there too. I have to go get a verifier put in my sting today. Then check accuracy when I can.


----------



## ecmarc2

Its sunny here in KY. And the accrons have either fallen like rain already or just not where I am in the woods. I'm trying to determine when I should pack it up still. Any hints?


----------



## DarinB

haven't seen any deer this am but had a red tailed hawk flay up and land in a tree about 25 feet in front of me, and a few minutes ago had a big grey squirrel climb up int my stand with me and investigate my water bottle...lol


----------



## mikecs4life

Early doe season in Michigan. LOL. All I have seen is bucks. 
Sometimes you're the bug, sometimes your the windshield.


----------



## DOGMAN82

test


----------



## SKyNYrDCHiEF

Had 1 big slick and 3 little ones at 25 yds standing in front of my camera, Decided to pass. Awesome morning gobblers firing off, got to within 50 of a group of longbeards walkin out but got busted . Having a blast so far, can't wait to see what happens tonight !!


----------



## apache64D

Opening day at Fort Campbell, KY....nice weather, but a little warm. Had a BIG 8PT cross a field about 150yards away..and 2 squirrels..lol


----------



## bowhntng4evr

Live from stand. I'm 18 ft up a tree over looking a corn field.


----------



## lynxms17

Storms earlier. Turkey hunting public. Had about a dozen about 60yd to my left. They are skirting the cornfield now, sure they'll be back. Damn hawk swooping by my head woke me from my nap!

It don't get much better than this ...


----------



## uryc

only one deer in this field, sums up what i am doing today. 2 weeks till season. This farm borders a state park ought to see a bunch abuut dark.


----------



## DOGMAN82

not to bad a big oak flat I hope I at least see a deer tonight.


----------



## The Mad Hatter

Hmmmm..... do I head out, or do I stay home and listen to the HUSKERS and eat shrimp and sausage Jambalaya?


----------



## Rory/MO

High 80s here. Sitting over a wheat/secret spot food plot. Hopefully something comes my way.


----------



## mn5503

Nothing but wolves this morning. I was going to switch spots but I decided to stick it out here til dark tonight and listen to them howl.....

I cut this shooting lane 20 years ago, a few years after it was clearcut. It's grown back pretty good now and I'm able to get a stand in a pine tree that splits into two separate trees. Hang the stand in one and my gear next to me in the other. I had a stand about 10 feet from where this one is, back in the day. It was wood built in some birch trees. I am looking at the rotted out trees and boards on the ground right now. 

This would be an awesome spot if the wolves would have let me be....










There's a few ash trees that were spared during the cutting that run along a drainage.


----------



## apache64D

Nothing


----------



## deernutz

Test to see if its working. Yesterdays hunt...early doe season and my GF first hunt ever. She could have used a gun but only wanted her bow


----------



## murk_man2001

In my stand, its about 5:00,nothing out but the bugs,and the chickadees!!!there's gotta be an easier way to post pics from a curve 8330? Finally deceided to try out some lumenoks.its about 78 here in NC.


----------



## Drenalin1980

*early doe mil*

Out for early doe with my bow one squirrel down. No deer yet.


----------



## The Mad Hatter

Its 55 here and a north breeze. Back in the meat stand. Probably head to the farm tomorrow


----------



## Drenalin1980

Shot another squirrel and then. A doe went about fifty yard, first time using a rage broadhead and I think ill use again


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Headed the woods. Wish me luck. Will updae when I get settled in.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Well got settled in. It us 60 degrees here in NC at 5:54am. Nice clear, calm, quiet morning the only things I hear are crickets and planes flying over head. LOL wish me luck cause it has been a slow week.


----------



## mikecs4life

Live from s e Michigan. 60 deg. Light n e wins. Just had 2 lil ones go by. Beautiful morning.


----------



## mikecs4life

Another big slick with a fawn about 65 yards. They're moving pretty well in front of the rain thats coming.


----------



## uryc

you have to post to photo bucket or a site like that first then pull it from there 


DOGMAN82 said:


> Hell ya I have an Iphone and I can check everything but can't post pics HELP


----------



## uryc

good luck to everyone headed to golf then finish shelling corn


----------



## lynxms17

uryc said:


> Does anyone have a Droid phone. I am thinking of changing from a windows mobile to either a Blackberry or a Droid.


I'm using the original motorola droid. Works very well overall as a pretty robust pda and phone. 

For those interested, check out Qik for posting live or recorded videos from your droid.


----------



## ratman12

Howdy there. Good pics you got there. How long have you been using the Tasco camera? Looks as though it be taking some good pictures there. And yes I think it is a funny picture there. Got a short video of a couple of deer trying to figure out what a baby **** is and the results are rather funny.


cwhite620 said:


> This made me laugh a little. Anyone else think it's funny?


----------



## DarinB

out since 5:15 this morning - haven't seen much more than a few glimpses through the trees. had a nice little 6 pt sneak up behind me yesterday evening - don't think he noticed me, but a couple of red squirrels went off on him like car alarms and he hopped a few yards into some thick brush where I coudn't take a good shot.

kicking back now...thinking a lot about a cup of coffee!!!


----------



## deerhunter101

Just got my 2nd ever!! 18 yards double lung in this missouri heat


----------



## The Mad Hatter

Congratulations on you second!


----------



## VA. Bowbender

SCORE!!! good for you. 
I'm gonna hang another stand tomorrow with a buddy.


----------



## The Mad Hatter

Got the truck loaded. Heading out with the wife and my two best friends from work. NOW WHERE IS THE WIFE lol....


----------



## swampdonkey84

Ok i installed photo bucket on my phone and still can't get pics to post. Can someone send me pm with detailed instructions on how to post pics. Im using a droid x


----------



## The Mad Hatter

You have to upload the photo to photo bucket. Once you have done that open the photo you want on your phone using the photo bucket app. You have to copy the [Ing] tag. Then paste that into your thread on at. That's how I do it with the android.


----------



## swampdonkey84

TestTest


----------



## Rupypug

Looks good. You got it. Have fun.


----------



## The Mad Hatter

Finally got setteled in around three. Took me an hour to sneak in along te Corn and not make any noise. We shall see how it turns out. Got a good trail running through. Zero wind. I made a batch of that vanilla cover scent attractant spray. We will see if it woks. If anything i smell sexy...
This is on ur farm....

















Have good cover. River is right here with standing corn.


----------



## DeadInside25

92 degrees here, 1st time I have got to sit in a tree. I'm pumped even if I don't see anything....


----------



## BLan

Man the squirrels were busy this evening, and I forgot my Thermocell. I won't do that again.


----------



## VA. Bowbender

BLan said:


> I forgot my Thermocell. I won't do that again.


----------



## uryc

18 holes of golf, 4000 bushel of corn, helped a buddy level gravel for his basment. time for season


----------



## The Mad Hatter

One hits the dirt in Nebraska.


----------



## TnLungBuster

Test Test


----------



## jkerrsd

The Mad Hatter said:


> Finally got setteled in around three. Took me an hour to sneak in along te Corn and not make any noise. We shall see how it turns out. Got a good trail running through. Zero wind. I made a batch of that vanilla cover scent attractant spray. We will see if it woks. If anything i smell sexy...
> This is on ur farm....


What the hell are you doing on MY farm??? :set1_rolf2:


----------



## Junior.

Testing

Hopefully I get a chance at this guy.


----------



## The Mad Hatter

Yeah, I just noticed that. Proof reading can be a guys friend.....


----------



## bozo300

The Mad Hatter said:


> One hits the dirt in Nebraska.


cool, obviously she thought you smelled sexy as well. that stuff must work


----------



## the_wraith420

cool pics guys some really nice deer, I went out on Saturday morning and didn't see anything and went again this morning and got spotted just before i got to my spot. if only i had got out just a little earlier i might have seen more then a white butt running away from me.


----------



## Cajun83

The Mad Hatter said:


> One hits the dirt in Nebraska.


So the vanilla worked!?


----------



## bow'd up

testing....1,2,3


----------



## Foilestraitmeat

*test*

Test


----------



## Ramey Jackson

<a href="http://s1189.photobucket.com/albums/z424/RameyJackson/?action=view&current=efea7116.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1189.photobucket.com/albums/z424/RameyJackson/efea7116.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>

Test


----------



## Death Blow

On stand in Maryland with a good nne wind. Good sign all around the acorns. I'm hoping to connect on some deer. Jerky tonight.


----------



## VA. Bowbender

The Mad Hatter said:


> One hits the dirt in Nebraska.


There's the shot...and he SCORES!!! :band: The crowd goes wild, while the guys that haven't started yet hang their heads in jealousy.:sad: Congrats.:cheers:


----------



## The Mad Hatter

Cajun83 said:


> So the vanilla worked!?


Well. I am on the fence yet. There is nothing that says it put the does on red alert five or that t didn't. It does have my interstate though so I am going to keep trying it. It would be better if they come in down wind. That would be a good test I think.


----------



## The Mad Hatter

Them are some very nice Buck pictures. We did not hang any cameras this year. We stayed out of the farm from Turkey season untilled yestersday. There were so many deer down there it was crazy. No big bucks yet. I think they are all in the standing corn yet.


----------



## MOHALucan

Testing off of my Droid and the photobucket app


----------



## GhostBuck_007

Test...http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5009447433


----------



## GhostBuck_007

Test...
http://m863.photobucket.com/albums/...obile Uploads/?action=view&current=astand.jpg


----------



## GhostBuck_007

Ok one last time, can't seem to make this work...
http://m863.photobucket.com/albums/...obile Uploads/?action=view&current=astand.jpg


----------



## Junior.

A couple of pics from my stand. Todays forecast was 30% rain with a 100% chance of mosquitoes.


----------



## GhostBuck_007

Anyone know why it's showing just the link and not the image? Any help would be greatly appreciated...trying to do this on a BB Storm btw....


----------



## Junior.

You need to put image tags around it.


----------



## GhostBuck_007

Doh! Haha how did I miss that one lol thanks man!


----------



## GhostBuck_007

test...


----------



## The Mad Hatter

GhostBuck_007 said:


> test...


Those trees are cool how they grow perfectly straight up. Ours here on the bottoms are all twisted and gnarly.


----------



## deerhunter101

how high is that stand?


----------



## GhostBuck_007

deerhunter101 said:


> how high is that stand?


About 25 feet up, there is a big black cherry tree behind me at that height that provides some backdrop...


----------



## Zookie

Went out to do some final preparations before the season opens. Season doesn't open til Oct. 15.


----------



## grfox

Just settled in the stand. First time hunting this spot. I'm right on the edge of a swamp and some hardwoods. Some good trails coming through here. Well see what happens!! My second sit of theyear!


----------



## uryc

Good luck to everyone in a stand this afternoon


----------



## biggamehntr

*hunting with my dad*

Last night I shot a small doe from the spot me and my dad are sitting right now. It was my first bow kill and I think he was more excited then I was so I brought him up here from where he was sitting last nigght so maybe he can get one with his. Crossbow he is 74 and never shot a deer with a bow. So I really would like to see him get one but it is really hot out this evening which sucks. Oh by the way any one who doubts scent lock lemme tell ya two does came in down wind of me and one saw me but could not smell me she had her nose straight up trying. I am now a believer in the Fact that carbon scent control works as they say it does


----------



## pirogue53

GhostBuck_007 said:


> test...


I think those invasive sweet gums have about as much purpose in the deer woods as a mosquito.


----------



## GhostBuck_007

pirogue53 said:


> I think those invasive sweet gums have about as much purpose in the deer woods as a mosquito.


I agree, they're everywhere too...


----------



## Ramey Jackson

Test-


----------



## deerheaven

stand pics


----------



## bowhntng4evr

IMAG0129.jpg


----------



## VA. Bowbender

It's supposed to be 93 today and 94 tomorrow. I think I may have to pass on getting in the woods for now.


----------



## mwm2v

Test


----------



## murk_man2001

Way too hot here in NC to hunt the evening, it was still in the high 80's low 90's @ 3:00 this afternoon.


----------



## The Mad Hatter

To warm here as well. Plus heavy rains don't help much either. Well that and I Gould get another meat tag.


----------



## VA. Bowbender

silver_yummies said:


> Testing random video.......
> <embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid81.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fj235%2Fsilver_yummies%2Fvideo-2010-09-23-11-46-00.mp4">


try YouTube, just a suggestion.


----------



## silver_yummies

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPxkpPXns-w&feature=youtube_gdata_player test with u tube


----------



## silver_yummies

how the heck do you embed a youtube video???


----------



## silver_yummies

silver_yummies said:


> how the heck do you embed a youtube video???


----------



## bc5000

Testing the new iPhone and photobucket.


----------



## buckmark1

Opening day in OH tomorrow. Hope to have someting good to post.


----------



## deerhunter101

I know this is archery for deer but I just shot my first dove (harder than I thought) so I needed to share it with someone. I figured y'all were the best


----------



## moondoondude




----------



## Ned250

MOHALucan said:


> Testing off of my Droid and the photobucket app


 Incredibly gorgeous mount. :thumbs_up


----------



## VA. Bowbender

Well the weatherman got it wrong as usual. At 3:40 it's 99 degrees on my deck, in the shade!!! It was supposed to be low 90's. I'll wait to go out there.


----------



## woodie1976

First nite out for iowa youth season.... Hunting a the edge of a cut corn field... Just got settled in and now the wait is on ... Will try and work on a pic :-D we are both just happy to be out here :-D


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Set up and ready to go.


----------



## woodie1976




----------



## buckmark1

In the stand waiting on opening day shooting light. I hope to post a pic here soon.


----------



## ohiohunter02

Woohoo.... Boy does it feel great to be back at in Ohio... Good luck to everyone... I'm in my blind and ready to shoot...


----------



## flopduster

Test
http://pbr177.photobucket.com/albums/w225/joye5488/SU1HLTIwMTAwOTI1LTAwMDEzLmpwZw.jpg


----------



## DarinB

been in the stand since 6:00 with the boy...hope we see meat today!!!


----------



## bdr7484

Sitting in stand since around 545 on the Ohio opener haven't seen a deer yet but have seen about 10 squirrels lol


----------



## apache64D

Nothing yet.


----------



## DOGMAN82

http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd415/k9cop82/c194a5c4.jpg[/IM
Saw 6 this morning first time I have herd a doe bleat was cool to hear. I don't know how many more doe I cam let walk.


----------



## DOGMAN82

DOGMAN82 said:


> http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd415/k9cop82/c194a5c4.jpg[/IM
> Saw 6 this morning first time I have herd a doe bleat was cool to hear. I don't know how many more doe I cam let walk.[/QUOTE]
> 
> [IMG]http://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd415/k9cop82/c194a5c4.jpg


----------



## swampdonkey84

Nothing yet. Just waiting. Good luck everyone .


----------



## hoefj

nice morning in central mn, about 50 degrees, a little light rain and a very light NE breeze, nice and dry in my warm bag tho! havent seen anything yet...


----------



## swampdonkey84

Still nothing here


----------



## biggamehntr

First day ohio. Got up in treestand just before sunrise wife is 200 yards to my rear dad is near the road and no deer are moving atleast I haven't seen any yet. Good luck all


----------



## biggamehntr

I have a lg ally with android operating system anyone know how I can upload pics its saying upload disabled on website when I try


----------



## apache64D

Still nothing here in ft campbell ky


----------



## bdr7484

Test


----------



## bdr7484

<a href=http://s914.photobucket.com/albums/ac343/bdr7484/?action=view&current=IMAG0093.jpg target=_blank><img src=http://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac343/bdr7484/IMAG0093.jpg border=0 alt=></a>


----------



## bdr7484




----------



## jkerrsd

1 doe, 1 forkie; 2 nice 4x4's, 0 shots!


----------



## War_Valley_Boy

Just got back in the house 77 degrees with a little drizzle in east tennessee about the head back out first year bow hunting saw 6 deer but 3 spooked and the other 3 i didnt feel comfortable taking the shot.


----------



## DOGMAN82

well got a doe at 830 I couldn't let any more pass me by


----------



## moondoondude




----------



## The Mad Hatter

DOGMAN82 said:


> well got a doe at 830 I couldn't let any more pass me by


Congratulations! I just finished turning mine into ring sausage..


----------



## yost44

Just sat down...still nothing but I've got three more hours to be here so I'm sure there will be something


----------



## moondoondude

Sitting along an oak ridge overlooking a marshy creek bottom.


----------



## sirkle

It's a beautiful evening here in western Kentucky. Saw a couple turkeys on the way in, but no deer yet. 

Can someone show me again how to upload pics from an iPhone without using Photobucket or some other site, or is that the only way?

I hear something...


----------



## King

Jealously has overcome me.... I still have to wait another week.


----------



## DarinB

back in the sadde so to speak...made a mad run to wally world for another stand this afternoon...now sitting in it overlooking a pretty heavily used intersection...


----------



## bc5000

sirkle said:


> It's a beautiful evening here in western Kentucky. Saw a couple turkeys on the way in, but no deer yet.
> 
> Can someone show me again how to upload pics from an iPhone without using Photobucket or some other site, or is that the only way?
> 
> I hear something...


I think the only way is to use a host for your pics.

I just downloaded the free Photobucket app on my iphone. Very easy to use.


----------



## VA. Bowbender

*Other outdoor apps*

I'd like to know if anyone else passes time while on the stand using other smartphone apps for the outdoors? I like to use bird and tree identification apps.


----------



## JMOOOZ

Here's my day in Danbury CT. Nice 34 acre lot, no pressure, season opened the 15th for us. Got a nice 8 ptr opening day a 5 ptr on the 17th and this doe today. Here's the pic from the stand and shot. Good







luck all.


----------



## JMOOOZ

Photobucket option is pretty cool. Here's the arrow, blood trail and entry shot (touch high on entry but perfect exit through double lungs).


----------



## VA. Bowbender

JMOOOZ 
Nice going!!! Backstrap Fever...:darkbeer:


----------



## bowhnter83

I can't wait for the season to start here in MA.


----------



## swampdonkey84

Fixin to settle in for mornin 2. Good luck to everyone hunting this mornin


----------



## Nate's Parker




----------



## DarinB

settled in...feelin' that whack sump'n feein'


----------



## bdr7484

Pretty slow again here in Ohio how Di u go from 300 trail cam pics a week to not seeing a single deer in 2 days lol


----------



## gatorbait42

Had a nice 3.5 yr old 9 point and a small scrub walk by at 10 yards right at daylight. 6 slicks, one slick got behind me before I had a shot. Beautiful cool morning here in licking co. Ohio


----------



## swampdonkey84

Got drowned


----------



## DarinB

Nothing but turkeys and squirrels this morning. Feels like a heat wave...up to about 39 degrees I think...


----------



## jlamp

*Test*

Testing pics

[IMG_0145.JPG]


----------



## jlamp

Test


----------



## fluent09

1 doe yesterday september 25 and 1 nice 10 point and 2 does on today september 26 here in fayette county, ohio


----------



## biggamehntr

*photo bucket*

When you want to post pisc from photobucket which link do you use I tried direct email im and image nothing went through


----------



## biggamehntr




----------



## biggamehntr




----------



## VA. Bowbender

Use the codec that begins with








Are you using the Photobucket app?


----------



## biggamehntr

Last try


----------



## biggamehntr

ok finally I got it to work


----------



## biggamehntr




----------



## VA. Bowbender

biggamehntr said:


> ok finally I got it to work


Yeah ya did  Nice looking spot.


----------



## woodie1976

Well... Back out for our 2nd sit of youth season... Just had a monster.... Squirrel run past...LOL the kid wanted to know if he could take a shot... Lil buck of mine has blood on his mind LOL


----------



## biggamehntr

Well my wife just txtd me and said she saw a bunch of turkey at 5 yds out but no deer yet I put her in the spot I was gonna hunt I really can't wait til she txts me and says she got a bloody arrow from a deer


----------



## BigThicketBoy

Texas is on board. I will be up a pine this Sat!! Wish me luck,this will be my first bow hunt in 20 plus years


----------



## sirkle

Testing pic


----------



## jakedesnake048

nice thread guys...im subscribed!


----------



## MOHALucan

You guys are killing me!! I wanna hunt so bad


----------



## OrangeBlood

so I'm confused, is this a how do I work/test my phone thread or a live hunt thread?


----------



## Nate's Parker

heading out in a few hrs I will be adding pics today !!


----------



## arki

Testing


----------



## KennyO

*Test*










Testing for Friday.


----------



## VA. Bowbender

*iPhone App*

Here's an app I found by chance. This will make sure you can be "Live From the Stand"


----------



## Christopher67

VA. Bowbender said:


> Here's an app I found by chance. This will make sure you can be "Live From the Stand"




That does it, im getting a Iphone 4! Droid Smoid!


----------



## swampdonkey84

Been settled in for 20 min or so. Waitin on daylight. Good luck to everyone huntin this mornin.


----------



## APAnTN

swampdonkey84 said:


> Been settled in for 20 min or so. Waitin on daylight. Good luck to everyone huntin this mornin.


Good luck rubber neck put one down


----------



## swampdonkey84

Thanks fat daddy. Ill see you afterwhile.


----------



## DeadInside25

Great morning here weather wise, had deer blow down wind, turkeys putting non stop over my head and squirrel barking in front of me. I may go get a flashing red light in case there is an animal that's not aware I'm here!


----------



## uryc

OrangeBlood said:


> so I'm confused, is this a how do I work/test my phone thread or a live hunt thread?


It is a live hunt thread to post updates from the stand. These may be with or without pictures. There are still areas that seasons have not came in yet though, Friday here, and guys are testing to make sure they can post pictures. Iphone has been an issue since last year then with the updates to the new web site it is a little different to post from your phone. That is why you see all the test post. 

I promise in about 2 weeks this thing will really be rocking. We had over 10,000 views last year and did not start the thread until almost November.


----------



## uryc

DeadInside25 said:


> Great morning here weather wise, had deer blow down wind, turkeys putting non stop over my head and squirrel barking in front of me. I may go get a flashing red light in case there is an animal that's not aware I'm here!


Is this were the squirrel bites you on the nose and the turkey poops on your head?


----------



## FireChief41

good luck all you guys n gals on stand... still got just over 2 weeks before we can hunt here


----------



## swampdonkey84

All i ended up seeing was a longbeard. I don't know where all the deer we had on cam went but it was like two weeks before season and they started to deminish and now we are getting almost zero pics. So i don't know. Kinda depressing


----------



## bdr7484

Back @ it for about the last 30 min in Ohio gonna try and whack a swamp donkey 2 night some pepper sticks sound delicious


----------



## Nate's Parker




----------



## Kyhunter93

testing...LIST]
U

[/LIST]


----------



## daminoman90

Test for droid


----------



## Kyhunter93

Get the photobucket app in the market, if you don't already. It works great on my droid eris.


----------



## daminoman90

Another test and last weekends kill lol


----------



## VA. Bowbender

5:40, on the stand, dark, clear, 50 degrees, 1/2 moon, heavy rain for tonight. Hopefully there will be plenty of movement before the storm.


----------



## VA. Bowbender

Just had 2 EAB does come from 100 yrd to 65 yrd and make a sharp right and walk off. I'm fairly sure they'll be coming back this way. I think they went to feed on client's lawn and garden.
BBL


----------



## uryc

VA. Bowbender said:


> Just had 2 EAB does come from 100 yrd to 65 yrd and make a sharp right and walk off. I'm fairly sure they'll be coming back this way. I think they went to feed on client's lawn and garden.
> BBL


Sweet, hope you get one.


----------



## axeforce6

HAHA! Ever heard of over kill? Lol. I shot a squirrel out of my bedroom window with my axe. lol


----------



## et1673

OK I tried this live from my stand last night but the blackberry wouldn't let me. This guy came in @ 18:30 but I let him go so he can grow. Lets all hope he gets by the local gun hunters. If he presents them with a shot like he gave me he won't make it.


----------



## sethjamto

test from my phone...


----------



## sethjamto

Sweet! It worked! This is a pic I took last year on a 4 wheeler ride. Hopefully later this week I can go live from the stand with pics!


----------



## sethjamto

Okay....so I posted that pic from my phone and can see it on the computer, but it doesn't show my pic when looking at AT from my phone.....I see other pics on my phone, just not mine. Any ideas??


----------



## VA. Bowbender

On stand 2 and it's starting to rain.


----------



## daminoman90

axeforce6 said:


> HAHA! Ever heard of over kill? Lol. I shot a squirrel out of my bedroom window with my axe. lol


ya the rage two blade about cut him in half haha


----------



## axeforce6

Haha. You should see what a three blade does to a yellow finch. Lol. My mom was so pissed. Lol


----------



## Steve in KC

axeforce6 said:


> Haha. You should see what a three blade does to a yellow finch. Lol. My mom was so pissed. Lol


Did you know that ALL song birds are federally protected? OOOPS!


----------



## bozo300

sethjamto said:


> test from my phone...


I love this picture, did you take it yourself?


----------



## moondoondude

Oak flat bordering a brushy creek bottom. Good deer movement already.


----------



## The Mad Hatter

Good luck to everyone that is out sitting. 87 and windy here.


----------



## moondoondude

These were all the pictures/ videos I forgot to upload to this thread. You can click on the one picture to play the video.


----------



## 700kenny

dude, shoot that ground hog!


----------



## T.G.bowhunter

Test


----------



## Nate's Parker

Mad dash home for a shower and then try n beat the sun up will post pics


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Just got settled in here in NC. It is a little windy but it rained most of the day yesterday and last night so they should be moving once it hits daylight. Will update later with pics.


----------



## sethjamto

bozo300 said:


> I love this picture, did you take it yourself?


Yes I did! My wife and I have gotten close to several bucks out behind our house while riding the 4 wheeler. We caught this one bedded down last year. He didn't have a care in the world that we got off the 4 wheeler to snap a few pics!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Just had a doe and a fawn come through down wind. Momma didn't like something so she turned and went back into the thicket with out giving me a shot. It's ok still early got plenty of time.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Just had a button buck come by that still had some spots and he was all by himself. My huntin buddy saw a real nice 9 point but had not shots. He said it was headed my direction but didn't see him. Oh well just my luck. Still got an hour though.


----------



## axeforce6

Well I forgot my phone so I couldn't take any pictures!! I saw two little bucks. One was a spike and the other a 5 pointer. They stuck around for about 30 minutes. I saw a doe about 30 minutes after them. It was a calm mornin and was about 48 this mourning. What a great day for bowhunting.


----------



## uryc

moondoondude said:


> These were all the pictures/ videos I forgot to upload to this thread. You can click on the one picture to play the video.
> 
> Those are awesome man, keep them coming


----------



## swampdonkey84

Goodluck rednecbowhunter. My deer im hunting have all but disappeared. I done a little extra scouting this morning but so many acorns make it impossible to pattern anything. Im lost as to what to do.


----------



## axeforce6

Yeah... I do.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Well didn't see anything else. Going home to take a nap and will be back at it this evening.


----------



## BLan

700kenny said:


> dude, shoot that ground hog!


+1 don't let the vermin live.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Well just got up from my nap, picked up my buddy and we are headed to the woods. Will update with pick when I get there.


----------



## Bowhunteroh

Season opened Sat here in Ohio. I have been out almost every morning and about 3 evenings, nothing. This morning at 0805 hrs. I glassed two nice does about 60 yards, but on the other side of the treeline. Moved my stand into the treeline around noon. Will be going in again around 1800 hrs., Very hopeful for tomorrow AM, looks like I found the deer highway.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Alright I'm settled in and ready to go. Now all I need is one of the big boys to show there ugly mug during shooting hours.


----------



## michaelw2608

Test


----------



## Bowhunteroh

I'm in !


----------



## michaelw2608

Wow it actually worked lol


----------



## pentelicus

In the ground blind, first time out. Feels great to be back at it.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Nothing yet but my buddy has got one around him. Smoke it Brad


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Well it got by him without a shot. Oh well we still have little over an hour left.


----------



## tazman7

Test from Droid. Ill be in my stand at about 510 tomorrow. Can't wait! I love early season


----------



## rednecbowhunter

didnt shoot anything this evening but did see some deer and my buddy Brad got his first with a bow. Congrats man


----------



## axeforce6

Sweet! I didn't get to go this afternoon. I was helping my girlfriend sight in her new bow


----------



## swampdonkey84

Fixing to head to the stand in a little. I will post pics when i get there


----------



## arki

Headed to the stand now hope to have pics to post soon!


----------



## The Mad Hatter

Good luck fellas!!


----------



## swampdonkey84

Good luck to everyone. Been settled in for a little while. Still to dark to shoot. Does any state open today? I was thinking illinois opened.


----------



## swampdonkey84




----------



## 138104

Good luck to all who are out this morning!


----------



## Reefer

Indiana opens today. I'll be out after work. 
Come on 2:00


----------



## Cajun83

swampdonkey84 said:


> Good luck to everyone. Been settled in for a little while. Still to dark to shoot. Does any state open today? I was thinking illinois opened.


Louisiana opened today. can't hunt until tomorrow though. dumb old work getting in the way.


----------



## AmishArcher

lots of new seasons open today. Go get em fellas.


----------



## Brown&Down

Test


----------



## tazman7

Had a fork,a spike and four does nearby. I told them I wouldn't shoot them as long as they sent their dad uncle or big brother back here so I would think they should be here.anytime now


----------



## Thatmichhunter

Checking in from Michigan, beautiful morning, a lot of squirrels and 3 does, no shots yet might see what a rage 3 blade does to a squirrel maybe


----------



## swampdonkey84

Had 4 doe's and 2 fawns come in earlier. One of the doe's jumped the string in me at a little over 40 yards and i shot right over her.


----------



## G2shootR

opener in il, have seen 2 does, a fawn, button and a small 7. gotta get to work soon, on 30 min left on stand this am


----------



## hoggin03

Illinois 2010 Opening Day - gotta love it!! Now, if only I'd see a deer...


----------



## Kyhunter93

Good luck guys get some brown down !


----------



## phrogs34

Michigan opens today. I can't get out till the tenth when Im back in the states. Couldn't hunt Delaware do to moving. Man I have the itch and can't wait. The military always messing with my seasons. All you michiganders save me some nice ones.


----------



## Brown&Down

Little spike


----------



## FireChief41

deer action is good lol


----------



## MrShake

Here is hoping I can get the Droid to post a pic for my evening hunt tonight... 3g was spotty for my morning spot.


----------



## flopduster

I need help, how do I post picd from my bb.
I have uploaded the pic to photobucket, then I go to it and hit the "get urls" button. Which url do I use and how do you copy it to paste the link here?
Bb torch btw


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Headed to the woods. Will update with pic when I get settled.


----------



## sethjamto

Sitting in the stand right now. NNW wind in my face. I'm at the edge of a bean field that gets a lot of traffic. Crossing my fingers...


----------



## sethjamto

I just damn near had a heart attack! Sitting here in the tree and a huge dead branch in the tree next to me just fell and missed me by a few feet! WOW


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Ok i am finally settled in to my climber. Great evening except for the wind. It should be a good evening cause the temps are going to be droping about 20-25 degrees tonight. We have a forcasted low of 48:mg: to ight so they deer should be moving. Got plenty of accorns on he ground wish me luck and maybe a big ole nanny will come by.


----------



## newshooter05

Checking in on opening night in Indiana. Beautiful evening but a but windy. All I've sen is squirrels so far but with any luck I'll be able to poss in first bowkill success thread soon.


----------



## rocklobster

Got all this rain and there is finally a swamp in my swamp!! 5:10 all is quiet


----------



## ILINIMUD

Opening day here in Illinois. Been kinda warm, temps should be on the decline.


----------



## goldenrectangle




----------



## ILINIMUD

flopduster said:


> I need help, how do I post picd from my bb.
> I have uploaded the pic to photobucket, then I go to it and hit the "get urls" button. Which url do I use and how do you copy it to paste the link here?
> Bb torch btw


It is the IMG Code. Just copy and paste it in your post under what you type.


----------



## AccountingDawg

Opening day in Mississippi.. Had to work this morning, but it sure is nice to be back in the woods..


----------



## MrShake




----------



## rednecbowhunter

Just had 2 fawns leave. They were around me for 40 mins. Now if I could just see mom.


----------



## murk_man2001

ILINIMUD said:


> It is the IMG Code. Just copy and paste it in your post under what you type.


Good question.....Anybody,which url is it,and will it be the same for a BB Curve.


----------



## ILINIMUD

If you hit show links in the Photobucket app or on the website find the one that says IMG Code. Copy that one and it will put the image in the post. You can use the one that says Direct Link, but it will just post a URL link, and it will have to be clicked on to open it. The IMG Code is the best way to do it. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## sethjamto

Well, no luck for me tonight. About 15 mins before sunset I heard a deer running through the woods from my right side. I grabbed my bow, but she flew past me like greased lightning! Then I heard more running off my right side and saw a coyote in hot pursuit of the doe that just flew past me! I couldn't get a shot on either - they were way too fast! I called it a night right then......


----------



## murk_man2001

2 good size does about dusk,just not enough light to look threw my peep,made it all the way under my stand,dang it for the night.
Did have a nice fox cross in front of me while walking to my stand,he'll come later though. Was nice and cool today with cooler temps ahead for the morning.


----------



## tikaldah2000

Had a bachelor group of 4 bucks pass by me on the side of the stand where I don't have any shooting lanes. Then at the end of shooting light I had a badger come under my tree.


----------



## hoggin03

hoggin03 said:


> Illinois 2010 Opening Day - gotta love it!! Now, if only I'd see a deer...


I'm not kidding...15 minutes after posting this I had doe on the ground! Great opening day!


----------



## murk_man2001

This is a test
http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x348/murkman2001/dGVzdC5qcGc.jpg
It worked but why didn't the pic post in the thread.


----------



## lawton

Testing


----------



## lawton

That is so easy! I am even more excited to get in my treestand Sunday afterwork.


----------



## basnbuks

Openin morn here in Va just picked my 72 year old dad up. Headed 1 hour north to public land in wyth co. Will update after daylight. Gl every1 be safe


----------



## Nate's Parker

Heading out this am hope to put one down good luck everyone


----------



## axeforce6

On my way to the tree my friends. Good luck


----------



## swampdonkey84

Im up and ready to draw some blood


----------



## DarinB

Settlled in for about 45 min...had a little case of couldn't find my tree-itis and did a bit more trudging than I'd like. Chilly this mornin and the view has changed...a lot of fa color all around.

Man, it don't get better than this


----------



## axeforce6

Test


----------



## swampdonkey84

Gotta love those axe's. Awesome bow


----------



## mikecs4life

Wind out of the nw at 20. Light rain. Not a deer in sight. One partner shot a nice slick last night and the other had a nice encounter with a p&y 8 we have on cam. Update if we drop another.


----------



## nicktulloh




----------



## nicktulloh




----------



## SDaniels

In michigan. Soaking wet. No deer. Beats cleaning the house with my wife


----------



## swampdonkey84

Hard to beat a bow madness XL too


----------



## kyswitchback

NC doe just went down.


----------



## cjtaylor0103

Had four does walk by...couldn't draw with one of them watching me like a hawk.


----------



## swampdonkey84

Congrats kyswitchback. Be some good eatin.


----------



## T.G.bowhunter

Great day in Pa. I had three spike bucks come by. One of them really thrashed a tree under my stand. I love this sport!


----------



## 3D_shooter84

Slow morning here in VA. Good and chilly should have some good movement but nothing yet. Man it feels great to finally be up in my tree!


----------



## vabownut

. Let's try this. Absolute perfect weather had some deer come by just before light nothing since except turkeys


----------



## axeforce6

Just had a doe about 15 yards. I couldn't get a shot. Guess I shouldve made better shootin lanes.


----------



## axeforce6

I know swampsonkey84. I love this bow. I almost got to shoot my first deer with it a few minutes ago. I'm ready to get me one. I love those bow madness', they are so sweet


----------



## G2shootR

have seen 6 bucks a doe and 2 fawns so far this morning. a fawn is currently bedded down only 30 yards from me. 2 of the bucks should be really nice in the next year or two, one of them was a 10 point that was all bladed and heavy, but wasnt very tall or wide, he was cool looking. beautiful morning here in southern il


----------



## BowhunterMason

So far nothing, opening morning of Texas. 

Just kidding! As I was typing this I heard some noise behind me, stood up to look at there was two big bucks working scrapes behind me at 50 yards. Never got a good look at buck #2 but the one was a really nice 10 point. After about 15 minutes hanging out at 50-60 yards working scrapes the 10 pointer started towards my clearing. After I lost sight of them in the brush I got ready for him to stroll in at 20 yards, only to see him and the other buck slipping through the cover 25 yards beyond my clearing. Broke my heart!

I also had a family of four ***** come by which were hilarious to watch, and a doe and fawn to the east in my clearing, and 2 does and a fawn 5 yards to my west. 

I was actually thinking about pulling this stand today too. 

Clearing:








Deer at my feet:


----------



## DeadInside25

Can't get a shot, limb in the way.

..test


----------



## grfox

Well, I definetly wasn't expecting the temperatur to drop like this!!! I'm dressed way to light and an getting cold! Forgot my hat and facemask too....ugh

Beutiful afternoon in CT thogh.


----------



## bowhntng4evr

Up in tree overlooking corn field.


----------



## DarinB

up again for the evening. saw one doe this morning that never got closer than 100 yards or so. swirling wind now...


----------



## The Mad Hatter

My son and I are back in the meat stands. We traded in the bows this week for the smoke poles. Our early doe season opened today.


----------



## murk_man2001

Test to see if I got the right url
http://s1177.photobucket.com/albums/x348/murkman2001/?action=view&current=b3V0YmFja2h1bnQuanBn.jpg

How bout this url


----------



## moondoondude

3 small bucks passed through an hour ago. Nothing since.


----------



## Cajun83

no deer yet, buncha squirrels though.


----------



## DarinB

this was supposed to be the update where I posted "6 point down" unfortunately a tree limb didn't quite see it that way...uuggggghhhhh
15 yds...woulda shoulda coulda been my first whitetail and first archery buck......sigh


----------



## murk_man2001

Well same 2 does came by again,a lil earlier than yesterday,figured it was 35 yrds,put 30yrd pin at the top of her back,release felt good.
Watched my lumenock barely go over the top of her back.
Lumenock looked good stuck in the ground,looked so good,I took a pic.


----------



## mickey246

I like this. can't wait to start sending my live feed!


----------



## mickey246

how tall is that fence in the background?


----------



## murk_man2001

mickey246 said:


> how tall is that fence in the background?


What fence???that's a sewer pipe line,the owner of the land keeps it cut down for me.
Urban Whitetails gotta love them.Another pic of the area


----------



## swampdonkey84

Im in and settled down. Carried my climber into a new spot wish me luck.


----------



## woodie1976

All settled in for the morning


----------



## Nate's Parker

Set waiting on the sun lows in the upper 30s last night hope they move


----------



## The Mad Hatter

Good luck everyone. Junior an I just got in. 34 out this morning no wind.


----------



## swampdonkey84

Big white oak flat. Should be good.


----------



## DarinB

back at it...hoping that buck gives me another look this mornin'...


----------



## sirkle

Nice and cool, no deer yet.


----------



## sirkle

Scratch that, had a lil 3 pt slip in and walk right under me while I was typing!


----------



## basnbuks

Update from yest couldn't get service. Hunted till 11 had never hunted this stand this early. Saw 8 does and button head by 10. Gotta little excited about 9 heard some grunting above me heard the deer running finally came in was 2 mature does and a dawn the rear doe was doing all the grunting sounded list like a buck trailing a doe. Had my nerves tore up for a while. I've heard does bleat but never a grunt like this. They played around for about 5 min till the alpha for got downwind and picked me off. Didn't see nothin yest eve. Hunted a diff place


----------



## VA. Bowbender

My bro in- law was out at his farm yesterday a told me he's starting to see bucks chasing does. I guess things will really start heating up very soon.


----------



## KennyO

Been on stand all morning no deer. Ugh.


----------



## Cajun83

Saw this dude last night. Tried to catch him but he ran from me.... he's back this morning. Just a pup.


----------



## lilbilly

@Cajun - poor guy. Looks part beagle?


----------



## deerhunter101

22 ft up. First cold day this year! Got down to around 38 last night high of 60 today


----------



## Cajun83

lilbilly said:


> @Cajun - poor guy. Looks part beagle?


yea, beagle. could be mixed with something. cute little pup. he came close enough to touch (although never let me touch him...lol )and nothing seems to be wrong with him. probably get dropped off back here, only a mile or so from houses though so he could just be wandering around.


----------



## cold1984

Just saw a doe she came from this way.....


----------



## whack&stack

live here in SE Ohio with a very light rain sitting over winter wheat field that is just coming up i'll let ya know what i see


----------



## Nate's Parker




----------



## Nate's Parker




----------



## Nate's Parker

1









The view from the stad saw a buck here last night. Weather is clare mid 50s and a 5 to 10 mph wind


----------



## Rupypug

How do you guys take photos of these deer without them hearing you. You can't cut the sound of the focus off on my phone.


----------



## swampdonkey84

Insall the fx camera app and use the mnormal camera. You can silence it.


----------



## VA Bowbender

Well yesterday was opening day of regular bow season in VA today...no I didn't get out. I can give y'all "Live From the FRONT PORCH. I took the trash out and it's a constant drizzle. I looked down toward the small common area(20yd W X 60yd L) and there are 6 deer down there, all slickheads, sizes from small fawns to a pretty nice doe.
Ain't that the way though...oh well


----------



## jarrodj04

Well sitting in the stand been here since about 415 and had a doe walk down the trail beside me and never winded me I never could get a shot she was right 2 my left looking right at me most of the time and she finally took off onto another trail but the wathers great and I saw a deer pretty good day got about 30 mins left of clear visibility so


----------



## whack&stack

saw 2 does


----------



## Nate's Parker

Ended up seeing some turkey no in range and a big ole **** right under my stand but I couldn't get the pic fast enough. I will be back at it in the am same location good luck guys n gals


----------



## MOHALucan

You guys are killing me. I'm stuck at college and want to get in a stand so bad...I'm afraid I'll have to wait til Christmas break to hunt.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Just settled in. It should be a good morning. Low temps and a little rain but it should clear off before day light.


----------



## swampdonkey84

Im in.cool morning. I moved locations to the trail they switched too. I dare them to do it again.


----------



## 3D_shooter84

Just settled in. Beautiful morning, good temps. Hope my next update has pics! Everyone be safe out there today.


----------



## Hartley1998

South Western Pa 42 degrees


----------



## 3D_shooter84

Just had two spikes come in carrying on. That was awesome, and absolutely hilarious. Got give them time to grow but I would love to see his poppa come strolling by! Just wanted to share that cool experience.


----------



## The Mad Hatter

This was from last night. Unfortunately Junior hasent tagged yet.


----------



## Hartley1998

A lil 4pt from this morning. 
Video from iphone.


----------



## outbacktodd

here is what i look at..


----------



## flopduster

Test


----------



## T.G.bowhunter

I just settled in about an Hour ago. Feels like a good night for them to move.


----------



## jlh42581

Been in a tree since 3. I've shot about 20 in this stand years past. They usually show up at last light. Wet out here nice temp though. In s funnel between beds and a loaded apple orchard. I think someone poached a deer as I saw two legs laying where I parked.


----------



## sugarflathunt

Got a creek and pretty thick timber behind me. Up about 30 ft in the climber in a sweetgum overlooking about a 100 acre clearcut. Hoping for a good evening.


----------



## Nate's Parker

Settled in same stand location


----------



## BowFlyGSP

Muscatine County, IA
52 degrees
Calm


----------



## DeadInside25

Great morning 47, no wind acorns starting to fall. Hope to have pic of something with an arrow in it soon!


----------



## DeadInside25

Wish would have come to my stand 2 days ago and put out 3 day harvest....I would be slinging arrows right now! Ha ha!


----------



## rschultheis

V








Tesr


----------



## DeadInside25

Still nothing!


----------



## DeadInside25

As soon as I got done posting 2 slick heads came running in to me. Shot one, it was a little high and no pass through ...I will report back soon


----------



## AustinL911




----------



## FireChief41

good luck all


----------



## DeadInside25

Found this, got good blood


----------



## sirkle

Nice!


----------



## DeadInside25

A spike, I sure did not see the horns. I shot it for a big Doe. Dang my son is going to rag me. 1st deer with my new z7!


----------



## Cajun83

DeadInside25 said:


> A spike, I sure did not see the horns. I shot it for a big Doe. Dang my son is going to rag me. 1st deer with my new z7!


Congrats! Regardless of the size of the horns...


----------



## tazman7

DeadInside25 said:


> A spike, I sure did not see the horns. I shot it for a big Doe. Dang my son is going to rag me. 1st deer with my new z7!


No wonder it didnt pass thru!! (Mathews..)

Just messing with you. Nice kill. Meat in the freezer!

Cant wait for Thursday morning! Ill be out there.


----------



## fxwg85

Good shot and congrats!!!! Your not the first and won't be the last to mistake one for a doe.


----------



## Flash9ball

here are my pics from 1 of the 6 stands I have on public property. This was 2 wks ago.


----------



## moondoondude




----------



## Jthunter

Sitn on a 1 acre food plot in Ohio in a ground blind watchn it rain. I watched 12 does here last night.....they may not be that lucky tonight.....


----------



## markvan

DeadInside25 said:


> A spike, I sure did not see the horns. I shot it for a big Doe. Dang my son is going to rag me. 1st deer with my new z7!


 Complete passthrough is always nice....maybe hit a couple ribs or something. Out of curiousity what BH are you shooting, and what was the range?

You didn't see the spikes? Hehe.... I shot one a few years ago... I did see the spikes, thought it was a buck with bad genetics.....(and only had a buck tag.......) Turns out it was a doe!! Couple of spikes on it like this one, probably a little longer, but still with velvet, late oct, maybe Nov. Grabbed a horn to pull her out somewhere more clear to clean, horn snapped off the skull in my hand....(without much effort), flipped her over to gut, that`s when I realized it was a doe with horns!! Heard of it before, but never saw it......never know what you`ll come across. And it isn`t like there are a tonne of deer around here either.... Not like some of you other guys that can get multiple deer per season... Slim pickings lately. Population is way down here now.... Any meat in the freezer will be a good season. Was good a few years ago, then the ministry went crazy with issuing tags and doubling the length of rifle season, after about 4 years of that we are paying for it now....not much left in the bush unfortunetally.

Congrats on the deer!!


----------



## 4TineClover

Just found my doe from this evening! I found this site while sitting in my stand in north west Mississippi earlier. I look forward to hearing everyone's live feeds. Good luck alll!


----------



## mickey246

Sorry I didn't mean to post that I'm still figuring this forum out.


murk_man2001 said:


> What fence???that's a sewer pipe line,the owner of the land keeps it cut down for me.
> Urban Whitetails gotta love them.Another pic of the area


----------



## mickey246

I didn't mean to post that. Im still figuring this forum out.


murk_man2001 said:


> What fence???that's a sewer pipe line,the owner of the land keeps it cut down for me.
> Urban Whitetails gotta love them.Another pic of the area


----------



## rockboy201

my dads a taxidermist in southwest ia and had an it deer come in to the shop that was shot during shotgun season but i figured its strange enough to tell about lol, the deer was a big 8 point in full velvet the deer had a smaller body like a doe and had no testicles but it had a smaller than normal penis, one of the strangest things ive seen on a deer lol


----------



## tom.336

shot a pig here today


----------



## DeadInside25

Back in the saddle! Different stand, on the edge of clear cut and hardwoods. 49 and calm


----------



## DeadInside25

Just saw decent Buck, 80 yrds crossing a fire break


----------



## 22lyons

New property first time out. Now need some deer. Nothing.


----------



## DeadInside25

Just had a spike at 15 yrds, saw the horns this time.


----------



## ecmarc2

Best of luck everyone out. Aim small, miss small


----------



## DeadInside25

Just shot a Doe! Looked like a great shot. Be back soon


----------



## ILINIMUD

Well I have had 2 does and a buck come in on me, and all 3 spotted me. I guess I need to rethink things.


----------



## DeadInside25

Seen six more doe's cross the rd since I've shot


----------



## GhostBuck_007




----------



## DeadInside25

Found her! Went about 40 yrds in the worst thicket.


----------



## rubowhunting

How many tags do you have left Deadinside25?


----------



## GhostBuck_007

It's South Carolina, we don't need no stinking tags lol...good job Dead, you're racking them up buddy!


----------



## Rupypug

swampdonkey84 said:


> Insall the fx camera app and use the mnormal camera. You can silence it.


Thanks. I got it now. It works great.


----------



## sc4808

At least in the Lowcountry of SC......No tags and no limit on Private Land


----------



## buckhunter2705

rockboy201 said:


> my dads a taxidermist in southwest ia and had an it deer come in to the shop that was shot during shotgun season but i figured its strange enough to tell about lol, the deer was a big 8 point in full velvet the deer had a smaller body like a doe and had no testicles but it had a smaller than normal penis, one of the strangest things ive seen on a deer lol


knew a guy in vicksburg shot a deer during rifle season and it was still in velvet its testicals were missing told me he asked the local biologist and they told him if he loses his testicals while in velvet they'll never harden or shed again or grow any more. he told the guy that he's seen deer get hung up in barbed wire fences and such and lose them


----------



## BowFlyGSP

10/5
Cedar County, IA


----------



## BowFlyGSP

Coyote vs 2 does - Staredown
10/5
Cedar County, IA


----------



## BowFlyGSP

10/6
Muscatine County, IA


----------



## tom.336

nice pics GSP. who won the stare down?


----------



## BowFlyGSP

tom.336 said:


> nice pics GSP. who won the stare down?


You could call it a split decision in favor of the coyote.
They both just went their separate ways, but I never saw the deer again.
The coyotes were out there all night.


----------



## tom.336

ive been seeing alot of coyotes too. im wondering if its messin up my hunting. in my pictures above, you can see the dirt beat trail under me and there a few more in front of me but im not seeing many deer.


----------



## DeadInside25

rubowhunting said:


> How many tags do you have left Deadinside25?


Like the others said no tags but upstate limit is 10, I try to kill a few early for the freezer then horn hunt the rest of the time. I like to shoot doe's early before they have been breed, just me.


----------



## ILINIMUD

Warm evening here in southern Illinois. Doubting whether I have any luck. Here is my view.


----------



## vabownut

. :darkbeer:


----------



## recondoc

In the groundblind in Sisterdale TX. Just got to full draw on.a nice liTtle meat buck but hada limb in the way. No shot but its just cooling off no. More later. Time to watchagain.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Didn't get to go today but will be there most of the day tomorrow.


----------



## KillingFields

I'm live from the tent. 55 degrees with a light wind. The stars are brilliant. Tomorrow morning, I will be in the stand.


----------



## woodie1976

heading out now... once i get settled i will check back in via BlackBerry  ... hoping today is the end of Doe Fest here


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Just got settled in to my climber here in NC. 44 degrees and a very light breeze. Should be a good morning. Will update with pic when it gets day light.


----------



## EMSBMR

sc4808 said:


> At least in the Lowcountry of SC......No tags and no limit on Private Land


I love South Carolina! Used to live in Charleston and Moncks Corner. Ill never go hunting again without a bugtamer suit in the lowcountry.


----------



## woodie1976

Well I'm here and settled for maby 10 minutes now... Just had 2 walk behind me ... Couldn't see them... Its a balmy 34 degrees here with a slight wind... Should be a good morning


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Well here is my view from my climber. 









nothing yet but it is still earliy


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Just got busted. Dang it. She saw me moving while I was trying to stand. Oh well maybe some more will come by. I still plenty of time.


----------



## tazman7

Just had a six point at twenty. Nice rack. One more year on him and ill take him out. I'm being very selective on my bucks since there aren't many around here.


----------



## woodie1976

Welp came in... Watched the doe I was after walk down the treeline across the field... Back at again tomorrow  good luck everyone


----------



## uryc

Hey guys and gals thanks for making this thread a success again this year, great pics and just went over 20,000 hits. I should be out this weekend and finally get to post some pics.


----------



## bowtechJDW

I have some pics from the stand on my phone. Can someone help me post them? I am not sure what to do.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

well only saw the 2 does that busted me. Will be back after it this afternoon


----------



## tazman7

Just cut some branches that have blocked shots on nine deer so far this year. I dare them to step out again


----------



## arlowe13

Switzerland County, Indiana...sittin' here, waitin' on a deer...


----------



## cujrh10

Test


----------



## cujrh10

Test......great white hunter



edit..... awesome, i'm good to go. should be some action tonight


----------



## rednecbowhunter

headed back to the stand. maybe we will have better luck tonight and not get busted.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Nocked and loaded now I just need some deer to come and visit me and my Z7.


----------



## ILINIMUD

bowtechJDW said:


> I have some pics from the stand on my phone. Can someone help me post them? I am not sure what to do.


Here you go. I posted this a few pages back:

To make it even easier. You can upload the photo, go to photobucket, open the pic, copy the Image Code, and post it in your reply. It will make the pic show up in your post, instead of someone having to click a link.


----------



## moondoondude

A little windy and warm. Deer should start really moving soon.


----------



## moondoondude

A little windy and warm. Deer should start really moving soon.


----------



## deernutz

Between 2 bean fields. Funnel between bedding and oak flat. Warm at 60 with wind WNW. Nothing yet


----------



## vabownut

Shot small doe last night and wastyping when a 3.5 yr old 5 pt I had on the list showed up and ate a muzzy pics later now waiting on one of the big 8s hanging around here


----------



## T.G.bowhunter

Hunting the cut corn field stand. It's a little breezy .


----------



## G2shootR

82 degrees, nnw wind, in the stand with deerboy trying to get a kill on camera. been set for an hour, nothing but a p&y tree rat seen so far


----------



## Kyhunter93

Be safe tonight, guys. I'll be headed out to film tomorrow night and saturday morning with a good friend of mine.


----------



## cujrh10

Hot n the skeeters trying to carry us off. Ground n poundin a bean field edge in a river bottom. Hopin to get some thing on tape. Good luck!


----------



## cujrh10

Nother


----------



## cujrh10

My budy got a big central il slick head! Congrats Bobby!!


----------



## vabownut




----------



## ARBowHuntr

Beautiful morning, watching over a field edge deer use to travel back to their bedding area. Had a doe underneath my stand this morning before I had enough light to shoot.


----------



## damageinc

*Why not live stream from Ustream?*

I have been broadcasting my hunts real time live from my stand since 10/2.Everyday 3 hours in the am and 3 hours in the pm.
It is even easier to do than post pics.
All you have to do( I am not affiliated in anyway with Ustream other than I have a free account there.
Anyway you save all of that video on their site without hogging up your phone or machine with hue video files. They are saved( if you want) at the end of your broadcast.You select save and that's it!
Here is a video yesterday (fast forward to 1:00) to see this spike bolt under my stand.I don't know what set him off- he never even looked at me.He was moving pretty quick toward me and I was going to shoot until I saw the little horns:
Spike running (1:00) Click HERE 
Here is the rig for all day video broadcasting:
















You don't have to mount your smartphone to your bow.I do only because I only have 2 hands to hunt and film with.
If anyone wanted to live broadcast I'd embed your viewer on my site.It would be really cool to have all kinds of hunts live action all day on 1 page!
I would make an entire page dedicated to just live hunts if there was enough interest.
Live CAM site LINK
Good luck this year!


----------



## damageinc

Here is a doe hanging out...


----------



## deerheaven

here fixed ur pic my neck was hurting lol


----------



## damageinc

deerheaven said:


> here fixed ur pic my neck was hurting lol


It is actually a video.The bow is on itssside getting an arrow nocked( bow mounted cam) then is turned upright .There is a doe in the video... 
You have to click on the video then it uprights itself...
Try it and thanks anyway!


----------



## mich3210

damageinc said:


> It is actually a video.The bow is on itssside getting an arrow nocked( bow mounted cam) then is turned upright .There is a doe in the video...
> You have to click on the video then it uprights itself...
> Try it and thanks anyway!


What did you use to film this? I was thinking about maybe picking something up to film my hunt.

EDIT: Nevermind. I checked out the website and saw it was with a smartphone.


----------



## damageinc

Have you checked out the Kodak PlaySport? It is pretty cheap and has electronic stabilization, is waterproof and can be controlled if you don't want to mount it to your bow. I am going to try one out this weekend as a backup to my smartphone.This way I can have bow mounted video and another perspective.I intend to film my wife and stepsons hunts this year and broadcast live if I ever get my tags filled!



mich3210 said:


> What did you use to film this? I was thinking about maybe picking something up to film my hunt.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind. I checked out the website and saw it was with a smartphone.


You can see the pics of the bow that I use for filming and all day broadcasting.You don't need an external battery if you are filming deer when they are around vs. running live all day.


----------



## Monster 6

Missed a chance at a nice buck yesterday , run off by family Scotty terrier. 
I couldn't post yesterday.


----------



## DOGMAN82

in a creek bottom got in at 1530 I hope they move tonight.


----------



## Red Fletch

Test....from yesterdays walk in. Just got settled on stand today. Wind is questionable. Hopefully the golfers 80 yards up wind will cover me.


----------



## DeadInside25

Settled in, its 80 here and calm. In a tight spot but do not get to hunt here much wind is right for it today. Near bedding area.


----------



## moondoondude

Enjoying the view.


----------



## ILINIMUD

On my first hunt with my wife. It is her first hunt ever. We aren't in the best spot, so we will need some luck. Sorry about the blue chair, its all I have right now. LoLu


----------



## Nate's Parker

I am back out today hope to see something. The weather has turned off hot again so that sucks pics to come


----------



## Nate's Parker

I am back out today hope to see something. The weather has turned off hot again so that sucks pics to come


----------



## Nate's Parker




----------



## axeforce6

Just watching 15 different squirrels it seems. I heard some turkeys but that's about it. It was pretty toasty this afternoon here in western ky. Hot if u consider the weather we've been having. It was 80 or so when I got out of the truck. It's cool off considerably. The highs here lately have just been in the 60's. It's still looks like a good afternoon. I got my girlfriend in the ladderstand beside me while I'm in my summit. It's her first time being in a deer stand. She was shakey at first but seems to be doing really well. 
Good luck!


----------



## DeadInside25

Its getting that time.....


----------



## DeadInside25

No deer! Saw a nice "shooter" rabbit, licked the trophy rock for 10 min. Be back in the am...


----------



## damageinc

The spike that busted me yesterday walked down past my wife today toward me and turned around and walked under her tree.She had her first deer within range(not a legal shooter) but she was excited all the same...
It was cool to have AT folks on the live broadcast- they saw me see the deer and my stepson was at home watching and IM'ing her.She was so excited! She is totally addicted to bow hunting!


----------



## BOOYAH

*pics*

buck walking under stand


----------



## vabownut

In tree again got deer crunching acorns all around me could get interesting in 30 minutes or so. Sitting on a white oak point where 2 swamps meet .


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Good luck man. I Just settled in. Should be a great morning. Temps in the mid 40's and a very light breeze. Maybe to day will be the day I get this monkey off my back.


----------



## woodie1976

All settled in for the morning and dang this screen is bright LOL lowest light setting too :-( anyway 50 degrees this am... Wind is perfect when there is wind... All sprayed down and hope to catch a doe slippin up and walk past my stand... I need some sticks to munch on when I'm buck huntin LOL


----------



## DeadInside25

I'm in for the game! 50 and calm.


----------



## DeadInside25

Starting to move. Spike


----------



## gsxrdan75

25 ft up in Frederick, MD....nothing moving yet.


----------



## vabownut

Well was going to be good till duck hunters down the swamp shot what sounded like 5 boxes of shells all the deer scattered ugh


----------



## woodie1976

I had all kinds of movement before shooting light all around me


----------



## knowles

Test 56deg and I'm doing it "hunting"
Walked in and kick up some deer guess
I watch the baby squirrel.


----------



## woodie1976

I would be happy to see some squirrels right now LOL


----------



## BowhunterMason

All settled in and waiting for some light. I blew deer out walking in this morning which I'm not happy about but I'm betting they will be back. 

Had an encounter with a big 10 point working his scrapes here last weekend. I'm hoping he does the same this morning and presents a shot.


----------



## Rupypug

Already been to full draw this morning at 18 yards. Deer did not step into the opening.


----------



## Rupypug

Here is one of the four scrapes I am sitting over.


----------



## gsxrdan75

Slick head is down, first bow kill in 10 yes and first with my new z 7


----------



## Rupypug

gsxrdan75 said:


> Slick head is down, first bow kill in 10 yes and first with my new z 7


Congrats man. Post us a photo later.


----------



## BowhunterMason

Just shot my biggest buck ever. Big Ten. I'm shaking in the tree still. First buck with a bow

Shot looked good but I'm still nervous as heck! I want nothing more than to climb down and look at my arrow! Been about 20 minutes, gonna give it 30.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

:teeth:Rupypug do you need a huntin buddy. I haven't seen anything yet


----------



## Rupypug

BowhunterMason said:


> Just shot my biggest buck ever. Big Ten. I'm shaking in the tree still. First buck with a bow
> 
> Shot looked good but I'm still nervous as heck! I want nothing more than to climb down and look at my arrow! Been about 20 minutes, gonna give it 30.


Congrats to you. Let's see him.


----------



## Rupypug

rednecbowhunter said:


> :teeth:Rupypug do you need a huntin buddy. I haven't seen anything yet


Sometimes you get lucky. Last year I didn't see crap this time of year.


----------



## vabownut

Good job mason better be some pics soon......... same deer you saw last week?


----------



## BowhunterMason

Went 35 yards from where I wacked him with the Magnus.


----------



## VA. Bowbender

BowhunterMason said:


> Just shot my biggest buck ever. Big Ten. I'm shaking in the tree still. First buck with a bow
> 
> Shot looked good but I'm still nervous as heck! I want nothing more than to climb down and look at my arrow! Been about 20 minutes, gonna give it 30.


ALRIGHT, way to go!!


----------



## moondoondude

Awesome Mason!


----------



## Rupypug

BowhunterMason said:


> Went 35 yards from where I wacked him with the Magnus.


 Mason very nice buck. You have to show him off. Is he an 11 pointer?


----------



## vabownut

Awesome deer man congrats


----------



## DeadInside25

Great deer!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Rupypug

Rupypug said:


> Here is one of the four scrapes I am sitting over.


This may be a better photo of the scrape


----------



## bps3040

Nice buck, Mason!


----------



## BowhunterMason

Quick update, weighed him at 210. When we dressed him I found the last 5 inches of arrow broke off in his heart.


----------



## wisesteve

shot from my favorite stand. Intersection between 3 fields with woods directly behind set up. Always been a productive stand.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Headed back. Maybe this evening will be more productive.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Well I'm settled in the same stand I was in this morning. Hopefully with any luck I will see some deer this time.


----------



## vabownut

Kidney stone ended my morning now laid up eating percocets like m&ms good luck to you guys this evening


----------



## DarinB

nocked, locked and ready to rock...


----------



## DeadInside25

Hunting a swamp this evening, going to try for a pig. It is hot, 81 and no breeze. If I don't post back I may have dehydrated!!


----------



## hoekma

3 black bear just walked by @20 yds


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Nothing yet for me.


----------



## swpahoythunter

Looking like it may be a good night. So far I had a doe under me and an 8 walking 27 yards away


----------



## bowtechJDW

*This evening*



PHP:


 test


----------



## Thatmichhunter

Set up behind an old roundbale on the edge of a winter wheat field. Buddy saw a nice 8 here the other night


----------



## G2shootR

dang its hot! 90*, sun beating on me, feels like july, hope its worth the sit


----------



## FlockNocker

I have a smart phone Im just not. Whats the trick to get the pic off your phone to the site ? Sitting over 15 plus acres of green green alfalfa. So hot


----------



## DeadInside25

I have killed three 140 class skeeters since I've been in the stand ...no hogs yet


----------



## cantwaittilOct1

Sitting here with my son Sammy (10 years old) trying to kill his first deer here in the youth firearm hunt. 90 degrees out. We aren't seeing anything. Also, thank god for my Thermacell.


----------



## DXTFREAK

Man it's hot in MS. So I figured I would give the DB a try!


----------



## Garceau

Not live - but last week....and week before....



















Raining in half the field Im overlooking...









couple little ones


----------



## Garceau

Week prior same area of the woods just inside the funnel that leads to the above food plot field





































45mph winds had to sit in ground blind was shocked to see 16 deer only two fawns very close though










Week prior same area of the woods just inside the funnel that leads to the above food plot field





































45mph winds had to sit in ground blind was shocked to see 16 deer only two fawns very close though


----------



## BowhunterMason

Decided to yank my stand that I shot the ten point from this morning and we put it and another stand in the same tree together for giggles. I'm hoping a hog will mosey on through and he's hoping a nice buck will. Although this is kind of unexplored territory. Not really seeing much, few smaller bucks and the squirrels are certainly active!


----------



## hoekma

*Hey Boo Boo!*

Ok, here's a postscript to the three bears I saw. They came back! After a couple of hours, they came back only this time they were to my west instead of to my east. And they came out of the woods onto the trail so I could get a good look at them. In fact they came to about 10 yards away! One kept looking at me and walking closer. They all looked about the same size, so I'm not sure if one was mama. Well, I was starting to get pretty nervous so I waved my arms to scatter them. At first one of them looked read to hold its ground, but it lumbered off into the woods. Check it out!


----------



## Christopher67

hoekma said:


> Ok, here's a postscript to the three bears I saw. They came back! After a couple of hours, they came back only this time they were to my west instead of to my east. And they came out of the woods onto the trail so I could get a good look at them. In fact they came to about 10 yards away! One kept looking at me and walking closer. They all looked about the same size, so I'm not sure if one was mama. Well, I was starting to get pretty nervous so I waved my arms to scatter them. At first one of them looked read to hold its ground, but it lumbered off into the woods. Check it out!




Very interesting! :thumbs_up


----------



## ILINIMUD

FlockNocker said:


> I have a smart phone Im just not. Whats the trick to get the pic off your phone to the site ? Sitting over 15 plus acres of green green alfalfa. So hot


If you can get the Photobucket app, and download it onto your phone. Now go to your pics it and upload it to Photobucket. Then open up Photobucket, once it is done uploading, open up the pic and hit menu. Hit view links, copy Direct Image link. Put it in your post, and the image will show up. If you have any trouble PM me, and I will try to further assist.


----------



## Nate's Parker

H unting the lease up north today pics to come good luck everyone


----------



## swampdonkey84

Got a late start but im up. Good luck everybody.


----------



## uryc

In the stand finally this year. 54degrees no breeze yet. Supposed to be 80.


----------



## swampdonkey84

Good luck uryc. Great thread by the way.


----------



## uryc

doe in the beans about 150 out going the wrong way


----------



## Amurray

Sitting patiently. I got a good feeling about today!


----------



## Kyhunter93




----------



## Kyhunter93

In a new spot, had a weird morning so far. I will post a story later.


----------



## Kyhunter93

In a new spot, had a weird morning so far. I will post a story later.


----------



## swampdonkey84

Still nothin here.


----------



## Capt. Eddie

Finnaly in my stand. Got blown at coming in. No deer yet but almost got a shot on a whopper coyote before he spotted me drawing.


----------



## hoekma

Just grouse out here this morning.


----------



## uryc

a few pics


----------



## Nate's Parker

My bro in law got him today off our lease


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Well back at it agian. Been here about 45 min nothing so far but still early.


----------



## Nicky9

TEST for tomorrow am.


----------



## Nate's Parker

headed back to the lease today


----------



## swampdonkey84

Headed in. Good luck to all. Be careful


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Just settled into my climber. Now I just pray the deer move through here this morning.


----------



## Nate's Parker

On. Stand waiting on the sun crappy weather today


----------



## swampdonkey84

Just got settled in waitin on daylight.


----------



## Nicky9

In my tree mosquitos found me early... any morning in the woods is a great morning


----------



## Nicky9




----------



## gsxrdan75

http://s1177.photobucket.com/albums...iew&current=293f4624.jpg&evt=user_media_share

Back in the stand, last day in MD


----------



## ILINIMUD

Ready to go. There has been some people doing dozer work in the area. Hopefully they aren't all gone.


----------



## swampdonkey84

Nothin yet. But still hopeful. Im on a well used trail


----------



## rednecbowhunter




----------



## whack&stack

live from the stand in se ohio meigs county i have seen 4 passes on a 115" 8 point and a doe both inside of 10 yds first time in this stand put it up yesterday i think its in the right spot lol


----------



## ILINIMUD

ILINIMUD said:


> Ready to go. There has been some people doing dozer work in the area. Hopefully they aren't all gone.


Five minutes after I posted this I shot a doe.


----------



## Nate's Parker




----------



## swampdonkey84

Congrats ilinimud. We need pics. Still ain't seen anything


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Nothing yet here in NC. Getting down in about an hour or so.


----------



## Amurray

Amurray said:


> Sitting patiently. I got a good feeling about today!


I knew I had a good feeling..... shot my first ever deer with a bow @ 0916 .... 8pt buck!!! pics to follow ... just now getting time to relax enough to celebrate the kill.


----------



## Amurray

Trying to post pic!








1st deer with a bow.. Mathews Passion drew 1st blood!!! 0916 on 10/10/10!


----------



## swampdonkey84

Congrats


----------



## gsxrdan75

Congratulations on your first bow kill. Time for me to get out of the tree and hut the road back to NC now that the stink bugs are starting to flock


----------



## bps3040

Congrats!


----------



## Nate's Parker

Had this lil guy and a spike come in about 9


----------



## tikaldah2000

That dark ring around his front shoulders makes him look like a decoy with a detachable head.


----------



## Nate's Parker

No decoy he's real look at the pic I posted before u see him there


----------



## Foxzr2

Saw four deer driving to my stand this morning, all were bucks and went where I can't hunt. That's the luck you get some times.


----------



## DeadInside25

CONGRATS AMURRAY!!! nice deer and you are hooked now!!


----------



## Amurray

DeadInside25 said:


> CONGRATS AMURRAY!!! nice deer and you are hooked now!!


yep!!! Gonna buy another tag!! After i let my husband hunt s couple times. Lol


----------



## uryc

congrats and thanks for posting.



Amurray said:


> Trying to post pic!
> View attachment 914013
> 
> 
> 1st deer with a bow.. Mathews Passion drew 1st blood!!! 0916 on 10/10/10!


----------



## biggamehntr

Today me and my dad are huntin from a ground blind watchin a food plot in eastern ohio on public land lots of deer signs. Hope to see one soon. Good luck all and be safe out there


----------



## apollo610

Took this doe in Ohio on 10/11 my first bow kill.


----------



## Nate's Parker

apollo610 said:


> Took this doe in Ohio on 10/11 my first bow kill.
> 
> View attachment 914586
> View attachment 914587




Congrats on your first trophy !!


----------



## sethjamto

I'll be headed out around 3pm today and hope to send a good update when I get there from my phone! Happy Hunting for those out there today and GOOD LUCK!


----------



## bps3040

Congrats, Apollo! You are hooked for life!


----------



## tjsjr

Had a doe leap a few leaps in front of me at about 30-35yds at about 9am. I did the MMMMRRRR thing she did look stop or go any faster. Nothin since. Thinkin about packing up and coming back later.


----------



## sethjamto

Here we go! I'm reporting in live from 20ft up! Oak trees around, light NNE wind and temp around 63.......sssshhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## uryc

waiting on the last load of beans to dump then a late trip to the stand


----------



## moondoondude




----------



## Monster 6

I plan on being out tomorrow morning. It's mama's B-day so I'll be home before she gets home from work. 
I have to do some scouting for a park hunt that starts this Sat.


----------



## uryc

southern IL to dang hot never hunted this spot though so we will see


----------



## rednecbowhunter

will be going out thursday, friday, and to a new spot on saturday.


----------



## Monster 6

Well I've been in the treestand since 5:30am. I had 3 sets of eyes watching me as I crossed to the stand. It's been shooting light for a bit but nothing yet. I saw some nice bucks at distance last time I was here in an afternoon sit. We'll wait and see what develops.


----------



## Monster 6




----------



## Monster 6

Just had a big ole hawk land on a branch right above my head. The squirrels were going crazy. I tried to get a picture but there were too many branches in the way. This picture is from my Peterson bird identification app.


----------



## uryc

Cut corn to the north,standing corn to the nw,standing beans to the south, acorns dropping no deer .


----------



## Monster 6

Well I'm done for today. No deer seen. One red fox trotted by while I was pcking up.


----------



## Capt. Eddie

Seen 3 does so far. All out of range. But man it is a nice day to be in a tree.


----------



## CamdenKillah

I just found this site! This is my first post. I think the LIVE FROM THE STAND thread is an amazing idea and I can't wait to post something Friday morning from my stand (if I get reception) on opening day of Alabama bow season. I am hooked on this site already. Thanks for the pix guys/gals! 

oh and great first bow buck Amurray!


----------



## KSJAYHAWK

In a new location ln NE Kansas. WINDY! Feels like the tre
e is going down, haha. Hopefully so action. Next to a pond by some heavy trails. Still looking for the first one. Hunting norther Missouri in the morning. Good start to the weekend.


----------



## dustydog

In the blind in Jackson county oh nothing yet only
Only 6 o'clock plenty of time left


----------



## vabownut

Well got in stand about 5ish or was on here getting ready to sign in/check and had 2 does and a fawn come through acting nervous well looked and 40 yard back is the main buck on my hit list tall guessing 130" 8 pnt . They go down to bottom so I hittum with can and buck roar . Stops them and big nanny doe comes back trying to find me ,she eases up and goes back feeding onacorns . Let her get 50 yards out and. Hit buck roar again and she walks straight under my tree with him hung up at 30 yards behind hollys . She starts easing off to my left and he walked 5 yards closer into a opening and ate a 100grn muzzy 4 bld . SMOKED him my biggest buck only went 35 yards still in tree shaking to bad to climb down lmao . And I'm one of the coolest hands there is when shooting deer but boy I'm jello now. Been after this dude for 2 years actually shot him last year but hit low shoulder .pictures later


----------



## sc4808

vabownut said:


> Well got in stand about 5ish or was on here getting ready to sign in/check and had 2 does and a fawn come through acting nervous well looked and 40 yard back is the main buck on my hit list tall guessing 130" 8 pnt . They go down to bottom so I hittum with can and buck roar . Stops them and big nanny doe comes back trying to find me ,she eases up and goes back feeding onacorns . Let her get 50 yards out and. Hit buck roar again and she walks straight under my tree with him hung up at 30 yards behind hollys . She starts easing off to my left and he walked 5 yards closer into a opening and ate a 100grn muzzy 4 bld . SMOKED him my biggest buck only went 35 yards still in tree shaking to bad to climb down lmao . And I'm one of the coolest hands there is when shooting deer but boy I'm jello now. Been after this dude for 2 years actually shot him last year but hit low shoulder .pictures later



Congrats, Great Job


----------



## vabownut

If you look in the last pic. You cann see his belly where he fell actually went 23 yards


----------



## The Mad Hatter

Very cool looking Buck! And it is ok to smile for those pics hehehe. Congratulations and a great Buck!


----------



## swampdonkey84

Im finally in. Had to let the rain pass.


----------



## Monster 6

Rain today, I don't think I'll be hitting the woods again till Monday. A special park hunt starts Saturday and runs thru Feb. I did some scouting yesterday and found a good scrape line on one parcel and a nice funnel on another. Stay tuned sports fans I should be posting some unlimited harvest doe and EAB (must have 3 does) pictures soon...I hope.


----------



## Monster 6

Vabownut,
Very nice deer. I love those short tracking jobs.


----------



## hunting180

The Mad Hatter said:


> Very cool looking Buck! And it is ok to smile for those pics hehehe. Congratulations and a great Buck!


x2....LOL


----------



## swampdonkey84

Ok. Im startin to get depressed. I ain't seen a hair of a deer in a week and a half.


----------



## BowFlyGSP




----------



## axeforce6

I just had a 130-140in 10 point walk by about 40 yards. Coulbt get a shot. I hope he comes back or sends his dad through!


----------



## King

Testing from my Blackberry.


----------



## King

Testing photo from photobucket app


----------



## 4TineClover

Ok lol weird time to be live from the stand but my buddy and I are running our walkers about 200 yards from my morning stand and just put the raw dawg light on a MONSTER!! Hope he stays around about 7 more hours


----------



## swampdonkey84

Im in another new spot this morning. I just hope see a few. Good luck to.those out this mornin and stay safe


----------



## DeadInside25

Settled in, 45 and a beautiful morning! Come on deer!!!


----------



## uryc

I hate running late. Made it though 55 degrees winds are supposed to pick up to 11 out of the north.


----------



## bltiger

Testing out the live hunt stuff as well! What is the best app to use for posting pictures?


----------



## bltiger

Beautiful morning but not much going on right now!


----------



## swampdonkey84

Photobucket


----------



## swampdonkey84

Finally arleasr seen some. 4 doe's came thru the field got to 40 yards but to thick.


----------



## bltiger

Let's try this:


----------



## bltiger

Dang, cannot see picture...Anyone know what I did wrong?


----------



## DeadInside25

Nothing so far....


----------



## Zookie

Opening morning here in Alabama...squirrels are hard at it...just need some deer to move now!!


----------



## 3994555

Got a doe bedded down 30 yards from me.


----------



## 3994555

Got a doe bedded down 30 yards from me.


----------



## uryc

are you going to shoot it


----------



## DeadInside25

Fixing to get down. Saw nothing, son saw 2 small bucks. Going to be windy here rest of the day. 30 MPH gust, going in to town to buy a kite!!


----------



## spcfoor

3994555 said:


> Got a doe bedded down 30 yards from me.


Is the doe in this pic? If it is I cant see her.


----------



## 3994555

IF she gets up and gives me a shot. SHe came in just on the edge of my shooting lanes out of range. LEt ya'll know soon hopefully. THe young Jakes were gobbling up a storm this morning. ONe of my favorite sounds in the woods! GOod luck to all and be safe.


----------



## bltiger

That's how you do it, too cool!!!


----------



## bltiger

25' feet up in white oak overlooking new right of way! Deer tracks everywhere, I'm seeing red!


----------



## DeadInside25

1st time in this stand, son shot a Doe here 2 weeks ago. Very windy we will see ...


----------



## BowFlyGSP

SE Iowa


----------



## bltiger

Dark 30 here, 4 does so far and all out of range!


----------



## axeforce6

Nothin yet. Just some ruckus to my right. Couldn't have been a squirell. Sounded to bug. But then again. Squirrels don't sons like themselves. Lol


----------



## DeadInside25

Just saw 3 deer, came to edge of food plot on down wind side, didn't like it and run off. I was not planning on them coming from that way in the evening.


----------



## axeforce6

Well turns out I was wrong! That ruckus was 8 pointer. He had a few broken tines and was only about fifteen inches wide. Really looked like a 1.5 year old. Really small body. Never seen a buck that big with that size body. It was really neat. I took a picture but is isn't good. It's really blurry so I'm not gonna post it. What a rush tho. I'm still shaking


----------



## vabownut

In the stand again just cabt wait to getin the stand again ......................


----------



## nyhunt79

Well first morning here in ny for southern tier, waiting for it to get light. Windier than hell but should be a goodb one


----------



## vabownut

All setup ................man its a dark morning breezy to


----------



## DeadInside25

In stand 41 calm, first sat for gun here, hope all the people in the woods will push deer around. In a big stand of hard woods shot a Doe in this stand 2 wks ago.


----------



## swampdonkey84

Im in. 41 degrees. Seems colder. There was a frost last night. Great mornin to be in the woods. Good luck y'all. Stay safe.


----------



## DeadInside25

Had a deer walk under me, it was to dark to tell anything. Sure it was big boy going to lay down before light.


----------



## swampdonkey84




----------



## gatorbait42

33 degrees. nothing yet, heard a deer walking around just to my north. Big scrape showed up under my stand in the last week.


----------



## pbuck

*Crash!!*

First morning out here in WV. Just heard a deer get hit on the highway. Bummer! We always loose some big bucks that way. Oh yeah hope whoever hit it is ok.

Two does at 15 yds so far. Great morning . 38 deg. and just a slight breeze. PERFECT!!!!


----------



## The Mad Hatter

Back in the trusty meat stand. 57* and a slight south breeze. Duck hunters are out in force lol.


----------



## jjm1975

Duck hunters here in Iowa are shooting up the river behind me.


----------



## bdr7484

Duck hunters letting the steel fly this morn in Ohio .I've seen 3 does and a spike all o. The run


----------



## tanna114




----------



## jjm1975

At this point do you cAll or just sit still?


----------



## swampdonkey84

Congrats tanna


----------



## The Mad Hatter

Congratulations on the doe. I been messing around with the fawn bleat just cuz with the duck hunters out I don't think there will be a deer around. I am however going to dust this here squirrel.


----------



## DeadInside25

You go tanna !!CONGRATS!!


----------



## nysparticus

*day 1 in NY*








NY opener. Windy very windy ..


----------



## pbuck

Congrats Tanna! 

1 more baldy by me. North wind has me locked out of my best stands. Beats watching the Price Is Right though. LOL


----------



## ecmarc2

Beautiful morning here in KY. Been hearing some shots. Saw a few does and a buck following one by herself. Had two does in at 10 yds but I didn't want to take one yet. Been calling but no answer. The buck did stop and look tho. He was probly 150 out.


----------



## FireChief41

very windy opening day here in ny... seen 1 small 6 point earlier on and a few doe later. think i may get out of the stand here soon starting to get dizzy swinging all around lol


----------



## vabowhntr

Still on stand. Seen 18 does this morning. Took at shot at one BIG doe at 40 yards, somehow she was standing at 32 yards when I took the shot though??? Sailed right over her back. Waiting to move to the eve stand in a few min. Should be good as the oaks are droppin heavy right now.


----------



## sethjamto

Just got in the tree...same farm but a new spot. West windand about 62 degrees. I'm hoping to see some action cuz I havent the past couple of times!


----------



## 163 P&Y

Just got in the stand here in southern WV. I'm in a bow only area. I love this place.


----------



## pbuck

163 P&Y said:


> Just got in the stand here in southern WV. I'm in a bow only area. I love this place.


Good luck guys/gals. I have a BIG harvest party to attend at a farm in Ohio so I'm leaving it up to you this evening. 

163 py.....LOTS of good sign up here in Marshall Co. They're tearing up the oaks.


----------



## Nate's Parker

Back at the lease weather is not the best but I am sitting on a pond and its 80 hope to see one


----------



## axeforce6

Am I the only one finding fresh scrapes?


----------



## DeadInside25

Back at it!


----------



## DeadInside25

axeforce6 said:


> Am I the only one finding fresh scrapes?


I am see them every where on our property.


----------



## gatorbait42

axeforce6 said:


> Am I the only one finding fresh scrapes?


Nope found 6 new scrapes this morning


----------



## ecmarc2

I am loving this! Its a little windy here in taylorsville, ky. But I'm set up on a spot that we have been seeing lots of deer come into in the evening. We'll see what happens.


----------



## 3994555

A little breezy, gusts out of the south-southwest. PHone says 70. MY bedded down doe busted me yesterday after a 30-45 minute stand off.went to get a drink and she popped up and did the good old doe alarm. Good luck to all.


----------



## vabownut

Been seeing them for couple weeks here


----------



## sethjamto

just had a smaller buck cruise past me....nice to see after not seeing anything the last few times out! Hopefully they r on their feet and moving now!


----------



## FullStrike

Test from IPhone


----------



## DeadInside25

I must have switched my cover scent with "deer b gone" I ain't having no luck... be back in the am.


----------



## KillingFields

*Not so live in the stand...couple hrs old.*

Phew....too warm here in ks. Still in the stand. Cant kill them hanging at home. I'll be out in the morning. Should be in the upper 40's.


----------



## DarinB

was out this evening...hearing a lot iof shananigans in the woods but no targets. up next weekend hardcore... 18 hr stand days. kids not gonna be lovin that... lol


----------



## Monster 6

At the park management hunt that started Saturday there were 20 deer taken. Unfortunately I couldn't be there. BUT I will be there on Monday. I have 2 different stand locations picked out.


----------



## ishoothoyt2

northern Indiana this morning 41 degrees barely a breeze great morning to be out haven't seen a thing yet except for 500+ squirrel haha good luck everyone!


----------



## hunting NH

38 in lovely NH this morning, pretty breezy. Just had 3 does and a spike come by just out of my shooting lane. Still waiting for mr right! Good luck


----------



## DeadInside25

Hunted this am, left my phone at cabin. Did not see a thing!


----------



## BowFlyGSP

10/15 pm









10/16 am

















10/16 pm


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Well back at again. I have sat this spot the last two nights. Thursday I missed a doe and last night had one at 26 yards but she wouldn't give me a shot. Hopefully 3rd time is the charm.


----------



## DeadInside25

I'm in, its warm 77 upstate sc been seeing more deer in the afternoon.


----------



## Shadowchaser

Not actually live and not actually a successful hunt but I'm sure all of you will find this entertaining. Check out my latest hunting story here:

http://www.ufp-squad.com/shadowchaser

No, it's not a commercial link so I'm pretty sure that it is allowed here. Or at least I hope so!

Jack


----------



## DeadInside25

Hard to see, bobcat sitting in the rd. Deer started blowing in a thicket, out came the cat!


----------



## Frankie G

DeadInside25 said:


> Awesome pic.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

rednecbowhunter said:


> Well back at again. I have sat this spot the last two nights. Thursday I missed a doe and last night had one at 26 yards but she wouldn't give me a shot. Hopefully 3rd time is the charm.


Got one tonight, doe, First of the year and first with my 2011 Athens Accomplice 34. Love this bow and it shoots great.


----------



## BowFlyGSP




----------



## NatureBoy88

heres what is waiting for me at home...









and him walking away









CANT WAIT TO TRY AND GET THIS ONE!!!


----------



## spcfoor

watiting for daylight here in pa


----------



## DeadInside25

Same stand as yesterday different view. 51 and west wind, great morning!


----------



## DeadInside25

Just had 15" 8 pt come from behind down wind, very spooky made big circle and left.


----------



## spcfoor

had five does run by about twenty minutes ago


----------



## DeadInside25

2 small doe's 25 yrds feeding.


----------



## JMOOOZ

Called in a nice 6 ptr this morning, passed on him and took a doe. Have a doe to buck ratio issue. Big issue. CT is loaded with deer, doing my part as a land owner.


----------



## Monster 6

I've been in the stand since 6:00AM. At 7:40 I had a good size 8 pt sneak behind me to my left. I never had a shot but I need 3 does before I can take a buck anyway. 

More to come later.


----------



## Monster 6

Lunchtime...I came down at 9:45, I was too close to pedestrian traffic. I moved further in and just got done trimming shooting lanes. I'm set up on a scrapeline where the buck came from this morning. I put out reflective tacks and surveyer tape so I won't have trouble finding this spot like this morning. 

We'll see what happens this afternoon.


----------



## tikaldah2000

On my way out to set a new stand. Haven't seen a thing since the early doe season. I think all the public land deer are spooked.


----------



## FireChief41

sat in the stand last night didnt see anything, crawled up to 45 yards of a big doe in the field on the way out couldn't get a clean shot... out early this morning with nothing but a squirrel coming by


----------



## ILINIMUD

In a new spot. Hopefully some bucks use these woods. Still waiting on my first one.


----------



## 3994555

Been in a ground blind for about an hour now. Set up on a scrape line I found 4 days ago. Had good activity 3-4 days ago, but nothing the last couple of days. GOod luck to all.


----------



## moezdee

not live... very warm here in south al. didnt see much.


----------



## rlsmith14

Harvested my first doe of the season...third deer ever. It should give me 40-50 lbs of jerky  I filmed the hunt myself for the first time and posted it on http://www.vimeo.com/15861707 I'm going out again in the morning and can't wait. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Nate's Parker

Shot her at 25 yrds pass through with a t3 she ran about 15 yards and gave up


----------



## Bryan J

Testing..


----------



## daminoman90

Shot my first buck tonight 8pt he was 40 yards when I shot and the rage knocked him out after about 30 yards!

#70 2010 PSE Dream season, radial x-weave 300, rage 2 blade, homemade stabilizer, g5 quiver, rip cord rest, nocternal nocks


----------



## swampdonkey84

Im in. Its 49 with no wind this mornin. Maybe I can finally put one on the ground.


----------



## tom.336

It's kinda TMI but how come I try to go to the restroom every morning before I leave but always have to drop a duece as soon as I climb up and knock an arrow


----------



## tazman7

Four doe. Were coming straight towards me until Mr coyote showed up. All out of range


----------



## tazman7

I am the same was Tom. Been pinching it off for two hours now.


----------



## pbuck

Spotty cell service but I'm in

48 and rained last night slight NW wind and fog rolling in and out. One of those mornings where you look down and one is standing right under you. Head is on a swivel. New scrapes all over but no deer so far.


----------



## sethjamto

tazman7 said:


> I am the same was Tom. Been pinching it off for two hours now.


Thats why I prefer hunting afternoons! :wink:


----------



## tom.336

well i shot one so i got to get home and take care of business before i go out trackin. i hate the second guessin after you shoot one. i took my time followed through but i feel like maybe i hit too far back, and i dont think i got good penetration.


----------



## tazman7

I passed on a small eight. Now I wish I would have shot it. Dammit


----------



## rlsmith14

*In stand*

Got ready to shoot a doe this morning and realized it was a good sized button buck. Of course I passed. I'd like to see him again in 4 or 5 years.


----------



## pbuck

Good luck Tom let us know how it goes. Wind is doing the light and variable thing here so I think I'll get down before I get busted 6 does just came by and they were acting kinda spooky. Wind is all messed up. Now one is snorting somewhere out of sight gotta get outta here.


----------



## tom.336

The good lord must be testin my patience on this one. I have never had a track this tough and I'm starting to get worried.


----------



## pbuck

tom.336 said:


> The good lord must be testin my patience on this one. I have never had a track this tough and I'm starting to get worried.


keep the faith brother! You'll find it.


----------



## Frankie G

*Good first sit of the season..no love though.*







Looked good this am at when I got in stand. there was activity 40 yard to my right where I have been seeing the rubs. Got out of stand at 9:45. Found two fresh scrapes 15 yards in front of my stand. Think I will stay put. Patience. Did have a fisher cat come right to the base of my tree and quickly skeddadle. 

Frank


----------



## nflook765

Went out with my buddy Sunday morning to film my buddy. Although the deer action was down, we did get to see a coyote try and catch a turkey or two. Got it on film too. Pretty cool.


----------



## tom.336

just got back after looking for four hours and nothing. this really sucks, i trailed her about 150 yards and the blood just stopped, never found my arrow either.


----------



## pbuck

tom.336 said:


> just got back after looking for four hours and nothing. this really sucks, i trailed her about 150 yards and the blood just stopped, never found my arrow either.


:sad:


----------



## SS1304

Just made it back out and brought a decoy for the hell of it. Let's see how this goes


----------



## SS1304




----------



## jlamp

Live


----------



## edg1967

Can anyone tell me how to do this from a Droid X? I have the Photobucket but can't get photos to attach even when i'm not in the mobile mode.


----------



## swampdonkey84

Once you upload the pic click on it to bring up full view. Then press the menu button and touch and hold the img one. It will be the bottom one. That copies it. Then past it in your reply box on here. I hope this helps


----------



## edg1967

Test


----------



## edg1967

I got it. Thanks for the help Swampdonkey84.


----------



## moezdee

test...


----------



## moezdee

test


----------



## Monster 6

Well I have a really poor connection and forgot my glasses. I'm in a ground blind, not a pop-up with one of my recurves this morning. It rained overnight and still might again. I'm trying vanilla effect as an attractant. 
Pictures are too slow to load so I'll post some later.


----------



## Monster 6

Here's my first set-up, trail looking left










looking right, there's actually another trail like on the left










*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHW_iu-ExLI*


Here's a set-up at a powerline easement later on. 










I never saw anything so I came back home for today. I might go back later. ???


----------



## sethjamto

Just got settled in my climber. SW wind and around 65 degrees. Sitting near a ridgeline hoping to tag a doe (or buck)!


----------



## GhostBuck_007

Came out to a new spot on some public land after work, wind is right, 75 degrees, looks good in here...


----------



## ILINIMUD

Riding the climbing stand roller coaster right now. 15mph out of the southwest. Good direction for me, just strong. I got a doe, still waiting for my first Buck (ever). Wish me luck. Anyone doing any calling yet?


----------



## sethjamto

Still waiting......


----------



## DOGMAN82

And people say the rage doesn't work 12 yds.


----------



## tom.336

spine her?


----------



## BlackwolfK9

Test from phone


----------



## DOGMAN82

ya but she was so close that I hit a far side lung I can't remember to bend at the waist


----------



## kardkutter88

I hit this doe at 7 yards. She barely flintched when hit. She walked right under my stand and layed down. She was done in about 2 minutes. No need for a blood trail or tracking.


----------



## kardkutter88

Here is a 4 point buck that hung around me for about 30 minutes. I bet he ate a couple pounds of acorns while he was infront of me.


----------



## Rig Magician

I am in the stand for my first hunt. Pic's later after the sunn comes up.


----------



## Rig Magician

Here is one pic.


----------



## edg1967

Morning in central MN. Only does & fawns...


----------



## uryc

tom.336 said:


> It's kinda TMI but how come I try to go to the restroom every morning before I leave but always have to drop a duece as soon as I climb up and knock an arrow


It's the change in elevation, causes the body to loosen up.


----------



## uryc

kardkutter88 said:


> I hit this doe at 7 yards. She barely flintched when hit. She walked right under my stand and layed down. She was done in about 2 minutes. No need for a blood trail or tracking.


Awesome pic, thats the way to do it.


----------



## FireChief41

havent seen a thing except a trespasser... grr lucky i was in a good mood


----------



## Monster 6

I'm back on a park hunt again. 
Here's my left view. 










Here's my right view of a heavily deer trail. 










After the rain yesterday I'm hoping for some better luck. This is my first time hunting this park section. Time will tell how I do here.


----------



## Monster 6

The Monster got hungry so I let it eat a doe. Waiting for the 1/2 hr to track. Maybe I get anther.


----------



## Monster 6

Almost had a button buck. He was about 20yrd, head on when he winded me and bolted.


----------



## tom.336

DOGMAN82 said:


> ya but she was so close that I hit a far side lung I can't remember to bend at the waist


yeah i forget about all form as well, thankfully i do it naturally.


----------



## Monster 6

The earlier doe turned out to be a button buck. 

This makes 2 in the freezer.


----------



## BigPaGuy

Windy in the stand today...swirling alot. Set up in a saddle between bedding and feeding areas


----------



## vabownut

Here we go again favorite time of day woods just. Getting light enough to see 33 degrees already had buck chasing a doe around me in the dark. First time in this stand this year. have a 500+ acre 8 year old cutover 100 yards to east big swamp to south cut bean field 200 yards to west and. Mix of oaks and this bottoms to the north . Sitting on ridge that connects it all.


----------



## axeforce6

Still dark in western ky. It's about 50 degrees and I'm itching to see what the axe will do.


----------



## gatorbait42

Had a buck walk by me at 7:15. To dark to tell anything about him. I could just see white horns. Jumped a couple deer walking in this morning and he was headed towards where they were. 41 degrees, s se wind, Licking Co Ohio


----------



## 3D_shooter84

My buddy patiently waiting. I'm filming today. Beautiful day in the mid 30's


----------



## axeforce6

Turkeys have been goin nuts for awhile now. I hope they decide to come my way


----------



## handl042

What a beautiful morning hopefuly I didn't push all the deer when I bumped a doe on the way in this morning goodluck to all


----------



## gun870guy

Some pics so far this year..


----------



## vabownut

Just passed a spike and a forky cruising noses to ground 15 minutes apart at 20 yards


----------



## axeforce6

They are still yelpin. They've made sounds I've never heard before. Lol


----------



## DarinB

back at it for a while this am in a new stand overlooking what will hopefully be a food plot next season...


----------



## SKyNYrDCHiEF

Sw MO, got a great wind for my stand.... Just blowing 25 mph lol huntin a river bluff ridge turkeys r goin crazy as usual here gobbling, yelpin, etc, no deer movement yet storm moving n, gonna sit as long as I can.


----------



## TennJeep1618

Shot a hog this morning on the way to the stand for my first bow kill. Just shot at a 6 point which would be my first deer bow kill and my cam hit the stand when I shot!:mg: DOH! I looked over the bow and it seemed fine, except for a small chip out of the edge of the cam. I closed my eyes, turned my head and drew it back and it didn't explode. Hopefully it'll be ok until I can take it in to a shop. Also somehow broke the containment bar off of my QAD rest.


----------



## Amurray

Passion drew blood again. Sitting next to my first Archery doe!!!!! 2 weeks after. My first archey buck! I am soooko freaking addicted!! Can't wait to buy another tag!! Forgot to mention. Hellrazor brought her down 20 yards from my stand!!!!


----------



## gsxrdan75

Just got on stand. Gonna try some callin and light rattling, may be a lil early for NC but who cares


----------



## eggy44

Wisconsin baby!
View attachment 921113


----------



## prostreetcamaro

Live from the ground with my knight disc elite 50cal in my hands.


----------



## DarinB

eggy44 said:


> Wisconsin baby!
> View attachment 921113


GREAT Pic!!!


----------



## knowles

It's 61deg and a nice day. Rained all morning


----------



## kyswitchback

Just settled in...


----------



## uryc

Southern IL almost 80 15 mph winds full moon but still better than not going at all


----------



## qdmbucks

Buffalo county-WI

I have been sitting all day and saw three does before 9am. Around 115 pm I saw an Albino 125-130" 9 point make a scrape 75 yards below my stand. Since we can't shoot Albinos here I grunted at him to mess with him a little. All of a sudden a 2.5 yo 8 point,120ish came over the hill looking for the grunting. It was preatty cool. 

At 200pm is when I got my big surprize. A 150" 11 point with a split brow comes in a 50 yards and beds down. He is still here and laying down head on the ground like a dog. In the 3+ hours he has been here he got up twice. Once to make a scrape and the other time a rub. He is now at 64 yrds. I have yet to have a clear shot at him. If I get him I will start a post, I promise. 

Never seen anything like this before n thought I would share. Good luck everyone. 

Matt


----------



## bluephoria

Thats too cool. Smoke'em if you get the chance. Good Luck!!!


----------



## gsxrdan75

Saw my first NC buck walking out in dark with a huge moon. Getting back at it in the morning


----------



## CootShooter

Not live (I'll make sure to get 'em up while I'm out in the field from now on) but saw this rub today on the way to the stand.


----------



## The Mad Hatter

Just got in the stand. Have not been in this one for two years. Going to try some light rattling.


----------



## uryc

we need a rain and some cooler weather. You should not have to worry about sweating while climbing a tree at 5am.


----------



## mn5503

Still dark at 10 after 7, been sitting here 45 minutes. Dark overcast, drizzle, 20mph winds off Lake Superior, beautiful morning in the northland. Been raining since yesterday afternoon and that's all that's in the forecast. I'm on vacation

Some people use their vacation to go to the beach. lol.


----------



## SKyNYrDCHiEF

Back at it in SW MO another windy, stormy day huntin over a biologic foodplot that hasn't Been hunted in about 2 yrs hopefully I can let the GR whitetail sp do work on an ole slick!! Good luck 2 all, aim small, miss small!'


----------



## tjsjr

Got my back to a creek in some brush. Looking at 20yds of harvested beans then standing corn. HEARD 3 BIG GUNSHOTS IN THE LAST HOUR on the ridge across the creek and behind me. The last one close enough I can hear talking barely when the wind is right. I'm so pissed  there is a superhighway coming up the creek bank and across the field I'm looking at about 45yds away so maybe there will still be some luck.


----------



## mn5503

Conditions are not ideal. I have seen some squirell movement though....


----------



## mn5503

Radar indicating now would be a wise time to get out of here.


----------



## King

Great picture Steve. Looks like a heck of a spot. Good luck! I'll be out tomorrow afternoon or Tuesday afternoon and will post some updates.


----------



## gun870guy

You have mornings like I do!!! Get all set up, check the radar, rut roh raggy!!!

Haul ass!!!


----------



## mn5503

gun870guy said:


> You have mornings like I do!!! Get all set up, check the radar, rut roh raggy!!!
> 
> Haul ass!!!


I hauled at the right time, it's pouring again....


----------



## eggy44

Wisconsin Stand #2


----------



## mn5503

Beamen123 said:


> Great picture Steve. Looks like a heck of a spot. Good luck! I'll be out tomorrow afternoon or Tuesday afternoon and will post some updates.


It's a great spot, I see deer 99% of the time I hunt there, this morning was one of the 1% days.... A few deer have met their demise from this position:smile:

Here's what it looks like in nicer weather while the colors were turning earlier this year...


----------



## mn5503

It really opens up when the leaves drop. It's on the edge of a very well done selective cut that boarders miles of almost all oaks. Alfalfa, corn and clover fields to the south within a half mile. They like to come through here and bed on a hillside. It's a perfect spot.

Some recent pics without the rain. With all those oak leaves you can usually hear them coming from a ways out.


----------



## mn5503

Some footage from this spot this year. I passed a nine point at point blank range, camera wasn't on record. lol.....


----------



## King

Absolutely gorgeous country. Anxious to get back up to camp myself.


----------



## knowles

Got winded lastnite. But will try and try again 
Warm sunny little breeze her in will county
Hunting some strip-mines. Harvest time ends at 6:30. 
Guess I'll hang. Goodluck to all.


----------



## Spies19

71 degrees and windy. Got in the stand at 428pm.


----------



## JMOOOZ

Great shots and footage, love the bow as well. I also got me a Z7 this year(camo) they are deadly....Looks like you have a great spot there pal, good luck.



mn5503 said:


> It really opens up when the leaves drop. It's on the edge of a very well done selective cut that boarders miles of almost all oaks. Alfalfa, corn and clover fields to the south within a half mile. They like to come through here and bed on a hillside. It's a perfect spot.
> 
> Some recent pics without the rain. With all those oak leaves you can usually hear them coming from a ways out.


----------



## knowles

Still here 4hr on the ground. 2 1/2hrs to go 
Winds been on an off. Had a good nap. 
Moved down from where I got blew at. 
Hope to harvest one it's my time. Ty good luck to all


----------



## knowles




----------



## KennyO

*Waiting game*










in my ground blind waiting on the deer. Just settled in it's 70 degrees out 
and I'm all darn sweaty after the walk in.


----------



## B-burg Archer

cwhite620 said:


> This made me laugh a little. Anyone else think it's funny?


I said put your head DOWN. Kids these days.


----------



## tom.336

I think I might get rained on this mornin


----------



## mn5503

Six point trailing behind a doe about 15 minutes ago. She was on DEFCON 1, he didn't have a care in the world. They hung around about 5 minutes, browsing. iPhone pic, buck is dead center about 30 yards, you can only see his body. It's sooooo wet from all the rain they were 20 yards behind me and I never heard them.


----------



## tjsjr

how high is that pic??


----------



## mn5503

tjsjr said:


> how high is that pic??


I'm 20' up but on a slope. The deer were uphill and upwind of me. Here's a pic looking straight down. 











View in front of me, pic taken on a much nicer day...











This was supposed to be one of my best stands this year. So far it's been the worst, wolves.


----------



## tjsjr

mn5503 said:


> I'm 20' up but on a slope. The deer were uphill and upwind of me. Here's a pic looking straight down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View in front of me, pic taken on a much nicer day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was supposed to be one of my best stands this year. So far it's been the worst, wolves.


???
Hmm is thought looked higher than that.


----------



## mn5503

tjsjr said:


> ???


A pack of wolves decided to visit mid September. Was getting daytime pics of the buck in my avatar on a regular basis. Since opener when the howling started, the deer as usual vanished. Had one deer pic with 2 cams over 9 days the last time I was here. Given the wind direction and the weather I figured I would give it another go today.


----------



## tazman7

I got skunked this morning. First time all season I havent seen anything. I have never seen any deer the morning after a full moon... Hoping these temps drop!


----------



## tom.336

looks like you have to make some tough shots mn


----------



## mn5503

Yes it's tight in there with all the little trees but I've got lanes cut. Both deer were clear in several of them this morning.

Heading out to a more open spot right now for the evening hunt. This one's up there about 30' to get even with the center of the hillside to the west.

More phone pics, lol...

West side





















East Side


----------



## tom.336

good stuff man


----------



## edg1967

Back in thestand in MN. Waiting for the weather to change and get things moving. Sat this morning too & pulled a camera card by my stand. This is what was there a half hour before I got in my tree. Wish he would have come by 45 minutes later...


----------



## mn5503

edg1967 said:


> Back in thestand in MN. Waiting for the weather to change and get things moving. Sat this morning too & pulled a camera card by my stand. This is what was there a half hour before I got in my tree. Wish he would have come by 45 minutes later...




Yeah that would have been nice. 


I'm back in too. Raining of course but the forcast is calling for 35-50mph winds with snow and rain so tonight might be it until thursday. 

Trying to keep dry until I walk back home and get drenched...


----------



## nomansland

Windy here in Ohio! Still hoping to see some action though tomorrow sounds like it could be real nasty.


----------



## mn5503

If I was a smart man I'd be leaving now. Wind is picking up again along with the rain. The thought of not being able to hunt the next two days because things are going to get real bad is keeping me out here. Man this stand is high!!!

Looks like a big ol' dinosaur spine going up this gnarly old tree...


----------



## SammyGirl

*dang it*

I can't even get the web site to load on my blackberry :angry:....but that's ok :smile:I love seeing everyone else photos & stuff. I'll get it just give me time!!:banana:


----------



## bowhunterray

i really want to do this picture thing but i've never even been on the internet on my phone so i need a step by step instructional class can anybody please give me in depth instructions - i'm pretty good on a computer but i never copied or pasted anything and don't know how to do that especially on a phone - my phone is a samsung intensity 2 my service is verizon and i'm leavin for west-central illinos wednesday the 27th - help me - help me !!!!!


----------



## J4_boss

It's warm in Alabama this morning. Saw 6 doe early. Not sure how. I've been sweating since I walked outside. Anybody got any cold weather they want to send south?


----------



## CootShooter

J4_boss said:


> ...Anybody got any cold weather they want to send south?


It was 70° in Wisconsin yesterday!


----------



## sethjamto

74 here in Northern Ohio! But next week we will have highs in the mid 40's! Perfect for the first week of November!!!


----------



## FireChief41

my home away from home


----------



## wibowhuntb&d

Test
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i200/swenson_92/utf-8BSU1HMDAwMjYtMjAxMDE


----------



## mn5503




----------



## King

In my stand location and ready to rock. Brushed in with my recurve hoping a decent buck or doe shows themselves tonight. A creek to my left and hardwoods to my right sitting along 3 intersecting deer trails at a bottleneck. Waiting for prime time!


----------



## wibowhuntb&d

Test 2 

http://s72.photobucket.com/albums/i...utf-8BSU1HMDAwMjYtMjAxMDEwMjItMjI1OC5qcGc.jpg


----------



## wibowhuntb&d

Test 2 

http://s72.photobucket.com/albums/i...utf-8BSU1HMDAwMjYtMjAxMDEwMjItMjI1OC5qcGc.jpg


----------



## wibowhuntb&d

Anyone know why I can't get the pic to show without clickin the link


----------



## mn5503

wibowhuntb&d said:


> Anyone know why I can't get the pic to show without clickin the link


Copy and paste the IMG Code and it will show up on the post.


----------



## ILINIMUD

^^ What he said^^ Use the IMG Code, not Direct Link.


----------



## wibowhuntb&d

Test 3 lol.


----------



## mn5503

wibowhuntb&d said:


> Test 3 lol.


There ya go.:thumbs_up


----------



## jimmmer

new to this ,one of my stands next to the maumee river northern ohio


----------



## moondoondude

Pictures from today. Anyone want to buy tickets to the petting zoo? Had a group of 16 (from my count) or so cut my tracks and then do circles and eat acorns around me until I took two of them down. More showed up afterwards too, a good day in the woods! The first is them cutting tracks and the second is them investigating the scene.


----------



## pbuck

back in the saddle. 53 or so and a S SW wind at 10. Pretty calm after yesterday. Ran a bunch of deer out on the way in pretty bummed about that. Can't do anything but just hope they come back or some new ones show up.


----------



## mn5503

Still nasty out here, very windy with snow. Waiting until tomorrow...


----------



## mn5503

moondoondude said:


> Pictures from today. Anyone want to buy tickets to the petting zoo? Had a group of 16 (from my count) or so cut my tracks and then do circles and eat acorns around me until I took two of them down. More showed up afterwards too, a good day in the woods! The first is them cutting tracks and the second is them investigating the scene.




Cool pics!


----------



## pbuck

Just had this little 8pt. come by. He was grunting and definetly cruising looking for chicks. Oh yeah!!!


----------



## sethjamto

mn5503 said:


> Still nasty out here, very windy with snow. Waiting until tomorrow...


I'm NOT looking forward to another winter and all the white stuff that comes with it........7 more months and then I transfer back to the good ole south! SWEET HOME ALABAMA!


----------



## FireChief41

sethjamto said:


> I'm NOT looking forward to another winter and all the white stuff that comes with it........7 more months and then I transfer back to the good ole south! SWEET HOME ALABAMA!


snow is a wonderful thing. i cant wait til we get some on the ground. love huntin in it


----------



## mn5503

Couldn't take sitting in the house anymore. Snow let up, just a drizzle now. Winds are still strong but I'm hoping one of the big guys might come crawling out if the cedar/tamarack swamp and get a bite to eat. It's going to have to be a close shot!


----------



## mn5503

Forky is the first one out. Doe right behind.


----------



## mn5503

Another forky at 52 yards.


----------



## DeadInside25

Cool pic !


----------



## tazman7

I woke up to go this morning and the whole house was still shaking from the wind so I went back to bed....now I wish I would have went.


----------



## uryc

tazman7 said:


> I woke up to go this morning and the whole house was still shaking from the wind so I went back to bed....now I wish I would have went.


LOL I woke up last Saturday and did the same thing so I went in the afternoon. Should have stayed home, lol. Forgot how shaky a tree can get in 20 mph winds.


----------



## uryc

mn5503 said:


> Another forky at 52 yards.


Heard you guys had snow up there, wow.


----------



## mn5503

uryc said:


> Heard you guys had snow up there, wow.


We got 5" the other night. Some places got up to 9". 

My backyard yesterday morning.


----------



## Yichi

Yeah finally at home. Spent the morning in a tree about 22ft up. Winds @ 25-30 constant. Never felt so glad to have a harness on...

Saw 2 does and a spike though. Sure beat sitting behind my desk all morning.


----------



## joel dreggie

In my stand just saw a spike tryin to get pics up


----------



## joel dreggie

Just saw a four pointer chsain doe?????


----------



## mn5503

Ok, conditions are PERFECT. It snowed a little bit earlier today. First time I've seen the sun in a week. Same wind direction as the last couple times I saw the 6x6 but I was out of position. Little bit windy but not nearly as bad as it has been and I'm in a much better position, I hope.


----------



## scottk517

Nothin doin here in NY yet


----------



## mn5503

Saw two sixers...


----------



## pbuck

Im back. 43 with NW wind 10-20 and light drizzle. Left my binos and grunt call in the truck. Arrrgh! Feel necked w/out 'em.


----------



## jlh42581

Good day for movement. Nothing yet


----------



## mn5503

MONSTER BUCK and "Oddball" just came by at 30 yards and headed into the cedars. No shot....:angry:


The big guy walks like he's carrying two bundles of shingles on each shoulder. Holy smokes...

Grunted and hit the can. It just stopped them for a minute and they slowly moved on.

25 degrees and a slight breeze, almost nothing. Perfect.


----------



## BigPaGuy

Nothing so far but one at very first light..too dark to tell what it was.
Wind out of the west and north steady all morning at about 10-12 mph. A cool 40ish degrees


----------



## Unclejesse25

Little spike just walked in 32 yards here in jackson mi.


----------



## pbuck

2nd little 6pt. to come by. Both seemed to be cruising for chicks. Both also stopped at the Trophy Rock long enough for a lick or 2. The T.R. Is the chits, man!


----------



## BigPaGuy

Just had a small buck come in...not legal in this county in PA


----------



## CootShooter

pbuck said:


> 2nd little 6pt. to come by. Both seemed to be cruising for chicks. Both also stopped at the Trophy Rock long enough for a lick or 2. The T.R. Is the chits, man!


That's awesome. Made my morning.


----------



## pbuck

2 does just paid a visit to the rock....well what's left of it. Note to self....pick up new trophy rock at the feed store ASAP.


----------



## CKMAN337

I like this, I will try it whe I get in the stand next week!


----------



## newjigger

A couple from the stand up near Rochester, NY. Saw quite a few, but all too far out. Nobody wanted any of the decoy...still a bit too early, not quite cold enough.


----------



## sethjamto

Got set up about 20 minutes ago. 47 degrees, 10-15mph outta the west. It just feels "right" today.....


----------



## mn5503

Back in the saddle. Hoping the big guy from this morning takes those few extra steps my way this afternoon. Saw a parade of does on my way out this afternoon. They didn't see me but they're far away from this stand. At least I saw a doe! Was starting to worry there were no does left.


----------



## cujrh10

go get em boys!

btw, you all suck


----------



## jlh42581

I'm back out too. Pulled my one stand this morning after my hunt. Shot a doe the first week and the last three times saw nothing two evenings and one morning. When I was done I scouted further out the ridge where I knew they traveled previously. Found tons of rubs and five scrapes. Hung a cam and left... ill check it Sunday. Found a perfect tree for my stand I pulled if its daytime movement. Now about 40 miles away on an oak flat which borders a wheat field. Hunted it previously as well. Actually missed a turkey here this spring. It's public land. I'm hoping the guys get off work and hunt the same areas they have been every day. If so it should bump them too me. First time here this season.


----------



## DeadInside25

I'm in, 46 no wind. Glad to be off work, its killing time!


----------



## handl042

Good luck today fella's im fixing to head to the stand now


----------



## swampdonkey84

Settled in with my cousin on buck hunt. 35 degrees. Hope she gets her first.


----------



## swampdonkey84

She is excited. This is my favorite hunt of the yr.


----------



## gatorbait42

28 degrees south wind in Licking Co. Ohio. Had what apeard to be a small buck pushing a slick around about 7am but to dark to tell how big. He went down in the bottom and I could hear him raking a tree. Hit the rattling horns just after daylight with no luck.


----------



## DeadInside25

Nothing here so far, beautiful morning! My son is rifle hunting and just shot, said its a good one...we will see.


----------



## 3994555

Good morning everyone! 40 degrees light wind in polk county Missouri. 1st of a 2 day youth hunt. I'm with my cousin's boy on his very 1st hunt ever. He's already getting impatient but it sounds like another one of our hunting party just shot. This isn't bowhunting but, figured I'd share the hunt with it involving the young ones. Hopefully be posting pics later. Good luck to all!


----------



## DeadInside25

Things are changing, seen 4 does and a Buck. He wont get any closer than 60 yrds and wont stop running a Doe to get a good look.


----------



## mn5503

They were bouncing around like bunnies an hour ago. Just hanging out with this fawn right now.


----------



## DeadInside25

That Buck just run her under my stand, I drew back as he was running in and his is just not a shooter. I have video from my stabilizer cam will try to get posted later


----------



## ecmarc2

I'm in here in KY. My bro just rattled in a button buck and a 5 point. I've rattled with no luck. We're waiting on the bucks we know of or a doe. Good luck to all


----------



## ecmarc2

Had a spike buck come by. Then I rattled. Called in my first animal. Too bad it was two dogs.


----------



## bigscott

See if this works


----------



## bigscott

lets try again --- saw nothing .. will relocate this afternoon


----------



## ecmarc2

We had an interesting morning today so we're back in the same spots,but now we have 15mph winds. We decided to sit hoping that the beginning stages of the rut will have them cruising a bit. But we'll see how it goes. Good luck!


----------



## DeadInside25

I'm "knocked & loaded" feels good still a little warm 67. Saw a Buck running a Doe hard this morning. Had to move stands due to wind. Good luck all!


----------



## kevro7

Got a late start today. Didn't make it to the stand until 5. But by 5:20, had a big doe come in and now she is laying about 20 yards away, ready for processing!


----------



## DeadInside25

kevro7 said:


> Got a late start today. Didn't make it to the stand until 5. But by 5:20, had a big doe come in and now she is laying about 20 yards away, ready for processing!


Don't get much better or faster than that!


----------



## McHuntin420

Live from central jersey, Just had a spike walk right under me as I was posting. How ironic.


----------



## handl042

Back at it again this morning seen plenty of tree rats no deer yet good luck if your out today


----------



## mn5503

Nothing this morning, big change from all the deer I saw yesterday. So I'm mixing it up a bit. Moved to the spot I killed my buck at last year at the end of October. 

Settled in about a half hour ago. Weather is beautiful. Jumped a couple just about at my stand, hate when that happens. At least they were deer and not wolves! Saw a fresh scrape on the way in too. 

Let's shoot some Halloween bucks!!!!


----------



## dirtybird555

Didn't go this AM but sat here yesterday. Saw a large Doe and a fawn. Hopin i see papa tonight!


----------



## Daniel77

I should be in hopin that i can get service on the stand


----------



## Bryan J

So not exactly live as I didn't have service... We arrived in Kansas 3 days ago. I have waited to hunt this particular spot for the right wind! Well tonight was my first time in..ever...because it was a new farm that we haven't hunted! Settled in to realize the wind was still wring for it! Discouraged I sat and wandered what to do. While sitting ther the wind switched in my favor and the hunt was on! 3 hours passed with nothing, then at 530 I spotted him! A beautiful 10 point heading straight for me! As he was approaching he stopped at 40 yards and turned back the way he came! I thought to myself, great he must have caught my scent do to the swirling of the wind! Just then as he was eating acorns, he turned back around and began coming my way! Slowly making his way to 15 yards broadside, I mouth grunted and let it fly! His front legs buckled and he pushed with his back legs for 40 yards before expiring! It's been 2 long seasons of extremely hard work do it yourself style hunting! What a Halloween to remember!


----------



## swampdonkey84

Well im in again this morning hopin to get a crack at one before the east tn orange army takes over sat. Its 45 with very light breeze. Be careful this mornin and good luck.


----------



## tazman7

Well I'm in and had three doe winds me. First time in three seasons I have seen that happen. Now waiting for. The small eight to pop his head out before the orange army gets him since I forgot to apply for my gun tags this year


----------



## jlh42581

Just had a 1.5 yr old inside 40 for 20 mins. He didn't even budge when I grunted. Came in with the wind at his back. Looked like he wasn't even interested in looking for a doe. Decent potential hope he makes it. Prob will its tough to see a browtine and we have a 3pt to a side restriction unless a kid, military or senior gets him.


----------



## daver9

nice ten point tending a doe this am. I needed an earn a buck tag, so the doe got it.

27 this am with no clouds or breeze. Didnt see first deer til 10:15!

This afternoon is 53 with light e/se breeze.


----------



## DeadInside25

In thestand waiting on light. Back where Buck was running a Doe Saturday. 51 and windy.....hate the wind!


----------



## DeadInside25

Wind hasn't let up, my son is about 300 yrds away and just saw a small Buck.


----------



## ILINIMUD

Getting frustrated here in So. Illinois. I haven't seen deer at any of my 3 spots for a week. I don't know what is going on. Only seen 1 buck all year.....


----------



## axeforce6

Windy. Winds comin in from the northeast. It feels like it's in the low 40's. My brother who huntin about 150 yards from me seen a spike and huge buck chasing a doe. Hope he comes my way.


----------



## DeadInside25

Just had 3 does pass about 60 yrds on the hardwoods, nothing with horns yet.


----------



## uryc

ILINIMUD said:


> Getting frustrated here in So. Illinois. I haven't seen deer at any of my 3 spots for a week. I don't know what is going on. Only seen 1 buck all year.....


Hey mine has been about the same but then I have only made it out about 5 times so far. Crops are out though so I will be hitting it hard this weekend.


----------



## DeadInside25

5 does came by quick then a single Doe came running in, stopped took off. Then about 50 yrds a 6 pt with nose to the ground came by. Wind still bad but deer are moving!


----------



## deadaim

Nada Zipp


----------



## ELKhuntR

20 feet up an Oak in Pike County, IL. Seen 2 does and 3 not big enough for this farm 8s. Great bucks I wouldn't have thought twice about shooting at home. Great first day so far!!


----------



## ELKhuntR

Photo test. 8 point buck top middle. Barely can see him but he's there


----------



## ELKhuntR

WEAR YOUR HARNESSES!!! And get a good bow rope like the Huntin Hoist. Hunt safe, hunt smart. 

Oh yeah, have seen 5 does since 3:45. Saw 2 does and 3 8s this am. I like my stand!!


----------



## scarn150

Cool and calm this morning. Not alot moving thou.


----------



## jlh42581

I'm out here. Not seeing jack


----------



## lrbergin

Still waiting on the big boys.


----------



## BLan

Very overcast, cool day with a front moving in as the Rut continues to come in, and this is the picture from my current stand.
View attachment 927546


"Me and my fellow nerd's will return to the Nerdatorium." LOL


----------



## mn5503

Beautiful morning. 

Spike came by at about 08:15. A doe and her twins soon after that. About 10:30 another spike came through. The little bucks were definitely not looking for acorns. Nothing for about an hour and a half now...


----------



## tom.336

Well I am not seein anything. I'm more dry and warm than I was this mornin tho


----------



## mn5503

Primetime, let's do this now....


----------



## mn5503

Almost light out. Windy but it's the last time I can hunt hard, all day, until Sunday. Rifle season starts here Saturday so I'm hoping for the best. Could possibly shoot a doe if given the chance. I'm hunting my avatar buck today. Things are going to be much different around here for my bowhunting brothers once Saturday gets here. I know some guys hang it for two weeks but I just throw on an orange vest and keep bowhunting. 

Cameras show first significant deer movement since the wolves moved in back in September. 

Thought I'd give this guy a final go before things get too crazy out here....

This had been my best rut spot over the last 25 years


----------



## BigPaGuy

Just had a small 8 dogging a doe....not pushing her real hard but not letting her out of his sight either....very calm, about 40 and overcast...little bit of wind there is coming from the east right now...supposed to move to southeast later in the day


----------



## Spies19

Nice buck mn5503, good luck!


----------



## mn5503

Been blowing around up here for six hours. Pulling the pin. Going to grab some stands I haven't been using and check some trail cams. 

Good Luck guys. I probably won't get back out til Sunday afternoon.


----------



## rlsmith14

Saw two 8 points chasing a doe hard up and down the field


----------



## DeadInside25

In the stand, 2nd time I have hunted this property this year. Been seeing a nice 8 pt in a field next to some hardwoods . No wind and 38, hope he comes in here to eat a acorn or two!


----------



## J4_boss

Absolutly beautiful morning. I'm sitting above a creek bank and covered up in wood ducks. I've never sat in this area of my property and I'm real excited. I hear deer crossing the creek just out of site. Man this is fun.


----------



## kyswitchback

Just had a 1.5 old buck come through 10 minutes ago. Only deer of the morning so far. Now, I just need his daddy to come through...


----------



## CootShooter

Saw a group of 3 does and 2 singles cut into the marsh to the right this morn...


----------



## sethjamto

tryin my first mid-day hunt of the yr. 42 degrees, 15mph NW wind, spitting rain/snow mixture...gonna try some rattling today!


----------



## King

I'm stuck in my stand this morning. Some bucks and does cruising in and out within range. Well, my stand at work unfortunately. Prisoners going in and out of booking all morning. What a shame. I should be out in the woods!


----------



## Duke_II

i hope i'm never caught on your "trail Camera".


----------



## tazman7

Well I was excited I finally got a day to hunt until four kids show up and decide to start building a fort about 120 yards from my stand. Sitting here watching them now deciding if I want to go raise hell and give them all wedgies so they don't come back


----------



## uryc

nice afternoon, morning is going to be cold though


----------



## DeadInside25

Nice here also 51 but a little breeze blowing the wrong way!


----------



## jlh42581

Cold and bored. Nothing for the last three hours.


----------



## hunter0717

55 degrees here, slight breeze from the north


----------



## DeadInside25

Didn't take long to see one, just a fawn.


----------



## uryc

OMG just shot under a doe at 25yds, think I hit a tree limb.


----------



## uryc

she was right there


----------



## CootShooter

Cold and breezier this afternoon. Haven't seen a thing for 2 hours. Hope it picks up here for the last bit of daylight.


----------



## flounderv2

Sleeping in a tent all weekend and hunting both days . Temp is dropping quick and its raining and sleeting now. Temp is 35 and its gonna be a cold night in the tent. Let's hope the woods are alive tomorrow and makes it worth it


----------



## tazman7

Well I ended up seeing what I thought to be a buck chasing three doe's. But it turned out they were all running from a coyote. And as I posted earlier about the kids making a fort, I ended up staying in my stand and they finally left and I kid you not right before dark a doe was standing in the exact spot they were and walked off..so much for scent control huh? Then right when I was going to stand up to go home a six pointer made its way straight towards me but there wasnt enough light without my light on my sight and the battery was dead  Oh well, fun night. Tried some rattling and "the can" and some buck growl too....no success with that stuff. Be out in the morning!


----------



## The Mad Hatter

flounderv2 said:


> Sleeping in a tent all weekend and hunting both days . Temp is dropping quick and its raining and sleeting now. Temp is 35 and its gonna be a cold night in the tent. Let's hope the woods are alive tomorrow and makes it worth it


This I find really interesting. So, are you just bundling up in sleeping bags or what? Normal camping tent, or do you have one of them outfitter tents with the heaters n em?


----------



## The Mad Hatter

Not really live from the stand, but I hunted from eleven this morning until it was time to pick the kids up from school. First mid day hunt ever. Seen nine does and two bucks. Came back after picking the kids up and shot a nice doe right at dusk.


----------



## ohiobowhunter20

Been settled in for half an hour now. Beautiful with inch of snow and still coming down. 34f. No wind. Should be a great day in Ohio!!!!


----------



## DeadInside25

Running late but I'm in now ...38 here and a lot of gun hunters around, should keep deer moving this morning! Good. Luck all!


----------



## gsxrdan75

So I get to my tree which used to overlook a very active bedding area. I say used to because someone or thing mowed it all down this week. Oh how I love hunting Ft. Bragg!!


----------



## hunter0717

Been settled in for about 45 mins now, a cool 28 degrees with e wind switching to the south. Now whoever has their phone number, call and tell them I'm ready!!


----------



## hunter0717




----------



## tazman7

I'm in. 23 degrees. Nice morning. I was running late, scared one off walking in. When I got to the top of my stand it smells like gasoline...I love havjing anti neighbors. Karma is a b


----------



## 3994555

BEautiful morning! 30 Degrees and calm breeze from the east. Walked in with a scent drag covered in golden. NOt sure, but I think I hear a couple of bucks fighting right now. I'm on private land so I know it's not rattling. Everything in the woods is singing this morning. Turkeys, birds, hoot owls you name it.


----------



## sethjamto

ohiobowhunter20 said:


> Been settled in for half an hour now. Beautiful with inch of snow and still coming down. 34f. No wind. Should be a great day in Ohio!!!!


Where in Ohio? I'm in Lorain Co. and no snow here!


----------



## The Mad Hatter

Bucky and I are sitting a cut cornfield today. Turkeys are going nuts.


----------



## The Mad Hatter

Just had a fork check out Bucky. That was a first for me.


----------



## Tank Deezel

Well this has been a real discouraging string of weeks...been here since 1.5 hours prior to daybreak and have seen nothing thus far. My past 5 times out have produced more of the same. Their is evidence of deer in the area, plenty of rubs and scrapes...but I don't seem to have any luck on my side.

I've seen more deer grazing in the grass by the turnpike during my drive home than I have in the woods all season.


----------



## deerhunter101

Just saw 2 150s in this field in the back and small 8 at 12 yards


----------



## tazman7

Boy this Illinois "rut" is on fire! I have seen a total of 0 deer....should have taken more advantage of early season


----------



## hunter0717

Totally agree with taz, if this is what rut in Oklahoma is suppose to be. It sucks!!! Seen more deer the first week of October than I've seen in past week or so. I'm hoping it's still a little early here!! Everybody around the state says it's on, if that's the case somebody needs to tell these deer on this property what's up!!!


----------



## DarinB

The boy saw a nice 10 chasing a doe this morning...shot, missed, now trying to dig his broadhead out of a tree...lol. I have't seen anything yet but hear some turkeys to the south and heard a little grunting this morning earlier. Wa dissapointed...I busted at least 2 deer out of their beds on the way in...


----------



## Rupypug

Sitting comfy in my Millennium tree stand with my new Mathews.


----------



## huntincop

Seen 4 does this morning. Now I am setting here watchin the landowner chop wood. Still gonna try & set all day. Maybe when he is done something will show up.


----------



## pTac

Saw 10 this morning. Only 2 bucks; 1 that was chasing a doe 100 yards or so out in the field at first light, and the other was just a small 5 pointer. He did walk right under my stand though, and I got a pic of it!


----------



## ohiobowhunter20

sethjamto said:


> Where in Ohio? I'm in Lorain Co. and no snow here!


Tuscarawas cty


----------



## Amurray

Beamen123 said:


> I'm stuck in my stand this morning. Some bucks and does cruising in and out within range. Well, my stand at work unfortunately. Prisoners going in and out of booking all morning. What a shame. I should be out in the woods!


My view is very similar.... 911 Dispatcher inside our county jail control room! .. I have been taking vacation couple days at a time since opening weekend in IN.. I have already gotten, a 8pt buck, and a doe. Just bought another license and was drawn for a reduction hunt next week


----------



## hunter0717

Well suppose to hit 70 today about 62 right now and some wind from the south. Let's see what happens!!


----------



## lungjellifier

Beautiful 60 degree day in northern mo! Fresh cut bean field surrounded by crp. Saw 29 deer here last time just not the right one. Lets see what happens.


----------



## DeadInside25

Back in a food plot, 50 and a beautiful afternoon!


----------



## cujrh10

47 degrees w a sw wind this afternoon . Squirrels everywhere... was 22 this morn. Didn't dress properly n got cold. Saws 11 w 2 being 2.5 bux. Neither shooters


----------



## cujrh10

Saw a mink this morn too. Pretty cool


----------



## uryc

Hmmm where are the deer? Besides a couple birds it has been quit.


----------



## DeadInside25

Ok maybe they are starting to move, just had a spike at 20 yrds
Come on daddy!


----------



## uryc

Saw 3 does 150 in the e field slow day


----------



## uryc

Today's stand


----------



## hunter0717

Sat till 10 this morning, got back in a different stand at 1 till dark and seen a grand total of 0 deer today????
Deer can hv the woods till next week!!! I'm shooting fowl in th morning!!


----------



## tom.336

awesome view uryc


----------



## DeadInside25

In and 32, very calm. Hope to see something been very slow here this weekend.


----------



## Tim/OH

In the tree now....its 25 degrees, nothing yet just broke daylight.....bout to rattle.

Stay Tuned



Tim


----------



## gsxrdan75

Had a .5 yo spike 10 yds out, if not for the qdma I'd have fresh meat right now. We'll see what comes in next


----------



## DeadInside25

The deer must have not set their clocks back, they're sure not out moving!


----------



## tom.336

I dunno what the temps are but my feet are cold as hell lol


----------



## DeadInside25

Right there with you Tom!


----------



## DarinB

after a late start this morning not much going on. had a doe walk behind my stand about 20 minutes ago but no room for a shot.
hearing a little crunching to the South but don't know if its deer, squirrels, or Sasquatch.


----------



## Nate's Parker

Sasquatch I am sure of it


----------



## pbuck

Yepper it's the peak of the Sasquatch rut. Hope ya don't have you're shaggy suit on! Yikes!

I'm in a different stand today but here's a pic from yesterday.


----------



## pbuck

Just let the buck in my avatar walk. He's a 9 pt. and very nice but I vowed to let him walk so he can get another year or two. There's a pic in my album if anyone cares to look.


----------



## hunter0717

If it's the buck you have in velevet in your album, it be hard for me to let him walk!! But he does look younger should be a bruiser in a year, def. In two years!! Awesome self control you have!! Lol


----------



## pbuck

Yes, the infra red pic is him. He's gonna be a toad next year. I have prolly 200 pics of him this year. He's lucky I killed two bucks already or I might have reneged on my promise.


----------



## hunter0717

Yeah definatly would of made me eat my words of letting him walk if I hadn't killed a decent on yet!! I'll be waiting to see those pics next year to see what he becomes!!


----------



## pbuck

I hope he makes it another couple weeks. Other guys in our club may not be as picky. Been trying to talk them in to letting him walk but doubt they will listen. He is pretty nice. 

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## The Mad Hatter

Had a really great sit. Hervested a nice doe thismorning. And I got to share the track job with my six year old daughther Joselyn.


----------



## mn5503

Yesterday, big shooter buck, 30 yards at 14:00. He was following a doe. Too thick for a shot. 

This morning 06:45, wolf came through. 

07:15, lots of branches breaking in every direction. Spotted deer movment about 7:30. 

Can called this spike in about 10 minutes ago. Right, directly under my stand, and continued down my trail I cut to the stand. Wish that monster from yesterday would have been so cooperative. The boys are folowing and chasing and seeking. 

This is day two of three all day sits for me. Wearing a blaze orange vest and hat, rifle season here too. Would have had another for the wall yesterday if I was rifle hunting.


----------



## mn5503

Doe and a fawn just passed by. Between today's sightings so far and yesterdays it appears they are moving at any time throughout the day.


----------



## vabownut

Shot this 9 pnt this morning about 15 minutes after light . He was chasing does all over before light this morning . Got quiet then heard a deer walking just over the ridge hit the roar and here he come 20 yards ... should have been a 10 but broke his other split g2 off


----------



## tazman7

Just had the biggest Buck I have ever seen in person chasing a doe and stopped at forty yards facing me. No shot offered. It actually looked identical to the one just posted. Exciting for sure!
Just had another Buck cruise by chassing while writing this. And to think there are ten guys working on the railroad tracks 150 yards fraom here


----------



## CootShooter

Just shot my first deer!!!! Had 2 bucks come passed my stand this morning. Had a couple groups of does come in as well. Been watching them run the edge of the marsh like it was a superhighway.


----------



## mn5503

The can call is tough to beat on lone bucks this time of year. Heard this six point buck coming, directly downwind of me, scent control is working. He walked through a shooting lane at 40 yards and disapeared into the thick stuff behind me. I tipped the can a few times and a minute later he appeared back on the shooting lane and followed my trail I cut in to my stand. Awesome northern 2 1/2 year old. Thick rack and built like a tank. 

He walked directly under my stand the whole time in my footprints I set down the last few days. Got the iPhone out and got a few quick pics. Now just waiting on grandpa. 

Gotta love the can....


----------



## G2shootR

there isnt squat moving in southern IL!


----------



## spcfoor

Way to go Coot


----------



## sethjamto

Loading up the truck now with my climber! I will be in a tree in 1 hour or so and will update later! Wish me luck! (I NEED it!)


----------



## CootShooter

spcfoor said:


> Way to go Coot


Thanks spcfoor. Here's some pics. More pics and story will be put out on the "success" threads...


----------



## mn5503

Nice shot! Congrats.


----------



## sethjamto

Got in the tree right at 2. Quiet...real light wind...58 degrees. I did some light rattling, nothing yet though. Anyone else luck with rattling yet?


----------



## King

Got up to camp at 1400. In stand by 1500. 30 degrees and 20 mph gusts. No movement yet. Will keep you posted!


----------



## cherrybomb127

In the stand at 2:00. A bit breezy but supposed to lay in a little while. No movement yet.


----------



## cherrybomb127

cherrybomb127 said:


> In the stand at 2:00. A bit breezy but supposed to lay in a little while. No movement yet.


let 'em live another day!


----------



## sethjamto

sethjamto said:


> Got in the tree right at 2. Quiet...real light wind...58 degrees. I did some light rattling, nothing yet though. Anyone else luck with rattling yet?


Quiet all day. Saw one HUGE bodied buck (don't know how big his rack was) about 80yds out through the trees with about 30mins of sun left. I tried some bleats and light rattling and NOTHING even grabbed his attention. He wasn't interested at all! Oh, well. He'll live for another day/hunt!


----------



## daltongang

G2shootR said:


> there isnt squat moving in southern IL!


 Not squat moving in east central Il either! Even sat the edge or switchgrass field for pheasant opener and saw nothing!


----------



## vabownut

I'm in sitting one of my favorite rut stands . Its where a swamp a 8 yr old 850 acre cutover and a oak all converge let's see if we catch any trollers today.


----------



## Tim/OH

In the stand right now.....I have a big 10 with 12-15" browtines tending a doe about 60yds away in some thicket.....been going on for over an hour.


He's a giant.....only if she would venture towards my stand and bring him along.

I thinks she bedded in there.


Tim


----------



## MRW

Test


----------



## MRW

There we go...


----------



## King

Didn't see a deer last night until after dark. Saw 2 does and a basket rack 6 point this morning. Back in stand again at a new part of the property I never hunted before. My buddies family was up this past weekend where I normally archery hunt. They walked to woods everyday and it seems to have moved the big ones out. There's been a really high and wide 8 point out in the field I'm hunting along spotted 2 of the last 3 nights. Hoping he shows himself. Also, at first light this morning while in stand, my buddy and I were hunting about 100 apart. A dark colored truck was driving on the dirt road that goes through our property. Stops beside one of our cabins and takes 2 shots from a small caliber rifle at what we're guessing were deer in one of our fields. They took off after that. Can't stand poachers! I'll post a picture of my new stand location shortly. Good luck to everyone going out!


----------



## King

Just had a shooter at 90 yards. Didn't respond to the can or grunts. Hopefully he will work his was over. Appears they are up and moving!


----------



## FireChief41

beautiful day here in ny heading out to the stand now... hopefully gonna get one on the ground tonight


----------



## pTac

Day 40 of the '10 Indiana archery season and I'm on stand again trying to fill my Buck tag. Sunny and 72! Gotta love Indiana weather!!!


----------



## et1673

In my stand now bumped a deer on the way in. Maybe some will come back. Good luck all


----------



## nomansland

Saw a doe at 3:15 and a Shooter buck at 30 yards and couldn't get a shot off to many limbs in the way. So far so good I guess! Good luck everyone


----------



## hunter0717

Kinda warm here this afternoon but it seems to be cooling off pretty fast.
View to the SE








To the NW


----------



## pTac

I had a STUD of a 9 pointer come in chasing a doe at 3:20 PM. He messed around for about 15 minutes in the woods shown in the attached photo. Only got to within 50 yards, which is within my range, but I couldn't do anything to get him to step out into a shooting lane. He disappeared, and then at about 5:25 PM, 3 does busted out of the woods into the field to my east with him in hot pursuit. He wouldn't leave them for anything and never got closer then 125 yards. I feel like I wanna cry, he was a STUD!


----------



## MRW

You should have jumped on him!


mn5503 said:


> He walked directly under my stand


----------



## pbuck

I'm in but this ENE wind is KILLIN me!! In a marginal spot but it may work. Turkeys are gobblin and yelping and the view of the Ohio River valley shrowded in fog is cool but I hope this wind doesn't screw me.


----------



## CootShooter

I'm in a queer spot as well... On some public land at the corner of an intersection with a stop sign that is WAY busier than I could've imagined. I'm jumping ship here in about 10 minutes.


----------



## pbuck

So far so good. Doe & fawn came in 20yds. In front of me & directly downwind but I'm high enough on the upper side of the hill & have a good enough breeze to keep my scent going over them. Hope he doesn't come up the draw in front of me or I'm toast.


----------



## pbuck

CootShooter said:


> I'm in a queer spot as well... On some public land at the corner of an intersection with a stop sign that is WAY busier than I could've imagined. I'm jumping ship here in about 10 minutes.


Damn road hunter! :smile:


----------



## tazman7

I'm in. Got out here around 930. Never tried an afternoon sit. Looks like I should have dressed a little warmer...


----------



## cam1986

*Question, hopefully someone can answer*

i have logged almost 30 hours since monday and saw a 9 (monday) that i couldn't get a shot on and a 6 this morning, but not 1 doe. Is it possible the big ones are bedded down with the does (all day), and leave them for a while? or do they run everywhere trying to get it? It doesn't seem like they are running wild yet, but i guess something is going on if they are moving in weather that would be considered warm for this time of the year.(65 degrees)
Goodluck


----------



## 1ryanman

Im in tree this morning with my new 2011 Hoyt ALphaelite, what a nice morning i just wished i seen more deer


----------



## MRW

Mid 40's this afternoon in SE Mass. Waiting for the wind to settle. Ahhhh, busted bya lil spike while texting... anyway, we've had too much for a week now, this should be a good evening.


----------



## bowhnter83

Finally a dry day in se mass. Hopefully I see some action.


----------



## bowhnter83




----------



## Amurray

In the stand. Got in late had to put the kids on the bus! Busted a few out on my way in, but i think i will still see deer!! It is a beautiful morning in SE Indiana!


----------



## tazman7

Haven't seen a thing yet. Been skunked the last three times out. Things were on fire last week too.....


----------



## mn5503

Haven't seen a deer yet today, another all day sit for me. Never seen the woods so calm. I've been on stand since before light. I'm sure I could hear a chickadee fart at a hundred yards right now. 

I guess it's the calm before the storm. Another winter storm watch through Sunday. Up to 10" of snow possible, calling for winds kickin around 40mph again too. Gunna put a hurting on the weekend rifle crowds plans. Guessing there will be some time spent in the shack for the better part of the weekend for them. 

Figured today would be a super day, 30 degrees this morning, low 40's for a high today. 

It's not over yet, it was kind of like this last Sunday when I saw that shooter buck at 14:00. 

I'm here til dark, good luck everyone!


----------



## mn5503

MRW said:


> You should have jumped on him!


lol, thought about that but 24' is quite the jump!

I've had quite a few deer make this move. I've often wondered if you could killone with a rock. From this height with a big enough rock and good aim, it would work.


----------



## mn5503

Might be a good time for some rattling....


----------



## Deadeye_Hoyt

Its way too hot here today, 74 degrees right now. Haven't seen any deer yet, but I have a perfect wind for hunting this stand and my hops are still high.


----------



## swampdonkey84

Im in. I hear you on the too warm part. 78 here. Im at fort campbell this weekend. They say the chase is on.


----------



## DeadInside25

In Kentucky for the weekend, gun season opened this morning. Hunting with a bow, very windy this am.


----------



## BigPaGuy

Hunting a new spot for the first time in 14 years. My father's wife decided that now that he is gone her liability insurance doesn't cover bowhunters...

Hunting a big flat surrounded by deep draws..I heard some chasing on the hillside behind me last evening when hanging the set I'm in now. Here is a view to the east....


----------



## DeadInside25

Nothing yet


----------



## gsxrdan75

Game time in MD. Counting the one seen on the way in, I've seen 4 bucks and jut had an 8 run a Doe by me. Love is in the air!


----------



## gsxrdan75

Ended up seeing 5 bucks this am, took lunch and back in and have already seen a buck and three does.


----------



## MRW

Got out this morning in SE Mass, temp was 36° at 5:00, made it into mid 60's by lunch. Light winds with a little north to them. A lot more movement before light. This is pretty high pressured public land so I think they're going nocturnal. Last weeks very active scrape & rub line has been abanndoned and there is a new one deep in the swamp.


----------



## gsxrdan75

Think I may be sick. Just shot a 6 in the hind end and watched it hobble off with a tracer nock blinking. Why did I take the shot?


----------



## DeadInside25

Last morning of my ky hunt,38 and calm. Shot a Doe last night when the rain stopped.


----------



## rdj-pencilart

Wether we like it or not, we all have (or are going to make) made bad shots. We do it for many reasons. Just calm yourself and hopefully you'll find it
ps.. many might not admit it... but it DOES happen to us all... even if it only happens one time in your hole life.


----------



## DeadInside25




----------



## mn5503

Can't even see down some of my 30 yard shooting lanes. 

Just had a chickadee land on my head, isn't that good luck?


----------



## mn5503

Nothing moving by me, going to pack up and still hunt my way back.


----------



## mn5503

After I eat my Snickers bar....


----------



## pbuck

Just let this 9pt. Walk right under me. Just not quite what I'm looking for. 

Nice pics Steve, we're getting liquid precip.


----------



## CootShooter

mn5503 said:


> Can't even see down some of my 30 yard shooting lanes.
> 
> Just had a chickadee land on my head, isn't that good luck?


These are my favorite days to be out in the wilderness. I think you have to be either from WI or MN to truly love this type of hunting, though.


----------



## tazman7

CootShooter said:


> I think you have to be either from WI or MN to truly love this type of hunting, though.



Nope! Northern Illinois too.. (at least for me)


----------



## gsxrdan75

Surprisingly fond real good arterial blood for about 400 yds. Maybe 8 real big areas were he stood for a while. However, he tried to climb a hill with my TR Blast, tracer nock and Rage 2-blade in his hind quarter and couldn't. He fell and blood went bye bye. I had to leave to drive back to Bragg but POps is going to go back out tomorrow morning.


----------



## tazman7

Well I'm headed out for a true scent experiment. I forgot my hunting stuff in my garage after grilling last night and now I smell like steak horribly. Hope the deer find it appetizing. Might be the new trend of hunting. Steak smelled camo


----------



## pbuck

I'm in same stand as yesterday where I let the 9pt walk. Very foggy just had a decent 8pt. Under me. He's really spooky cause of the fog.


----------



## pbuck

*fog sucks!*


----------



## tom.336

The rain does too lol. I ain't seen nothin


----------



## tazman7

Thus was the fifth time in a row not seeing a deer. Looking at the trail cam pics it appears they went nocturnal. Not one picture in daylight and 24 at night


----------



## mn5503

Looks a lot different here this morning than it did last summer. Some fresh tracks, trailcams show movement a couple hours before light. I should have been hunting this two weeks ago.


----------



## FireChief41

looks like im done archery hunting for the year, rifle season starts here saturday and looks like its gonna be a busy week. good luck to everyone still out there


----------



## JMOOOZ

FireChief41 said:


> looks like im done archery hunting for the year, rifle season starts here saturday and looks like its gonna be a busy week. good luck to everyone still out there


Same here... CT shotgun starts tomorrow as well. Weather looks wet but who cares!!!!!! Got a gun in my hand.... Good luck Chief.


----------



## mn5503

Very few tracks left in the snow since Friday at my avatar buck's home. Sometimes ya just have to admit it isn't working and change the plan. All day sit today isn't happening here. Going to gut it out til about 11:00 and then find the main trails being used on my property closer to home and hang a fresh stand. Then probably hunt my buddies place that I haven't set foot on in two weeks. Could be a refuge from the rifle hunters. I'll hunt my fresh stand tomorrow. There should be tracks all over this place. No wolf tracks either so I don't think that's the problem. There are houses within a mile that I suspect have began feeding deer for the winter already. This will surely pull them out of the woods and they won't bed far from the feeders. 

With well over a hundred hours on stands in this area so far this year I've seen one shooter buck and only a handful of smaller bucks. I could be seeing 10-20 deer a day at other spots. Don't get hung up on particular bucks, thought I learned my lesson many times over by now but I haven't. 

Keep moving and go where the deer are, don't hang in the same old method hoping it will happen. 

This spot gets four more hours today then it's time to get serious about finding the active areas.

I've killed a lot of bucks over the years all within 200 yards of this spot but I don't think that's happening this year. 

Change can be good!


----------



## tazman7

I went out earlier after I got off of work and sat from 8:15-11:00 and had a spike buck three yards from me, and that was it. First deer in six times out now.

Good thing was I talked to the neighbors wife and not only was she SMOKING hot and looked like Shania Twain, she said that I should ask the neighbor on the other side of her to hunt his land and he would probably let us. Which would be very cool because he has a lot of land and always has deer roaming around by his house.


----------



## DeadInside25

I'm in for the am. 42 and light wind.


----------



## scottk517

Letss see if I can see some deer today


----------



## ecmarc2

Good luck to all who are in the woods this morning. Pick the smallest target. I hope to be home at 1230 today and be in the stand around 1231. May not be possible but I think u get the point. Good luck


----------



## tazman7

Been sitting in my gun stand all day and haven't seen anything brown except one squirrel. This rut is on fire!!! I knew I should have rapid fired in early season like usual.


----------



## MRW

About 50° here in SE Mass in the woods behind my house. Two does, no doe tags. Beautiful afternoon.


----------



## daver9

last day for bow before the whole state of Wisconsin turns orange tomorrow. nothing doing yet


----------



## tazman7

Sat for 9.5 hours today and didn't see one thing. Talk about a long day. Didn't hear one gun shot or anything
I'm starting to think this "rut" stuff is a myth in my neck of the woods. Unless the deer just dont believe in it...


----------



## daltongang

tazman7 said:


> Well I'm headed out for a true scent experiment. I forgot my hunting stuff in my garage after grilling last night and now I smell like steak horribly. Hope the deer find it appetizing. Might be the new trend of hunting. Steak smelled camo


 How did this work out for you? I might need to grill my camo.


----------



## JOBurnside

im in my stand and i havent seen a thing


----------



## Amurray

In the stand had a deer before shooting lights. Really hoping to get a doe today, really want to try out the knife i got for Christmas!! Yes way early but hopefully very useful.


----------



## rlsmith14

I'm in a ground blind with my wife. It's her first time ever hunting. She has a buck and a doe tag so hopefully she will fill one. Nice day in Cinci just wish it was a little colder.


----------



## DeadInside25

In the stand, 51 foggy and no action to report.


----------



## DeadInside25

Rabbit ran by then out came 3 Bob cats, Moma and 2 kittens. No deer yet!


----------



## mn5503

About 45 minutes after I made post #1147 this 10 pointer comes along. Go figure...lol

Good luck out there. I'm going to be back out this week after this latest snow storm blows through. 

Keep after them! It can happen when you least expect it.


----------



## tazman7

Nice deer Steve! I went out this morning and was excited to see the eight pointer that i have been after standing at 150 yards. So he made it through orange army weekend. Going to try to get out again this week to get him. I forgot my watch and phone so I thought it was later than it was and left the stand at 8:45 ,_


----------



## mn5503

I couldn't take it. I'm back out. Still hunting the edge of last years selective cut. Haven't set foot in here in two years. Fresh tracks in the fresh snow and they've been hammering the young growth for buds. I'm on some tracks now.


----------



## mn5503

It's awesome in here....


----------



## mn5503

Found a pretty good active trail. These tracks had to be made in the last 24 hours.


----------



## mn5503

Yup, it's active. Just walked up on a doe and two fawns when I was posting the pics. They're gonzo now! lol


----------



## MOHALucan

Well, im in the stand for my first sit of the year. College sucks when the rut is on, lol. Wish me luck. Its cool, overcast, and breezy here


----------



## DeadInside25

Back at it for the pm, 65 and sweating.


----------



## Dillzer

Just smoked a doe...goin sit until dark and see if any bucks cruise in.


----------



## Deadeye_Hoyt

These deer can kiss my big fat arse.


----------



## mn5503

Deadeye_Hoyt said:


> These deer can kiss my big fat arse.


lol!!!

Tough day?


----------



## Deadeye_Hoyt

I didn't even see a chipmunk out there today. Usually these drury, dumpy kind of days will get the animals moving.


----------



## mn5503

Deadeye_Hoyt said:


> I didn't even see a chipmunk out there today. Usually these drury, dumpy kind of days will get the animals moving.


I agree, the same kind of weather USUALLY keeps things moving all day up here...


----------



## MOHALucan

Sit #2 for me. Same spot I was last night. Saw a lot of little bucks last night, and one nice one, but didn't come close enough. Spooked some does coming in this afternoon, so hopefully That doesn't mess me up too bad


----------



## ecmarc2

Got out here around 1000 and have seen 3 deer. Wind is a little heavy and I just saw a truck come and drop a hunter off on the property. He/she definitely isn't supposed to be here


----------



## mn5503

My new 2010 late season doe spot and 2011 monster buck spot. Just got up, needs a little trimming and it will be awesome. 

Had to take the snowmobile in towing a sled with all my gear to get set up.

There's a spring fed creek that's not frozen over yet. Tracks everywhere, I'm assuming they're watering here.


----------



## RT1

mn5503 said:


> My new 2010 late season doe spot and 2011 monster buck spot. Just got up, needs a little trimming and it will be awesome.
> 
> Had to take the snowmobile in towing a sled with all my gear to get set up.
> 
> There's a spring fed creek that's not frozen over yet. Tracks everywhere, I'm assuming they're watering here.



Ugh, you guys have snow on Minn.....& Brett Favre......lol

we have no snow on the ground, but it's fricking cold here is southwest michigan (kalamazoo)
Deer haven't moved much at all for the last two days....Blustery and Cold!!!
Sat. & Sun look like killer days to be out...


----------



## gtsum2

not much happening here in central VA...gun season been in for a week now, but cooler weather is coming in..


----------



## swampdonkey84

Im headed in for an all day sit. Wish me luck. The rut is supposedly kickin in down here so we will see. Good luck to everyone this mornin. Be careful and have fun.


----------



## swampdonkey84

Duck season opened in tn today and world war 3 has just begun.


----------



## RT1

I wish i was back in Virginia!!!!!!!!!
i miss it.....
WV & VA one of the most, if not, most beautiful states !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but the deer are big in the midwest / michigan


----------



## swampdonkey84

I snapped this cool pic of a fox squirrel through my bino's a few min ago.


----------



## mn5503

Back in the saddle with video rolling again. I've been meaning to put a stand here for years.


----------



## DeadInside25

In for the pm hunt, on the edge of a clear cut and big stand of hardwoods. 52 and calm.


----------



## K9COP

Been in the stand for couple hours and some idiot just started shooting 22 rounds on the property next to me already shot about 100 rounds to late to go anywhere else.


----------



## swampdonkey84

In fir my last mornin hunt before I have to return to work from having neck surgery. Wish me luck. Haven't seen a buck all yrexcept the one on juvenile when I had my cousin. Good luck this mornin and be careful


----------



## mn5503

Back in the stand for a morning shot at the doe video....


----------



## swampdonkey84

Good luck mn5503


----------



## mn5503

Saw a bunny so far.....


----------



## mn5503

Morning hunt was a bust. So I decided it would be a good time to clear some brush with my little folding Gerber saw. Opened up a couple lanes, I was VERY limited before this. Giving "playing the wind" truly some meaning this afternoon. I'm sure I left plenty of scent behind while trimming the lanes, then I went to the gym and worked out, wasn't going to hunt because of the drizzle so I did some shoveling, then it quit drizzling so I grabbed my bow and here I am. I'm sure every deer downwind within a mile can smell me! lol

Giving it a shot anyway. Expecting another round of pretty decent snow in the next 24 hours, figured that was my opportunity to open things up a little. 

I'm situated with a really good cross wind so anything can happen


----------



## mn5503

Freezing rain. Nice


----------



## DeadInside25

In for the am, sitting on a food plot. It's 32 and very calm, finally getting cold here.


----------



## mn5503

Good luck DI25, thought I was the only guy left out there reporting in on the thread! lol...


----------



## DeadInside25

Hard to see, small 4 pt feeding in the plot.


----------



## DeadInside25

Back at you mm5503, I keep up with this thread to see your pics!


----------



## lovetohunt93

DeadInside25 and Mn5503, keep the pictures coming guys. I havent done any posting on this thread but im still here fallowing it.

Good luck to you guys.


----------



## vabownut

I'm still here to . Getting out of truck now . Going down to where a oak flat peters out into a junction where a swamp meets a pine thicket . Seen 12 here last week and whacked a big doe. And passed a decent 8 .


----------



## DeadInside25

Back in the saddle, first time hunting where I climbed this am. Been seeing several does crossing in this patch woods, its 40 and calm here. Going to do my best to let the air out of a Doe!


----------



## vabownut

Had some deer come by just before light and can hear more in swamp . 21 degrees heredead calm


----------



## vabownut

Deer that were in swamp just came through was 2 does . Came by azbout 45 yards


----------



## vabownut

Back up again further down from where I was this morning. Had to climb down around 11 get back up to the truck and there was a decent 8 standing 50 yards from it.


----------



## DeadInside25

Back in the plot, light rain and 42. We have a front moving in from the NW, hope it gets the deer moving!


----------



## DeadInside25

Vabownut, I'll be over by your truck if you need me!


----------



## vabownut

lmao. Had a small 6 and a doe come by at 230 a single doe at 3150 and 5 does att 400. Have more coming out of pines now


----------



## gtsum2

vabownut - where in va are you? I am in chesterfield county....been a weird year here so far...have not seen em moving as much as prior years (abundance of acorns perhaps??) Good luck friend


----------



## vabownut

3 more does. Tol bad everything is 50-60 yards but its all good now I know how their worling these oaks


----------



## vabownut

Hunting in hanover . Yea been kinda odd year ,been killing deer with a couple gooduns thrown in but numbers untill recently have been down. Kicking into late season now so getting easier just find the food


----------



## mn5503

It's blustery!!!!! NW wind howling out of Canada. Keeping this brief. Hands are freezing. Gotta keep my feet planted standing up due to crunchy ice build up. Still trying to video.


----------



## mn5503

Came in a little early. The pics were from my farthest stand out where the least amount of tracks were. More of a scouting run today to find the tracks. Most of them were near my stand with the shortest walk, nice. And the deer have been digging down through the snow to get at the clover and chicory still. Time to set up another video arm tomorrow...


----------



## vabownut

Steve just your pics are making me cold . Carry. A small piece of carpet for your platform help keep it quiet and will stick to the ice to help with slipping


----------



## mn5503

vabownut said:


> Steve just your pics are making me cold . Carry. A small piece of carpet for your platform help keep it quiet and will stick to the ice to help with slipping



That was the thought going through my head when I was standing there. lol, and burrrrrrrrrrrrrr..... I ended up kicking the ice off just before I left... 

That set up is coming down tomorrow anyway and will be going to Iowa with me later this week. It will have a couple days to thaw out in the garage.


----------



## vabownut

Yea my southern blood would have froze up there , and here I am complaining when its 20. Out lol


----------



## MWoody

How can i post live pics from my Droid X?


----------



## vabownut

Download the photobucket app then it pretty simple


----------



## DeadInside25

In for the afternoon hunt on a friends lease in the low country, 46 and windy!


----------



## hoekma

I hunted the Hinckley area over the weekend. Saw a lot of tracks in the snow on a scouting walk, but they seem to be narrowing down to a couple of main areas...definitely less here-and-there traffic, so I think the rut has run its course for the most part. I think by next weekend it will be fully in the winter patterns from bedding area to feeding area. Trail cams did pick up some does moving during the day on the 4th. Unfortunately there are a lot of coyote and even some wolf prints around.

Steve -- you should try out a lone-wolf stand -- they are cast metal and very quiet and don't amplify the Crunchies like the extruded aluminum stands do.


----------



## DeadInside25

Back after these creatures this morning, 30 degrees and still in the low country. Beautiful morning!


----------



## CootShooter

16 degrees and a 12 mph N wind. Wish I would've gotten out here 1/2 hour sooner. 15 minutes left.


----------



## pbuck

Back in the saddle. Haven't been out since the day before Thanksgiving. 34 with S wind about 10mph. Almost anything goes today. Looking for a good buck but won't pass on a doe. First come, first shot. Lots of tracks in the snow on the trails around my stand. Got here a little late but hope they're moving during the warmer part of the day.


----------



## vabownut

Gl pbuck. Only a few of us still reporting .


----------



## pbuck

Yeah been stuck at work a lot since all the guys are off for gun season. It's antlerless only for guns this week but haven't had mine out in years.

Hope the sun pops out a little bit this wind is going to be cold in a while.


----------



## gtsum2

i will be heading out late next week and the rest of the year as I am taking the last 2 weeks off..I got a late start getting back into bowhunting (last time before this year was 8 years ago when I moved). Hopefully I am not too rusty on stand placement, etc?


----------



## pbuck

Just shot a doe. She's down within sight. Gonna go get her. Pics coming


----------



## pbuck

pbuck said:


> Just shot a doe. She's down within sight. Gonna go get her. Pics coming


----------



## vabownut

Good job pbuck ..... time to breath some life back in this thread . Deer here are herding back up . One of my favorite times to hunt.


----------



## vabownut

I'm in ....one of my favorite late season stands killed 5 in dec out of it last year iin 3 sits .though this morning I might as well of had a siren on walking in flushed turkeys 100 yards from stand and jumped huge heard of deer 20 yards out ughhh. 18 degrees dead calm and cloudy.


----------



## DeadInside25

I'm in for the game, watching a food plot. Only food let on the property and it didn't do well. Its 34 and the wind apparently didn't watch the weather channel!!


----------



## ecmarc2

We moved one of our stands yesterday because we needed to. We found the perfect spot and set it all up. We let it sit last night and didn't hunt it. We got all excited this morning as it was going to be our first hunt out of it, and my bro gets there and it is al gone. Everything is gone. Every last step. Man that makes me soooooo mad. Soooo mad. My bro is just ground hunting in that area now. We'll see what happens and I'm in another stand that guy hasn't found yet. Best hunting to all.


----------



## vabownut

Damn that sucks


----------



## Archer 117

Settled in for a hunt before finals next week! Definitely not perfect weather.. 55 degrees, cloudy and windy. Looking over a 2 year old clearcut. Gonna see if i can make something happen down in south Arkansas!


----------



## vabownut

Just h ad 3 does come in at 19 yards .....................only 2 made another 50  pics after I climb down


----------



## DeadInside25

Congrats! At least someone is seeing deer.


----------



## vabownut

If y'all had acorns like us this year get away from the plots


----------



## ecmarc2

Congrats va. I'm sitting on acorns now. Haven't seen a deer all morning


----------



## vabownut

I'm not sitting on them ....catching them soming from them.ill be in them this evening though


----------



## mn5503

Pouring rain here in SE Iowa. Umbrella is keeping me dry, so far. Haven't seen a single deer this morning. Not sure that's ever happened to me here.....


----------



## lovetohunt93

Steve that looks like a great spot. Im liking your veiw. 

Good luck everybody.


----------



## mn5503

lovetohunt93 said:


> Steve that looks like a great spot. Im liking your veiw.
> 
> Good luck everybody.



Normally there's quite a bit of traffic through here. Really thick stuff through this whole draw and a big stand of thick cedars bordering it. I'm guessing when the downpour changes over to snow and the winds pick up to 60mph I might see some deer cruise through on their way to the cedars, lol!!!!!

It's crazy out here but I'm warm and dry. This weather should get them out of the 7' CRP and moving into the timber, at least I was hoping for that. We'll see, I'm here all day, no way I'm leaving the safety of my $20 umbrella. Well at least not until those winds pick up and rip it off my tree!!!!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## mn5503




----------



## vabownut

Was wondering where you were steve .....




















Old girl 6.5 yrs old 83lbs dressed


----------



## mn5503

Rain mixing with snow now and the winds have arrived!

Sounded like a couple 747's coming over at about 200'

Wow...


----------



## mn5503

Nice va! Now that's what I call a blood trail!!!!!!


----------



## vabownut

It was like that the whole 60 yards little 100 grn 1" cut muzzy 4 blade


----------



## mn5503

Visibility is getting limited, snow is coming in straight in my face and piling up on my HBS. Just about whiteout conditions now. 

A classic start to a nice little blizzard 

The umbrella is no longer of any value at this stage of the game.


----------



## APAsuphan

Haha keep battling it out steve its going to be a rough day here in Iowa lol


----------



## mn5503

Just had two nice bucks come through. TOUGH call but I let em both walk...


----------



## mn5503

You couldn't hear one if it was climbing your tree but the snow sure makes picking them out much easier.


----------



## mn5503

Text from my buddy on the north end. Lmao.....


"Made a make shift handwarmer out of a face mask Thingy. Mine was soaked but now frozen we can use it as a cutting board tonight"


----------



## mn5503

Hahaha!!!! Got a couple more. He's having a heck ofa time over there. He didn't have an umbrella so he got rained on for 4 hours before the temps dropped off. Tough dude. 

"Yikes big tree just fell"

"Another tree just fell"


----------



## lovetohunt93

Steve, its sounds like you and your buddy are having a great time!

Good thing your seeing deer.

Good luck guys.


----------



## vabownut

Cloudy dead calm and 40 here you yankees are nuts lmao. I'm back on the oak flat by the swamp where I was last week . Had 8 bucks an 11 does come by while I was walking in not sure what that was about. Couple bucks were very nice .


----------



## pbuck

vabownut said:


> Cloudy dead calm and 40 here you yankees are nuts lmao. I'm back on the oak flat by the swamp where I was last week . Had 8 bucks an 11 does come by while I was walking in not sure what that was about. Couple bucks were very nice .


Good job on the herd reduction, Va.bow

Hang in there Steve!!!! 

NOT live from the stand but.....I killed another one today with the smoke pole. My two friends and I went 3 for 3 on small, one man drives.


----------



## MOHALucan

Finally back in the stand tonight. I hung a new stand yesterday and am trying it out tonight. Hopefully something will walk by. Its about 40 degrees with a slight wind out of the southeast. I can't get enough signal to get a picture to upload.


----------



## vabownut

Scenery sure is differant haven't been here since 1st of nov . In stand where I killed tall 8 back in oct. Passed a spike an 3 does about 40 minutes ago and can see more on next ridge .


----------



## vabownut

Back in again edge of a swamp usually a good rut stand never hunted it in late season . Place has ton of tracks since yesterdays snow so well See. 26 degrees light nw breeze 3-4" fresh snow


----------



## vabownut

And just had a jogger come by about 80 yards out..............who jogs when its 20 degrees and snow everywhere .


----------



## vabownut

Just had 4 does come by at 30 yards but stayed in holleys no shot


----------



## deerhunter101

In a little late but I canT control school... o well


----------



## vabownut

4 more joined the party ......feel like I'm in a deer sorority house as of late


----------



## mn5503

Good Luck out there va, I think I'm hanging it up for the season.


----------



## vabownut

Way my feet feal at moment can't say I blame ya .....looking liike I may not get my hattrick on bigguns this year.


----------



## spcfoor

Ill be posting here tomorrow


----------



## vabownut

Well maybe deadinside will be on tomorrow as well . Getting lonely in here now lmao


----------



## swampdonkey84

Vabownut ill be chimin in in the morning good luck tomorrow


----------



## gtsum2

I will be in the stand before first light tomorrow morning as well here in Central VA


----------



## gtsum2

test


----------



## gtsum2

how are you all posting image url links here with an Android phone? I tried copying the image URL from my Picassaweb photo and it appeared to work, but then nothing shows up (the one above was posted from my computer)


----------



## swampdonkey84

Use the photobucket app and use the img links from there.


----------



## gtsum2

test


----------



## HNTRDAVE

From this afternoon in Delaware.


----------



## vabownut

what county you hunting gtsum?


----------



## gtsum2

Vabow - I am in western chesterfield county...heading out here in a bit...good luck today!


----------



## vabownut

You to man ..........hunting in northern hanover


----------



## gtsum2

About shooting time I think...nothing moving yet...


----------



## gtsum2

Woods starting to wake up...30 degrees out zero wind.had one skirt around me in some thick pines a first light


----------



## swampdonkey84

Im in the middle of a thicket hopin to catch one crusin by. Good luck vs and gtsum


----------



## vabownut

Sitting same spot I shot doe last week nothing but turkeys yet


----------



## gtsum2

swampdonkey - thanks for the tech tip! 

Scouted a new place after this morning - found the bedding areas all the way on the other side of the property...very thick new growth pines - looked like runways in and out of there with the fresh snow...they butt right up to an old growth oak grove stand - found areas where they are digging through the snow to get to the acorns, so I set up a ground blind and am going to head out there this afternoon


----------



## vabownut

Back in the place my buddy has started calling the sanctuary let's see how man come out here tonight


----------



## gtsum2

New ground spot


----------



## gtsum2

Went back to the same ground spot as above, but this time relocated a ladder stand on Sunday and went to the stand today about 3pm. At 5pm deer started coming out of the pines..no shot on the first one, but the second one walked broadside at about 18 yards. Success!


----------



## vabownut

Good job gtsome .........................may want to ummmm be carefull with the paraphanalia (sp) in the truck there hahahahahahaha


----------



## gtsum2

vabownut said:


> Good job gtsome .........................may want to ummmm be carefull with the paraphanalia (sp) in the truck there hahahahahahaha



Thanks! LOL...I hear ya:zip:. That was my buddy's truck who seems to have all sorts of things in the bed of it at times...I know the bag was full, so he has not put it out anywhere around here at least:wink:


----------



## huntconnection

*online/smart phone management tool*

this is a cool site, using web or smart phones to sign in and out of a hunt load up pic using actual weather , put in your on land or club,stand and it keep up with it all, great management tool www.thehuntconnection.com


----------



## CootShooter

Found a new late season spot...


----------



## Doubledroptine4

welcome to the dark side coot I see that you turned from ducks to bucks hows that z7 treating you


----------



## CootShooter

Doubledroptine4 said:


> hows that z7 treating you


Friggin' awesome! How you like your Extreme's? That loss of 2" ata seems like it may decrease accuracy just a tad, no?


----------



## shaffer88

cwhite620 said:


> This made me laugh a little. Anyone else think it's funny?


 teachinf fawn how to jump string


----------



## vabownut

Back in. Trying a new spot ,had what appeared to be a rather nice buck come by at first light ,no shot. 28 and 15-25mph winds . On a oak bench between thick pine and a swamp


----------



## gtsum2

Out again as well. Slight wind here but supposed to be pretty gusty this afternoon


----------



## vabownut

Had a buck walk under me little while ago that had dropped his antlers


----------



## CootShooter

Up in a stand near a client.


----------



## gtsum2

nothing this morning or this afternoon for me..wind was gusting to about 25 here in va (which is quite a bit for around here). Storm coming in Saturday night...I dont think the fam will like it if I am in the woods on Christmas though!


----------



## vabownut

I only saw 1 little doe this evening and she was in a hurry . 34 degrees with steady 15-20mph steady winds with 35mph+ gusts. Made for interesting ride in tree. Lmao


----------



## CootShooter

Back for more...


----------



## vabownut

Gl coot hanging with family oday. But wife just came in house with half a 8pnt rack that was laying beside the driveway


----------



## JimHendrix

Sitting in my favorite stand right now. 40 degrees and clear. No luck last night. I brought my girlfriend along for luck. I always at. Least see something when she is here.


----------



## Doubledroptine4

*Cristmass night*

was out today 19 deg 35 turkeys and 4 does


----------



## Doubledroptine4

*out again 2 nite*

was out again 2 nite and this is what i saw


----------



## VA. Bowbender

No deer seen today


----------



## gtsum2

deer here seem to have went nocturnal....4 inches of fresh powder sat and sunday night and went out monday morning and afternoon and saw nothing...but I did get bombarded with gun hunters doing a drive right at me...not happy at all - especially since they started in on me about not being allowed to hunt there as they thought I was on their land...I calmly pointed to the property line (which was clearly marked with about 10 signs) 40 yards in front of me....and when I asked them why they were over here on THIS property, they decided to leave...going to hit it hard on the same property (other side of it) where we found some fresh tracks and some areas where they had dug out the snow to get to the acorns wed night, thur, fri and sat and hopefully end the year with some more meat for the freezer!


----------



## Archer 117

In the stand. Overcast and a balmy 53 degrees. Has been cold and raining the last two days. Lol today is already feeling like a waste of sleep and it's not even daylight yet.


----------



## CootShooter

Doubledroptine4 said:


> was out again 2 nite and this is what i saw


 Where were you hunting at? Near your shop or up where you shoot all your bucks?


----------



## Martin_Cheetah

I was going to post a live from stand post on monday morning but if I would have stopped bear hugging my tree i would have fallen out...windy and cold. No deer. Tomorrow is another day!


----------



## gtsum2

2 more days in the season here..nothing has been moving in the early am, so I am heading out mid morning to see if that helps any...sat night will be the last hunt of the year


----------



## vabownut

In again 2 more days and its over for us . Down where 4 creek bottoms all converge . Have fingers of aoks all coming down to me with thick pines on the ridges. Found this spot last week and seen a few deer in 40 mph winds , let's see what happens when I'm not hugging my tree for dear life.33degrees


----------



## vabownut

Just had 3 bucks come by at 100 yards , 2 small ones 1 pretty nice one


----------



## gtsum2

I am in as well...on ridge overlooking two creek bottoms and have active oaks nearby...have not seen a deer in awhile...maybe this NW location will produce


----------



## vabownut

Back in . Moved about 50 yards up bottom towards where bucks went in pines this morning.also switched weapons  brought out the slug gun ,still have to knock the cherry off this thing


----------



## DeadInside25

Good luck vabownut ! been keeping up with the few of you still posting. Been duck hunting mostly, going to try one more time in the tree tomorrow, season closes then.


----------



## gtsum2

Back in as well...hunt club to the south is running dogs...I have been visited by 2 of them so far


----------



## vabownut

rather uneventfull afternoon no deer till i climbed down then they came out in droves ..........oh well one more shot tomorrow


----------



## gtsum2

this is the first time I have hunted late season archery deer in VA....I have never hunted deer with dogs (illegal in the midwest which is where I am from) - it appears to me that because of the pressure from the dogs running them on surrounding property, that it is basically gonna be a crap shoot as to if they push some in front of me?? I will be setting up in a draw with a creek bottom with oaks lining it..tracks are everywhere on both sides of creek...thick pines behind me where they bed...seems like a good place, but as many shots as I heard on the surrounding properties (maybe 30 shots today???) I imagine I will need a stroke of good fortune....who knows...maybe the deer know there are not supposed to be dogs on the property and will mosey on by...of course the 3 dogs that came over to visit me today apparently don't adhere to property lines!


----------



## vabownut

lmao welcome to va ! thats why i stay away from hunt clubs . my uncle had deer around him from 1pm till dark and missed a doe .


----------



## Martin_Cheetah

Tomorrow is going to be rough...gotta be up in 4 and a half hours. HAPPY NEW YEARS!


----------



## vabownut

In for last morning hunt of season. Let's see how 2011 starts out . On a small finger the cuts through middle of marsh . Looking at 5 widgeon ,one of the drakes better not come to close  43 degrees supposed to be upper 50s .crazy sitting here warm and ground still half covered in snow.


----------



## vabownut

Spike and a 4pnt crossed middle of marsh about 70 yards out ........don't these deer know they are supposed to cross this finger jeeesshhhh


----------



## vabownut

Back in for one more time . I hate the last afternoon always kind of depressing.


----------



## gtsum2

Right there with ya vabow...I had one sneak around me this morning in the dark but was about it. I figure a few more hours and the season is over.
.just as well see what happens


----------



## vabownut

Man the guns are blazing ,boys must be shooting at every deer they see in range or not. Bet I've heard 100 shots in the distance


----------



## gtsum2

That sounds like me yesterday. I had three big toms come through the woods about 50 yards out but that is it...I don't think they r gonna move until night with all the pressure on them but I guess I have another hour to see


----------



## vabownut

Chilin hahaahaha I see a tree rat that may be a candidate for a gravy bath.


----------



## vabownut

Well that's that's all folks .............all in all not a bad year ,9 deer down 2 for the taxidermist .now to readjust to home life lmao


----------



## nitroteam

Well its the last morning in Indiana its 18 degrees no wind and frosty I hope to make one More kill for the feezer this morning.


----------



## White Wizzard

*Just a few from this evening....*

Can't wait till next season!!!


----------



## ETHIKILL

Test from yesterday[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Deerhunter 28

Testing with blackberry storm


----------



## Archer 117

Headed out for another go  :shade:


----------



## CootShooter

Only two more days left. 

Colder than a witch's tit out here this morn! Saw 9 just before close yesterday.


----------



## tgloyd

I'm new to AT and to using a bow, but after looking at this thread all I can say is, man you guys are lucky to have trees like the ones in all of those pictures. I'm going to be sitting in a tripod and hope that I can find an old saltwater cedar tall enough to give me a back drop. We still have about a week of doe and spike season left down here. So, maybe I can get a picture or two of my own up here.


----------



## 3994555

Well last day in Missouri, 42 degrees very light wind from the north northwest. Snow all but gone. sitting on stand about 80 yards in from a field w/ some winter wheat down but it hasn't came up all that well. Kinda going blind, haven't had time to get out much since about early December, only thing I know is my dad telling me they've been feeding in the wheat and seen some hair on the fence. Jumped 4 does up on a ridge that I knew would be there. But couldn't get in on them cause of the wind. I'm already happy seeing them and sitting here. If I don't post a kill pic later, had fun w/ this thread. WE should do it again next year.


----------



## uryc

WOW, THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR A GREAT THREAD THIS YEAR. I kinda stopped checking in since my stand became a duck blind. We had an awesome duck season and I got way to engrossed in it all and totally forgot about deer hunting. Anyway I just checked in today for the first time in over a month. I started this thread last year but over a month into the season and it was awesome so I thought we would try it again. Looking today we have over 1300 posts and almost 55,000 views. WOW that is unreal for less than 5 months on the board. 

Question is should I try to get them to leave this one up until fall deer season or post a sticky with a new one say starting in March to capture spring bear and turkey and run it all year long. I would rather keep it with the seasons for that year (so actually like 2010/2011 season etc) as opposed to running it from January 1st to December 31st.

What do you guys think?


----------



## srkundell

*test*

Just got my droid yesterday so this is first hunt with it. In my ground blind in a cutover. Sofar only seen doves and some other birds but it is still early. Season ends at the end of the month so hopefully I can get one more.


----------



## Doubledroptine4

*My season is over*

Will to night was my last hunt for the season. Here are a few pics from my last few sits.
Had a great season with the Z7. I am now all ready working on next season starts on April 20th spring turkey looking forward to a few kills with the new z7 extreme


----------



## uryc

OK everyone "Live from the stand" is now a rolling thread that we can post to all year long no matter what season it may be. Let's keep it going.


----------



## Doubledroptine4

That sounds great spring turkey cant get here sood enough


----------



## Mathias

This guy kept me entertained on one of my last sits.
View attachment 999881


----------



## uryc

That is awesome


----------



## gtsum2

Its getting close! Sept 3rd is almost here!


----------



## DeadInside25

Sept 15th here, can't wait ! Really enjoyed this thread last year!


----------



## Sky soldier

Im down with this im always postig pics to wife through phone and alot of time hunt all day..good way to pass some time talking with other hunters


----------



## elkmtngear

Bucks went nocturnal on us this weekend, but I got a doe and a bear on video. Also, my daughter got her first shots, and experienced *buck fever*


Best of luck
Jeff


----------



## Key West Rob

<a href="http://s1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb401/keywestrob/?action=view&current=85aa6c48.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb401/keywestrob/85aa6c48.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>
Test test


----------



## Key West Rob

http://s1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb401/keywestrob/?action=view&current=85aa6c48.jpg


----------



## Key West Rob

I think I got it.


----------



## Key West Rob

Montana


----------



## daltongang

Okay, I have to wait till October 1st.:thumbs_do That can't get here soon enough!:thumbs_up


----------



## uryc

Got a new droid this year so I should be posting a bunch of new pictures when we get started.


----------



## nocknslay

I'm in! Nocknslay


----------



## brl

From the bear stand Monday evening! Nothing yet.


----------



## golfinghunter

I just spent 30 min trying to get the app loaded on my 3 year old blackberry. When I fire this up in the woods, I may not be able to see the deer through the smoke. Might be time for a new phone!


----------



## Landscaping

*Southern Ontario Bear Stand*

Hey, been baiting since june. With over 3000 bear photos and several over 300lbs. I'm hoping this labor day weekend is my time. I just got set up and seated and a sow came in. Phone was burried. Stay tuned. Ill post a link to my youtube video of this hunt. Wooooo.


----------



## Christopher67

*Nice!* :thumbs_up


----------



## gtsum2

Opening day of urban archery here...been on stand for about an hour


----------



## KYBowtechMan

Opening day in KY. Ran a bunch of deer out of the field walking in Daylight is here let's see what happens!


----------



## woodyw333

In KY aint seen a thing but tree rats...


----------



## axeforce6

Seen a few does this mornin. No shots. Had to leave early. Still beats laying in the bed!


----------



## gtsum2

nada for me either...in fact, my trail cams are showing very little since Irene blew through here...not good


----------



## Landscaping

*baits hit hard*

3rd day in ontario hunting black bear. A large one came in at dark last night. And 56 photos were taken since 830pm yesterday. Fingers crossed. 2 nights left.


----------



## KYBowtechMan

Back out in KY this afternoon. I must be crazy it's 100 degrees!


----------



## gtsum2

I was gonna go back out, but beverages and Husker football stopped me


----------



## woodyw333

Got skunked yesterday, day 2 different farm hopefully it goes better today... We shall see!!


----------



## KYBowtechMan

Day two in KY.and it isnt any cooler. No deer yesterday. Maybe the rain and the front coming today will get them moving.


----------



## NCBowhunter84

I envy you guys who are in the stand right now. Our season opens next Saturday and it's killing me having to wait.


----------



## woodyw333

KYBowtechMan said:


> Day two in KY.and it isnt any cooler. No deer yesterday. Maybe the rain and the front coming today will get them moving.


I sure hope so!!


----------



## woodyw333

Well I just saw the biggest yote I have ever seen!!! He was over 100 yds out so i tried callin him. He juslt looked and kept on crusin to where ever he was going...


----------



## gtsum2

Day two in va...different spot this morning...hopefully the rain coming later today will.get them.moving


----------



## gtsum2

Anyone else having issues with the site jumping.to.mobile format and not allowing attaching a pic?


----------



## axeforce6

Setting the blind with one of my good friends. It's really nice this mornin with this 65 degree weather. Come on deer!


----------



## gtsum2

Anyone else having issues with the site jumping.to.mobile format and not allowing attaching a pic?










Got it


----------



## deers08

gtsum2 said:


> Anyone else having issues with the site jumping.to.mobile format and not allowing attaching a pic?


How did u do it?? Same problem


----------



## gtsum2

I uploaded pic to my Photobucket and the copied the url link and Tue pasted it here on the message and it worked


----------



## jerrod

Opening day of urban hunt here in AR 3 deer at 20 right at sunrise but to dark for a good shot Noe there's about 20 tree rats getting on my nerves it's 59 deg with a high of 74


----------



## brandent1

I'm in zone 1 AR, what is this urban hunt you speak of?


----------



## EGlock86

<a href=http://s1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff382/Eglock86/?action=view&current=2011-09-02_17-46-24_124.jpg target=_blank><img src=http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff382/Eglock86/2011-09-02_17-46-24_124.jpg border=0 alt=my pictures></a>

Testing


----------



## EGlock86

How are you guys doing this?? I just tried the the photo bucket thing...as you can all see it didn't work


----------



## EGlock86

Testing


----------



## EGlock86

Ha how bout that .....im ready


----------



## Shaun12

Already back in the stand. No movement yet and not quite sure how this wind will make them act. Hoping.


----------



## Shaun12

*great day*

Just let a five, six and seven point walk. Deer are moving


----------



## gtsum2

Sitting on edge of field hoping they get to.moving before the rain comes....it is entirely too hot and humid out here


----------



## deers08

http://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k561/deers081/IMAG0093.jpg

Test


----------



## deers08

<a href=http://s1116.photobucket.com/albums/k561/deers081/?action=view&current=IMAG0093.jpg target=_blank><img src=http://i1116.photobucket.com/albums/k561/deers081/IMAG0093.jpg border=0 alt=hunting></a>


----------



## deers08

Ok don't think I'm getting it. Want to post pick direstly with no link to go to. Using photobucket. Help??


----------



## Shaun12

Just missed a giant eight point. Don't think I spooked him too bad, ran twenty yards and stopped. Never even blew, slowly walked off. I need redemption.


----------



## deers08

That stinks man. Everything happens for a reason. Bigger one will come by.


----------



## Clark8907

Cant wait until 1 Oct. I will definantly be getting in on this action.


----------



## fisherboy_01

i hope theres a house close by where im hunting that i can get wifi from to do this lol


----------



## Shaun12

Already saw a doe, two yearling, a fawn , five point shedding velvet, and a nine that I couldn't get a shot, also a small seven. Good morning to be in the woods


----------



## gtsum2

you sure seem to be on them..lots of activity for you so far


----------



## Shaun12

gtsum2 said:


> you sure seem to be on them..lots of activity for you so far


yeah so far so good, ive seen 17 deer in two days. im on a natural crossing they are using to get to a corn field


----------



## Deerhunter 28

I'm going to attempt to upload a picture with tap a talk.
I can't do it


----------



## Deerhunter 28

One more test

Sent from my BlackBerry 9550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deerhunter 28

One more

Sent from my BlackBerry 9550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deerhunter 28

Last try 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearboy17

Light rain and wind here in south jersey. Still pretty warm. Had a yearling, 2 does and a 5 come right to the bait pile for about 10 minutes. They're tearing up the Sportmans choice Deer and Elk feed. Too bad the first day of the season isn't until saturday! Good look out there guys and gals.


----------



## bsizzle

Will be doing this come.Oct 1 here in Pa, cant wait.


----------



## Deerhunter 28

Trying again

Sent from my BlackBerry 9550 using Tapatalk


----------



## bsizzle

Hoping to close the deal on this guy...

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## MOhunter08

What is this tapatalk you guys are using?


----------



## Deerhunter 28

Ap you can buy for your phone.
Makes it easier to upload pictures 
Google tap a talk alot of articles
I just got mine somewhat working yesterday. Im not 100% sold on it yet


----------



## itallushrt

Live from KY. Perfect morning weather wise but no deer movement. Bumped some out of a bean field on walk in.


----------



## oldschoolcj5

how bout from the house?


----------



## NCBowhunter84

I'd be eating backstrap for dinner if I had that in the backyard.


----------



## jerrod

550 am here 55 degrees, waiting on daylight and hoping this moon doesn't have the hunting messed up


----------



## oldschoolcj5

NCBowhunter84 said:


> I'd be eating backstrap for dinner if I had that in the backyard.


plan to stick an arrow through her or one of her friends tonight


----------



## NCBowhunter84

Go for it. Post pics when you do. Good luck.


----------



## saum1

Hot and sticky up in the swamps of northern mn 

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## King

Less than 8 days until I'll be out to stick some does. Less than 22 days until I'll be able to send an arrow through a buck.


----------



## Whitefeather

I can't hunt until the 24th but looking forward to using this thread. Good luck to all and hunt safe!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Just settled into my tree stand. Its opening morning here in NC. Something is going to DIE


----------



## brl

Opening morning here in Maine. Crystal clear sky and a great sunrise, its already great morning!


----------



## brl

My view for the next few hours!


----------



## NCBowhunter84

Just missed the same doe twice lol. First shot I rushed it. Second one I misjudged the yards. She was the third doe I saw. Hoping to kill one. Pretty bummed I missed. First shot with a bow.


----------



## Blanchje

NCBowhunter84 said:


> Just missed the same doe twice lol. First shot I rushed it. Second one I misjudged the yards. She was the third doe I saw. Hoping to kill one. Pretty bummed I missed. First shot with a bow.


Welcome to the club 3rd time is a charm.


----------



## DEryan85

I can't even move the slightest bit because every time I do two cat birds commence to dive bombing me for 10 min. Hoping that a hawk will find them.


----------



## WJA302

brl said:


> My view for the next few hours!


Good View! Can I hijack this thred a moment to ask how you posted this? I'm short on the techy side, I have an IPhone with web capability but when this thread was created it seeemed like it took a lot of steps. Is that Tapatalk App worth it? Thanks & good luck.


----------



## brl

Missed a doe this morning, shot right over her back. Here is this afternoons sit.


----------



## double o

Just sitting here looking at alot of cardinals flying around. Its opening day here in NC.


----------



## Widowbender

Had to work this morning...then baseball practice for my son...now settled in for opening evening. Sun finally went behind a tree. I was starting to sizzle! Lol


----------



## Widowbender




----------



## saum1

Still sweating here in northern mm, have had a variety of bears hitting the bait. I'm just waiting on a big one








Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## King

Good luck with those bears!


----------



## saum1

Beamen123 said:


> Good luck with those bears!


Thanks, I could use some luck. Need to get it done before bird hunters hit the woods in a week or so. It gets tough once they hit the bush 

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KillingFields

1st day of early kansas youth season! Hope he gets his first deer tonight.


----------



## KillingFields

KillingFields said:


> 1st day of early kansas youth season! Hope he gets his first deer tonight.


We saw deer...after shooting light. Well, son, this is hunting!


----------



## NCBowhunter84

I'm dying to get back in the stand tomorrow. Stayed home today to be nice and let the wife sleep in while I referee my two year old. Considering I saw about ten deer from my stand yesterday, my hopes are high for killing something tomorrow.


----------



## Brandon H

Its not live, but I saw 5 does yesterday in Wilkes County, NC. Only one of any size must have caught my wind or had seen me before I saw her, other 4 reasonably close to stand one inside of 5 yards for about 5 minutes. 15 Turkeys a lot of squirrels( 1 angry one). My neighbor shot a really tall spike @ 7:15 in Ashe County.

I am going to get at it again Friday evening and will see, good luck to anyone who goes this week and good luck to me this weekend...............................On a side note I start my firearms training for BLET Thursday, I am quite excited.


----------



## Widowbender

No deer yesterday...back in the stands with my 11 yr old. We're gonna tag team something! LOL


----------



## Widowbender

Woo hoo! My son just center punched a small buck! N I had a front row seat! Waiting to take up the trail. Pretty sure he crashed about fifty yards behind us!


----------



## Brandon H

Pictures?


----------



## NCBowhunter84

Widowbender said:


> Woo hoo! My son just center punched a small buck! N I had a front row seat! Waiting to take up the trail. Pretty sure he crashed about fifty yards behind us!


Awesome!! Tell him congrats. Was it his first deer?


----------



## chinnookbuster

Brandon H said:


> Its not live, but I saw 5 does yesterday in Wilkes County, NC. Only one of any size must have caught my wind or had seen me before I saw her, other 4 reasonably close to stand one inside of 5 yards for about 5 minutes. 15 Turkeys a lot of squirrels( 1 angry one). My neighbor shot a really tall spike @ 7:15 in Ashe County.
> 
> I am going to get at it again Friday evening and will see, good luck to anyone who goes this week and good luck to me this weekend...............................On a side note I start my firearms training for BLET Thursday, I am quite excited.


Good Luck to ya with B.L.E.T Brother... You will enjoy!!! Forsyth Co. Brother here!!!


----------



## irishhacker

Test

Sent from my Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## Widowbender

Sorry for the delay. We found the deer! He got both lungs with a complete pass thru! The arrow sank up to the fletching and the deer pulled it the rest of the way out about ten yards from where het was hit. Yes it was Dawsons first deer with the bow and arrow! He was so excited! He asked "Dad, could you hear me breathing? I was so excited I could feel my heart beating?" Lol, and he still made a great shot! My apologies for the picture quality.


----------



## Widowbender

Btw he was shooting a Parker Sidekick Extreme set on 36 lbs. His arrows are CE Mayhem 150 with a Satellite Titan 100 grain broadhead and CE lighted nock.


----------



## irishhacker

*Way to go!*



Widowbender said:


> Sorry for the delay. We found the deer! He got both lungs with a complete pass thru! The arrow sank up to the fletching and the deer pulled it the rest of the way out about ten yards from where het was hit. Yes it was Dawsons first deer with the bow and arrow! He was so excited! He asked "Dad, could you hear me breathing? I was so excited I could feel my heart beating?" Lol, and he still made a great shot! My apologies for the picture quality.


Congrats young man!


----------



## Norwegian Woods

irishhacker said:


> Congrats young man!


+1!!!


----------



## NCBowhunter84

Widowbender said:


> Sorry for the delay. We found the deer! He got both lungs with a complete pass thru! The arrow sank up to the fletching and the deer pulled it the rest of the way out about ten yards from where het was hit. Yes it was Dawsons first deer with the bow and arrow! He was so excited! He asked "Dad, could you hear me breathing? I was so excited I could feel my heart beating?" Lol, and he still made a great shot! My apologies for the picture quality.


 That's great! Not bad at all.


----------



## NCBowhunter84

Well I hit the woods again this morning and AGAIN I had a group of deer come by me in the treeline where I couldn't get a shot. So I moved my climbing stand into the tree line about 20 yards so that it's near the path they are using. I'm pretty confident that it will happen this evening. I've seen deer every time I've sat in the stand since the season opened and twice I've seen them on this path, so if this doesn't work I'm out of ideas.


----------



## oldschoolcj5

I let a doe walk twice this weekend, had her fawn(still wearing spots) with her. but her friends won't be so lucky


----------



## MOhunter08

Where I will be in about 5 days!!!


----------



## tim1676

Widowbender said:


> Sorry for the delay. We found the deer! He got both lungs with a complete pass thru! The arrow sank up to the fletching and the deer pulled it the rest of the way out about ten yards from where het was hit. Yes it was Dawsons first deer with the bow and arrow! He was so excited! He asked "Dad, could you hear me breathing? I was so excited I could feel my heart beating?" Lol, and he still made a great shot! My apologies for the picture quality.


Very Nice Job...A hunter for life


----------



## gmchiryder

Last Friday


----------



## Spiker

Great thread...can't wait to get in the woods!


----------



## willq05

Test

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## acesbettor

*Test*

Test Vid from last friday http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJgqI8ay3II&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mapes

Just settled in...first morning of the year! Michigans early antlerless has begun!

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk


----------



## DeadInside25

Let the games begin ! Opening morning in the upstate of SC it's a cool 75 and sweating.


----------



## gtsum2

good luck today! I will be heading out this afternoon for this evening's hunt here in VA...hopefully this cold front coming in later today gets them moving


----------



## Mapes

About 40 degrees..love it

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk


----------



## DeadInside25




----------



## srkundell

Im up in my stand for opening day for md. Already can hear the sika bugling and I know there is a big stag in the area so hopefully I will get a shot at him


----------



## woodsbaby

Opening morning...nuttin moving

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOhunter08

I'm waiting on those first pics to come in from MO. Wish I was out hunting instead I'm finishing up my 10 hour shift. Will be out this evening for opening day in MO. It's going to be a good one. Good luck to everyone this season!


----------



## kaj97

Opening morning here in Missouri. Took a couple days off work hoping to get something after the cold front came through yesterday.


----------



## Mapes

Nothing yet...400.cam pics this past week but nothing today so far

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk


----------



## UnlicenseDremel

So so y'all know, those of us with 10/1 openers hate you a-holes!


----------



## Tke_bowhunter

^^^what he said.


----------



## DeadInside25

I think I'm in a suck hole !


----------



## CootShooter

acesbettor said:


> Test Vid from last friday http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJgqI8ay3II&feature=youtube_gdata_player


That's awesome. 

BTW... you can post your video in this format:





by clicking the Share button in Youtube to copy the link, then when posting on here click the Insert Video button and paste the link.


----------



## Mapes

5 does were 20 yards from my truck when i walked out...nothing killed today.


----------



## brennan

In the blind now....ct archery has begun...


----------



## nnelzon23

UnlicenseDremel said:


> So so y'all know, those of us with 10/1 openers hate you a-holes!


Agreed!


----------



## DeadInside25

I'm back for another round. In a tighter spot but wind is good.


----------



## acesbettor

CootShooter said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> BTW... you can post your video in this format:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by clicking the Share button in Youtube to copy the link, then when posting on here click the Insert Video button and paste the link.


Yeah it was pretty cool watching this guy. Got to watch a mother protect her cubs from another small boar about 20 min before this. Thanks for the video posting info, ive been trying to figure that out!


----------



## itallushrt

Been in a tree since 4:00 pm est. Squirrels out in force. Great wind...magic hour should be good.


----------



## DeadInside25

Nothing here to report ! About 20 min left.


----------



## bowtechJDW

unlicensedremel said:


> so so y'all know, those of us with 10/1 openers hate you a-holes!


x2


----------



## NCBowhunter84

Headed back to the stand this morning. I'm hoping that since the temps are dropping into the high 50s the deer will get up and move. I'm ready to draw blood.


----------



## acesbettor

Been on stand for about 40 min.. 48° with a perfect breeze..


----------



## hunting NH

38 right now, feels good! Been in this tree since o-dark thirty. A doe and 2 little ones so far. Need some horns....
Happy hunting,shoot straight


----------



## Mapes

Live from the blind this morning...41 degrees and calm..please lord bring me a doe

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk


----------



## nnelzon23

Anything guys? Good luck, still got some waitin to do here.


----------



## hunting NH

Got does, I need horns!


----------



## bcfr501

Well first deer of the season comes in and perfect shot I shoot and I head a gun like sound go off see my arrow fly in pieces and the deer run off I'm like what the hell and my vow string breaks what a crap morning and first day to the bow shop I go


----------



## acesbettor

Sorry to hear that bcfr..... It got damn windy here.. This 30° temp swing and wind is making it a bit chilly. Def didn't dress warm enough.. Oh well....


----------



## irishhacker

I do not feel sorry for any of your sob stories...
I hate each and everyone of you..
When Sept. 24th rolls around in 8 long days, we can be friends again :wink:


----------



## bcfr501

Lol its been a bad week as it is and now this its about 52 here this morning with a drizzle it was great morn perfect shot stance to and blew it


----------



## irishhacker

No worries, you will be sure and take down a MO deer soon. 
Everything happens for a reason.


----------



## Mapes

Michigan early season doe down! Ramcated her at 8:45...big girl!

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk


----------



## acesbettor

Congrats mapes!


----------



## Mapes

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk


----------



## DeadInside25

Congrats !


----------



## spcfoor

Ask and you shall receive



Mapes said:


> Live from the blind this morning...41 degrees and calm..please lord bring me a doe
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk


----------



## NCBowhunter84

Mapes said:


> Live from the blind this morning...41 degrees and calm..please lord bring me a doe
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk


Guess the prayer worked! Congrats! I've been saying this everytime I'm in the stand. No luck so far.


----------



## Mapes

Thanks guys!good lord,my grandpa and my uncle were all there with me today..i love hunting

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk


----------



## Thatmichhunter

Nice! Score one for the mitten!


----------



## dKilla

Slow start here...hunting in MD. Shot a nice big tasty doe last nite...hit looked perfect, rage deployed, arrowed coated in blood...no blood trail. Searched the property with 3 guys for 3 hours b4 throwing in the towel. Been sitting in another stand since 545am. Deer are up and moving but haven't been able to get a shot off. Need a confidence booster!


----------



## acesbettor

Just had a sow and her 2 cubs come through.. Now where's daddy??


----------



## acesbettor




----------



## 3994555

On my first sit in southwest Missouri, season opened yesterday w/ temps dropping close to 40 degrees compared to the day before. 60 right now and dropping. Little wind w/ a slight sprinkle. Been here 3 hours and only 1 sound that caught my attention. This spot always seems to be right at dark though, has been the last 3 years. Fun and luck to all, so peaceful out right now


----------



## Mapes

Live again in MI...with my little brother trying to get more freezer fillers

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk


----------



## PSEtamer

Nice chilly windy evening in ND, c'mon deer!


----------



## bcfr501

Just stuck a for 10 min ago


----------



## Mapes

9 does tonight but wat too far for a bow kill

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk


----------



## MOhunter08

Opening evening in Missouri Thursday. Great morning, was swamped in deer!


----------



## King

Opening day of special regulation doe season in Chester County, PA. In the stand. 50 degrees and calm.


----------



## DeadInside25

Breaking day light, it's 57 and windy ! This cool front coming in has thrown a curve ball on several good stands as far as wind goes. Good luck all !


----------



## Mapes

In stand for today! Calm, 45 degrees or so..bit later than I wanted to be but bed was so comfortable

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyZack

No deer yet. Saw a coyote about 150 yards though. Its about 48 degrees with a slight breeze. Good luck guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAKE3203

Gl out there where u are I've been in my stand since 5:45 and only seen one tree rat feeling a bit down n out cause nobody wants to come and play with me


----------



## tca126

On stand for early season doe in PA. It's 50 and slightly overcast. Had 2 small doe at 40 yds at first light, but the mother wasn't with them.


----------



## woodsbaby

. Small .but tastey

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 15pointbuck

In the stand. It's 55 and cloudy. Haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## DeadInside25

This is not starting off good, just had deer blowing at me. Wind is awful here.


----------



## acesbettor

Been out since 5:45 and nothing yet... Very calm and quiet about 45° here.. Good luck all!


----------



## DarinB

*AIS...no deer yet*

A lot of racket in the woods but nothing to shoot at yet...


----------



## Mapes

Congrats woodsbaby! Seen 1 doe but she went to the road...wrong direction

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboy bowhnter

In stand 40 degrees with 15 mph wind. Nothing seen yet but squirls and chip monks


----------



## DannyZack

Currently freezing my arse off! Getting out of the stand in 15 min


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swampboy

70 deg here in central florida.Saw one small doe at graylight, and nothing else. Going to sit till 11:00.


----------



## DarinB

All the noise turned out to be a doe just outside of range in the trees dangit


----------



## cowboy bowhnter

Acorn are dropping like crazy here.


----------



## tchandlr

Cool in Mn, SE wind is a little strong for my liking. Plenty of squirrel chatter. No deer yet. Sure feels good to be out though!


----------



## SconnieTrykon

All quiet here in the stand in Waukesha, WI...beautiful morning...lots of acorns falling..no deer sightings but just had a squirrel visitor in my tree...51 degrees with no wind and a bright sunrise....now do I stay quiet? or do I grunt with the MAD once or twice???


----------



## tca126

Eventful morning thus far in early PA doe season. I've seen 3 bucks and 5 doe, but only the fawns were in range so they got the pass.


----------



## wihunter402

Great morning to be out. I'm on the ground today and had a for with twins at 6 yards. Wish I'd had the phone out to get a pic.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## acesbettor

This guy sure is loud!


----------



## nontypical169

Nice crisp morn here in Nc 53 degrees with a north wind. Thank god for cabelas windshear. No deer so far just some ol bushy tails. Good luck to all on stand today and be safe.


----------



## DannyZack

well after sitting all day and seen nothing i lowered my bow down. the second i did this i see a **** walking into the bait pile. well i pulled up my bow and got my first kill with the invasion! here are some pics of the hole that the redhead gator put in him. by the way this is the biggest **** ive ever seen!



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King

Had 2 doe and 2 yearlings at about 40 yards first thing this morning. No shots.


----------



## jaho

Seen one doe right when I got in the stand. Didnt see anything else after


----------



## CootShooter

Hopefully the deer are Packer fans.


----------



## DannyZack

Just got in the stand. No wind, overcast and about 60 degrees.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyZack

Heres my main shooting lane. You can see me point at a pile of sweet feed. Its a 30 yard shot from my stand. In the morning hunt i shot a 35 pound **** about 25 yards to the left. Hopefully i see a nice buck or a tasty fawn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyZack

Here you go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffco

Been back in the stand for about 30 minutes. Got nothing but drenched this morning. Hopefully things will start moving now that the rain is gone.


----------



## NY911

DannyZack said:


> Heres my main shooting lane. You can see me point at a pile of sweet feed. Its a 30 yard shot from my stand. In the morning hunt i shot a 35 pound **** about 25 yards to the left. Hopefully i see a nice buck or a tasty fawn
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where are you hunting already?


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Been in the stand since 4, here in NC, and smacked my first doe of the year at 445. BOOOOOOOYYAAAAAAAAHHH BABY. Going to sit till 615 to see if anything else will show up. Feels good to get the first one of the year on the ground.


----------



## DeadInside25

Congrats rednec ! I'm back for the pm hunt in SC, 4 th hunt so far, haven't seen a deer yet !


----------



## Mapes

Back in for the next 2 hours..is it bad we got trailcam pics from 3 hours ago right under the stand?lol

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk


----------



## DeadInside25

Hunting a bottom area behind a pond, there is a lot of hog sign in here.


----------



## cowboy bowhnter

Im back hunting tonight. Im in my favorite stand.


----------



## DUCKORBLEED

Opening morning MOhttp://s722.photobucket.com/albums/ww225/DuckorBleed/?action=view&current=2011-09-15094814.jpg


----------



## DarinB

Back at it...so far only two red tree rats chasing each other around, but walked over fresh deer chit on the way to the stand


----------



## CootShooter

Left for lunch... walked up on a little 4 point buck on the way back in for the evening sit.


----------



## bcfr501

Back settled in for the evening light rain err


----------



## CootShooter

Just had a nice sized doe and 2 fawns milling around under me for the past 1/2 hour.


----------



## spdcrazy

Az bull elk. Day 7. Some close calls. Lots of bugling. Not coming into calls tho... sitting at the bottom of a deep canyon. Natur!l funnel. Hopefully a dumb one will stumble my way.

6k feet. Oak and pine with scattered cedars. Wind blowing up top. Blue skies and the smell of elk urine in the airm


----------



## DeadInside25

Just stuck a woods goat ! She run in a nasty cut over !


----------



## wihunter402

Just had this for and fawn come thru.

Sent using Tapatalk on my Verizon Droid Bionic.


----------



## DarinB

Had four come through about an hour ago again too far away for a shot. Twenty minutes ago had a doe walk out with her fawn and they've been milling around. Waiting for them to bail out so I can walk out without looking them.


----------



## DeadInside25

She went about 40 yards, the monkey is off my back !


----------



## DannyZack

NY911 said:


> Where are you hunting already?


conneticut


----------



## rednecbowhunter

my doe from this evening


----------



## dsucowboy




----------



## MWoody

Ok how can i join in using my Droid X? Any way to just take a pic then text msg it to this link?? Good luck and looking forward to being on stand soon.


----------



## bcfr501

Not a thing this morn but tree rats


----------



## bcfr501

Wait wait a min I see something brown moving in slow hang on a min oh yes yes its a box turtle lol


----------



## Skunkworkx

This was live from the stand yesterday evening...Lil'guy still had spots. Need to get this on my Droid.


View attachment 1166460
View attachment 1166464
View attachment 1166465


----------



## irishhacker

Tapatalk...from the android market 

Sent from my Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## CootShooter

Hey MWoody (and anyone else trying to figure out how to add photos from your phone),

Get the free Photobucket app and create an account. When you take a picture you want to add to the forums:
1. Upload the phto to Photobucket.
2. Open the picture from your My Albums'. 
3. Click the "i" (info) button on the picture... it will give you options to copy different link styles for the photo... you will choose the IMG tags. 
4. Go to ArcheryTalk and in your reply paste the contents and you're all set.


























Note: these were done using my iPhone... but I'm sure the Droid version is the same or similar.


----------



## irishhacker

Tapatalk is faster and a lot easier

Sent from my Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostleader

Good Luck to y'all on stand today


----------



## DannyZack

i wish i could hunt today but sunday hunting in ct is not allowed


----------



## SwampDog32

rednecbowhunter said:


> Been in the stand since 4, here in NC, and smacked my first doe of the year at 445. BOOOOOOOYYAAAAAAAAHHH BABY. Going to sit till 615 to see if anything else will show up. Feels good to get the first one of the year on the ground.


Congrat's RedNec! Nice picture!


----------



## bcfr501




----------



## woodsbaby

bcfr501 said:


> Wait wait a min I see something brown moving in slow hang on a min oh yes yes its a box turtle lol


Those things sure do make a lot of noise too...

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboy bowhnter

Im in stand foe the evening sit. Overlooking a foodplot.


----------



## EASTON94

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primal-archery

Hey all, out in the rain in se mn.... got in early and hung a new stand on a deer super highway... just eager to put one on the ground to satisfy the ole ladys need for venison... had a doe and two fawns trot through so fast I didn't have time for a good shot....still way early though. Good luck


----------



## rivers387

Sitting in a blind just off a heavily traveled trail. Saw two does here last sunday but wasn't able to get a shot. Hoping today will be different. 

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHoodman21

Little wind, little rain nothin yet its just good to be in the bow stand for the first time ever! Hope I can get a whack at one tonight!


----------



## cowboy bowhnter

TheHoodman21 said:


> Little wind, little rain nothin yet its just good to be in the bow stand for the first time ever! Hope I can get a whack at one tonight!


Good luck. Nice night in my area of mn to sit in stand


----------



## MOhunter08

seen a bunch of does a family of 5 ***** and two little bucks fightin it was a active evening on opening day in missouri!


----------



## PA Dan

*live in the stand!*

Pa Dan checking in from much Summit! Awesome morning but no sightings yet. Antlerless season here in zone 2B in PA.


----------



## jawmarq

Nothing has come through here yet. Maybe once this light rain stops.


----------



## CootShooter

Raining and dark so I went in a little late this morn. Blew 4 turkeys out of the roost, then 20 more paces kicked up a doe and fawn (blowing at me as she took off), then kicked a Sasquatch up right in front of the blind. Nothing since getting in the blind. 

Note to self: wake up earlier.


----------



## deltaoutlaw

I'm gonna kick the guy that decided to torture us with an early season. Rain, sweat, and mosquitoes galore. I know you southern fellas are used to this, but for us northerners this is just cruel.


----------



## irishhacker

boo hoo.. i feel so sorry for ya.. wish I had that problem


----------



## gtsum2

Came out for a mid morning hunt before an appt...trying a new place with 4 trails converging but nothing yet. Only a few acorns dropping....this early season hunting (special urban doe season) a bit different but its good to be out


----------



## bcfr501

Someone please Harvest a deer im working (well at work) Get a Big one guys an gals!!


----------



## Michhunter77

Great pics everyone...good luck


----------



## gtsum2

Appt rescheduled so back at it this evening...it.needs.to.pick up as my deer have all but disappeared since Irene.came through here


----------



## DannyZack

Got in about 3:30 pm. 65 degrees zero wind and pretty sunny. Good luck to y'all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyZack

Just saw a 5 point. Good cull deer to shoot but i chose not to


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyZack

Well i finally saw a fawn which is what im wanting to kill but i missed her at 30 yards-___-


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtsum2

Nothing here yet


----------



## CootShooter

Well, I just screwed the pooch. 

Had 2 doe working a ridge line behind my stand at 30 yards for 10 minutes. When I decided to get ready to take the shot, I grabbed my bow to bring it around the tree and the arrow popped off the string and banged against the stand (lucky I didn't slice myself up!). I've never seen deer go from zero to sixty that fast!

Ridge line they were on:


----------



## Mapes

Dang! That bites bus.. I missed one at 10 yards saturday night so don't feel bad

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk


----------



## uryc

Checking the tapatalk ap 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JAKE3203

Gl guys knockem dead


----------



## uryc

Cannot figure out how to post pic

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## uryc

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## uryc

Ok easy when you hit the right button

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyhunter93

A stretching cat... lol 
I can't wait to be in the stand this weekend. Ill be doing it all weekend, as well.


----------



## srkundell

Just got up in my favorite stand so hopefully I will be able to get something tonight


----------



## jawmarq

Nothing here yet. Though I hear a diff sound. Like a buck repeatedly rubbing a shrub for the past 45 min. Dunno what it actually is.


----------



## CootShooter

jawmarq said:


> I hear a diff sound. Like a buck repeatedly rubbing a shrub for the past 45 min. Dunno what it actually is.


In my experience... if it sounds like a deer, it's probably a squirrel. If it sounds like a squirrel, it's probably a deer. :wink:


----------



## cookie_pse'10

Ok just checkin! Lol most definitely excited bout this thread...season opens here Oct 1 

sent from my incredible using tapatalk


----------



## King

Just got settled in. 62 degrees and 2 mph wind out of the SE. Beautiful morning to be out in the woods. All is quiet for now. Hoping a doe shows herself this morning within range.


----------



## King

Nothing moving here just yet other than squirrels. Acorns are dropping like flies.


----------



## King

Doe at 100 yards and closing.


----------



## King

Lost sight of her at about 70 yards and haven't seen her since. She may have continued through the field.


----------



## Ruthunter87

Good luck!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## CootShooter

Got up in the stand around 3:30. Nothing yet. 61 degrees and a 16mph WSW wind... starting to really feel like fall. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CootShooter

Actually, I did see the first scrape on my way in this afternoon. Just a little 10" circle on the ground but the overhanging branch was all chewed up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronTritle

Testing out tapatalk. Can't wait to be able to give some live updates in a couple weeks!

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## nollid

Been in the stand for two hours, two sixes and an eight have came through. Still waiting for the bruiser twelve that I have on cam. Another beautiful northeast kansas evening.


----------



## RxBowhunter

My wife tried to draw on a turkey from her stand just now. It spotted her and ran off. 

I can hear the birds calling and starting to fly up to roost already. A little earlier than I expected. 

Had two doe under my stand last night. Hoping they show up in about 20 minutes


----------



## Mtyrrell

Test!!


----------



## #hunter!

Test, just can not post pics. Still learning

Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOhunter08

now thats a test picture!


----------



## acesbettor

Came in for an evening hunt and checked the trail cam, had a sow and 2 cubs here about an hour ago.. Got in my stand and had a yote come crashing through 5 minutes later, wish the season was open... To be continued...


----------



## Pine Tag

MOhunter08 said:


> now thats a test picture!


Agreed! Cool test pic.


----------



## bcfr501

Just got settled in hope something comes out


----------



## bcfr501




----------



## PAHunter2D

Test









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## EdCamenzind

My first time out this year and I decided to bring my boy. He turns 5 in Oct., and this was his first hunt. He wouldn't put the bino's down.


----------



## acesbettor

Back at it this am... Been very quiet this am... Had an owl swoop down to the base of my tree and grab a mouse just before day break.


----------



## woodsbaby

Trying to stay dry..rain should be over within the hour

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## tchandlr

In the ground blind, wind in my face. Hoping for a good night.


----------



## jawmarq

In stand even after a guy and his bird dog walked by twice. Oh well that's public for ya.


----------



## irishhacker

I'm in the stand in Ohio, I hear the woods starting to come alive

Sent from my Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostleader

Posted up in Ohio. Very foggy this morning. Hope its good

60# Hoyt Maxxis
Easton 340 Axis
Magnus Buzzcuts


----------



## DeadInside25

Live from SC, very calm morning, muggy and 66.


----------



## ss243b

In the blind here in ohio aside a cornfield. Nice morning


----------



## Lostleader

All is well

60# Hoyt Maxxis
Easton 340 Axis
Magnus Buzzcuts


----------



## cmalone1

Opening morning in tn..61 degrees and drizzling...nothing yet hope to bust a doe soon!!


----------



## bcfr501

Guess I dressed for summer today burr


----------



## DeadInside25

I have seen nothing ! Son just shot over a doe.


----------



## irishhacker

Only squirrels so far...

Sent from my Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## jawmarq

Foggy morning. Hickory nuts falling like rain.


----------



## itallushrt

Cool and raining here in central ky. 5th hunt of the season and 4th on this property. Yet to see a deer from stand all season. Need meat...time to try something new.


----------



## ss243b

I called it quits for the morning, guy decided it would be a good idea to ride his race quad all over the woods , i waited around long enough to see if he would jump anything. Some people .....oh well first day of ohio's season got plenty more


----------



## Lostleader

Fog finally lifted. Wife says two does in our back yard. Big doe and a yearling. Seen them all summer. They would get a pass anyway, cause I like serif them. Heck feed them out of my garden. LOL

60# Hoyt Maxxis
Easton 340 Axis
Magnus Buzzcuts


----------



## TH30060X

Still really foggy here. Haven't seen chit. My brothers buddy shot a doe about an hour ago up the road where Im hunting


----------



## ls4ya

Saw a forkhorn about an hour ago. Hoping a doe comes by soon. This spot is usually a mid day or evening spot. We'll see what happens. I'm here for the long haul.


----------



## williaml423

Im at the factory right now goin straight to the stand when I get off its opening day in east Tennessee I wouof have rather worked on Christmas than today.


----------



## bowteckpa

Im in,got new camera for this year.


----------



## swampdonkey84

Im in for the evenin. Been set up for an hour or so. I hope I get movement like the trail cam got tues and wed evenings. Its like they disappeared after wed.


----------



## cmalone1

Back in the stand for the evening...been in bout 30 minutes...bumped turkeys coming in hope they come back with a doe following


----------



## williaml423

Where u at in east tennessee im in rogersville


----------



## swampdonkey84

Good luck cmalone. Let's put a couple east tn deer in the cooler this evenin.


----------



## madisonjar

In for evening hunt


----------



## buckeye 12 ring

Sure feels good to be in a tree again.


----------



## #hunter!

Been in stand for 5 Mins, and 2 doe 2 fawn busted me. Not a good first sit in Ohio. Cool no wind. Great to be back in the tree. 2 hrs to go. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_13

All set to go as well. Got to blind at 4:30 and had a hen in the food plot. Made it in the blind without spooking her. Then watched a black squirrel for about 15 min. Hoping the deer remember to show up. Pretty excited to hunt from a blind for the first time. 

Sent from my Ally using Tapatalk


----------



## SwampDog32

Good luck guys that are out and about. I'm stuck watching Alabama Football!!!! LOL! Post us some pictures!


----------



## cowboy bowhnter

In stand 65 degrees no wind if any its from the perfect direction and listening to my neighbor seeing how many shots he can shoot out of a loud gun.


----------



## williaml423

Im having the same problem with my neighbors


----------



## Nockhuntin88

I am sitting here checkin the weather getting ready to go. Supposed to be cool and sunny opening day here. I am hoping to smack a doe and get the monkey off my back....

Good luck to all of you who are out right now and be safe.


----------



## madisonjar

Doe coming in about 100 yards and I lost her looked like she was feeding this way....by the way. First night with ozonics...hope it does it's job.


----------



## williaml423

Loving this east Tennessee weather


----------



## Mike_13

Just had 3 jakes walk by the blind at 6 yards without a care in the world. C'mon deer!

Sent from my Ally using Tapatalk


----------



## #hunter!

Anyone know how to post pick with BB and Tap talk thanks

Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboy bowhnter

The woods is noisy today. Squirls, wood peckers, ducks,owls. But no deer yet.


----------



## irishhacker

Use the more button, then upload from camera 

Sent from my Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## #hunter!

More button? Sorry can't find it. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## TH30060X

Beautiful evening, but never saw a thing. Get back at er in the morning.


----------



## williaml423

Saw three doe but no shot. A million squirrels makin noise kept me on my toes though


----------



## #hunter!

Great evening first day in ohio









Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## madisonjar

madisonjar said:


> Doe coming in about 100 yards and I lost her looked like she was feeding this way....by the way. First night with ozonics...hope it does it's job.


well now I am disgusted in myself, the Doe feed right by me ( too far for a shot) went to my right and then came back this all took an hour or so, by that time I could tell she was a really nice big doe and nothing else was moving so as she came back she got to 27 yards and I put my pin where it needed to be and let it fly..well I must have caught some bone as no pass through and I found my arrow 100 yards away broke with about 5-6 inches missing..blood (nice really thick red blood) another 5-6 inches up the arrow...we tracked for 1/2 mile and had just really nice blood towards the end, and then it was like it just stopped....the deer is probably dead somewhere as I more then likely got enough penetration to take a lung..but man I just must have gotten an inch or less of that shoulder bone because when my illuminock hit her it looked like a great behind the shoulder shot...just really disgusted as I have done this twice (once with a crossbow) hate this feeling that is for sure.


----------



## DarinB

@ bcfr501: Fellow lefty... Nice!

Wish I was AIS but unfortunately work required I be home...

Stepson scored Friday night in Wisconsin though...


----------



## TH30060X

Day two, here we go


----------



## williaml423

Im with u brother im all set up and waitin


----------



## williaml423

Nothin but squirrels so far


----------



## JAKE3203

GD tree rats a mosquitos that's it so far here


----------



## semoducknbuck




----------



## DeadInside25

Driving to Ky now, will be live this pm. Will be hunting back yard deer, been several nice bucks seen, it's only 25 acres but a chance to hunt somewhere different.


----------



## williaml423




----------



## williaml423

Sweet it worked


----------



## williaml423

The buck stops here. If he ever comes


----------



## williaml423

Back in the stand for an afternoon hunt hope I have better luck than this mornin


----------



## duckndog

Hot as heck and swirling winds here. I'm set up on the edge of a pasture with trails beat down everywhere within bow range. I just hope the wind lays down.


----------



## ls4ya

Settled in for the evening. It's calm and 75 in central Ohio. Nothing yet in the last hour or so. Trying out one of the other properties we hunt tonight.

BTW, Put some meat in the freezer this morning...










I inadvertently climbed too high in the dark and left myself nothing but 15 yards to shoot all the way around. Took her @ 5 yards give or take. Sheared two ribs on the way in, came out just inside right shoulder and came to rest in her leg. Got both lungs on the way through. She made it a solid 20 yds and piled up. You can see where someone hit her in the spine in a previous season.


----------



## williaml423

Got something moving through the thick stuff about40 yards out no sight yet bit im pretty sure its a deer


----------



## bcfr501

Settled in for the evening in the hot spot this time be two hours or so before movement starts


----------



## cowboy bowhnter

Im in stand 65 in mn. Got a good wind. Sitting where 3 trauls meet.


----------



## TH30060X

Oh my god. My thermacell ran out of fuel. I don't know how much longer I can take it. I'm gettin tore up


----------



## bcfr501

GL cowboy


----------



## williaml423

Had six doe walk bye im hoping they circle back around


----------



## ls4ya

TH30060X said:


> Oh my god. My thermacell ran out of fuel. I don't know how much longer I can take it. I'm gettin tore up


Sorry to hear that. If mine weren't running, I wouldn't be here.


----------



## williaml423

Well im goin home ill get them next time I guess


----------



## cowboy bowhnter

bcfr501 said:


> GL cowboy


You too. Getting close to prime time here.


----------



## bcfr501

Woooo freaking hooo just smoked my first buck complete pass through. Now tp find him


----------



## bcfr501

Already found him


----------



## Ruthunter87

Congrats!!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## williaml423

bcfr501 said:


> Already found him


Congrats brother put in 10 hours today and didn't get a shot this makes my day better nice buck.


----------



## gtsum2

nice job 501!


----------



## acesbettor

Congrats bro! Great shot!


----------



## bcfr501

Thanks guys its great


----------



## Norwegian Woods

Congrats bcfr501!
Good shot!


----------



## williaml423

Nobody huntin today? Im at the factory somebody put one down


----------



## gtsum2

i was up at 4am getting ready to go and then the dogs woke up the 7 month old and the 4 year old....long story short, I am not in the tree this morning....not happy at all about any of it


----------



## DeadInside25

Im in Ky, 55 and cloudy, feels good. Didn't get to hunt the afternoon due to rain. Walked in a daylight and saw a deer walking along creek, never could see it's head. I have 3 days here maybe I will figure them out.


----------



## cowboy bowhnter

bcfr501 said:


> Already found him


Congrats on the buck.


----------



## DeadInside25

Had 2 deer come from behind me, all I can see through the leaves is body.


----------



## bcfr501

cowboy bowhnter said:


> Congrats on the buck.


thanks Heading out this evening Good Luck to everyone who is out!


----------



## RatherBArchery

I HATE THIS THREAD!!!!!!!!
It just reminds me that the regular archery season in PA hasn't started yet  Saturday will be here soon though!!
Worse yet NY's archery season doesn't start until the 15th  
Congrats to all that scored though!


----------



## williaml423

Im debating on going out this evening I dong get off till 430 but could be in my stand by 5 I just wonder if I would jump something and kill my chances


----------



## irishhacker

williaml423 said:


> Im debating on going out this evening I dong get off till 430 but could be in my stand by 5 I just wonder if I would jump something and kill my chances


You have to get out there...If you don't ,, your buddy will call you later tonight and tell you how well the deer were moving.. It never fails


----------



## z7master167

williaml423 said:


> Im debating on going out this evening I dong get off till 430 but could be in my stand by 5 I just wonder if I would jump something and kill my chances


i got in my stand at 5 yesterday and i didnt jump nothing and the deer started comin out about 5:30


----------



## MPerkins

*In the GB*

Just thought I would post up from my ground blind....all day sit...t n muggy NE Ohio....Nothing yet but first time out this year so hopes r high. Need some back straps in the skillet and need to let the Reezen sing


----------



## williaml423

Im debating on going out this evening I dong get off till 430 but could be in my stand by 5 I just wonder if I would jump something and kill my chances


----------



## williaml423

irishhacker said:


> You have to get out there...If you don't ,, your buddy will call you later tonight and tell you how well the deer were moving.. It never fails


funny u say that cause my buddy is already out huntin the back half of the property. I guess ill go looks like it might rain guess ill have to dropem quick no blood trails


----------



## DeadInside25

Back for the pm hunt, it's hot, come on deer !


----------



## Lostleader

In the stand now from clark county Ohio 

60# Hoyt Maxxis
Easton 340 Axis
Magnus Buzzcuts


----------



## mn5503

Pretty windy today. I wasn't going to hunt but I changed my mind last second and headed out behind my house. Took a few pics on the walk out. Jumped a doe right away, it stopped on the trail and posed for a couple pictures. About stepped on her before she jumped up. The leaves have really started to turn this week. I could probably shoot a doe back here everyday but I'm in no hurry this year. 

Terrible pics, using my iPhone. First time I used the zoom was on the doe standing on the trail. 











Tough to see her, she's about 20 yards away, center of the trail. 










iPhone zoom! Lol












Couple shooting lanes. I made this set up last year for some late season hunting.


----------



## bcfr501

In the stand all settled in new stand some doe been running through here hope to see them


----------



## bcfr501




----------



## bcfr501

16 mph wind out of the west mercy hope it calm down


----------



## Lostleader

One doe at 100 yards with less than an hour to go. Come on baby come my way! 

60# Hoyt Maxxis
Easton 340 Axis
Magnus Buzzcuts


----------



## nate121080

Testing


----------



## DeadInside25

Had a doe with a fawn come by, moma is trying to figure me out. Never spoked.


----------



## DeadInside25

Hard to tell, had a small 8 come by.


----------



## bcfr501

Seen 7 tonight nothing close


----------



## King

Man its warm in the northeast. 65 degrees and calm. Just got set up and waiting on daylight.


----------



## DeadInside25

Back in same spot from yesterday, seeing deer each hunt just not a good buck, it's 55 and little windy.


----------



## King

Spike at 40 yards in the center of the picture. That's all I've seen so far this morning other than tree rats.


----------



## PA Dan

*In the stand this morning*

Got a chance to get back in the stand this morning. Rained all night and calling for thunder showers all day. It was calm when I got up so here I am. Its 58 with a slight breeze. Nothing moving yet but I'm hoping some does wander through!


----------



## Nockhuntin88

Set up on a ridge last evening and had 4 deer withing 60 yards of where my stand is going opening morning. They probably would have walked right underneath it had I not spooked them out....dang it. I hate this last minute scouting ****...


----------



## bcfr501

Well back in the stand all settled in see what tonight brings hope for a nice doe


----------



## double o

Damn it i forgot my facemask.


----------



## bcfr501

This is what I call prime time nice and calm sun starting to go come on deer had a ton of wood pecker come through and make a ton of noise


----------



## gtsum2

this early season is for the birds I think:angry: I have only seen one deer in 6 sits...the weather is not cooperating at all (85 and about 85% humidity today). Swirling winds and evening thunderstorms to boot (drove me out of the woods tonight). Hurricane Irene messed the deer up or me up....I have not seen much at all since it rolled through, although I did finally find a grove of white oaks that are dropping mature acorns...so far this year the acorn crop seems light (to be expected as they were everywhere last year). Cold front coming though this Friday with a low of 47 saturday....it SHOULD be a perfect time to be out..we will see


----------



## CootShooter

double o said:


> Damn it i forgot my facemask.


I chuckled last night when I read that and thought to myself, that's certainly not the end of the world. 

Last night when I got back to the truck I didn't put my Chappy Boss release back in my bag, so this morning I'm stuck with my backup WalFart special...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcfr501

Back at it had one come behind me right after I got in don't know what it was to thick behind me to see head it was close though


----------



## woodsbaby

At it again...trying my hand at blind hunting....the acorns are really hitting top of blind hard

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## #hunter!

Just settled in, good wind at 14. Here Doe here doe.









Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Nocked, Locked and ready to Rock Doc


----------



## bcfr501

Rednec I like your fletches good luck tonight everyone just climbed up and ready to roll it is windy though 20 mph out of the NNW


----------



## irishhacker

Saw 6 turkeys and 2 does during my first hunt in a ground blind. I call that a success! It was fun tonight 

Sent from my Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## daltongang

I think this tread makes me wish I was in a stand. But I have to wait til this weekend. :darkbeer:


----------



## Maddog10

Testing pics from the trail cam so I know what I'm doing when I'm in the stand. Love this thread.


----------



## gtsum2

In again...setup on field edge


----------



## #hunter!

Friday am hunt








Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

#hunter! said:


> Friday am hunt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


I am jealous..darn work gets in the way of morning hunts during the week for me..
Good luck..
What is that cisco device I see?


----------



## #hunter!

irishhacker said:


> I am jealous..darn work gets in the way of morning hunts during the week for me..
> Good luck..
> What is that cisco device I see?


HD cam. First time I have tried to video. We will see how it goes. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## recondoc

I'll be in the ground blind at first light tomorrow AM. Will post an update then. I checked my camera after two weeks and my 4GB card is filled with over 4000 photos. Lots of White Tail Does, Axis Bucks and Turkeys. I'm in a sweet spot this year and just need to stay focused on closing the deal. Opening day of TX Bow Season tomorrow.....here we go.


----------



## jawmarq

Out here for the night. A bit windy but with a frost advisory I hope they move tonight. 

Sent from the stand!


----------



## bcfr501

Well back in the stand for the night and looks like ill be hunting for the next who knows how long got put on administrative leave paid today while the investigation take place free vacation I suppose going to put me behind at work though


----------



## mn5503

Fall colors are getting close to peak. Just had a deer walk by, too far away and too thick to tell what it was.


----------



## animal killer

Awesome night to be out!!!! Been seeing a giant in this field the last nights I've been out!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SESDhunter

Live from my ground blind here in SE South Dakota. 70 degrees and sunny. Too dang warm. Not alot of hope for tonight but ya never know. Can't shoot them from the couch.


----------



## jawmarq

Just shot a small 6 or 8. Will post new thread with pics and vid


----------



## CootShooter

Got a new stand site I'm trying out today...

Panoramic:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jawmarq

And a doe! Whew!


----------



## n.sampey

52 degrees in the a.m. so ready this is opening day here in northeast la good luck everyone


----------



## bcfr501

Nice jaw


----------



## swampdonkey84

Im in. Cool 43 degrees this mornin. Hoping for anything to walk by except spots.


----------



## Mapes

In for michigans opener!

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk


----------



## King

In stand for the regular season opener. 51 degrees and breezy. Nothing moving as of yet other than tree rats.


----------



## cookie_pse'10

Just sat down for season opener here in north Texas...52 degrees calm calm winds..

sent from my incredible using tapatalk


----------



## williaml423

Had one walk by when i was halfway up my tree. I didn't get busted though. Weather is in the 40s I believe it sure feels good to not sweat in my stand


----------



## rivers387

Been in the stand since a little before 6am overlooking a food plot that I have already spotted 2 does out feeding early in the afternoon a little over a week ago. Haven't been back out here since then. Got a good feeling about this morning. Good luck to everyone that's out this morning.

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## uryc

Southern Illinois here. Really starting to worry about acorns knocking me out of the tree. Man what a crop this year.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bsizzle

Windy, but no rain yet. Creek was flooded so i had to setup im another spot. Not so sure about seeing anything. Only time will tell.
Sent from the best bowhunting gadget ever, bro.


----------



## uryc

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruthunter87

Just shot a doe 25 min into the opener in il. Will send pic giving it time

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## uryc

Just shot doe, think I am going to hang out for awhile though and see what happens, to nice of a morning to quit early.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rivers387

Got a doe and a fawn feeding on the food plot working their way towards me. Right now they are 130 yards away, mam I hope they keep coming.

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## uryc

Ruthunter87 said:


> Just shot a doe 25 min into the opener in il. Will send pic giving it time
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Me too, where Illinois

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarinB

AIS for quite a while now...nothing but tree rats and birds so far. Just a bit above 30 degrees and frost on the ground.


----------



## drsm720093

Opening day here in virginia. Haven't seen the first deer yet but got bored and took out a racoon. Not the first kill that I had in mind for my omen pro at least I put her to good use.


----------



## rivers387

Well I was wrong it's 2 fawns. One is just darker brown about to lose it's spots. Maybe something will join them here shortly.

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamo319

Sitting in the pitch black dark in North Florida listening to crabapples fall this morning was awesome. Finally got down into the 50s here. Saw one doe in the thick stuff so far. Still optimistic.


----------



## bckstrpbro08

*IN Opener*

Saw four does so far....got picked off by 1.... Makes me hate those slickheads more....now the treerats are barking let's hope the day gets better


----------



## williaml423

Ready to let one fly come on deer


----------



## recondoc

I must have screwed up my set somehow. I'm seeing a lot of animals moving around me but none will come in. I had to have missed something with my morning routine. Very frustrating. I'm going to sit tight here for a while anyhow.


----------



## recondoc

Sorry for the double post.


----------



## XFHUNTER

Slow opener in Stand at 530 low 40 wind north 10 to 15mph


----------



## n.sampey

Beautiful morning here in north la but only seeing squirrels and some wood ducks


----------



## bowtechJDW

Kinda slow here in AR. But a nice morning.


----------



## hillbillywilly

Windy this morning in Indiana, feel like a weeble wobble in my stand. One big doe so far no good shot, behind saplings.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## okdeerslayer

Just saw a doe with fawn was on my phone when she came in lol busted me

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mapes

Birthday opening day doe down! She has a wound on her back right leg but she feels no pain now! I love hunting!

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk


----------



## Mapes

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk


----------



## mhedlund

No deers in MN....testing out the picture from phone...

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## PSEtamer

20 mph straight line winds in ND, glad I'm in a protected area, saw one nice basket 8.

How long is everyone sitting till? sunrise here is 730, I'm leaving no earlier than 11.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## uryc

Mapes said:


> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk


Nice doe

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhedlund

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## PSEtamer

mhedlund said:


> No deers in MN....testing out the picture from phone...
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


Sheesh looks like the amazon, what part of MN are you?

Here's what I'm looking at, watched a jerk red squirrel eat my corn for 30 mins.







Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## uryc

PSEtamer said:


> 20 mph straight line winds in ND, glad I'm in a protected area, saw one nice basket 8.
> 
> How long is everyone sitting till? sunrise here is 730, I'm leaving no earlier than 11.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Already down, ran to town to get breakfast now back to get deer I shot earlier, then shelling corn the rest of the day

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoythews71

Working the night shift this past week, and havent been getting home until 10ish. Woke up this morning expecting NE winds, but they had shifted to NW, and thats no good for the spot Im wanting to head to. Winds supposed to be shifting again early this afternoon to the ENE, so Ill be out for it then.

It was actually nice sleeping in!


----------



## Ruthunter87

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbcayman

Opening day and it's quiet besides crows and squirrels. I'm going to hang in until at least 10:30. Then head back out at 4:30. Glad to be outdoors either way.


----------



## mhedlund

> Sheesh looks like the amazon, what part of MN are you?


 Northeastern MN. Where you at in ND?


Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## PSEtamer

Hoythews71 said:


> Working the night shift this past week, and havent been getting home until 10ish. Woke up this morning expecting NE winds, but they had shifted to NW, and thats no good for the spot Im wanting to head to. Winds supposed to be shifting again early this afternoon to the ENE, so Ill be out for it then.
> 
> It was actually nice sleeping in!


Sleeping in is for Quakers. GL this evening.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## King

Saw 4 does this morning at 80 yards on the other side of the property line. They decided not to cross the creek. Back at it this afternoon.


----------



## PSEtamer

[QUOTE
Northeastern MN. Where you at in ND?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Currently SE, our duck numbers are definitely up this year. limited out in 24 mins last weekend. torn between deer or ducks tomorrow, leaning deer.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bsizzle

Today was a bust. Cant get back out till monday, gonna bring the chest waders to get across that creek. Dont want no more rain!!!!!! But it will.

Sent from the best bowhunting gadget ever, bro.


----------



## DEryan85

Woke up real late..got settled up in my climber right at sunrise, which is 30 min after shooting time. Jumped a doe on the way in, then when I was climbing watched her run by me @15 yards. Heard a dozer running about 10am so i came out and the property owner had lit up a huge brush pile. Wind was blowing away from the woods though. Hes up in the front part of the property about 40 yards in the woods knocking down some big trees to sell now. I was about 300 yards down the woods line and not very far in because of running late and when I walked back in to get my climber I jumped another doe and her baby. Headed to the farthest thickest spot in the very back tonight.(about a mile hike) Property Im hunting isnt far from Dover Downs race track so with any luck I can use the last part of the race as a cover sound. Heres what I was looking at this morning.


----------



## BOWCHIEF

Cold n rain n wind here. Got a north wind so im in one of my fav spots where i saw a big 8 last year.


----------



## BOWCHIEF

38 degrees here with windchill... Chillen


----------



## Landscaping

im freezing, tired, and seeing ........0 I love being a bowhunter


----------



## bigracklover

Tagging this so I can find it later...


----------



## #hunter!

Trying the blind, lite mist in SW ohio. Wind high N at 17. Hope it lays down later. My favorite spot. Just pulled a card and saw 7 different bucks. 1 shooter 8 about 155". Pumped. on cam at 630 pm plenty of shooting light. Put out some Lucky Buck, give it a try, they love it.









Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiker

Setteled in for the afternoon. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodie1976

Just got here a but ago for a afternoon set on opening day and whats the first thing I see... The neighbor drive threw on a flipping bull dozer!.... Going to be a long day


----------



## #hunter!

Good rub on my way to the blind.









Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## PSE-KING1026

Just gettin settled in hhere in MO. 

Hopefully gonna be a good evening. 

anyone in Arkansas score on your opening morning?

Good luck to everyone huntin this evening.


----------



## PSE-KING1026

Trail in pic 1 leading to the field in pic 2. 

Hopefully something comes walking in tonight.


----------



## n.sampey

headed out right n ow here in northeast la good luck to all keep me posted


----------



## jerrod

Back in the blind now killed a doe around 830 this morning perfect wind have a good feeling


----------



## williaml423

Goin after this ole boy tonight


----------



## dagenius69

First day in the stand. I was so excited to get out the door I forgot my boots home. Needless to say my skeakers are now nice and muddy and wet. Gotta love it!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianD

someones sleepy


Message spread by Paul Revere


----------



## vabownut

I'm in after a uneventful morning.jumped one laying 10 yards from my tree on way in


----------



## cookie_pse'10

Been in the stand all day...few fawns and a bobcat lol...4pm and 79 degrees with a 8-10mph wind in my face ...hope the evening is amazing

sent from my incredible using tapatalk


----------



## Amurray

Live from southeast indiana, still a little windy but I'm on a great doe spot.. Probably just meat hunting tonight.. But enjoying my evening in the woods.


----------



## jnutz19

Im in NE Louisiana settled in for the evening. Sittin over rice bran it's like cocaine for deer!


----------



## APAsuphan

Finally on stand! JumPed a buck bedded by the stand excited to see what else comes by!


----------



## Lostleader

Windy on Ohio, but it perfect. So I wont be detected. 

60# Hoyt Maxxis
Easton 340 Axis
Magnus Buzzcuts


----------



## APAsuphan

Just went through the new trail cam pics and have 3 big shooters on it this could be fun!


----------



## cowboy bowhnter

In stand in mn. Leaves are changing and it is noise out here from fallen leaves.


----------



## jerrod

Well passed 6 does and then decided to shoot the 7th and she ducked my string like ive never seen lol


----------



## MrShake

Ruthunter87 said:


> Just shot a doe 25 min into the opener in il. Will send pic giving it time
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Good job, odly I recognize that spot... one of my faces if im right!


----------



## DarinB

Back in...later than planned dangit.


----------



## bcfr501

Well just got settled in a new stand and all the things went wrong climbed up in my climber and got drilled in the head with a wallnut that does not feel good and will scare the crap out of you then raising my bow up my quiver fell off so back down the tree I go now all I hear is some dude and his wife yelling from over a mile away at each other what a total bust but I'm gonna sit here any way good luck to all and God bless


----------



## PSE-KING1026

Been an uneventful afternoon here in the show me state. hopefully with the sun gettin lower they will start movin. 

Hope all are having a good sit in their stand.


----------



## mn5503

Leaves were falling like rain this morning, not much moving as far as deer though. Even with a starting temp of 28

Mixing it up a bit, (playing chess with the wolves) hung this stand today in a different spot after the morning hunt. Big time funnel/pinch that I've been meaning to get a stand in for years. It was kinda prepped last year, stand finally up. Should be a heck of a stand if the deer are here...

It's on a ridge so it drops off pretty steep behind me. There's a tricky 20 yard shot on a decent trail that way but I need to clear a LOT of branches.


----------



## cowboy bowhnter

Slow here and i dropped my pack out of the stand.


----------



## mn5503

I might finally be a step ahead of the wolves. Two does in the field in front of me.


----------



## CootShooter

New stand on public. Looks like it might be good. Got 2 does grazing on the neighboring property 90 yards away. Here deer deer deer...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mn5503

CootShooter said:


> New stand on public. Looks like it might be good. Got 2 does grazing on the neighboring property 90 yards away. Here deer deer deer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice looking area


----------



## CootShooter

75 yards and pointing the right way...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSE-KING1026

Well... Had 3 does come in. Missed the biggest one. Guessed her for 30 and she was definitely about 40. 

Needless to say, I'm investing in a rangefinder.


----------



## mn5503

Couple fatties at 40 yards.


----------



## n.sampey

Well it was a zero for the northeast la boy on day 1 hope everyone done better


----------



## DannyZack

*success*


----------



## rlbreakfield

DannyZack said:


> View attachment 1176100


Excellent!:thumbs_up


----------



## tazman7

Sat in the stand for nine hours today. Not one deer seen...frustrating. Tons of corn still up in the area though


----------



## DannyZack

rlbreakfield said:


> Excellent!:thumbs_up


thanks. he will be very tasty!


----------



## KeeganA

MY FIRST DAY OF BOWHUNTING: in the AM, had a doe and fawn walk by at 30, (didnt shoot for the fawns sake) and saw 25+ turkeys. in the PM, had a spotted doe walk by 5 yds from stand and had a giant for a 1 1/2 yr old bust me. (shouldnt have tried to pull back anyway, hes residential and he's gonna be a monster). pretty cool day


----------



## jnutz19

My first bow kill ever!! And I got it on video will post it later


----------



## madman19710

i always liked beavers but look what they did to my favorite spot nov 15th they are mine


----------



## CootShooter

Got to 54 yards and went into the woods up the hill. 15 minutes later had 3 more (big doe and 2 yearlings) come into the same lot and mill around until close. At close I blew a few fawn bleats to see what would happen and they freaked out and wheezed a bunch and ran off. Won't be wasting my time with that call any more. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## APAsuphan

Saw over 20 deer tonight, also saw my target buck in the distance make a scrape and spar with a little buck. Great night to be out!


----------



## daltongang

jnutz19 said:


> My first bow kill ever!! And I got it on video will post it later


Congrats!


----------



## AaronTritle

Heading out for my first morning of the season. Can't wait to get in the stand.

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mapes

In for michigan.1 bedded about 60 yards,out right now

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk


----------



## swampdonkey84

Im in one more time till I leave for Ohio Thursday. Good luck to everyone this morning. Be safe


----------



## espoores

On stand here in western illinois. All is quiet for now.


----------



## #hunter!

SW ohio, checked all my cams. Have a ton of small bucks. 1 shooter. Very quite morning. Saw 1 small 8 so far. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## KYBowtechMan

On stand this morning in KY. Took a big doe last night and saw lots of deer. Waiting for Mr. Big now.


----------



## Jamo319

In the 40s here in North Florida. Nothing so far.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## uryc

Trying a place I have only ever hunted once before. Hope it pays off.









Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## APAsuphan

Nice morning here in north Iowa.


----------



## JMaier

Good luck to you guys out there.


----------



## DarinB

Cold and quiet in Central Wisconsin this mornin'


----------



## Norwegian Woods

APAsuphan said:


> Finally on stand! JumPed a buck bedded by the stand excited to see what else comes by!


Beautiful spot


----------



## BOWCHIEF

In the stand with my son on his birthday for his very first bow hunt. Cold and rainy but were having fun. Doesnt look like well c anything. We were up at 4:30 so we could go buy his tag at walmart. I thought hed b dragging but he was more awake than i was.


----------



## uryc

Weather here in Illinois is awesome, had 7 does come right under me. Waited till the last two got to me. 15 yards, 25 feet up. Missed her, always make sure your bottom cam is not going to hit anything. It about ripped my bow out of my hand and cleared the woods, heck I think even the squirrels left out.









Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mapes

Little bro got his first deer with a bow about 30 minutes ago!

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk


----------



## Norwegian Woods

Big congrats to your little bro with his first deer with a bow!


----------



## tchandlr

Beautiful morning here (MN) too. Sun coming up, birds chirping , just waiting for the prey.


----------



## bcfr501

Cold and quiet in Missouri this morning frost on the ground in low bottoms hope one comes by


----------



## Maddog10

Not much movement here in western ky thus morning. Temps dropped to around 40 so I was expecting to bs covered up but they are throwing the shutout so far. Gonna sit tight though, something is bound to come by.


----------



## uryc

Just had three more does move through but did not come in range.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PSEtamer

Great morning to be in the tree, unless your a red squirrel eating my corn.

PSEtamer1 Red squirrel 0

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bcfr501

Small buck come by


----------



## saum1

Set up on river btm in northern Minnesota. Pretty slow just had doe and fawn come by at about 35 yards 

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## uryc

Opps they came back, shot looked good and good blood, 30 min and I will go get her.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## thadoc

The boy and I were in the blind this morning @ 5:30 am, pretty quiet. Had one doe come within 5yrds of the blind last night but no shot. seen some others in the bean field.


----------



## saum1

Just had another doe and two fawns








Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog10

I'm stuck! Have a nice 10-pointer bedded down 50 yards from me. Haven't caught this guy on trail cam but a definite shooter. Lots of mass!!!


----------



## saum1

Maddog10 said:


> I'm stuck! Have a nice 10-pointer bedded down 50 yards from me. Haven't caught this guy on trail cam but a definite shooter. Lots of mass!!!


Sounds fun! Do u risk a grunt call? 

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## smokecity

Testing the new blackberry....

Sent from my BlackBerry 9810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog10

saum1 said:


> Sounds fun! Do u risk a grunt call?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


It may come to that. For now just waiting him out though. Could be a long session.


----------



## Maddog10

Ugh... Testing my patience bigtime!!!


----------



## bcfr501

Maddog10 said:


> I'm stuck! Have a nice 10-pointer bedded down 50 yards from me. Haven't caught this guy on trail cam but a definite shooter. Lots of mass!!!


Wait him out and let us know when you get him good luck shoot straight


----------



## saum1

Maddog10 said:


> Ugh... Testing my patience bigtime!!!


Well good luck, I for one lack in the patience department 

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog10

Well I didn't get him but he didn't get me either so the hunt continues. What an incredible hunt though. Finally got him up out of his bed and then another buck decides to join the party. I'll start a thread with the story when I get home, but I couldn't be more happy with morning except that he didn't present a shot. Most fun I've had in the woods in a long time!


----------



## 3994555

Out for the evenig. Hardly any wind 65 degrees and already came to full draw on a turkey but got busted on the ground. HEre big momma!


----------



## jerrod

Just got good and settled in should be a good evening


----------



## campfindit2

Wet and cool here in VT. Soaked to the bone yesterday in my climber. Smartend up, sitting in my ground going today.


----------



## daltongang

Mapes said:


> Little bro got his first deer with a bow about 30 minutes ago!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk


Tell the little brother "Congrats"!


----------



## cmalone1

Got settled in the stand about 20 minutes ago...wind is blowing about 8-10 mph hopefully it calms down and I see some deer!


----------



## ohiobullseye

My daughter and I just settled in the blind, it is pouring rain and cold but I think the deer should be moving this evening.


----------



## bcfr501

3994555 said:


> Out for the evenig. Hardly any wind 65 degrees and already came to full draw on a turkey but got busted on the ground. HEre big momma!


Good luck your not far down the road from me


----------



## cowboy bowhnter

In stand. It is the warmest i have ever hunted. 80 degrees here.


----------



## PSE-KING1026

Settled in for an evening here in Missouri. 

Hopefully I'll see something! First time huntin this area this year. Got some pics of an 8 and we've seen a shooter but have no pics so I hope one of em walk out. 

Congrats on the kills. 

Good luck all!


----------



## rivers387

Found a ton of acorns and pecans on the ground. I'm in stand and got a great view of both. It's a windy evening but maybe it won't be blowing the wrong way when the deer decide to eat.

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## duckndog

My little buddy and I are waiting patiently. 4 does came down this trail this morning. Here's hoping they return this afternoon.


----------



## bcfr501

On the ground tonight some doe been walking through here every night so I'm tucked away in a fence line the should come out just a little light left about 40 yards to my left I have good cover to my left just enough to see one and get drawn before she steps in front of me we shall see how it plays out shooting from a sitting position that is the script any way see how it goes the wind is picking up a little it seems hope it works out for me on deer # 2


----------



## APAsuphan

Hunting from a natural ground blind tonight should be able to see some deer tonight.


----------



## Hawgfan

2 does in here early. Bucks only today though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KEH2984

Wasn't in the stand 10now min and two young does walked in...it's been quiet since then


----------



## bcfr501

Got a nice 8 here shooter or not?


----------



## mn5503

Hot as hell. Couple does feeding in the field in front of me. Would like to know where my buddy has been hanging out...


Last time I saw him it was a bit cooler outside. Hope he's still hanging around here.


----------



## cowboy bowhnter

Seeing alot os squirls. I even got a turkey tag so ill take that or a deer.


----------



## CootShooter

Up a tree again for the night. Warm, sunny, and windless here in SE Wisco. 

On another note... Having fun checking the score for the Packer game on my NFL app. Not so much fun checking the Brewers, though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CootShooter

Nothing yet except squirrels... and an owl off in the distance sounding off every 5 minutes or so. 

On another note... I'm having fun again checking the Brewers score. Good year for Wisconsin sports. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerrod

Just shot a 6 point think i heard him crash going to wait a bit for another one then go track


----------



## cowboy bowhnter

jerrod said:


> Just shot a 6 point think i heard him crash going to wait a bit for another one then go track


Congrats


----------



## captain71

The slick trick wanted to draw blood. After she got out of range kicked myself for not taking her. I got plenty time for a buck I should put some meat in the freezer first.


----------



## cowboy bowhnter

i ended up having 2 bucks fight 100 yard away over a hill then one came 75 yards out. So i didnt get a shot.


----------



## PSE-KING1026

Got it done with the PSE tonight! 

Missed him once and snort wheezed him back to 5 yards under my stand. 

Had trail cam pics of him and now he's on the ground!


----------



## recondoc

Heading out to the blind. I think I figured out what got me busted on Saturday. I had laptop in my bag for looking at trail cam photos. I didn't notice that it wasn't turned off. Although I couldn't hear the fan running, the deer sure as heck could.


----------



## bsizzle

Nice cool morning here in Pa. Got across that creek with some chest waders but the current was still strong, not sure if i could get a.deer back across. So far this morning only a few treerats and no deer. Par for the course here on public land.

Sent from the best bowhunting gadget ever, bro.


----------



## recondoc

Trying out new TapTalk for the first time. Beautiful morning here in South Texas. Had a mature doe and two yearling come in. Only available shot was on the yearling spike so I passed. Some turkeys have been coming around so I'm going to sit tight and see what happens. 


Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## recondoc

Had to put down the phone to shoot a mature doe. Grim reaper had her down in 30 yards. Hard to type with the adrenaline flowing. I hear more about so I'm going to sit tight and see if I can do a double. 
Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## deers08

Nice recondoc!!!


----------



## deers08

First day out this year. Hunting long island in NH. No natural food so feeder the way to go. Sweet.


----------



## PA Dan

Finished up a week of 12.5 hours nightshifts at 7:30 this morning! Hit the woods by 9 and shot at 9:05! Doe is down but the shot was a little back but I'm sure she is dead. Walked up on her to about 15 yds saw her head still up and was so thick I could not get another shot so I backed out and moved to another spot. I'll check back on her after lunch!


----------



## bsizzle

Had 7 hens move through, hope the deer do the same.



Sent from the best bowhunting gadget ever, bro.


----------



## recondoc

No such luck on the double. 
Here's a look at the damage the 1& 3/8" grim reaper did. 








Here is a shot of the left ventrical. 







This is my first kill with the Grim Reaper and I'm mighty impressed. 

Sent from my Desire HD using
Tapatalk


----------



## PA Dan

PA Dan said:


> Finished up a week of 12.5 hours nightshifts at 7:30 this morning! Hit the woods by 9 and shot at 9:05! Doe is down but the shot was a little back but I'm sure she is dead. Walked up on her to about 15 yds saw her head still up and was so thick I could not get another shot so I backed out and moved to another spot. I'll check back on her after lunch!


Went back after lunch to the last spot I saw her and there she was! One doe on her way to the "hunters sharing the Harvest Program" in Pittsburgh!


----------



## recondoc

Good one Dan, 
Congratulations. 


Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## BOWCHIEF

Back at it in a spot i havent hunted in 5 years. 57 n cloudy with a few sprinkles, much better wx than the last few days


----------



## #hunter!

Back in the stand in SW ohio after a cold windy weekend hunting. No luck so back at it.









Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOWCHIEF

How do i post pics here from my iphone? Thanks in advance.


----------



## #hunter!

BOWCHIEF said:


> How do i post pics here from my iphone? Thanks in advance.


Download photobucket. Copy and paste the URL here. That's how I do it. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## bcfr501

Come on deer nice doe will work or two


----------



## acesbettor

Congrats to everyone that has had success.. Cant wait til my season opens up!! Im living vicariously through you guys for now i guess so keep up the good work!


----------



## mhedlund

BOWCHIEF said:


> How do i post pics here from my iphone? Thanks in advance.


tapatalk has a "upload from camera" option while you are making a post. Very slick!


----------



## bsizzle

Just passed on a doe with a young one, was at full draw at 15yds and decided against it. More deer moving my way.

Sent from the best bowhunting gadget ever, bro.


----------



## bsizzle

Oh well, those doe cut off to the other side of the rock pile. Not to worried about it. Last night i had 2 more doe at 
70 yds feeding off the top of the mtn right to me only to turn and move out the ridge. I still have till thursday to hunt and the forecast looks good.




Sent from the best bowhunting gadget ever, bro.


----------



## bsizzle

Sent from the best bowhunting gadget ever, bro.


----------



## bsizzle

Anybody having problems with uploading/viewing pics using tapatalk? I cant do either right now.

Sent from the best bowhunting gadget ever, bro.


----------



## Evileyes74

DON'T DO A BLACKBERRY!!!!! I have had one for four years and HATED it. Recently changed to a Verizon iPhone and will never go back!


----------



## tim1676

#hunter! said:


> Back in the stand in SW ohio after a cold windy weekend hunting. No luck so back at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


PM sent...


----------



## ccall29

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ccall29

First attempt w tapatalk. Sitting in a 2+ acrea pocket between a powerline, meadow, and farm fields. Usually a staging area for the pm march to the field. Just had a hawk buzz my tree.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery

Had a hawk almost take me out of the tree Saturday morning, has pulling the fasemask off my head and when I opened my eyes swoosh the sucker tried to take me out???!!! I know they go after squirrels but I am only a nut up in the tree.


----------



## #hunter!

SW ohio, again. Just jumped 2 doe walking in. I want some meat. Maybe tonight. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## bsizzle

Gonna try this again


Sent from the best bowhunting gadget ever, bro.


----------



## sam77757

Well after 5 games of chess and hearing 2 gun shots go off about 200yds from my stand figure I would post a video cause ain't gonna see much with gun fire going off 










Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccall29

Just had a small 8 and a 3 under my stand. The 8 worked a few saplings then headed towards the field. Had him at 16 yds but he gets a pass this year. Had to sit down after the adrenalin dump. Thats what its all about.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fishfurlife

Long time reader, first time poster on this thread. Live from a blind(hole in the ground) in western Oklahoma on public ground. Brisk south wind and pretty warm. No sightings yet.


----------



## AaronTritle

I've had this guy on camera multiple times, but ill pass on him


Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustin862

AaronTritle said:


> I've had this guy on camera multiple times, but ill pass on him
> 
> 
> Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


Looks like back straps to me.


----------



## sam77757

I Have to add. Not 2 minutes after I posted the video I had a 200lb bear walk within 20 and sit down,and start digging at a rotting log! Was so fun watching him I decided to take the Shot and he wouldn't present the perfect shot so he gets another three days to grow!! 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tiapatalk


----------



## CootShooter

From this evening's sit...






He's lucky he wasn't a doe.


----------



## Mapes

In the stand...1 year ago today I killed my biggest buck yet so I had to get out this morning..3 at 40 yards already but waaaay to early for a legal shot

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk


----------



## BOWCHIEF

mhedlund said:


> tapatalk has a "upload from camera" option while you are making a post. Very slick!


Thanx!!!


----------



## Maddog10

Just had a momma and her two fawns pass by at 20 yards. She got the pass today with the young 'un's behind her. It's early though so I'm hoping maybe that buck will step out at some point.


----------



## BOWCHIEF

Test pic


----------



## CootShooter

Watching over the marsh this morning. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOWCHIEF

test pic two


----------



## Maddog10

I guess I just got busted by a doe. I never did see her but I heard her sqwauk or whatever you would call that noise. The weird thing is she didn't do it and run though. She did it several times and I still never heard her run off or saw her at all. Regardless, I feel like my morning is ruined.


----------



## Sprague103

Had a fawn at 15 yards for 20 minutes at 730 this morning putnum county indiana


----------



## BOWCHIEF

Well hidden


----------



## BOWCHIEF

Back in for the afternoon. It's turning into one of those days...skinned my knuckle, lifted my treestand seat and it dumped rusty water all over my bow 15 ft below. Gotta have some good luck coming my way after this.


----------



## rdj-pencilart

as always, good luck to fellow Bowtech user


----------



## valastroa

Sunny and low 70's here in DE. In my stand hunting an archery only wma, saw 5 shooters night before last, so just waiting ffor them to make an appearance again tonight only a little closer this time. With these temps not expecting to see much until the last hour of shooting light.


----------



## KEH2984

Been in the stand about 45 min, just watched a small buck feed for about 15 min. Ready for something bigger now!


----------



## okdeerslayer

Just heading out over slept night shift screws everything up its all good tho deer aren't moving til right at 7

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustin862

In the stand In northeast oklahoma. 76 degrees and a lil windy. First time out but have trail cams in this spot showing good bucks coming through right at dark. It should get interesting in about an hour.


----------



## dustin862

Test


----------



## Ruthunter87

Up for the evening! Mosquitoes are bad! No thermacell help lmao

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustin862

Just had a big doe and smaller buck walk by both gave me a shot but I'll pass since it the first day out. Still hoping big boy comes by.


----------



## King

In stand and ready to rock. Calm 46 degree morning.


----------



## PSE-KING1026

Sat in the stand a while this morning. Had 3 does come in. Landowner says there's a doe with twins and he doesn't want her shot so I let them walk. Couldn't tell if it was her with her twins or not but they got the pass anyway.


----------



## cookie_pse'10

Had a beautiful sit yesterday morning and saw a lot of deer...came back this morning and shot a 130-140 class 10 point...backed out gonna go find him when the crew gets here 

sent from my incredible using tapatalk


----------



## rdj-pencilart

congrats..
you would not post here if it was an unsure or bad shot.. so I'm sure you'll find him


----------



## bcfr501

Maddog10 said:


> I guess I just got busted by a doe. I never did see her but I heard her sqwauk or whatever you would call that noise. The weird thing is she didn't do it and run though. She did it several times and I still never heard her run off or saw her at all. Regardless, I feel like my morning is ruined.


It's called a blow and there is a bird out there that sounds just like a deer when it talks could have been that


----------



## BOWCHIEF

Back at it by an apple tree. Got the wind in my face, didn't get busted coming in, so God willing i'll see my first deer this season. 


Northern NY


----------



## irishhacker

Live from the blind in sw Ohio, 78 degrees 

Sent from my Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeT

80 degrees here. Its a warm one.


----------



## bcfr501

Back in the stand after a few days SSW wind at 13 gust to 20 hope it clams down in the next hour or so lest hope for a few to come on by


----------



## zmax hunter

Live from the ground in ks....gusting to 44 here.......can't stay home...good luck to all


----------



## lblades

Hunting in the deer blind with dad!


----------



## NY911

Awesome. Hats off to you!


----------



## 3994555

You better wake him up before you shoot one! He'll be mad if you don't!


----------



## lblades

Had the time of his life, but 4 hours in the blind after school was tiring for a 6yo. He cant wait for his turn! Hopefully we will soon be posting a picture of him with a deer!


----------



## Boston Shooter

39 degree and calm. Finally feels like deer season


----------



## swampdonkey84

First day here is se Ohio.looks promising from scouting yesterday but we will see.


----------



## buckeye 12 ring

Gunna try to smack a doe this morning. Hope one comes by.


----------



## ccall29

Had this guy rubbin 22 yds out. Small 8. Still waiting for his daddy to show up. He got about 6 yds, stared up at me for awhile then walked off

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BOWCHIEF

At it again this am. Beautiful morning to be in the woods.










Northern NY


----------



## BOWCHIEF

ccall29 said:


> Had this guy rubbin 22 yds out. Small 8. Still waiting for his daddy to show up. He got about 6 yds, stared up at me for awhile then walked off
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Very nice. U waiting on his daddy?


Northern NY


----------



## buck51

just had some does early the buck in my avatar came by the stand couldn't get a good shot also watched a fox chase some chipmunks for a while pretty good morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerrod

Just got settled in a ground blind wish it was as cool as last weekend


----------



## mhedlund

Warm and windy in NE MN....

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## midwestmaniac

Sitting in a patch of oaks dodging acorns. Got two bucks I'm after. Hope one shows. One is real big for NC and one is real unique. I'm not picky either one will do.


----------



## bckstrpbro08

*Central IN*

Really hot day here sittin in the bottoms hopin I can catch em moving to feed


----------



## DeadInside25

It's warm here in SC , been in stand since 5 have had 2 fawns in front of me for the last hour. Small buck feeding my way now.


----------



## BearSuitGuy

10 Days left to wait : (


----------



## jnutz19

Well just got settled in the stand. Kinda late but it's me and 2 buddies about 5 yds apart in the trees gunna hopefully shot some deer or hogs which ever comes out first.

Oh yea we are live from Louisiana and I got my camcorder so hopefully I can get y'all another video.


----------



## midwestmaniac

Well guess what? Neither Dumb nor Dumber showed tonight. Seen 9 does and fawns. Maybe next time!


----------



## jerrod

Saw some does and a button buck bit waiting on big boy now


----------



## DeadInside25

In for the am, 57 here, little breezy. Update from last night, saw 2 fawns and a spike, soon as I took my release off and put arrow back in the quiver a hog came out to my left. I was able to put release back on and nock a arrow, stuck him at about 30 yards and watched the luminock go off with it. My son and I trailed blood for a ways then it stopped. Will be looking after the morning hunt.


----------



## DEryan85

58 with light wind in my face. Had some walk by in the dark. Only action so far was a squirrel falling from a tree. The thud scared the crap out of me. He layed there motionless for about 30 seconds and then got up and bolted.


----------



## gtsum2

46 and calm here...white oaks dropping all around me but so far this morning have heard 10 shotgun shots close by to the north from the neighboring hunt club....puzzling as there r no open gun seasons at this time aside from dove...










There goes another shot as I type...lovely


----------



## dustin862

Morning all, in stand in NE Oklahoma. It very windy and temps around 70. Heard a few walk under me earlier. Hope a big doe or buck shows up today.


----------



## vabownut

Can finally post been in stand since 30 min before light and had deer all around me ,still are a few down ridge 60-70 yards .now have turkeys calling all around me. Beautifull morning


----------



## vabownut

Gtsome duck opened this am


----------



## recondoc

Just settling into the blind. Rained all night. Balmy 72 degrees this morning. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## williaml423

Im in the tree this mornin got busted on the way in and had a hard time gettin set up I hope it ain't one of those days.


----------



## thadoc

Sitting on the edge of a bean field this morning.. south winds are really killing me lately. Seen a coyote early this morning, didn't give me a shot before I winded me. Hope to see something else!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## recondoc

Shaking like all hell. Just shot a nice hill country 8.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker

The deer in my woods are all unconscious from being hit by all these freakish mutated large walnut falling everywhere 

Sent from my Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## psipower

williaml423 said:


> Im in the tree this mornin got busted on the way in and had a hard time gettin set up I hope it ain't one of those days.


I got busted as well, swirling wind right at day light and i got winded. Bummer


----------



## gtsum2

vabownut said:


> Gtsome duck opened this am


Ah ha...thanks!

Had three come in and work under my stand for about 15 minutes..momma doe knew something was up and was scentimg me...even looked at me in the stand several times....long story short I missed her at an extreme angle..I should not have.tried it but the other doe came back and I stuck her at 18 yards about 45 minutes ago...have not got down yet as Der r still moving near me...hopefully pics to come soon


----------



## recondoc

I'm pretty sure it's a good hit. 








Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## recondoc

Hit a little further back then I would have liked but the Grim Reaper dropped him in 80 yards.








Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## CootShooter

Back in a tree in Wisco. 










Gonna be like 80° today. Might not feel like fall, but I'd say 70% of the leaves have lost their green and probably 40% of the leaves have dropped already. Not seeing much sign of bucks getting frisky yet though. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williaml423

recondoc said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a good hit.
> 
> View attachment 1180761
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


looks good it shouldn't be far cant wait to see it.


----------



## williaml423

Late on that post. Congrats looks like a good one.


----------



## DeadInside25

Congrats on the buck doc ! Son just shot a spike, keep fingers crossed, this will be his first bow kill if we find it.


----------



## APAsuphan

Nice 130 8 bedded in tall grass 50 yards from my stand. Should be a good one next year


----------



## vabownut

Good job doc.............good luck to ya di25


----------



## KeeganA

Cold Morning for the way I dressed. Haven't seen a thing.


----------



## williaml423

It never never fails as soon as I see deer I feel the need to drop a duece


----------



## CootShooter

williaml423 said:


> It never never fails as soon as I see deer I feel the need to drop a duece


Very Pavlovian. Good thing you're not hunting moose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williaml423

Hahais it bad that i had to look up the meaning of Pavlovian


----------



## vabownut

No I just did the same ..........coot stop using those $10 words on out $1 brains. Lmao


----------



## DeadInside25

We found it, son's first bow kill !


----------



## williaml423

Congratulations he should be hooked for life


----------



## bcfr501

Congrats to all who had success this morning


----------



## Norwegian Woods

bcfr501 said:


> Congrats to all who had success this morning


+1!


----------



## williaml423

Ole hoyt got it done again this morning.


----------



## Boston Shooter

Back in my favorite oak grove. Hopefully something happens tonight. Busted a doe on the way in


----------



## HUNTFROMABOVE

Back in the stand for the evening... its hot but I think its going to be a good night


----------



## gtsum2

Arrow from this morning...think I hit a bit high, but should have gotten at least one lung??? Tracked for 100 yards through thickest cover imaginable and lost it...called two buddies and we looked for three hours and found nothing...not real happy but out at it again this evening in a different spot


----------



## vabownut

Back in and awake after little siesta in the stand . About 50 yards off bean field on a oak ridge dropping red oaks acorns everywhere


----------



## recondoc

Congrats to all who had success today. My thanks to all the kind words this morning from all of you folks. My Wife told me I looked like I had "Afterbow" shining on my face when I hit the door. Wish I could be back out again with you guys this evening but 10 year old daughter and the "Dolphin Tail" movie won out. Such is the Daddy Duty. Have a great evening in the woods y'all.
Best wishes and Happy Hunting to " Boston, VA, Getsum, Aaron and Huntfromabove" To quote the wonderfully infamous Uncle Ted "Whack 'Em and Stack 'Em".
Doc


----------



## AaronTritle

In the stand for the evening. Busted a buck on the way in. Wind is swirling quite a bit.. hope that the evening is worth while.

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## recondoc

Aaron,
No matter what, it's always worth while my brother.


----------



## cowboy bowhnter

In stand late. Most of the leaves are down. And a nice light wind. Im watching ducks swimming around by my stand.


----------



## APAsuphan

Back in the saddle. Got in without jumping anything which is always good.


----------



## AaronTritle

Yeah, I'm surprised at how much the timber has thinned out in the last week


Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## tchandlr

Back in a tree, waiting for the moment.


----------



## preacherjim

How do I subsribe to this thread.


----------



## preacherjim

Nevermind....I figured it out.


----------



## thadoc

Back in the saddle for the evening.. hope the wind dies down a bit!

Sent frback om my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jonshaff

It's 5:40 in Oklahoma...80+ degrees...and 20 mph winds...perfect deer weather! Ready for old mossy horns


----------



## AaronTritle

Wind starting to die down a little.. have 4 turkeys working the creek bank behind me.

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## vabownut

$%#%^&%$#*&%#. Dogs!!! Need I say more


----------



## Arobie120

Got the wifes iphone mounted to my bow. Hope i see one up close. In a white oak creek bottom in Arkansas


----------



## AaronTritle

Why do turkeys have to make so much noise walking through the timber?. Getting me all excited for a deer.

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianD

About to get whacked


Message spread by Paul Revere


----------



## DeadInside25

In for the am hunt, 61 and windy. Shot a yote at dark last night right under the stand, tracked blood for a ways, going to look again when done this morning.


----------



## uryc

Southern Il 54 degrees with a slight breeze

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## duckndog

Windy here on Ga. Just had a Finch light on my boot. Maybe he'll bring me luck.


----------



## TheScOuT

I went and put a blind in last evening, gonna be a great spot I think.

Drove out early this morning, about 40 mph wind and started pouring rain right as I pulled in to park. Decided to go back home...I'm not that hard core!


----------



## DeadInside25

Come on SCOUT you have to get mad at them !


----------



## rdj-pencilart

BrianD said:


> About to get whacked
> 
> 
> Message spread by Paul Revere


What were the results?


----------



## uryc

Got a doe down and 4 more hanging about 40 out with no clear shot for a double

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## uryc

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## uryc

Well the rest of them moved out. Gonna hang out for a while though and see what happens

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DXTFREAK

Hoping to get a buddy on film.


----------



## rdj-pencilart

all of you video guys make me jealous.. 

if you need help eating all the venison, I'll send my address... and not just the backstraps


----------



## uryc

Well brother text that he had a deer down hunting the same woods and about that time deer start coming in on me. Had one came within range but had me bouncing from one side of the tree to the other. Finally got a shot at 30, looking good for a double today, three counting my brothers.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## uryc

Well crap I read the message wrong, brother did not get one, they would not come in range and I missed the second one. Must have hit a tree.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## madisonsfinest

Last weekend 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## APAsuphan

Back at it, not real confident in the spot especially with this weather but it sure beats work and school!


----------



## jvanhees

I hear ya...screw work. Happy to be out in the stand....to bad its 79 out. Oh well


----------



## wsbark01

The hard times of the mighty hunter and his iPod touch!


----------



## bcfr501

Back at it again


----------



## thadoc

Back at again in the blind.. hope to see some movement tonight! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## tchandlr

Back to my favorite ground blind. Scene of the last kill. Hoping for something wit horns tonight.


----------



## PA Dan

Awesome morning in the stand! 49 and winds are calm. Just need deer!


----------



## duckndog

Windy with gusts to 25mph this morning. Lots of acorns below but so far no deer.


----------



## dagenius69

Beautiful morning in NJ. Hope to see some deer before it gets to hot.


Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jason171984

67 degrees in Louisiana no wind if only I could see some deer. Had one standing 30 yards from my stand at 545 and blew me out after I sat down. Not a good sign to start off the day.


----------



## JustinKansas

In the blind. It's been raining since Saturday...finally let up last night/this morning. 53deg. Wind in my face at 3-5. Shot a doe about 1/8 mile up this hedge row about 3 weeks ago...hopefully I can stick one soon.


----------



## APAsuphan

Jealous of you guys that get to hunt during the week.


----------



## tgloyd

First time in the stand this season... No antlers today, but there is still alot of time left this season.


----------



## Landscaping

In southern ontario. Its about 26degrees celcius. 80+ferenhiet! Hunting a creek crossing with bedding to feeding trail. Have 5 bucks on the camera and a bunch of does, since last thursday. Hope everyones enjoying the warm temps


----------



## dustin862

Nice cool afternoon with just a little wind here in NE Oklahoma. Rained all morning so should be good after noon. Set up on a new spot where I've seen pics of a few good shooters. Need to get one today.


----------



## dustin862

New spot


----------



## rlsmith14

Finally in the stand again! On a new farm in Cincinnati. I have hung several stands the last few weeks and Have seen several bucks on my cameras. 

Hoping to make It happen tonight!


----------



## itsslow98

Set up in my ground blind with perfect northeast wind for it. Hoping to smack a doe so I can get my bonus antlered stamp for another buck ive seen on the property. 

My buddy got this nice 8 this morning


----------



## vabownut

Back in stand I killed the tall 8 last year. Redoaks dropping everywhere 79 degrees and muggy . Anyone have a recipe for skeeters? Irene tour this place apart trees down everywhere .


----------



## Kelleborne

In the stand, finally. Had to hump it to get here after work. Shower, and all.
1 1/2 hrs til dark, new spot been gettin pics of a nice 10
Here. This is his core area, I think. Weather moving in, so I hope to. See him tonite. 
Don't know how to post a pic, from this iPhone or I would
Shhh... I hear something...
TBC...


----------



## vabownut

Spike been crunching acorns at 30 yards for 25 min.


----------



## XXZipXX

Been in the stand since 6am. Thinking either the local deer stopped liking acorns or their hung over from the weekend.


----------



## BOWCHIEF

Hot temps n water. Hoping the combo works for me. 


Northern NY


----------



## BOWCHIEF

One thing i like about hunting marshes is that there is almost always cattail seeds drifting by and sometimes it almost looks like snow. 


Northern NY


----------



## NY911

BOWCHIEF said:


> Hot temps n water. Hoping the combo works for me.
> 
> 
> Northern NY


Awesome! Good lcuk!


----------



## BOWCHIEF

A king fisher is diving in the water, startled me...how cool to watch. 


Northern NY


----------



## BOWCHIEF

NY911 said:


> Awesome! Good lcuk!


Thanks. It might be hot but im in a beautiful spot AND have some live entertainment, lol. 


Northern NY


----------



## TRM1515

Test pic.


----------



## acesbettor

*Fo*








Went out and did a little scouting/squirrel hunting before my monday opener.


----------



## BOWCHIEF

Lone wolf n i looken to slay something. 


Northern NY


----------



## mstreimz24

Just got in the stand. Wind is right temps in the high 50's. Perfect day to hunt. Even better all I do is cross the street from work to go sit! Got to love wisconsin!


----------



## TH30060X

Been up for a lil while. Had to get to my stand a different way. Had a forkie feeding in the beans down by my stand. It's full moon phase, but you can't kill em sitting on the couch.


----------



## bcfr501

Good luck mstreimz24 

After the day I had it is time for me to get in the stand and relax a big ole fat wad of chew in and bring on the deer worst day of my working career today walked in and the lady said to me ill see you after the woods didn't even ask me if I was going lol she just knew so here I sit bring on a nice doe


----------



## dustin862

It's a cool 50 degrees in NE Oklahoma with a slight north wind. I'm hearing deer all around me and the suns soon to be up. Had a smaller 8 come through yesterday but passed. I have the biggest six point in here I have ever seen. Would prob score in the 130-140s. We will see soon enough. Hope to be posting pics


----------



## Amurray

Nice morning in SE Indiana, hoping for a little movement before this cold front.


----------



## Amurray

Amurray said:


> Nice morning in SE Indiana, hoping for a little movement before this cold front.


And now it is raining.. Lol ohwell beats a day at work.


----------



## rdj-pencilart

sprinkling or hard rain?? hope you don't have to call it a day


----------



## rdj-pencilart

bcfr501 said:


> Good luck mstreimz24
> 
> After the day I had it is time for me to get in the stand and relax a big ole fat wad of chew in and bring on the deer worst day of my working career today walked in and the lady said to me ill see you after the woods didn't even ask me if I was going lol she just knew so here I sit bring on a nice doe


I'm jealous... being in a stand was my favorite place for copenhagen...... I miss it


----------



## #hunter!

Dreaming of the woods, but at a funeral now. Good luck all. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## CootShooter

Went out this morning in the drizzling rain. Had a yearling trot out of the woods and under my stand about 15 minutes after open. Saw 2 doe lazily come down a grassy hill about 300 yards away and mill around for about 20 minutes shortly after that.

Gonna head out in another hour or so and brave the drizzle... after tonight we have a stretch of days with high winds. Finally some fall weather.


----------



## CootShooter

Heading back out to the stand. 58 and raining. 

Had a frickin deer tick on me from this morning! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vabownut

Back in thunderstorms tornadoes and all. 80 degrees and storms all around I love it ! On edge of a swamp where I found 3-4 whiteoaks dropping .


----------



## bcfr501

Spot and stalked a little fork coming in and even drew back on him up tow 20 yards lol he even let me let my vow down and didn't even know I was around I guess I jumped him out of the little wood line and watched him go to some cedars lol got right up on him eating acorns that was fun I am now up in my tree maybe a little doe will come by for me to fill another tag good luck everyone


----------



## CootShooter

No deer, but check this out...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vabownut

Cool pic


----------



## williaml423

Just got settled hoping for a good rack today


----------



## #hunter!

Been 7 hot days out of the stand, now 49 in SW ohio. Little breezy, hope they move. Almost shooting light. Keep u posted. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Landscaping

Our fall turkey hunting in south central ontario. Windy. Derizzle and 3 good buddies. Beats work any day


----------



## williaml423

Goodluck hunter


----------



## williaml423

Def. Beats work


----------



## #hunter!

1 red fox down at 10 yrds. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doeslayer13

> 1 red fox down at 10 yrds.


Sweet


----------



## williaml423

Nice them suckers are hard to hit


----------



## PSEtamer

Rain, tip tapping away on the roof of my ground blind, picked the wrong day to not go shoot ducks.


----------



## irishhacker

#hunter! said:


> First fox with a bow. http://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd385/hunter268/Sugarcreek-20111014-00059.jpg
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## williaml423

Anyone had any luck I haven't seen a thing


----------



## PSEtamer

Like to think I have good bladder control, but rain is a worthy adversary. 

Im in a ground blind, went into a ziplock bag, placed that into a second ziplock bag, and spayed it with c'mere deer.

The deer are likely bedded .5-1.5 miles away, so I think I'm fine.


----------



## vabownut

In what is actually one of my favorite late season stands.kinda windy been wanting to hunt this in early season just never have so we'll see


----------



## Landscaping

*southern ontario*

Its 5 and I'm hunting a river bottom in the middle of nowhere. Seen a giant 160+" suburb buck here last night from the road! Hoping for some luck and skill tonight


----------



## vabownut

Just had 5 gobblers come by at 45yds


----------



## itsslow98

Already had a four point and a button buck at 25 and 8 yards. On the way to the property we saw 8 other does just at the bottom of this hill so let's hope they make their way up!


----------



## woodsbaby

I couldn't hunt today due to brakes going bad.. so when I get home there is 3 deer in back yard by woodline. I grab my bow and put a stalk on... Got to 20 yards. But they were stupid fawns and the closest was a button. So I drew on him and said thwack. Then they all ran off. What fun! Guess I got to hunt today afterall.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruthunter87

I am up really windy though!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## bherendeen05

*centeral illinois*

Not much activity yet west winds about 20mph. Hunting fresh cut bean field hope to take one home


----------



## bherendeen05

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## itsslow98

bherendeen05 said:


> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


Can't beat that view by much. Guess if there was a deer in that picture. Good luck this season!


----------



## DEryan85

First time hunting out of a hang on....little boss lite from ameristep? I think. Should have picked something with a bigger platform to break me in. I usually hunt 20-25 max out of my climber, this thing is 16 and I'm happy I didn't go higher. Goodluck to everyone this morning.


----------



## Thadchad1

In stand opening day pumped!


----------



## AaronTritle

In the stand for the morning. Cooler temps this morning. A little rain yesterday. Hoping to see some movement this morning.

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## gtsum2

Back at it again. Been raining for three days...good weather this.morning...saw 6 on the.drive to the.farm..hopefully the.move


----------



## brandent1

In the 40s here in MO. No wind. Hear them but can't see them yet


----------



## Thadchad1

The setup this morning


----------



## rdj-pencilart

good luck everyone. I smell a fresh kill very soon! and my nose works very well


----------



## CootShooter

Windy and chilly in Wisco, so I opted for the ground blind this morning. Kicked up a heavy deer on the way in. Nothing since. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagenius69

Nothing like being in your stand on the morning of your birthday. Just a little chilly here in NJ and now the wind is starting to pick up. Hope to see some movement, its been quiet all week.


Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## rdj-pencilart

woodsbaby said:


> I couldn't hunt today due to brakes going bad.. so when I get home there is 3 deer in back yard by woodline. I grab my bow and put a stalk on... Got to 20 yards. But they were stupid fawns and the closest was a button. So I drew on him and said thwack. Then they all ran off. What fun! Guess I got to hunt today afterall.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


understandable frustration.. but there is nothing stupid about a fawn... they all start out that way


----------



## jvanhees

30 mph winds here. Riding this maple is kinda exciting...no deer yet. 45 deg. And cloudy.


----------



## jason171984

52 in louisiana haven't seen anything yet hopefully something will move in today


----------



## danielq

Opening day in Alabama


Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronTritle

Squirrel 0, Aaron 1

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobby73

dagenius69 said:


> Nothing like being in your stand on the morning of your birthday. Just a little chilly here in NJ and now the wind is starting to pick up. Hope to see some movement, its been quiet all week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday! and goodluck


----------



## vabownut

Been in since way before light couldn't post cause had six does all over me this one couldn't take the muzzy through both shoulders dropped like hit with a rifle.


----------



## Norwegian Woods

Congrats vabownut


----------



## gtsum2

Congrats vabownut!


----------



## PanolaProd.

Openin day in bama... nothing exciting yet...


----------



## AaronTritle

vabownut said:


> Been in since way before light couldn't post cause had six does all over me this one couldn't take the muzzy through both shoulders dropped like hit with a rifle.


Congrats vabowhunt!

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## BowHntnWV

Just watched two young bucks fight for about 15 min .. they're bedded about 60 yards away now.


----------



## jnutz19

The view from my new double bull dark horse. Put out rice bean Thursday when I set up the blind and they have mauled it but with this full moon it's been mostly at night. Got settled round 6:15 haven't seen any yet but I did jump a few when I came in.


----------



## bowtech88swack




----------



## Hangac1093

It might be real windy, but I have only been in the stand 15 min and already had a doe and two fawns come out in to the field. Now let's just hope the big guy walks through here tonight.


----------



## amishracing

Good luck tonight brad.


----------



## PSE-KING1026

just gettin settled into a new spot. 

Found a ton of buck sign. Haven't got pics yet. Battery died. Got it back out today tho. 

gonna be a good night in the show me state I hope. 

Good luck all.


----------



## cowboy bowhnter

In stand sprained my ankle bad. Swoolen bad but still hunting.


----------



## bherendeen05

A bit windy here in central Illinois a lot of nice sign around the crick bottom seen a small doe hadn't been in the stand 20 min 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hangac1093

Well, the wind just blew it for me. I got to see my big buck for a second but he winded me.


----------



## BLan

cowboy bowhnter said:


> In stand sprained my ankle bad. Swoolen bad but still hunting.


Be careful getting down, it's going to be hard putting weight on it.


----------



## amishracing

*shot 13 point here 2010*

shot 13 point here 2010 hoping for some action tonight.


----------



## wvdeerhntr

My wife and I just got set up in a set of ground blinds. It is a perfect day with the exception of a bit of wind. It is her first bow hunt. I hope she gets one.


----------



## vabownut

In again on a small oak flat where 2 swamps join couple scrapes in here and can see where they been feeding.72 supposed to drop in the 50s pretty stiff wind .


----------



## cowboy bowhnter

BLan said:


> Be careful getting down, it's going to be hard putting weight on it.


Im out couldnt take the pain.


----------



## bcfr501

Any Missouri guys seeing anything not seen a thing all day and pics of deer are at or near midnight dang moon is bright at night yet here I sit


----------



## willq05

Back at this evening in bama had 3 doe come through this morning maybe I will get something this afternoon

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## APAsuphan

Back at my spot where all my hitlisters are. Nothing good on cam so that was discouraging but I do have a perfect wind so who knows.


----------



## vabownut

Just had a doe feeding to me not sure if wind swirled or what but she ran other way lol


----------



## huntnhammer

Looked this field over at lunch and liked what I saw.








So now, hope he comes back. Scrapes all over this place.


----------



## AaronTritle

I'm in stand for the evening. Temps should be dropping.. hoping to see something tonight, didn't see anything this morning.

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fugitive6

Coming to an end. Real windy. Just had four does creep through in a creek flow. New set for me. So im scouting for a better stand location


----------



## jnutz19

Back in my ground blind again this evening. I hope the temp drops I'm sweating right now. I think I'm in the only place where wind is not blowing from reading past comments. Didn't see anything this morning but hopefully freak nasty will come out tonight.


----------



## SESDhunter

Just got too my ground blind, running a tad late. 69 degrees and no wind. Thought id change it up tonight, set the decoy out. Good luck all


----------



## brandent1

bcfr501 said:


> Any Missouri guys seeing anything not seen a thing all day and pics of deer are at or near midnight dang moon is bright at night yet here I sit


Saw 12 doe this morning and a bunch of turkey. In my night stand now waiting on a buck. Our canms have all bucks at night. (most). Beautiful out though. I'm in swmo


----------



## thadoc

Me and the boy waiting for one to walk by... Lots of good sign here! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Fugitive6

Busted coming down with my climber. Darn wind. Didn't know he was there until I was on the ground.


----------



## bherendeen05

Deff not a good night let a doe walk twice shot the third time she walked by at 30 she angled as I shot hit her 2 far back no blood trail and no arrow ****ty. Guess it happens to the best of us 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## captain71

Been hunting for 25 years never seen one of this in the wild.


----------



## psipower

If you look closely here you can see about a zillion mosquitos in this pic and that's all i seen this eve. Crazy weather here in southern ms hoping things will start looking up.


----------



## tagmaster10

Took this doe on opening day. Had several come in just before dark this evening, but no shooters. I don't have cell coverage where I hunt so I will have to update each time out once I get home.


----------



## Mapes

In in michigan. Terrible morning so far. Dropped my light after I got in, cut my finger open with my saw, broke my saw, and my stand slipped.. Now its raining and I still have to track the buck I shot last night. Lovely

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk


----------



## FC_bowtech

All settled in. Looking to thin some does. On a cull hunt and our goal is 280 does this year. Place we are hunting hass 122 deer per square mile??!!!!! Good luck to all.


----------



## XXZipXX

Sitting here in Morgan co. Illinois. On a small timber acreage along the side a small creek and overlooking a grove of oak's. Looks to be a pinch point between two larger acreages. New stand for me so hoping it goes good. Wind is in my face but a little warm.


----------



## IsHeBreathing?

Been sitting here since 5.

Cold.

Rainy.

Perfect day to be sitting when the rain stops.


----------



## XXZipXX

Just had a doe grazing 100y to my left. She went behind a tree and I think she might have just bedded down. What teazer!


----------



## hoyt669

Had a bobcat pass by at 50 yards a minute ago


----------



## CootShooter

Thought the wind was going to be a factor this morning so headed towards the ground blind. 1/2 way there I thought I heard a deer milling around in the darkness so I got up a permanent stand we have up. Turns out it was a squirrel. After sunrise I had every squirrel and his brother romping around in the leaves this morning. Currently have 7 within bow range. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TH30060X

Still haven't seen anything, but @ least the wind isn't blowing 40mph like it was yesterday


----------



## CootShooter

LOL... I'm going insane with all the ruckus going on around me!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcfr501

Well here I sit


----------



## vabownut

Coot squirrel gravy and biscuits sounding good yet? This no Sunday hunting sucks ,first day in a week it hasn't rained or wind blown 30 mph


----------



## gtsum2

vabownut said:


> Coot squirrel gravy and biscuits sounding good yet? This no Sunday hunting sucks ,first day in a week it hasn't rained or wind blown 30 mph


agreed


----------



## Ksrutjunkie

I think the squirrels and the chipmunks are rutting today, they are driving me bonkers for some reason!


----------



## bcfr501

Yea they are chasing all over the place


----------



## CBRPHX09

Well here I sit wishing I would have taken the decent sized spike I had under my stand. Haven't seen anything since.


----------



## mr_evans2u

3 of us out and not one deer spotted yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captain71

hoyt669 said:


> Had a bobcat pass by at 50 yards a minute ago


I had this one at 10 yards from my stand.


----------



## FC_bowtech

Doe #4 down for the season. Can't beat killing deer with a bow and giving the meat to needy families!


----------



## PSEtamer

captain71 said:


> I had this one at 10 yards from my stand.


Are these legal I'm your area, and do you have a tag?


----------



## XXZipXX

I had a spike come under me at about 9:30 this morning. Ducked my arrow and ran, then turned around and came back curious. He never did offer me a second shot though.


----------



## captain71

PSEtamer said:


> Are these legal I'm your area, and do you have a tag?


They are not legal till November. I'm not sure if you need a tag.


----------



## nelliott

TH30060X said:


> Still haven't seen anything, but @ least the wind isn't blowing 40mph like it was yesterday


Maybe you should spend more time huntin and less time on AT....


----------



## PSE-KING1026

brandent1 said:


> Saw 12 doe this morning and a bunch of turkey. In my night stand now waiting on a buck. Our canms have all bucks at night. (most). Beautiful out though. I'm in swmo


Where at in swmo? I'm in south central mo in Howell county. Not being seein much lately. Next week with morning temps in the 30's it should be on. I'm hopin the big boys will be movin.


----------



## Ohiorut

In stand...18 high in climber...20 yards from a scrape. Let's hope the wind dies a bit and the big guy shows up

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bcfr501

Father Lord in the name of Jesus we thank you for this day please forgive us for we might have sinned watch over our loved ones and we pray for a bountiful harvest lord and please keep us all safe AMEN!!!


----------



## irishhacker

In stand, 20 up in the climber. Got settled in 3:45. Had a young doe at 7 yards by 4:00. No spots, but gave her a pass. Nothing since then

Sent from my Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronTritle

Back at it for the evening. A little windier today than I would like. But better than sitting at home.

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## duckndog

Youth firearm opener is this weekend. I've got my two favorite hunting buddies with me. Hope my son gets one this afternoon.


----------



## thadoc

In the saddle for the evening, little windy but all worth it.. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## APAsuphan

In a stand we just put up down in a creek bottom. Plenty of sign around and it's somewhat out of the wind. Could be a fun sit.


----------



## MNmike

Well I hope to be live from MY stand on Tuesday.

This will be fun.


----------



## CootShooter

Back in the blind for the evening sit passing the time between the Packers and Brewers games. 

Ahhh... Wisconsin in October. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tchandlr

Windy her in MN. Just hated to waste a day in the house.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNmike

Got to be half monkey.
been windy.
I'm just pumped. Three weeks!


----------



## espoores

Im at it again here in west central illinois. 46 degrees and a calm breeze, I feel like straps for dinner tonight


----------



## acesbettor

Good luck today everyone.


----------



## amishracing

looks like no one is hunting today.... bummer!


----------



## CootShooter

amishracing said:


> looks like no one is hunting today.... bummer!


I'll be out for the evening sit.


----------



## DannyZack

Great signs of pre-rut right now! Heres a pic of this evenings sit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acesbettor

Here for the evening.. Fresh sign that wasn't here last week.. Good luck all!


----------



## Amurray

It's a little windy... Busted two out on my way in, they went into the wind I hope they wind back up toward me


----------



## #hunter!

3 days of high winds in sw Ohio, cooled off now 51. Should be good on an hr. tree rats driving me crazy.


----------



## GizUSN

Beautiful day in Southern Maryland. Jets all around me in the stand. Sounds like money. Oh, no deer yet. Just tree rats.


----------



## bowmadness83

Got into my stand at 415, over looking a clover plot first movement at 545 one doe 175 yards away working her way slowly to me


----------



## irishhacker

Beautiful day in sw ohio

Sent from my Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## CootShooter

Just had a single doe come in off my right, then 5 minutes later had 2 off my left. 

Hunting a ground blind in a pretty thick stand of woods between 2 marshes... never got a good bow range shot. Had this have been slug season I could've had my pick. Heart is still pumpin, though. Now I'll be stuck on ninja mode until close. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BearSuitGuy

Opening day was today! It was my first day hunting and baby do I want more! I got to my parking spot around 5 this morning, got dressed, and headed for my stand in the dark. After magically finding my climbing sticks I stashed a couple days prior, I made my way up the tree. After I was about settled and pulled my bow and pack up I dropped my flashlight to the ground as it was on. Down the tree I went to get it and back up again. Not two minutes later I hear loud crunches and leaves moving right behind my stand in the pitch dark. A little spooky until I heard it grunt! I was waiting for first light hoping he bedded down behind me. But when light came there was nothing. I didn't see or hear much until I bumped into a deer on the scenic route back to the car. It took off and I couldn't wait to get back tonight.

So I got back to my spot around 330 today, poked around for a new possible spot and settled down in my stand by 4. My ears were playing tricks on me. I was sure everything I heard was a deer about to step out into the clearing. Bummed out I made my way back to the car once more with about 20 min left of shooting light. This time on the main trail another doe came walking out from the field to my right and stopped. It was about 60 or so yards away. I got down on one knee and had my arrow ready. The doe ended up taking off into the woods a min or so later. 

I WANT MORE!!!!!


----------



## #hunter!

Just got in and the games are on in sw Ohio. Just had a 150+ follow 4 does. He has about 13 " g2s . Found my target. Won't sleep tonight.


----------



## psipower

Watched 2 does for an hour. Finally got up to 30 yards and before i ran out of light i took the shot. 2 blade rage opened and complete pass through. Headed to see if i can find her now.


----------



## acesbettor

psipower said:


> Watched 2 does for an hour. Finally got up to 30 yards and before i ran out of light i took the shot. 2 blade rage opened and complete pass through. Headed to see if i can find her now.


Good luck finding her. post some pics up!


----------



## acesbettor

BearSuitGuy said:


> Opening day was today! It was my first day hunting and baby do I want more! I got to my parking spot around 5 this morning, got dressed, and headed for my stand in the dark. After magically finding my climbing sticks I stashed a couple days prior, I made my way up the tree. After I was about settled and pulled my bow and pack up I dropped my flashlight to the ground as it was on. Down the tree I went to get it and back up again. Not two minutes later I hear loud crunches and leaves moving right behind my stand in the pitch dark. A little spooky until I heard it grunt! I was waiting for first light hoping he bedded down behind me. But when light came there was nothing. I didn't see or hear much until I bumped into a deer on the scenic route back to the car. It took off and I couldn't wait to get back tonight.
> 
> So I got back to my spot around 330 today, poked around for a new possible spot and settled down in my stand by 4. My ears were playing tricks on me. I was sure everything I heard was a deer about to step out into the clearing. Bummed out I made my way back to the car once more with about 20 min left of shooting light. This time on the main trail another doe came walking out from the field to my right and stopped. It was about 60 or so yards away. I got down on one knee and had my arrow ready. The doe ended up taking off into the woods a min or so later.
> 
> I WANT MORE!!!!!


:thumbs_up
Addicting isnt it!


----------



## acesbettor

It was very windy today, had gusts up to 30mph, Think that might have kept the deer bedded down a bit longer than usual in my spot. I usually always see at least a couple does but nothing tonight. Ill be back in there wed if i can get another south wind.


----------



## psipower

Well recovered it. Wasn't the doe i shot it for. First bow kill.


----------



## acesbettor

psipower said:


> Well recovered it. Wasn't the doe i shot it for. First bow kill.


Congrats on your first bow kill!


----------



## rdj-pencilart

hey..... first or last, the venison all taste the same (and tastes great)... congratulations


----------



## psipower

Thanks a lot.


----------



## willq05

Settled in for another morning sit

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## williaml423

Well just got off work and im off for two days im goin to sit my blind out here in a bit and might sit for a while this evenin. Done with tree stands until this wind slows down I feel like im riding a rollercoaster when te wind gets to 30mph.


----------



## Amurray

tree rats are obnoxious this morning.Cold front with 3 days of rain moving in. hoping to get on something today.


----------



## sampsta

I was out yesterday for the afternoon sit with my boy. we had pics the night before of a buck..no luck last night though


----------



## jlamp

Good pic. I like to see the young ones participate. Keep this sport going!


----------



## CootShooter

psipower said:


> ...First bow kill.


Oh man, the next couple years are gonna be brutal on your wallet.


----------



## CootShooter

sampsta said:


> View attachment 1187939


That's one HUMONGOUS smile! I can't tell if he is having fun with his old man or not.


----------



## sampsta

He received his first bow this year for his BD, he is not legal in Mass yet 2 more years but i took him turkey hunting in maine a couple weeks ago. He is legal up there. He is good when we go out, very quiet. These two stands are only about 13 feet up do you think that is too low? I have a 2nd site with a 2 person big game that is 17 feet up. just curious about how high your stands are.

Even though we didnt see any last night he had a blast and yes it is a hit to the wallet. i already got allot of flack but its worth it. i can always work more OT...lol


----------



## bobby73

sampsta said:


> He received his first bow this year for his BD, he is not legal in Mass yet 2 more years but i took him turkey hunting in maine a couple weeks ago. He is legal up there. He is good when we go out, very quiet. These two stands are only about 13 feet up do you think that is too low? I have a 2nd site with a 2 person big game that is 17 feet up. just curious about how high your stands are.
> 
> Even though we didnt see any last night he had a blast and yes it is a hit to the wallet. i already got allot of flack but its worth it. i can always work more OT...lol


Consider it a very good investment


----------



## sampsta

without a doubt..he has a blast and i enjoy spending the time with them!


----------



## bowmadness83

Sitting on the edge of a clover plot, nothing yet


----------



## psipower

bowmadness83 said:


> Sitting on the edge of a clover plot, nothing yet


Are you watching my clover plot? Stand up and wave let me see if i can see you.


----------



## bherendeen05

Sitting in the blind just got done raining so hope the big boys come out to play now 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## DXT SHOOTER

Will one of you please post instructions on how to download pics from tapatalk?


----------



## bherendeen05

Click your menu button on Ur phone. You should get another box to pop up some where it should say share then click gallery or where ever your pic is and select the pic you want and attach it then hit submit


----------



## jnutz19

Got settled in the stand about 5 pm later then I wanted to but work prohibited me from getting in here earlier. This is actually my first public land deer hunt. It's less then a mile from my house and a perfect spot to hunt during the week.

Temp is in the mid 50s here in North LA and very very windy!


----------



## CootShooter

Up high on a hillside. Calm and a brisk 46. Got all hot & sweaty walkin in... getting chilled. Had a small doe walk by about 1/2 hour ago. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psipower

CootShooter said:


> Oh man, the next couple years are gonna be brutal on your wallet.


Geez! Already taken a toll to this point and Im only 1 deer in.


----------



## PSE-KING1026

Gettin settled in for a breezy morning here in the show me state! 

Good luck guys!


----------



## DeadInside25

Raining here in sc, I'm off work and I'm mad at them!


----------



## willq05

Its windy and cool this morning in alabama

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn

Nice and cool with a north wind here in central ok. Lots of squirrels and crows, hopefully deer show up. Decided to go in the woods and not to the food plot this morning.


----------



## lovetohunt93

I conected on this 8 point yesterday morning, 10/18/2011. Hes my biggest buck so far.


----------



## tim1676

Nice job...


----------



## rdj-pencilart

great job, you have to be proud... remember this fact.. you can't eat the horns not matter how big they are.... ( however, you can sprinkle a little salt and pepper and lick them)


----------



## MNmike

Just wrapping up the morning hunt. Seen nothing. 33* when I went out. Hunted a ridge close to the cabin. First time out up here. Winds are ok. 5-15 mph.


----------



## MNmike

Nice buck lovestohunt. Congrats!


----------



## lovetohunt93

Thanks guys! Im really happy with him!


----------



## PSE-KING1026

Congrats on the kill. 

back in the tree for the afternoon/evening. Hopin I see something. Winds are around 10-15 unfortunately


----------



## acesbettor

Got in the stand about an hour ago.. 55° and rainy with a north wind 10-15 mph


----------



## acesbettor

lovetohunt93 said:


> Thanks guys! Im really happy with him!


As you should be! Congrats!


----------



## mhedlund

Hanging out in my tree saddle in northern MN. First day using estous scent this year.


----------



## n.sampey

In northeast, la 26 MPH winds and its 64 degrees. God this is better then that oil rig 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## CootShooter

Holy hell! Batten down the hatches! 25mph winds gusting to 50 in Wisco! 

Walking in this afternoon I could hear turkey gobbles through the wind near my blind. I stopped and glassed the area and saw a decoy. This is private land, so I figured I would go drop the hammer on this clown in my spot, so I start sneaking my blind. I get close to the blind and I notice the windows are all shut. When I look back toward the 'decoy' I notice that it is gone! Argh!! I looked through my binocs for 30 seconds and that thing was a statue. I bet I was only about 60 yards from them. :headslap;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MNmike

So I went looking for beaver downed wood between todays hunt. Found some but also found a wolf kill fawn.

Went out at 3:30 and all I had was a spike at 10 yards.

Tomorrow?


----------



## acesbettor

Would have been easy to stay in bed this an... Back at it again 55° and rainy overlooking a creek


----------



## travismoto

Great buck! Congrats! A trophy is what you make of it. No one ever be able to tell me what a trophy is to me.


----------



## Hangac1093

travismoto said:


> Great buck! Congrats! A trophy is what you make of it. No one ever be able to tell me what a trophy is to me.


Can't agree more. My first 8 was about that size. I was so proud, you can't beat that feeling. I had the head mounted. I will never shoot my first 8 pt ever again.


----------



## Hawgfan

Live from my stand. Winds are calm, 72 degrees. Work sucks!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RepOfTX

Heading out tomorrow for the six hour drive to west Texas. 2,000 acre lease is doe heavy and no hogs, if you can believe that.
This will be my first bow hunt along with my son. Have been practicing daily since May. We will see how it all goes.


----------



## MNmike

Canoed to a new spot this noting and did some rattling. Nothing. Try a different new spot this afternoon.


----------



## Docrich

All I'm seeing are turkeys


----------



## GBurkett

Rain all day and 50-60 mph wind gust. I'll hunt in my dreams thanks.


----------



## hawkdriver55

*Stuck at work*

Cool snap hit in last night. It was 41 degrees this morning and I am sure the deer are moving like crazy!!!! Stuck at work for 4 more days before running to the woods. Good luck to all in the woods today.


----------



## cookie_pse'10

18 yards to the feeder nothin but open country in front and thick mesquite trees behind and in both sides...little warm at 68 but wind is in my face 
sent from my incredible using tapatalk


----------



## thadoc

In the blind early tonight... Found a nice new scrape on the way to the blind. It's about 50 yrds from where I am, hope he comes out tonight.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## thadoc

In the blind early tonight... Found a nice new scrape on the way to the blind. It's about 50 yrds from where I am, hope he comes out tonight.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## okdeerslayer

In the stand for an evening sit hunted this morning deer were beded all around me an bumped them coming in I probaly should have backed out but wasnt going to drive 2 hours home

Sent from the slayer of deer VIA tapatalk


----------



## bherendeen05

In the blind for the evening sit. Still a bit windy. Hope it dies down a bit. Been seein mom with a set of twins. But they still spotted up so they get the walk. Hope to see Mr big tonight


----------



## rivers387

In an new spot for the evening. Was thinking the wind would be to my favor. It's swirling a bit. Maybe it will die down. 

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn

Just a slight breeze here in central Ok, good frost this morning but I had to go to work. Warm now but cooling off. Somehow, despite the hot, dry summer, there are a ton (but tiny) acorns here. Squirrels are going nuts (pun intended) but I have not seen a deer while in this particular stand. Wind is good, so maybe tonight.


----------



## NY911

Scenes from today's hunt...had 6 deer come through about 0845...4 does and 2 buttons...as tempting as it was...and as good a shots as I was presented with...and and BAD as I wanted to kill one..I could not...Gramp's rules...NO DOES!


----------



## jace

Good wind, squirrels, no deer, and im hungry


----------



## Ruthunter87

Back at it tonight windy but just excited to be in the stand good luck everyone

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn

jace said:


> Good wind, squirrels, no deer, and im hungry


Pretty sums it up!


----------



## bherendeen05

Just seen the best reason to hunt even more. Just seen at least 190 class buck. Game on


----------



## bherendeen05

Gonna be moving the camera to this new set of woods hope to at least catch him on it


----------



## WJA302

Had a 6pt feeding around me for about 45 minutes this evening. I know there is a real nice 8 in the area. Still have not taken the time to figue out how to upload from the woods.


----------



## GBurkett

3am on the way home from work, deer everywhere. I think today looks good.


----------



## MNmike

5:15 and 29* here. Light breeze out of the west. Might be a good day.


----------



## DeadInside25

37 and light west wind here in SC. Climbed a new tree closer to where I have been see the bucks come through the hardwoods, wind is good, we will see if the luck is with me.


----------



## n.sampey

Been in stand for 30 minutes,39 degrees with 3 MPH wind here in north central la good luck everyone 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## apollo610

Good luck guys, Im stuck at work.
Will be checking back for updates.


----------



## MonsterMan17

Girlfriend and I are sitting in the blind. Mid 30's, frost on the ground, and a light wind out of the wsw. Keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## n.sampey

Busted by a doe from 30 behind a tree I was at full draw and she got the scent 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## CootShooter

I'm cold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 50bowhunter

Just had 3 bucks circle around me. Nothing huge ..... not that I care


----------



## DeadInside25

The deer are moving around me, seen 4 doe's, a spike and a 6 pt. just nothing with any size.


----------



## NHLHVECTRIX

wja302 that takes will power right there...


----------



## n.sampey

Testing 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## daltongang

Docrich said:


> All I'm seeing are turkeys


Shoot em


----------



## tchandlr

Love Fridays. In a new stand today. Had a nice doe sneak up right behind me on the slow stalk in. Could be a good evening.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostleader

Making it happen in Ohio. Wind has picked up, opposite of what it should be doing.

60# Hoyt Maxxis
Easton 340 Axis
Magnus Buzzcuts


----------



## Amurray

Windy, but it really is nice out here, after 3 days of rain going for movement.


----------



## itsslow98

Little windy but its in the right direction. Had 8 deer in the field at 230 and one being a pretty nice 7 pointer. Have two fawns and a 4 pointer within 60 yards right now.


----------



## n.sampey

On stand in north central la 78 degrees with 4 MPH south winds spooked one bedding under stand on way in feels like a good day 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## brennan

In the blind with my buddy kev....magic time in 10 minutes. wish us luck


----------



## n.sampey

Goodluck bro

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## jawmarq

First time out since I shot two at end of september. Looks promising.


----------



## #hunter!

Just had a friend shoot a 140s bust in sw Ohio and I had a 10 pt 150 at 32 yes watched him 9 mins before I could have shot. I was shaking. Did not shoot, afraid buck fever would have not made a good shot. Have to learn to control my emotions. Hope to have a second chance.


----------



## lblades

Hunting in IL in the deer blind tonight just on the edge of the hook woods facing the corn field, getting pretty cold. Saw a nice buck chasing a doe, it's about that time! :wink: Had a good size buck run right up on us and start screaming. Nothing tonight, Try again in the morning. They came out about 6:00 today, earlier than they have been for us.


----------



## ASOTV

Saw my first buck this year hunting.. small buck on the move through a cut corn field. You think they are starting to chase or was he just runnin around?


----------



## Tim/OH

In the stand right now for the first hunt of the year.....got in about 6:50.

Beautiful morning to hunt temp is 37....wind is coming out if the west perfect.



Tim


----------



## bherendeen05

Great morning here in Illinois. Little to no wind frost on the ground and 35 degrees that should get them moving


----------



## gtsum2

43 and calm...been in stand since 6. Woods r quiet so.far...only sound is acorns dropping


----------



## bobby73

i just had a opossum climb up and hang out in the tree with me for awhile


----------



## nogoodreezen

32, no wind, and frost here in KY. Beautiful morning! 

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## n.sampey

55 degrees very little wind here in north central la u can hear the acorns falling 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronTritle

A little warmer than yesterday here in Iowa. Only have about 3 hours to hunt this morning. Hoping to see some movement.

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostleader

32 and calm with a good frost. Woods is really quite for the first frost of the year.

60# Hoyt Maxxis
Easton 340 Axis
Magnus Buzzcuts


----------



## Amurray

Awesome cool morning in Se Indiana,34* but it feels like a good day


----------



## MartinBowBro

Nice morning. Spooked deer comin in. Feels good here in the woods.


----------



## rackman323

Perfect morning here in Ohio. Foodplot is looking lush. Had a buck come thru before legal shooting time.


----------



## wvdeerhntr

Mid thirtys, barely a breath of wind everything is calm and cool. A great day to be out.


----------



## Mike_13

Slept past my alarm. Ended up getting settled in my stand around 0740. Heard a twig snap at 0744 and had a yearling at 25 yes. No clue where it came from. Curious to see how accurate the forecasted movement from time2hunt really is. Saying 0750 to 1034 is excellent. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## jnutz19

Settled in my ground blind kinda late but didn't spook any comin in so I'm good. Got a nice 9 point on camera this week so hopefully I will see him. In the mid 50s here in LA thought it was supposed to be cooler but overall a nice morning. 

Good luck to all this morning!


----------



## thadoc

In the saddle @ 5:45. Calm morning, should be good.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## rdj-pencilart

I've been hoping for one of you to get monster before my trip to Canada.. which leaves tomorrow morning... I work better under pressure, so you have all day today to get a monster buck.. GOOD LUCK


----------



## sirkle

Beautiful morning here in KY! 35 degrees, slight SW wind, clear skies. Had our first good frost last night, oughtta be good. I think I hear something, gotta go.


----------



## CootShooter

rdj-pencilart said:


> I've been hoping for one of you to get monster before my trip to Canada.. which leaves tomorrow morning... I work better under pressure, so you have all day today to get a monster buck.. GOOD LUCK


I'll shoot the first monster I see today for ya. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n.sampey

First bow deer down pics coming soon it was like heaven in a tree baby o yeah hope everyone else is doing good

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_13

Just had a doe and 2 yearlings come by 100 yards out. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## jason171984

Here in Louisiana it's 57 degrees light wind see if today is productive 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=30.943775,-92.946936
Bear Shadow and Blood Runner 3 blades


----------



## recondoc

Best wishes to all who are at it this morning. I wish I could be out with y'all. Still have another 5 days to work before I can travel back home. Will hopefully be back in the blind next weekend looking to close the deal on an Axis buck....or two....(it's my fantasy after all). Go get 'em folks.


----------



## rdj-pencilart

CootShooter said:


> I'll shoot the first monster I see today for ya.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


good thing to read... good luck


----------



## tchandlr

Sunrise in the blind, beautiful, cool morning. Got winded by 2 as I got to the blind, hoping their still in the area. Good luck this morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ASOTV

Had a decent buck come through at 7.. he went completely around me and I think he bedded down. But at 8 I would have sworn I heard 2 buck grunts. I've heard them before. But it seems early for the to be ruttin around. Could it have been my smomach growling?! Ha. Who knows... ill just keep waitng here to find out.


----------



## amishracing

Surrounded by deer. What a good morning


----------



## duckit

Nice cool overcast morning here in SW Pa, seems like the deer should be moving but other than the turkey that flew off its roost a couple trees over I have seen nothing.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronTritle

Got 2 does being followed by a buck in my sights. Hoping they come a little closer.

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronTritle

Darn! Moving too quick for a shot. He was driving the does HARD!

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronTritle

They circled back around.. took a shot, may have been a little high.. going to check for blood in a second!

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## Norwegian Woods

Hope you got a good hit


----------



## bow375

Nothing here.Missouri ..just a crap load of squirrels 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronTritle

Clean miss, I'm alright with it though. It was nice to see some movements this morning. The bucks are becoming crazy active!

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonshaff

55 with SE wind here in NE Oklahoma...saw 2 six points with their heads down...storms comin later....
God is great!


----------



## daniel.thorn318

AaronTritle said:


> Clean miss, I'm alright with it though. It was nice to see some movements this morning. The bucks are becoming crazy active!
> 
> Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


Right there with ya, buddy...clean miss on a doe this morning as well. Darn it, but as you said, Im alright with it though, just as exciting


----------



## MNmike

MNmike said:


> 5:15 and 29* here. Light breeze out of the west. Might be a good day.


Didn't see a thing. Had a camera set there for over a month. Its off a ridge bedding area. Very few pictures and all young deer. Plus a very large wolf.
I'm a little teed off seeing the herd declining and the age of the deer declined to a poi.t of having to change what is a shooter today. Six cameras out all year and a fraction of photos of years past with no older deer.

I won't give up. Any hope they move along to greener pastures soon.

No hunting this weekend as company is up and there is wood to cut.


----------



## CootShooter

Nothing seen so time to get some grub. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CootShooter

Well, walking back to the truck I found 3 does bedded down on private land across the road from the public I was hunting. Can you see them?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonshaff

Little six








Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## bherendeen05

70 here in central Il but been seeing a nice buck so hopefully he will come closer tonight


----------



## SurfArrows

Up in the stand in Mass. Not much movement but the [email protected]


----------



## #hunter!

Well after the most exciting encounter with a big 10at 32yds, back at it. Just did not want a bad shot. Too much buck fever. Watched h for 9 mins before a shot,way to much time to think. Better than a bad shot.


----------



## EASTON94

In the stand for some urban deer action!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amishracing

Back at it..... although I got busted by two while climbing the stand... didn't even realize they were in the creek









sent from my incredible using tapatalk


----------



## APAsuphan

In a stand for the evening that I'm not thrilled about. Starting to get pretty frustrated two of our spots we are pretty sure have people sitting in our stands and the other spots have farmers working right beside. Oh well it looks decent in here, might try to shoot a doe.


----------



## CootShooter

Back in at a different public spot. While walking the road back to the truck this morning I noticed a well traveled trail leading out of a private section to the road where there is half cut/half standing corn (where I shined deer in a walk back a couple nights ago). Set up right along the private fenceline hoping to cut them off this eve. The good news is I kicked one up while setting up the stand, so I think I might have found me a productive spot. 












The bad news is I'm only 50 yards from a house. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lblades

Frost this morn in IL, got in about 5:45, Turkeys went crazy about 7 nothing decent sized close enough. Had a small spike buck and doe run past into the field about 8:30 Heard grunt from other field, sounded good size. No luck today but they are moving.


----------



## CootShooter

The great news is I've got a doe wandering around in the grassy area from pic 1 above. 

Come on darlin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboy bowhnter

In my blind in a look out area. Hope i can see where deer are entering the woods


----------



## bherendeen05

Good luck this mornin guys and gals. I don't get to enjoy the woods today. The wife wants to go to covered bridge festival gotta keep her happy. So good luck yall


----------



## axeforce6

Well. Huntin with the old man this mornin. Just got in the tree. He put out some of that ever calm that he swears by. Let's see if it works.


----------



## Amurray

Morning hunters! Another nice day in SE Indiana hoping for some action close today. Had some to far and then a harness malfunction. Good luck.. Oh and saw a shooting star as soon as I got on stand today


----------



## sampsta

This was from yesterday AM. We saw a doe cruse by around 50 yds @ 7am..no shot but it was still fun to be out I have 3 day weekends scheduled for all the weekends in Nov


----------



## Maddog10

Set up a new blind this morning where I've been seeing a lot of bucks. Spooked one on the way in and made a little noise setting up the blind so I'm not expecting much this morning. Hopefully this spot will start producing in a few days though.


----------



## Jamo319

About 40 degrees here in North Florida. Feels great. Nothing but squirrels so far. Bear yesterday but can't shoot those here.









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronTritle

Cool and calm in Iowa this morning. Had a lot of activity yesterday, hoping that it carries over into today as well.

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## okdeerslayer

Cool an foggy morning here in claremore Oklahoma I think its gonna be a good Sunday 

Slayer Of Deer VIA Tapatalk


----------



## DXTFREAK

Just filmed a tall 6, doe and fawn!


----------



## HCF

35 Richland co.


----------



## pbuck

In a tree in northern WV. 40 deg south wind Saw two does earlier then the traffic started. Dang gas drilling people are taking soil samples on our lease. 4 trucks just went by me. Arrrgh!!!!


----------



## CootShooter

Nothin doin in Wisco. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seanhunter

Sitting in a tree in Adams Co. Illinois. Corner of a bean field. First day of a 7 day hunt.Going to be warm for a few days but should be good from Wednesday on.Gonna sit all day everyday and hunt hard.Good luck everyone.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## pbuck

Two doe right under me. Not a doe killin spot


----------



## okdeerslayer

My view this morning on a beautiful Oklahoma day


----------



## MikeWhisenhunt

Waiting on a young buck and a doe to come in closer at about 50 yards through trees north by north east. Hopefully my hands will be warmer soon


----------



## pete_hagstrom

*From the Stand*










Third Day in Missouri. Bucks really haven't been moving too much... Shot this doe after she busted me, the first day in stand. This is First time I have been busted w/out movement. My tree stand is right at 25 feet and she looked right up at me. When I got home I asked my brother for a black light to find out if I was glowing and to my surprise, I wasn't. I hunt the wind but am not sure if maybe a high thermal came in in which brought my scent down to her in which busted me. and I still can't get over that, She looked directly "up" at me and spooked (7 yds) and walked off not allowing me to get a good shot. 

When she came back on the third day, was the last time I would be busted by this "Momma Doe". She looked at me but didn't "bust" like she did the last time. And came in a little timid. She came in quartering into me and dropped her head. 

I drew, I settled the pin, and ........... released the arrow. 

The shot was a little left to where I was aiming (I think I looked around the peep for the shot instead of looking through the peep as the arrow took it’s coarse) and must have clipped her aorta and the top of her lung... 

She died in what seemed to be 8 seconds.... She didn't know what hit her. She died 10 yds from where i hit her... The first of many kills this season. More pics to follow from, “The Tree Stand”


----------



## n.sampey

Me and the strother back at it in la goodluck to everyone dang its a beautiful evening 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_13

Just had a huge doe sneak in to 40 yards. No shot. She picked me out when the sun started shining right on me. She turned and walked back the way she came. Hope she comes back through.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## nomansland

Just had a basket six walk by. Beautiful out this evening! Good luck everyone


----------



## NY911

Took my boy out this monring and sat in a natural blind on the ground..perfect morning..saw 5 does..the same one from the other day (actually 3 doe/2 button fawns, but to him they are doe)..

Rattled a bit as the woods were so still...heard deer below us but never saw them.


----------



## cowboy bowhnter

In stand for the night. No leaves on trees hete any more.


----------



## #hunter!

. My view tonight


----------



## captain71

I didnt have the heart to shoot any of these baby's. Must be getting soft heart at my old age. 
http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j385/articcat2/?action=view&current=108_0011.mp4


----------



## williaml423

Set up here in east Tennessee got slot movement around me but cant see anything


----------



## williaml423

Anyone else huntin this mornin


----------



## n.sampey

In a new stand I put up on the edge of a beaver pond its 59 degrees and the woods are alive 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## MNmike

Not this morning. Have to take a trip to town for supplies. This afternoon I'll get out. Be upper 40's with NW 5-10.
Rained most the day yesterday.


----------



## z7master167

I killed a doe this morning here in wv 20 yds quartering away and rage 2 blad she ran about 15yds stopped, stumbled, and fell


----------



## williaml423

Good luck this evening saw three doe so far but gave them the pass since since its so early hope it was worth it


----------



## Docrich

Nothing moving in Ct. yet.


----------



## williaml423

Them rage sure do put the hurting on em


----------



## williaml423

No luck today im heading home.


----------



## tchandlr

z7master167 said:


> I killed a doe this morning here in wv 20 yds quartering away and rage 2 blad she ran about 15yds stopped, stumbled, and fell


Congrats!!!


----------



## itsslow98

Well I guess I'm the first to post for this afternoon. Just got up ten minutes ago. Hoping for a good night!

Right where the fence is broke they always walk right through it.


----------



## hillwilly

In the stand but real windy. How do I upload pics from an iPhone


----------



## bowmadness83

I've been sitting here since 4, nothing yet down to the last 45 minutes. Prime time baby!!


----------



## Docrich

hillwilly said:


> In the stand but real windy. How do I upload pics from an iPhone


Only way I found is tapatalk.


Sat in the stand all day, saw nothing but an egret and a million squirrels.


----------



## itsslow98

Saw 14 deer tonight. Here is a pic of a 4,6, and 7 pointer the 4 and 6 sparred a few times I got on video.


----------



## bcfr501

Just little bucks no doe or anything last few weeks


----------



## MikeWhisenhunt

Woke up to get a drink and what did I hear? The northern wind blowing cold! See you guys in the stand!


----------



## gtsum2

New place...got a wide 8 and lots of activity the past week having cam out...will see what happens


----------



## lungjellifier

I hope to lay this one down this weekend!


----------



## n.sampey

In the stand in central la, kinda warm out anyone else out tonight?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmadness83

Climbed intO stand at 4pm, had 5 doe come through so far. It was 60 degrees when I climbed in, now im freezing


----------



## bcfr501

Here in stand in mo filming tonight hope I get some good action its windy and warm so we shall see


----------



## bowmadness83

7 does this evening, no buck! Try again tomorrow


----------



## acesbettor

Hope i can kick this damn flu, 1 more night of work before im off for 11 days for hunting. Glad i got sick this week and not next. Good luck everyone!


----------



## CootShooter

hillwilly said:


> How do I upload pics from an iPhone


Here is a complete walk-through: HOW TO: Post Pics from iPhone

you won't _need _to use Tapatalk. But you do need to download the Photobucket app. 
Tapatalk has the built in capability to upload pics, but from an iPhone (and a couple other models) the photos show up super tiny in the forums.

Example from Tapatalk:










Same photo from Photobucket:


----------



## PSE-KING1026

bcfr501 said:


> Here in stand in mo filming tonight hope I get some good action its windy and warm so we shall see


Where you be at in MO? 

I hunt the southern border in Howell county and movements been slow so far.


----------



## irishhacker

CootShooter said:


> Here is a complete walk-through: HOW TO: Post Pics from iPhone
> 
> you won't _need _to use Tapatalk. But you do need to download the Photobucket app.
> Tapatalk has the built in capability to upload pics, but from an iPhone (and a couple other models) the photos show up super tiny in the forums.
> 
> Example from Tapatalk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same photo from Photobucket:


Thats because you chose the "small size" upload instead of full size upload.


----------



## PSE-KING1026

Just got into stand. 

What a way too spend a birtthday morning! 

About 60 here in south central MO. could be better but ya can't kill a deer layin in bed.


----------



## Virginian

PSE-KING1026 said:


> Just got into stand.
> 
> What a way too spend a birtthday morning!
> 
> About 60 here in south central MO. could be better but ya can't kill a deer layin in bed.


Happy birthday! Good luck!


----------



## DarinB

In for the last half hour - cloudy, too breezy, 40 degrees...nothing moving yet


----------



## CootShooter

irishhacker said:


> Thats because you chose the "small size" upload instead of full size upload.


Negative. This is a bug with all iPhones. A picture taken with the iPhone will not upload correctly (even when selecting the Large size, it only produces a picture at about 40Kb). 

I have an open case with Tapatalk. So hopefully with their next version upgrade they take care of this. 
.... . . . .Tapatalk Explaination: We're looking to this issue and will optimize upload picture compression accordingly in future.


----------



## irishhacker

CootShooter said:


> Negative. This is a bug with all iPhones. A picture taken with the iPhone will not upload correctly (even when selecting the Large size, it only produces a picture at about 40Kb).
> 
> I have an open case with Tapatalk. So hopefully with their next version upgrade they take care of this.
> .... . . . .Tapatalk Explaination: We're looking to this issue and will optimize upload picture compression accordingly in future.


Must be an iphone thing only..like you said..
Cause with android.. it does work with the large upload


----------



## CootShooter

irishhacker said:


> Must be an iphone thing only..like you said..
> Cause with android.. it does work with the large upload


Yup, iPhones and I think there are a couple other models of smartphone that I've noticed post up a really small picture size.


----------



## amishracing

itsslow98 said:


> Saw 14 deer tonight. Here is a pic of a 4,6, and 7 pointer the 4 and 6 sparred a few times I got on video.


good picture 98


----------



## amishracing

Testing upload from photo bucket 

<a href=http://s155.photobucket.com/albums/s288/dave-na7/?action=view&current=IMAG0102.jpg target=_blank><img src=http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s288/dave-na7/IMAG0102.jpg border=0 alt=></a>

sent from my incredible using tapatalk


----------



## amishracing

Testing large upload from Photobucket 










sent from my incredible using tapatalk


----------



## bowmadness83

Got settled into stand around 3:50pm. Hunting an old logging road that runs through a funnel. Made a mock scrape on here about a week ago and it looks like they have been hitting it. Weather is perfect, wind is right, and the leaves are crunchy I'm pumped!


----------



## vabownut

In a tree behind my house that's produced quite a few good bucks over the years let's see if it has anymore left in it . 76 with a 10-20 sw wind


----------



## welch

Windy and rainy. Here is 2 views from todays stand.


----------



## #hunter!

SW Ohio, 70 now but big cool down this weekend.going to my best spot in Highland Co for 4 Days. 36 low 50 highs. Should get them moving. Behind house now where I saw a 150 10. Hope he returns.


----------



## n.sampey

New stand on beaver pond hoping just for meat on this one good luck everyone 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmadness83

Down to the last hour, had someones dog come in about 430 and narc me out squirrels all over but no deer yet. Anyone having luck?


----------



## CootShooter

amishracing said:


> Testing upload from photo bucket
> 
> <a href=http://s155.photobucket.com/blahblahblah.jpg border=0 alt=></a>
> 
> sent from my incredible using tapatalk


Use the "IMG" code from Photobucket. 



View from my stand this afternoon:



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #hunter!

No deer yet!


----------



## chewie

Been here since 4:30 windy as f*** & nothin yet


----------



## n.sampey

bowmadness83 said:


> Down to the last hour, had someones dog come in about 430 and narc me out squirrels all over but no deer yet. Anyone having luck?


Me to man its not a good feeling :-(

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## n.sampey

Good night one doe sitting by my side

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu

Seems like it was a slow night.


----------



## n.sampey

In the same stand as yesterday good luck all 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## gtsum2

Had three...I think...under and behind me for about thirty minutes while still dark this morning....don't think they winded me so.hopefully they come back around. Good luck today!


----------



## DarinB

Been in for about half an hour...cool and overcast...seems like as good a day as we are going to get.

Good luck everybody!


----------



## Jc Pinecountry

First time chiming in, think im going to like this thread. Huntings been slow by me, seeing only does and a little spike. Sitting in a new stand tonight i hung 2 days ago. Seen a 130ish 8pt cross the road twice on my way home, going after him today.


----------



## FireChief41

chilly day to be on stand here in ny, snowing right along and cold. no deer movement yet


----------



## NY911

FireChief41 said:


> chilly day to be on stand here in ny, snowing right along and cold. no deer movement yet


No snow here in Dutchess..but plenty cool and raining with rolling fog...I vaporized my first coyote ever arounf 1015....at 4 yards! Got down and checked him out, then sat in a ground blind )natural) and had a doe come in to 10 yards..eyeball to eyeball...no buck tailing her though!


----------



## #hunter!

. 
SW Ohio, in my favorite spot. Temp dropping 48 now just got settled in. Keep u posted


----------



## n.sampey

Back by the beaver pond in north central la front coming through tonight hoping it stirs them up I need some blood..!!!! Goodluck all

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## DarinB

Little storm blowing in, temp dropping, wind is perfect...and somebody to the South has decided now is the perfect time to sight in his rifle. I can do it in about 3-4 shots. Apparently this putz needs 20 or more...sheesh...


----------



## Lostleader

W.central OH here. Been in an hour, nothing moving. Good luck guys. I lost my beans, still lots of corn standing

60# Hoyt Maxxis
Easton 340 Axis
Magnus Buzzcuts


----------



## BearSuitGuy

Im sitting in my ground blind right now. Its a chilly moderate rain. Been rainin all day. The deer usually bed cose to here and cross into the near by field. Sunset is a little over an hour away. Should i wait it out or go stalk!


----------



## MikeWhisenhunt

Watching a young buck chase a doe around


----------



## SWVA-hunter

Just smoked a turkey at 30 yrds. 1st kill with the nocturnals and it was pretty sweet. Now waiting on some deer to show up.


----------



## vabownut

Been in since 430 nothing yet in a funnel between a grown up field and a pond . After watching a big 8 breed a doe last Friday here kind of excited 70 and windy


----------



## pbuck

Good luck this evening guys! I'll b out in the morning but don't know if I'll have service. Starting 24 day vacation so I'll be checking in when I can. Time to get the semi permanent bark imprints on my back again :smile:


----------



## DarinB

Saw one little buck pushing a doe around not too long after the front moved through, otherwise it's bee really really, dissappointingly slow.


----------



## williaml423

Ill be out in the mornin. Season closes for juvenile this weekend.


----------



## CootShooter

DarinB said:


> Saw one little buck pushing a doe around not too long after the front moved through, otherwise it's bee really really, dissappointingly slow.


Where you at Darin?

(Check out the Wisconsin Rut Activity Thread)


----------



## DarinB

Big Flats area...Adams county.


----------



## shootnrelease




----------



## PSEX-Force

Sent from my LG Optimus S using Tapatalk.


----------



## hawkdriver55

*the rut is on*

Had a nice 8 ptr run a doe by this morning. They were in high gear. Gave him a BLAH to try and get him to stop.....didn't work so as he went to jump the little stream in the picture I let out a "Hey" but he had only one thing on his mind....THAT DOE. Also watched river otter and acouple of raccoons and all the geese out on the lake this morning. Poped Cyote this evening. Blood trailed him down to the porperty line where he crossed the creek into NO MANS LAND.


----------



## MNmike

30* outside and prediction of snow showers this morning.


----------



## PSE-KING1026

Back in the stand I could my buck out of! Hopin for a doe! 

Good luck all


----------



## gtsum2

45 with.overcast skies and north wind..gonna rain later today and all night.....one would think they will move this.morning


----------



## Jc Pinecountry

Nothing moving last night. Both my wife and I went skunked. Tonight hofefully.


----------



## williaml423

Its drizzling here luckily im in the blind hoping for anything this morning


----------



## gtsum2

Well that should teach me...texting wife and I hear something coming my.way quickly...thought it was a tree rat...nope...little 4 pointer comes out the brush at 18 yards....I did not have enough time to.get a shot off before he.was gone..he seemed intent on something aside from acorns


----------



## Amurray

I am in a new stand today,... Good cold morning... Nephew is home from college hoping for a double this morning.. Good luck fellow hunters.


----------



## DarinB

24degrees this morning, nothing moving yet.


----------



## n.sampey

Out late electricity blinked so alarm didn't go off o well drizzle rain let's get some venison

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## PSE-KING1026

Had some deer come in on me before shooting light. Didn't see a thing after the sun came up except a bunch squirrels. 

Won't get back out til Saturday evening. 

Good luck all.


----------



## ccall29

Called this guy in this morning. Had him 14 yards broadside. Then decided to just take his pic. I think that this is a deer my friend hit high 2 weeks ago. Had a gash on his back right above his shoulder

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## #hunter!

All I have seen is a hunter trespassing on my land! Schjyfdfghhh


----------



## williaml423

Got busted so decided to leave dang wind fooled me.


----------



## PSE-KING1026

#hunter! said:


> All I have seen is a hunter trespassing on my land! Schjyfdfghhh


What did ya do? Get down and tell him what for I'm guessing? 

I hear they are in season now tho... Coulda let the air out of him  only kiddin. I wouldn't ever shoot a trespasser unless he was a booner of course.


----------



## Lostleader

Saw 10 last night. Young bucks are courting the does. About to get a reality check. Hope for a good night, 46 and light east winds in Central OH

60# Hoyt Maxxis
Easton 340 Axis
Magnus Buzzcuts


----------



## amishracing

sent from my incredible using tapatalk


----------



## NCBowhunter84

Around 50 and a little windy here in N.C. Went to one of my morning time honey holes this morning and saw NOTHING but squirrels. In a different spot this evening. Sat in here last Friday and saw a ton of does, just all out of range. If they move tonight I should be a little closer to the action. I want some backstraps!!!


----------



## itsslow98

First time hunting my club they just cut the corn earlier this week. Got in the stand at 320 and before I could even pull my bag or bow up saw a shooter 8 come into the field at 150 yards. He walked to the wrong direction. Haven't seen anything since. Love the view though never hunted anything like this before.


----------



## bherendeen05

Great evening here in central il. 50 no wind get settled in the stand and start lookin around found a nice rub 25 yards away nice and fresh hope to see some action this weekend. Kind of hard to see in between the 2 big trees


----------



## amishracing

I see it.

sent from my incredible using tapatalk


----------



## PSEtamer

20 mph straight lines in ND should be calming to 8-10 in the next hour c'mere deer!


----------



## Hangac1093

Heading out to the stand in 30 min. It is nice and cold here in NY. The snow is sussposed to start flying around 10am. I am hoping to put a doe down today.


----------



## Docrich

Thought it was going to be good in the stand today with the snow coming, until they started fixing guardrails on the highway 500 yards from my stand. Fork me.


----------



## Maddog10

In the blind in Ky. About 35 degrees with little to no wind. Snuck in only running off one doe. Should be a good morning.


----------



## Hangac1093

Real cold this morning. Spooked a lot of deer out on my way in. Saw a few doe across the field. Think I might head in and work on the snowmobile. Here is a nice in stand view of this morning.


----------



## AaronTritle

In for the morning. They picked the corn field above me, so no more crops standing. Frosty this morning so let's hope I see some movement.

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccall29

About an inch and snowing lightly here in SW PA. Limbs are popping and dropping. Visibility is poor with all the snow on the trees.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## tazman7

I sure hope that the Illinois dnr is happy with their deer kills/sightings because here in ogle county the deer hunting is horrible.


----------



## jnutz19

It's about 37 degrees here in Louisiana settled in the stand. Hopefully I will see the 9 point I've been getting pics of.


----------



## TH30060X

Just rattled in a stud of an 8pt. Great mass on tall 2's. Had him @ 15yrds, but never gave me a shot.


----------



## gaberichter

Bumped a doe on the way in seen 2 forkhorns and a bruiser 10 pt so far. First day of a 10 day hunt. Pretty good start.


----------



## PSE-KING1026

Well too bad this isn't the "live from the cubical" thread... Wish I coulda been in a tree this morning. Gotta work sometime. 

Bet they're moving in the show me state this morning. 31 and dead calm when the sun came up this morning. 

hoping I see something this evening.


----------



## AaronTritle

I had 2 does come within 15 yards. Still looking for my buck though.










Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomBuck2

raining this morning in central florida. It rained all night. It's a real nasty 72 degrees right now. The deer are moving but I gotta get down. My camera can't take the rain. I'll be back as soon as it lets up.


----------



## Maddog10

Had a small buck walk by the blind at maybe 10 yards. Also had two does come by. Gave them a pass but shoulda shot momma because she ended up circling around and winding me.


----------



## duckit

It was around 30 and snowing this morning here in SW Pa, not quite what I wanted to see when I woke up this morning. Saw one small buck before I packed it in cause of the snow dropping down my neck.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## jnutz19

Been sitting in the stand for a little over 6 hours and still no deer. Everybody else at my camp saw deer this morning but did I.....nope!


----------



## #hunter!

I enjoy reading but very few say where there hunting, please locations


----------



## daver9

Need to get off the couch. No deer in my living room!


----------



## spec

Central KY. Passed on a 9 pt that needed another year. At 10:30 am all he!! broke loose with a doe flying by. In pursuit was a brute (18-20 inches wide with 8-9 inch tines). Grunting with every step. 50 yards behind him was a really nice 16-17 wide. He grunted every so often. They ran right thru 2 does bedded. Obviously that one doe had their attention.


----------



## bobby73

daver9 said:


> Need to get off the couch. No deer in my living room!
> View attachment 1195741



Same here and I have checked every corner twice and even peeked under the couch


----------



## jnutz19

Well it's round 2 here in NE Louisiana. Didn't see a dang thing for 6 hours this morning. Hopefully my afternoon will be a little better.


----------



## daver9

Made it out. (lafayette county wisconsin)

Yearling 8 walked by as I was climbing my tree. 53 and a light breeze.


----------



## APAsuphan

Have a perfect wind tonight, feeling like it might happen. Hope to see this guy.


----------



## Ruthunter87

I am up for the evening nothing but horses so far public land is fun..

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## APAsuphan

Well I just saw him and another nice buck on a hot doe. Passed the other buck


----------



## jonshaff

New spot...getting away from the deer that keeps winding me...ne Oklahoma is 60s south wind 10 mph....NO movement this morning


----------



## jonshaff

Bedding area behind a pond


----------



## TheHoodman21

Been in the stand for about 2hours now. Nothing yet. New stand been some bucks around. Hope something pops out onto the field


----------



## tchandlr

New spot along field edge scrape run. Eating for the Big10.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psipower

Well doe and 2 little ones came out at about 6 here. Watched them until couldn't see anymore. Don't think i spooked them climbing down. May try again tom.


----------



## GBurkett

Vid from this mornings hunt. Little guy chasing does. click the pic


----------



## daltongang

Went out this evening. Wind from west north west at 10 mph. 44 degrees.
I didn't see anything but, better that sitting on couch watching Illini loose in "happy valley".


----------



## tchandlr

Didn't nail the big10, but arrowed a nice doe tonight. Big thanks to my son helping on a late track job!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

I'm in. Foggy as heck, S. wind and about 36 deg. here in northern panhandle of WV. Ran a couple out getting here but it's so foggy they just ran a little ways and stopped. Just heard one cough not far away but they're going to have to be right under me to see them. Come on sun!

I can hear em chasin but can't see em!


----------



## DarinB

We're in...last day so hopefully will see something this morning!


----------



## daver9

SE wind, interior corner of a crp field. Overcast and forty. Wisco. Who invited all the crows to this party?!


----------



## pbuck

Good luck you guys!


----------



## ohiobullseye

It is foggy and 39 degrees out in Coshocton Ohio. The are not rutting yet they are scrapping but they are not seeking.


----------



## Sprague103

Its 33 degrees cloudy and not much movement yet 2mph wind putnum county indiana


----------



## dukeofwails

45 and clear. Not much breeze. Myself and 2 buddies, each about 60 yds away. Spooked a doe coming in, and found my stand stolen. Had climber in my truck, so I finally got in a tree at daybreak. Haven't had much luck this season. Crossing my fingers


----------



## amishracing

Well I past on a couple does this morning in hopes of getting a big buck....... and I did shoot one that came in hot on a doe. I watched him go down after just 20-30 yards... just going to give him some time before I climb down to get him. Thank you Jesus for the strength and strength willingness and discernment.

sent from my incredible using tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

amishracing said:


> Well I past on a couple does this morning in hopes of getting a big buck....... and I did shoot one that came in hot on a doe. I watched him go down after just 20-30 yards... just going to give him some time before I climb down to get him. Thank you Jesus for the strength and strength willingness and discernment.
> 
> sent from my incredible using tapatalk


Sweet, congrats! Waiting on pics


----------



## pbuck

dukeofwails said:


> 45 and clear. Not much breeze. Myself and 2 buddies, each about 60 yds away. Spooked a doe coming in, and found my stand stolen. Had climber in my truck, so I finally got in a tree at daybreak. Haven't had much luck this season. Crossing my fingers


That blows man. Hope ya hav a good luck streak soon. Sounds like ya need it.


----------



## bcfr501

Here I sit in new country hope for a deer to walk by to get the camera rolling at least


----------



## cowboy bowhnter

In stand. Looking like a nice night. Got a button buck last night looked like a doe because of a weird growth.


----------



## willq05

Trying a new spot today got a greenfield to my right a old road bed to my left with a lot of oaks and a grown up cutover in front so maybe I will see something

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinmedic

65 and a little breeze here in the panhandle of Florida. Just got settled good. Shouldn't be long before they start moving.


----------



## saum1

Been in stand for a couple hours, only action is neighbor running brush mower across the river 30 yards away, still hasn't spotted me

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## psipower

Light breeze and about 70 deg here in southern ms. been settled in for about 30 min and what ya know as Im typing the post 2 doe show up about 125 yards out. Gonna see what happens here


----------



## TheHoodman21

Light breeze out in Hastings MN. About 48 with overcast skies. Haven't been in this stand for 2 weeks now. Hoping the deer will move for me tonight! If theres deer around they should start movin pretty soon! Good luck fellow hunters!


----------



## Maddog10

62 with some swirling winds here in western ky and I'm back in my old stand. Now I remember why I love this place, such a peaceful spot. No movement yet but hopefully as the temp drops and the sun sets I will see some movement. If not it was a great day to be in the woods! Good luck everyone.


----------



## daver9

52 with SW winds at 15 in SW Wisco. Slow morning let's got the eve is better. One of my favorite stands tonight.


----------



## TheHoodman21

Dear deer, can you please present yourself to me?
Thanks


----------



## Maddog10

Someone not too far off must bs target shooting because I've hear about 8 rifle shots and multiple semi-auto pistol shots. Just my luck. I get a beautiful day to hunt and some punk drags out his rifle and 9mm and goes to town.


----------



## itallushrt

Almost magic hour here and im ready to play...


----------



## CootShooter

Found a new public stand site this morning... got cold do I went for a little hike and bumped 2 does out if a bedding area. Walked the old fenceline and fond a fresh rub and scrape.


----------



## jjdelong10

Walkin out after missing a doe someone is hunting about 100 yards from me.....


----------



## bherendeen05

Didn't get the chance to enjoy my stand tonight. But drove by my hunting woods and seen a 200 class 12point runnin a doe pretty good. Can't wait till this next weekend bring on the rut


----------



## acsoa12

Didn't see anything but it was nice to finally get in the stand. Hopefully I will have better luck this weekend.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## amishracing

So I got my buck this morning. Just been to busy since I have to process this guy myself. If this picture doesn't show up well I'll repost a better one later.









sent from my incredible using tapatalk


----------



## ASOTV

bherendeen05 said:


> Didn't get the chance to enjoy my stand tonight. But drove by my hunting woods and seen a 200 class 12point runnin a doe pretty good. Can't wait till this next weekend bring on the rut


Didn't happen unless you got pics....


----------



## williaml423

Nice buck congrats


----------



## captain71

I seen this spike about 85 yards away. I decided to try the doe bleat and see what happen I got him to come down to 15 yards. 
http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j385/articcat2/?action=view&current=108_0123.mp4


----------



## bherendeen05

Amishracing here's a better pic


----------



## amishracing

Thanks bherendeen05. I'm gonna have to get you to show me how to get better pics to lead from my phone.

sent from my incredible using tapatalk


----------



## pbuck

Nice, A R! Congrats!!!

I'm back out. Mid 30's south wind bout 10mph. Setting in a big low gap which is usually a great travel route when the bucks are cruising. May be a tick too early yet but I'm here anyway. Perfect wind so we'll see.


----------



## itallushrt

I called in sick for this? Slooooow morning.


----------



## #hunter!

U may recall 2 weeks ago a big 10 150 worked my way to 32 yards. Could not take a shot. First time back an the rub he made that day is now 3 huge rubs and a scrape. He is still in the area. Please give me another chance!


----------



## amishracing

#hunter! said:


> U may recall 2 weeks ago a big 10 150 worked my way to 32 yards. Could not take a shot. First time back an the rub he made that day is now 3 huge rubs and a scrape. He is still in the area. Please give me another chance!


hope you get him #hunter!


----------



## Hangac1093

Good luck!


----------



## gtsum2

today would have been the perfect day to be out (rained all day friday and saturday, cold front came in and temps are 20 degrees lower and light wind)...was all set to move appts around to take advantage of it and be on stand this moring, and low and behold I had to go to the Dr (first time in 15 years) for a minor procedure...the kicker is I am not going to be able to hunt for at least a week...likely PRIME RUT TIME:angry:..anyways, I hope you all wack em and stack em out there today...action should be starting to heat up!


----------



## mstreimz24

In my set in the deep swamp of central Wisconsin. Absolutely no rut activity that I have seen. On day five of my six day sit and have seen little. I don't get it. Sorry to vent.


----------



## acesbettor

Made it out .. Pneumonia and all.. Hope it pays off...


----------



## #hunter!

They did not want to come out to play tonight


----------



## FireChief41

got lucky this morning


----------



## gtsum2

congrats firechief....way to start the day!!!!!!


----------



## kahneyjd

Been here for a few hours now. Had a 6 pointer chasing a does and now am waiting for him to get up. He is taking a nap about 50 yards in front of me. Been waiting for him to get closer for about 1.5 hrs now. Wish me luck, if it pans out it will be my first with a bow!


----------



## Hangac1093

kahneyjd said:


> Been here for a few hours now. Had a 6 pointer chasing a does and now am waiting for him to get up. He is taking a nap about 50 yards in front of me. Been waiting for him to get closer for about 1.5 hrs now. Wish me luck, if it pans out it will be my first with a bow!


Good luck. Let us know what happens.


----------



## Amurray

Been in since about 8 late start saw some chasing as soon sd I got in, then the loser neighbor was walking right toward my stand... Think he was planning on using it.... Then got crapped on by a bird... But it's going to be A good day.. South eastern indiana..


----------



## skinner2

Had a small buck harassing a doe earlier this morning. Also had 2 doe come through when it was still too dark to shoot. Hopefully I see some more action soon.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkdriver55

kahneyjd said:


> Been here for a few hours now. Had a 6 pointer chasing a does and now am waiting for him to get up. He is taking a nap about 50 yards in front of me. Been waiting for him to get closer for about 1.5 hrs now. Wish me luck, if it pans out it will be my first with a bow!


Did he get up yet?


----------



## kahneyjd

hawkdriver55 said:


> Did he get up yet?


Yes, but only to follow the for that was going the other way...dang. that's ok, I know he has a much bigger brother hanging around. I'll be back all day Saturday.


----------



## kahneyjd

Correction, he got up to follow a doe, not for....gotta love auto correct.


----------



## humpelec

In stand. 341. Trying figure out how to post a pic using my cell phone.


----------



## willq05

Figured I would try and hunt behind the house this afternoon. I have seen some bucks back here so maybe one will come by

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tchandlr

Back on the scrape line in S. MN. Good wind tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acesbettor

Made it out for a evening sit but nothing moving.... ?


----------



## williaml423

Ill be heading out in an hour or so anyone else goin out this mornin


----------



## bobby73

Yeah I think I will, good luck to you and have fun.


----------



## bowmadness83

Got into my blind at 530, I can hear them moving all around me here's a pic of the set I'm in right now


----------



## #hunter!

Heading out now


----------



## williaml423

Just got set up. Put some tinks out i here movement come on bucks good luck everyone


----------



## Tim/OH

In my stand now....its 39 degrees calm wind decoy out 20yds from me.

Heard some deer blow in the distance from my walk in, but hit the grunt call a couple times to maybe calm them down.

The decoy is primos harry the buck

Tim


----------



## bowmadness83

4 doe so far, they are acting like a buck is hassling them


----------



## williaml423

My spot this morning


----------



## GBurkett

Heres my view. Kind slow. Light wind in my face and 45 degrees.


----------



## williaml423

Squirrels sure are busy this morning, makin all kinds of noise


----------



## acesbettor

Got in the stand at 630. Lots of tracks on the way in. good luck everyone!


----------



## Maddog10

3 does so far. I had some trail cam pics of a few nice bucks in the area about a month ago and had a NICE 10-pointer walk by at 50 yards but for the last 3 weeks or so they have been MIA. Starting to get a little worried. 

I'm real close to taking a shot at one of the 30 squirrels nearby though.


----------



## williaml423

I hap about 5 does come at me full speed about 10 minutes ago other than that just every squirrel in Tennessee are makin noise all around me I feel ur pain maddog I been thinkin about doin the same.


----------



## acesbettor




----------



## bowmadness83

I left at 930, heading back out around 2


----------



## williaml423

I believe ill call it a day doe just busted me


----------



## acesbettor

Set up in some pines between a field and some thick cover. Some rubs on the field edge, hoping to catch them staging here before dark! Good luck everyone!


----------



## jnutz19

Just got settled into the ground blind for the afternoon. It's me and my buddy so hopefully we can see some deer and get a kill of video.


----------



## bowmadness83

Just got settled in at 3pm, new set that I never hunted b4, plenty of rubs and scrapes around it


----------



## bowmadness83

View from my set


----------



## GhostBuck_007

First time posting on this thread this season. In after work at my old public land honey hole, good luck all...


----------



## TheHoodman21

Another beautiful day to be in the state.
8-10 mph wind about 51 and overcast.
Haven't had much luck this year so lets have tonight turn the bad luck around!
Good luck fellow hunters!


----------



## MartinBowBro

No luck yet. It's a nice quite evening though!


----------



## cowboy bowhnter

In stand. Great wind and a nice night to hunt.


----------



## bigbuckdreamer

You guys are killing me ( with jealousy ) with the temps. It's 72° at 430pm in South Mississippi. I'm sitting on the edge of a two year old clear cut, overlooking the old log loading area. The skeeters sound like 2-cycle engines. And it hasn't rained in 3 weeks, so no grass. Just hoping to catch em between bed and oak flats on adjacent land.


----------



## bigbuckdreamer

Anyone else think deer sneezing is hilarious? I've got a doe and fawn right under me and the fawn keeps sneezing. But it sounds more like a wet fart. I'm trying so hard not to laugh my head feels like its gonna pop off!


----------



## Hangac1093

Haha...Live from the house. I get home from work tonight at 6 pm and the field is FULL of deer. Must have been 15. I know where I am sitting Saturday night!


----------



## acesbettor

bigbuckdreamer said:


> Anyone else think deer sneezing is hilarious? I've got a doe and fawn right under me and the fawn keeps sneezing. But it sounds more like a wet fart. I'm trying so hard not to laugh my head feels like its gonna pop off!


Lol! Never heard them sneeze... Any luck?


----------



## bigbuckdreamer

acesbettor said:


> Lol! Never heard them sneeze... Any luck?


Just got home. No luck just the 2 does, the fawn, and a 4 point. Got some good bucks on trail cam at that property so no doe shooting. A possible P&Y 8pt, bout a 115-120 8pt, and a 10pt that's probably pushing hard on 130. That's monstrous for my neck of the woods. Just picked up this place about a 2 months ago, and was blown away when I checked my camera the first time.


----------



## DeadInside25

Im in , it's 41 here in SC. The woods are so loud, run several deer out walking in.


----------



## acesbettor

bigbuckdreamer said:


> Just got home. No luck just the 2 does, the fawn, and a 4 point. Got some good bucks on trail cam at that property so no doe shooting. A possible P&Y 8pt, bout a 115-120 8pt, and a 10pt that's probably pushing hard on 130. That's monstrous for my neck of the woods. Just picked up this place about a 2 months ago, and was blown away when I checked my camera the first time.


 Those are monsters where I am also! Best of of luck with them!


----------



## acesbettor

Got set up at 630 in a nice little bottle neck... 31 degrees and perfect calm steady breeze! Good luck today everyone!


----------



## itallushrt

Currently live from a barn...hard rains drove me out of the stand and to a nearby barn. Radar has it set in...time to change and go get an early lunch and maybe even a few cold ones.


----------



## Obsession11

Just got to my stand. My uncle said he saw one of the big ones out in the field by the house earlier. So hopefully he comes my way.


----------



## #hunter!

Back in light rain in sw Ohio they should start to move its November.


----------



## cowboy bowhnter

In stand hoping to see some bucks. Passed on a small 8 yesterday in the same spot.


----------



## #hunter!

Just grunted up 11 pt 140 c eye to eye at 3 yrd not big enough. Very cool. One brow was 8 inches and kickers


----------



## acesbettor

Had 2 does come in just before dark. Came from the opposite direction that I expected. Got within 30 yds and they winded me and went the other way.


----------



## bigbuckdreamer

#hunter! said:


> Just grunted up 11 pt 140 c eye to eye at 3 yrd not big enough. Very cool. One brow was 8 inches and kickers


Excuse me? You're kidding right? Where you hunt, on the Kisky farm? LOL! I'll probably never see a 140" in the day time.


----------



## williaml423

acesbettor said:


> Had 2 does come in just before dark. Came from the opposite direction that I expected. Got within 30 yds and they winded me and went the other way.


I have had that happen to me the last two times I been out. Just bad luck lately I guess.


----------



## itallushrt

Today a big boy falls.... I hope. In stand an hour early. Wind is right. Have enough food, water and baby wipes for all day pursuit. Good luck today boys.


----------



## acesbettor

Back in my brush blind on a rock wall where I saw the does last night.. Better wind today.. Hope daddy starts chasing! Good luck all!


----------



## acesbettor

williaml423 said:


> I have had that happen to me the last two times I been out. Just bad luck lately I guess.


 just when I think I know where they're going to be coming from, they change, they didn't really spook just didn't want to keep coming my way.... Can't shoot a doe anyways


----------



## Maddog10

Wow, frustrating morning so far. Saw a nice buck pulling in the driveway of the land I hunt ao I thought that was a good start but it's been downhill since. The winds are nothing like what was projected and definitely aren't in my favor. On top of that I sneak in early only to find my blind missing. Well my initial thoughts were that it was stolen but we had some really gusty winds yesterday so I go stomping through the field in the dark shining my flashlight all over the place, finally find it and set it back up. At this point I think my morning is shot!


----------



## AaronTritle

In for the morning. Real hard frost last night. Hoping for my first buck today....

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmadness83

Been sitting in my blind since 6am, heard some movement behind me but it was still dark. Yet to see a deer today


----------



## Hangac1093

Maddog10 said:


> Wow, frustrating morning so far. Saw a nice buck pulling in the driveway of the land I hunt ao I thought that was a good start but it's been downhill since. The winds are nothing like what was projected and definitely aren't in my favor. On top of that I sneak in early only to find my blind missing. Well my initial thoughts were that it was stolen but we had some really gusty winds yesterday so I go stomping through the field in the dark shining my flashlight all over the place, finally find it and set it back up. At this point I think my morning is shot!


That does suck.


----------



## Target Tony

I have been in the stand since 645. Its a perfect morning 27 degrees and no wind. Have not seen anything yet. Rattled 1 time and nothing yet.


----------



## lxhunting

Day 1 of 14 day vacation. In western kentucky right now. Seen 3 does and a spike so far. Still alot of day left. Its 932


----------



## itallushrt

lxhunting said:


> Day 1 of 14 day vacation. In western kentucky right now. Seen 3 does and a spike so far. Still alot of day left. Its 932


What county?


----------



## daltongang

The only thing I've seen is a hawk, that dive bombed my head.


----------



## Target Tony

Finally saw a deer small buck came by. Now i have 2 does feeding about 75 yards from me. I might take one of them if they get closer. For now i hope they bring one of my target bucks.


----------



## acesbettor

Well at about 9:50 this guy came walking by my makeshift brush blind at 30yds.. My second and biggest archery buck.


----------



## Deuce 30-30

Great deer for Western MA! Snow melted already I see?


----------



## Hangac1093

acesbettor said:


> Well at about 9:50 this guy came walking by my makeshift brush blind at 30yds.. My second and biggest archery buck.


Nice Buck


----------



## gtsum2

nice deer Aces! Congrats!


----------



## Target Tony

Nice buck 

just had a hot doe with 3 dinks come by. Iowa land of giants yea right.
:wink:

Tony


----------



## NHLHVECTRIX

congrats aces that is a beauty. great new england deer..


----------



## itsslow98

Just got settled in. Little breezy here but well see. I dressed way to warm for this hunt to it sucks.


----------



## Boone

Brush blind By the looks of the arrow it looks like he walked right under you !! Nice buck !




acesbettor said:


> Well at about 9:50 this guy came walking by my makeshift brush blind at 30yds.. My second and biggest archery buck.


----------



## bowmadness83

I got settled in at 3pm, nothing yet but there's alot of deer in this area.


----------



## acesbettor

Thanks guys.. He dressed out at 154# and took me 3 hours to drag him out...Well worth the effort!...The arrow you see in the pic wsf the finisher when I came up to him as he was still kicking a bit.. Probably wasn't necessary but I wanted to end it quick... Good luck to everyone going out this afternoon!


----------



## wihunter402

Congrats. I'm on my second all day sit in a row and haven't seen anything nearly that nice.

Sent using Tapatalk on my Verizon Droid Bionic.


----------



## cowboy bowhnter

In stand for my last hunt before the orange army hits in the morning. But will still be hunting tomorrow with a bow im proud to be bow only.


----------



## bowmadness83

Man it's windy!! Nothing yet I hope my luck changes. I haven't seen a deer yet today


----------



## jonshaff

Here's the info
Sitting 16ft up in a funnel/entrance to woodline in NE Oklahoma

Wind 6mph out of se

61 and sunny

Trying two scents today: vanilla for the ladies and estrous for the dudes

Just shot my bow so no excuses

Any buck is going down tonight.

My preacher that hunts my land said he saw the big boys doing figure eights out in the open today....wish me luck!

Goodluck everyone!


----------



## .BuckHunt.

cowboy bowhnter said:


> In stand for my last hunt before the orange army hits in the morning. But will still be hunting tomorrow with a bow im proud to be bow only.


Good luck! I'm just west of you in wadena county and guns will be blazing soon

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronTritle

My first buck with a bow! Not the greatest of shots, but it dropped him in his tracks.










Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## swampdonkey84

Congrats


----------



## AaronTritle

Here is a picture of the shot. First year using the rage 2 blades.










Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## daltongang

Went out this afternoon. Was on public land so I hunted from the ground since I only own ladder stands. Had a skunk walk under my feet. Luckily he just kept going. Only seen one deer. A doe about 100 yards off going the other way.

Did see a big buck on the way home. Some poor guy hit it with his car at about 70 mph. It was everywhere, fire dept. was there hosing off the road.


----------



## bigbuckdreamer

Come on day light! Sitting in the dark in my Millennium! 41° in Rose Hill Mississippi. Southeast wind in my face. Been up here bout 30 min and already heard one walk by. Maybe it'll still be hanging around when I get shooting light. Oh yeah today starts youth rifle and antlerless primitive weapon. Should sound like a war when the sun peaks out. Good luck y'all!


----------



## Lostleader

Got here at 739. At 745 had a nice 7 point seeking love. Too bad my buck tag is full. I would of introduced him.

60# Hoyt Maxxis
Easton 340 Axis
Magnus Buzzcuts


----------



## bowmadness83

Got into stand at 630, nothing yet


----------



## amishracing

Hunting with my stepdad today. Put him in a decent stand I hope. First time on this property this year. I'm about 200 yards from him. Here's a view for ya.









sent from my incredible using tapatalk


----------



## amishracing

Just got text from stepdad. He saw a small buck but it was too far out. This will be his first deer when he connects today.

sent from my incredible using tapatalk


----------



## jnutz19

Well I'm in the stand here in NE Louisiana but sorry guys I've got a rifle this morning. Sitting in a now not to far from where I've been gettin all the pics up my 9 point got to do whatever it takes to get him!


----------



## Maddog10

Man it's been a slow week in western ky. I'm getting shut out again so far today. Early season I was seeing tons of bucks from this stand but not many does. I knew that would come back to bite me as the rut approached and so far it seems to be right. Now instead of mainly bucks im just not seeing anything.


----------



## BrianD

Had some visitors but didnt take anything, waiting for a good buck.


Message spread by Paul Revere


----------



## lungjellifier

39 degrees in Nw Missouri. Nice se breeze and I'm sitting in my best spot.


----------



## bowmadness83

Nothing yet, trail cam showed a couple bucks cruising between 10-11 am I hope they do it again today


----------



## cowboy bowhnter

In stand with a bow listening to all the gun shots


----------



## Hawgfan

Buck down!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostleader

4 bucks 2 small, 1 big, 1 decent. All seeking. 1 doe but to far out 

60# Hoyt Maxxis
Easton 340 Axis
Magnus Buzzcuts


----------



## Target Tony

SW Iowa temp 40 wind sse at 16. Had a small buck go by at 25 yds. Just got busted by a doe. I hate it when they come in from behind you. She saw me move. Lucky there wasn't a buck with jet.
Hopefully good one will show up.


Tony


----------



## bherendeen05

That sick feeling ya get when u miss a beautiful buck. Yep Deff got that feeling this morning right at day break didn't see a small branch. And sure enough it deflected my arrow. A lot better then wounding him tho so hope he shows up tonight


----------



## NCBowhunter84

Hawgfan said:


> Buck down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Way to go!! Nice buck!


----------



## duckit

Saw the first mature buck doggin a group of does this morning so it looks like getting rolling here in SW Pa !!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## acesbettor

Congrats aaron and hawgfan.. Great bucks!


----------



## golfinghunter

In the stand again, getting depressed. I only have 2 days left to bow hunt this year. Cams are showing some good shooters, ......need more time!


----------



## jjm1975

Trying to get something to come by on a bad south wind day


---


----------



## Target Tony

jjm1975 said:


> Trying to get something to come by on a bad south wind day
> 
> 
> ---


wind is perfect for me hunting s central Iowa. Have seen 8 does and 6 bucks so far. Was going to get down at noon but with kind of action Im staying. 1 buck was 140 class. No shot was offered but i would have passed. Im on day 3 of 11 days vacation. 


Tony


----------



## BrianD

Hoping the lunch timers get them moving again. Caught this one playing With a doe, came into rattling.



Message spread by Paul Revere


----------



## DCRanger

Looking to be a great afternoon hunt in VA. 45 degrees and light Northerly wind. Saw one this am when it was too dark to shoot. Maybe this afternoon.


----------



## Amurray

Sitting again SE indiana,, beautiful day ran a nice 8 out but that was at noon. Don't know how it will turn out? Long time until dark.


----------



## amishracing

Hawgfan said:


> Buck down!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful buck...!

sent from my incredible using tapatalk


----------



## amishracing

Set in for about 20 minutes now... good tracks between stepdad's stand and my stand along this







creek... prayin he gets one today. 

sent from my incredible using tapatalk


----------



## nomansland

Just settled in. Kinda warm but hoping to see some movement today. Good luck everyone


----------



## itsslow98

Sat this morning and had a great 8 pointer chase a big doe straight across the field and jump right through a huge bush to try and catch up he totally skipped the trail lol. My first time seeing rutting in action. This was at about 10am. I'll be in bright and early tomorrow. The rut has begun!


----------



## madcityzig

Set for the afternoon. Hope to see some action for windy bet we shall see.









Sent from my DInc using Tapatalk.


----------



## madcityzig

Set for the afternoon. Hope to see some action for windy bet we shall see.









Sent from my DInc using Tapatalk.


----------



## amishracing

Need .. more ...... battery....... now what am I gonna do?..... ls (laughing silently)

sent from my incredible using tapatalk


----------



## gorilla_psu

Been setup for an hour or so in SE Kansas in some thick reclaimed mined land. Seen a little buck chasin across I wide open field on the way in, no sightings from the stand yet.


----------



## cowboy bowhnter

In stand with winds switching every 2 min. But im on a dam crossing which is the only crossing for 300 yards


----------



## daver9

SW Wisco. SE wind, 52 degrees. Sitting over a wooded draw between to big pieces of set aside.


----------



## mskecker

After weeks of not seeing deer I finally got my chance tonight. Mature doe 22 yards quartering away. I put my muzzy 4 blade through the vitals and into the far shoulder. She never took a step. Good way to break in new matrix.


----------



## Hangac1093

mskecker said:


> After weeks of not seeing deer I finally got my chance tonight. Mature doe 22 yards quartering away. I put my muzzy 4 blade through the vitals and into the far shoulder. She never took a step. Good way to break in new matrix.


Very nice.


----------



## #hunter!

Busted 4 doe their now blowing, not a good start.


----------



## itsslow98

Perfect calm and cool morning. Just wish the deer realized this I haven't seen a thing yet!


----------



## daver9

SW Wisco. ESE wind and clear. It's been slow here.


----------



## BMB

Here in southern part of Indiana. Little windy out of the south and no movement of deer at all


----------



## uryc

Windy here in southern IL. Feels like a good day though.









Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## golfinghunter

Back at it for one more day. I planned my vacation time for the wrong week in central wisconsin. Rut activity still not in full swing. Next week sitting in the woods should be awsome. 12 hours to bag a buck!


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu

golfinghunter said:


> Back at it for one more day. I planned my vacation time for the wrong week in central wisconsin. Rut activity still not in full swing. Next week sitting in the woods should be awsome. 12 hours to bag a buck!


Good luck. Put em down.


----------



## psipower

To my left... 




And to my right... 


Its opening weekend for youth gun season down here. Got my 6 year old son with me this evening going to see if we can put some more meat in the freezer before the gun hunters show up this week.


----------



## VanillaKilla

Mt Perry, Ohio first day out of 7, 1 decent 8 this am










Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amurray

Late start tonight, I had to make a side dish got my sons football banquet... Beautiful day in south east indiana.


----------



## DeadInside25

Little warm here in SC still a nice evening. 4 of us hunted this am, saw a lot of deer. Waiting on a good one.


----------



## cowboy bowhnter

In a ground blind in a area we have seen them chasing last week. Hope they are still moving with gun season going.


----------



## #hunter!

Just had a small 8 a 6 and 5 does go by, let the games begin


----------



## Lostleader

Gale force winds in Ohio now. Daggum it started blowing hard. Hope it calms down.

60# Hoyt Maxxis
Easton 340 Axis
Magnus Buzzcuts


----------



## Bullets

I was asked by a local farmer to come thin down the heard of deer on his property. Gladly I accepted, and I'm now sitting in my stand on his property hoping one of the many deer will come walking in front of me!


----------



## Maddog10

Bullets said:


> I was asked by a local farmer to come thin down the heard of deer on his property. Gladly I accepted, and I'm now sitting in my stand on his property hoping one of the many deer will come walking in front of me!


Darn the luck huh?


----------



## bowmadness83

Sitting here nothing yet


----------



## woodyw333

Had one buck walk thru before shooting light all i could see was white rack and white tail. This is my first all day sit since opening day of Ky season.. I hope it goes well!

Sent from my Evo Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## daver9

34, wind from the west at 3 mph. One of those sunrises that almost makes you cry it is so beautiful. Awesome day, wether I see a deer or not.


----------



## tazman7

Is there some sort of gun season going on in Illinois that I don't know about? Hearing an awful alot of shots for only being 6:55 am....the Buck I have been after probably just got got taken by a poacher.


----------



## humpelec

48. Slite breeze. Suns comming out... going to bout 60 and sun today... see 1 doe annnd 3 shooters but no shots


----------



## beargrizzly

54 and raining no movement that I have seen


----------



## woodyw333

Just had what would have been a beautiful 10pt 40yds from me but he wanted to fight and break off half of his right side.. he got a freeby..

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmadness83

I climbed down at 9 am, this season is by far the worsed I have had. Goodluck guys I hope u get it done


----------



## Amurray

54 degrees, nice morning.just had a spike under my stand.... Hope daddy comes soon..lol


----------



## Target Tony

Perfect morning here in south central Iowa. Had 4 does go by no bucks trailing at all. Have had 2 bucks go by but they were dinks. This is day 5 of 11 days vacation would be nice to see a shooter some time soon.


----------



## tazman7

Just added another six hours to the skinless list. Haven't seen a deer in the last eleven sits. Getting frustrated.


----------



## Jessee315

Had a little doe walk in to bow range but missed swore i hit her but didnt see no blood and she didnt jump she just casully walked away. Untill i moved to get another shot off and then she hoped away so i am hoping i missed her high or low. First time drawing on a deer. Ill be waiting for her tomarrow morning though.


----------



## woodyw333

Other than that broke 10 i havent seen a thing all day... I hope this evening is better!!

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter41606

woodyw333 said:


> Just had what would have been a beautiful 10pt 40yds from me but he wanted to fight and break off half of his right side.. he got a freeby..
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


Lol the deer are getting smarter. Little do you know he actually just rammed a tree to bust his rack up so he wouldnt get shot at this season.


----------



## daver9

Despite my jovial mood, I didn't see anything this morning. 3 hours, not a single deer. Have not seen a deer since Saturday.

Back out and hoping my luck changes.


----------



## Hangac1093

The chase is heating up in eastern NY. Just watched a 2.5 year old 8 pt run does in circles.


----------



## Mike_13

Ran late this morning. Got setup by 7. Just rattled and grunted 5 min after sitting down and had a 6 point come check it out within minutes. Hopefully his bigger buddies do the same today.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOhunter08

Seen my first buck of the season yesterday...surprisingly... RUT IS ON here in Northern Missouri! Jumped some turkeys which spooked an absolute monster walking to my stand. (wasn't spooked) Got in my stand.. real nice 8 came in to about 70 yards and was dancing circles around me... fail.. hoping to go back out tonight to try and get on him again... rainy and a little windy.


----------



## acesbettor

Good luck out there today guys!


----------



## daver9

Wind and rain this morning in SW Wisco. There may be a slight break around midday, so I am going to give that a try today. Finally saw a little buck last night about 4:30. Shortly after that, a guy on a four wheeler came blazing through. Not smart.


----------



## bowmadness83

Just got settled in about 145pm. Anybody else out?


----------



## gewil

I'll be out in about 1 hr. Good luck to all!


----------



## humpelec

70. Sun at 402pm


----------



## gewil

In the stand. 7 mph breeze, around 42 degrees. Hope the big one shows! Good luck everyone


----------



## vabownut

in a tree 34 and foggy . In 1 of my favorite rut stands on end of a big oak ridge .bucks seem to cut corner here when searching . Not a spot to see many deer but most always have antlers when you do.


----------



## Target Tony

wont be going this morning. we just got hit with 3 inches of snow, 27 degrees and 18 mph winds. later as the day goes on its supposed to warm up and ill head to my stand around noon. it should be a nice sloppy mess later today. right now im going back to bed.

Tony


----------



## ctdflyboy

Just got to the stand at 6 am. Its 49 and foggy in north east nc. Hoping to finally put something down today. Good luck everybody


----------



## williaml423

Good luck guys im notpin to make it out today cause im a slave to my job.


----------



## daver9

SW Wisco. Getting pounded with rain, sleet, snow and wind. No deer moving, at least that I can see. I'm on the couch! Headed out later this afternoon.


----------



## Maddog10

Well the wind drove me out of the stand this morning. Saw 6 does on my way in an managed to not alert them but after about 10 mins of swaying back and forth in the stand I decided today wasn't the day. As I walk back to the 4-wheeler I see a small 8-pointer checking it out so I just lay down in the field. Well he decides he doesn't like the 4-wheeler so he spooks a little and starts running toward me. I've never been scared of a deer before but here I was laying on the ground with him running towards me and let me tell ya, it was kind of in uneasy feeling. He eventually saw me, stopped to stomp a little, and then kind of trotted into the tree line. Now I spotted two more does in the field who just bedded down. Looks like I may hunt from the kneeled position behind my 4-wheeler today lol. Planned on doing a spot and stalk but I'm afraid to walk the field with these does here.


----------



## CootShooter

daver9 said:


> SW Wisco. Getting pounded with rain, sleet, snow and wind. No deer moving, at least that I can see. I'm on the couch! Headed out later this afternoon.


Same thing in SE Wisco. Supposed to stop raining around noon.


----------



## CootShooter

Maddog10 said:


> Well the wind drove me out of the stand this morning. Saw 6 does on my way in an managed to not alert them but after about 10 mins of swaying back and forth in the stand I decided today wasn't the day. As I walk back to the 4-wheeler I see a small 8-pointer checking it out so I just lay down in the field. Well he decides he doesn't like the 4-wheeler so he spooks a little and starts running toward me. I've never been scared of a deer before but here I was laying on the ground with him running towards me and let me tell ya, it was kind of in uneasy feeling. He eventually saw me, stopped to stomp a little, and then kind of trotted into the tree line. Now I spotted two more does in the field who just bedded down. Looks like I may hunt from the kneeled position behind my 4-wheeler today lol. Planned on doing a spot and stalk but I'm afraid to walk the field with these does here.


Sounds like you need to get yourself a blind for these windy day situations!


----------



## Maddog10

CootShooter said:


> Sounds like you need to get yourself a blind for these windy day situations!


Yea, no joke. Ive got my blind set up on a different property but it may get moved after seeing all the action in this field. Another doe came running into the field a minute ago and kept looking behind her so I thought maybe she was being chased but then out jumped a second doe and they just continued on peacefully. It's reassuring to see all this doe activity with the rut approaching though.


----------



## ctdflyboy

Spent three and a half hours in the stand and didn't see a thing but I did find a new scrape line on the way back so im gonna run out and hang a camera before I gotta go flying. Hopefully I can get some good pics


----------



## Target Tony

The game is on in south central iowa. I had seen 7 bucks so far today and 3 does. One buck was 150 class 10 point. I had him at 30 yards in could not get a shot. The 135 class 9 point also came by at 20 yards but I passed him up. With all the snow we've had it easy to see the deer coming. It was a wet heavy snow that's taking its time to get off the trees. Hopefully this afternoon I will get my chance.

Tony


----------



## Docrich

There should be a law against sweating in the blind, in November, during the rut. I should be biotching that my feet are cold.

Haven't seen anything yet, had to go to the blind due to the sw winds.


----------



## DeadInside25

I'm up a pine here in SC, it's 70 with no wind.


----------



## #hunter!

SW Ohio rain all day but sun just came out wind S at 20. Just noticed the tree I have hunted in for 13 yrs is dead. I will be moving. not tonight. Dont feel confeeee . could have shot A 140 3 days ago. Let him walk hoping for bigger.


----------



## #hunter!

My dead tree view up


----------



## daver9

Snow finally stopped. Wind is dying down. All I need is a shooter!


----------



## humpelec

Here again. Edge or some apple tree and corn field. 64 sun slight breeze aznd its 408


----------



## countryjwh

High 60s drizzling rain in a tree whea a road makes a t watching really to see where they cross. Hopefully tomorrow morning I can get where I need to be. This is really a scouting trip but if an ol doe seems to wander by I may have to take a shot. That and I am close to the truck.


----------



## Amurray

Settled in on a cool morning...little wind not bad.Trying to bag a buck before the orange army strikes,


----------



## gtsum2

46 and foggy with light wind here in central va. Planning on being here all day if necessary.


----------



## vabownut

Deffinately foggy . I'm in till 2 or so then moving to a field . Came out last night and 12 or so with 4 bucks were out there.


----------



## DCRanger

Success! Shot a nice 8pt about an hour ago. Hit him a little high and forward. I'm still in the stand. Will let him rest another hour before - try to recover him. Don't want to push him. I pray he's down.


----------



## gtsum2

Congrats! good luck on the recovery. Nothing going here in central va so far


----------



## BOWCHIEF

Just shot a buck, quartering to hard. Drove that grizztrick thru the shoulder and he went down in 50! Think I got the heart. 


Northern NY


----------



## BOWCHIEF

First blood


Northern NY


----------



## BOWCHIEF

And this buck is at a full run here. Piece of arrow. 


Northern NY


----------



## Norwegian Woods

Congrats!


----------



## BOWCHIEF

Nice 8










Northern NY


----------



## BOWCHIEF

Norwegian Woods said:


> Congrats!


Thanks!


Northern NY


----------



## gtsum2

Congrats!


----------



## vabownut

Nice!


----------



## BOWCHIEF

Thanks all. Shot went thru shoulder and center punched the heart. Been a tough year n I'm happy with this guy. Actually looks to have the same genes as the 10 I killed last year, same tree. 


Northern NY


----------



## BOWCHIEF

http://img.tapatalk.com/4a47aebf-1da0-bec1.jpg[/IMG
And here!s the heart


Northern NY


----------



## Docrich

Nice job!! 

Hope it stops pouring here before dark.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu

Sounds like a good start to the day. Goodluck this afternoon.


----------



## BOWCHIEF

Okay, here's the heart shot pic


Northern NY


----------



## vabownut

Awwww man ...you broke his heart. Winds here and temp is dropping.dam sitting on a field is boring.


----------



## Lostleader

Windy and snowing. In Ohio, not much snow.

In a new tree with my climber. Im swaying around like nobody business. 

60# Hoyt Maxxis
Easton 340 Axis
Magnus Buzzcuts


----------



## jjm1975

Busted a buck chasing a doe trying to get to my stand. Might be a good afternoon.


----------



## acesbettor

BOWCHIEF said:


> Nice 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Northern NY


 great buck! Congrats!


----------



## BOWCHIEF

acesbettor said:


> great buck! Congrats!


Thanks! Just had him aged at 3 1/2 and field dressed weight 149.


----------



## Hangac1093

BOWCHIEF said:


> Nice 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Northern NY


Very nice


----------



## redtail

I don't think this is working anyway, but if it dies this is a pict from my stand. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=40.019816,-83.064891


----------



## redtail

Funny how the picture shows up, but auto spell mess up a word. Should be "if it does"...



---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=40.019772,-83.064974


----------



## williaml423

In the blind thus mornin jumped something on the way in heard it run through the leaves wind is right and its cold so maybe it will be a good day.


----------



## williaml423

Anyone else out this mornin


----------



## swampdonkey84

I am. In se Ohio. Cold and windy. Hope it s as good as yesterday morning. Good luck


----------



## Maddog10

Finally made it to the stand well after sunrise. I was here on time but was covered up in deer before I could even get off the four wheeler. They didn't seem to mind me so I just waited them out. Then spooked two walking in to the stand. Maybe I shoulda just ran the ones near the fourwheeler off and still got to walk in in the dark? Oh well, at least I'm seeing deer. 26 degrees and calm here in ky.


----------



## Hangac1093

Maddog10 said:


> Finally made it to the stand well after sunrise. I was here on time but was covered up in deer before I could even get off the four wheeler. They didn't seem to mind me so I just waited them out. Then spooked two walking in to the stand. Maybe I shoulda just ran the ones near the fourwheeler off and still got to walk in in the dark? Oh well, at least I'm seeing deer. 26 degrees and calm here in ky.


I have been trying to still walk in every morning to get to a killer stand. It only worked once. I said screw it and hunt a different stand in the morning now.


----------



## Amurray

I'm here.se indiana just had a tiny 6 walk under me..took pictures husband told me to quit playing with me my food.lol.. He lives another day..(at least one)


----------



## williaml423

Ohio? Takin a break from these Tennessee monsters?


----------



## swampdonkey84

Yea. Couldn't take the pressure of the deer at home. Just seen a spike cruising around


----------



## williaml423

well good luck I ain't seen a thing but its still early


----------



## backcast88

Not much happening in central NC. It pretty cool but very windy and I have not seen deer all morning just tons of squirrels. I scouted yesterday and found a nice fresh scrape 30 yards from my stand but he didn't show up like I expected him to. Going to try again this afternoon and tomorrow morning.


----------



## gtsum2

Nothing herein central va...deer only seem to be showing up on days I'm not here


----------



## williaml423

Seen a doe about 20 min. Ago but couldn't get a shot seems like they ain't moving like they should be.


----------



## Maddog10

Hangac1093 said:


> I have been trying to still walk in every morning to get to a killer stand. It only worked once. I said screw it and hunt a different stand in the morning now.


I was trying this as well but it's thick and the leaves are crunchy so they were seeing me long before I saw them. Only one blew, but it hasn't ruined my morning because I've seen steady activity since I sat down. 3 does and a 6 pointer so far. It's a beautiful morning here.


----------



## backcast88

I have the worst luck possible. The wind is so bad right now I decide to call it a little early. I put my arrow in my quiver, put the quiver on my bow and took my release off. Not 2 minutes later a nice 6 point jogs by at 16 yards. I try to stop him while trying to put my release on and nock an arrow but he keeps going like I am not even there. It's so windy I didn't hear him coming until he was right on top of me. I mean you have go to be kidding me!!!!! Atleast I know the spot is still good. I will be in this spot later today and tomorrow morning. 

I guess that's why it's hunting and not killing.


----------



## hoytsavage

*a little windy*

Just got in stand in PA. I'M in til dark. Saw one small buck chasing doe on pipeline on walk in. Kinda windy but lookin to get lucky. Good luck to all who are out


----------



## acesbettor

Windy here in western massachusetts also. Light snow every once in awhile... Good luck everyone!


----------



## backcast88

Leaving for the stand now. I hope to get another chance at the buck that came by this morning. Good luck to everybody this evening.


----------



## #hunter!

Last weekend chance for a big one in SW Ohio. Being aggressive moved to a dead fall oak and made a blind. I saw the bucks walk within 20 yards 4 times in a row. Wind perfect. Update later.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu

Good luck to you all. Sitting here sick. Hope to be out Sunday.


----------



## WayBeau

acesbettor said:


> Windy here in western massachusetts also. Light snow every once in awhile... Good luck everyone!


How close to Wilbraham are you?


----------



## KansasBBD

Busted a doe coming in this morning got out a little late because I didn't get to my land till about 11pm last night and went to bed at 12. Got a call at 345am from my brother saying he wasn't going to make it so I didn't get much sleep and was groggy the whole morning. 

Rattled in a nice 3 1/2 year old 10 about 130"+ should be a nice one next year. Stomach was hurting from the previous night of having a few too many plus I wanted a nap so I headed back to the cabin. Right when I was ready to settle down I looked out and saw a doe across the pond so I stepped outside. Big shooter 160"+ was tailing her... Decided to skip the nap and headed back out to the stand.

Nice breeze but way warmer than I'd like it to be. Hopefully get something down tonight.


----------



## Ala_Archer

In Scott County, IL. just got in the stand 45 minutes ago. Very windy.


----------



## swampdonkey84

Just got back in 45 min ago for the evening sit. Saw 3 bucks this morning. One shooter. All on patrol for a hot doe. Rut is kicking in good in athens co Ohio. Good luck everyone.


----------



## gtsum2

Very slow here..trying another spot this evening but not too confidant as trail cam pics r way down the last three weeks here...we will see...perhaps the biggest coyote I have ever seen smiling for the cam is partly to blame?


----------



## vabownut

been in for hour so nothing yet . Seems bucks here are all doed up . Last few days everyone I know been seeing them tending.


----------



## jnutz19

Well just got to my camp and I'm sitting in my ground blind. Should be another exiting weekend in Louisiana!


----------



## acesbettor

WayBeau said:


> How close to Wilbraham are you?


15 minutes.. Used to live right on the border in ludlow..


----------



## acesbettor

Slow and cold on stand tonight. Jumped 3 or four on the way out. They were only about 25yds away when they spooked. Sounded like a herd of buffalo running through the woods. Now I'm not sure if I should go back in t...he am or not


----------



## williaml423

Heading out for a short mornin set. Just a curious question does anyone use a weather app for wind direction temps etc. I have been using weather bug and im starting to doubt its accuracy. Just wonder if there is a better one out there.


----------



## acesbettor

Just parked the truck and finishing my coffee. Gonna try to slip in close to a beefing area. I finally got the south wind I need. Good luck everyone!


----------



## acesbettor

williaml423 said:


> Heading out for a short mornin set. Just a curious question does anyone use a weather app for wind direction temps etc. I have been using weather bug and im starting to doubt its accuracy. Just wonder if there is a better one out there.


 I use weather bug and accuweather.. I don't always trust weather bug either but today they are both pretty close here.


----------



## Lostleader

Good luck. Quite so far... .to quite

60# Hoyt Maxxis
Easton 340 Axis
Magnus Buzzcuts


----------



## williaml423

All these squirrels are making it loud here but no deer yet


----------



## swampdonkey84

Im in. In south east Ohio. Windy. No deer yet but I have seen 6 shooters here in two days. Good luck everybody


----------



## hoytsavage

Had small buck cruising ridge in front of me at daybreak. Just waiting for the woods to explode with deer. Farmer is starting to cut corn about 700 yards from me. Good luck to everybody


----------



## jnutz19

I'm settled in the stand. I'm at a spot I've never hunted before and it sure is pretty back here. On a ladder in the middle of a bunch of hardwoods. I'm next to about an 80 acre beaver bond where we duck hunt and it's an awesome sound sitting on the deer stand and hearing mallards and wood ducks just quacking away


----------



## jnutz19

My view this morning


----------



## Bowtech-man

Beautiful morning to be hunting. Have my son with me. Can't get much better than this. 

sent from my Dinc using Tapatalk.


----------



## daver9

SW Wisco. 32 with a light S breeze. Beautiful morning!


----------



## williaml423

I have seen alot of action just no shots yet deer are really moving in Tennessee


----------



## ohiobullseye

My 11 year old daughter and are hunting on an inside corner of an over grown field out in Hartsgrove Ohio , we have a little snow from yesterday with a slight breeze I think it's somewhere in the 30s. She is hoping for her first buck, I will be hoping to video the action so far it's slow just squeals.


----------



## gtsum2

27 degrees this morning and light wind..just had a four pointer walking 45 yards out but would not come in closer in the clearing


----------



## caddlad

Nice morning..17 turkeys and 1 doe. This is about the time the bucks start to cruise this side of the hill.
Good luck all.


----------



## gtsum2

Just drilled a coyote...he came in on the same trail the four pointer walked earlier..he seemed to heading to my trophy blend estrous scent...he did not make it 30 yards before expiring...now I needs me a deer


----------



## acesbettor

gtsum2 said:


> Just drilled a coyote...he came in on the same trail the four pointer walked earlier..he seemed to heading to my trophy blend estrous scent...he did not make it 30 yards before expiring...now I needs me a deer


 Good job! Very slow for me this am. The sun sure does feel good now. It was pretty cold here earlier!


----------



## GBurkett

Well its not live from the stand, heck its not alive at all. I thought rage's made the biggest exit. Swacker by far exceeded. Don't know how but both holes are 1 exit hole. Entery was liver, took one lung and hart.


----------



## bowmadness83

Just got settled in about 20 minutes ago, today Pa archery season closes. But re opens the day after xmas


----------



## gtsum2

Yote from this morning. My first one ever. He didnt go but 25-30 yards. He was stone dead within 2 seconds...I am a firm believer in RamCat BH's now! This side is the exit hole..wow


----------



## gtsum2

bowmadness83 said:


> Just got settled in about 20 minutes ago, today Pa archery season closes. But re opens the day after xmas


are you not allowed to bowhunt during firearm season??? Gun season comes in Friday here, but we can still bowhunt


----------



## Bowtech-man

gtsum2 said:


> are you not allowed to bowhunt during firearm season??? Gun season comes in Friday here, but we can still bowhunt


Yes. 

sent from my Dinc using Tapatalk.


----------



## Bowtech-man

Bowtech-man said:


> Yes.
> 
> sent from my Dinc using Tapatalk.


I meant yes u can bowhunt during gun season. 

sent from my Dinc using Tapatalk.


----------



## tazman7

Well this hunt officially stinks now. I finally get a day that I can sit longer that two hours. I get out to my stand after driving 45 minutes to get here. I get all situated and a half hour later some kids come through the woods on a golf cart and now the neighbor just came throughout on his quad and is now doing donuts on his property forty yards behind me...
I absolutely love hunting but dealing with this stupidity year after year makes me contemplate giving it up.
(Ok my rant is over)


----------



## bowmadness83

Yeh you can bowhunt in Pas rifle season. But man it gets crazy out here world war 3!


----------



## CootShooter

In for the morning hunt in Horicon. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnutz19

Well it's already a good start the the morning. Got up in the stand and there was a deer under my feeder and because of this wind I didn't spook him and sorry guys but I put down the bow this morning and brought out the ole .270


----------



## Bullets

Got my first bow kill. Got her about 30 minutes ago. Waiting in the stand, hoping another will come so my friend can get one. Gonna wait about another 30-40 minutes then go track heer down and head to church. Thank you Lord! This is way better than rifle hunting! Catch up with you all later.


----------



## AaronTritle

In the stand. My step brother is in his stand to the neighbouring property to the south. Hoping we can get a big buck that has been around.

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hangac1093

Bullets said:


> Got my first bow kill. Got her about 30 minutes ago. Waiting in the stand, hoping another will come so my friend can get one. Gonna wait about another 30-40 minutes then go track heer down and head to church. Thank you Lord! This is way better than rifle hunting! Catch up with you all later.


Nice


----------



## bugs825

Sitting in the scrub with my son waiting on hogs. Its still a bit windy so I think they are hunkered down. We both missed 2 that ran through yesterday so we will see. Ill post a pic if the connection is good enough. 

Nathan


----------



## Maddog10

The wind here in KY is frustrating. Steady 20+ mph winds with gusts ranging up to 40 mph. I haven't made it out to the stand at all this weekend and it's killing me. This afternoon I'm going to a friends who has a big condo stand to film him so looking forward to that. Still no hunting for me though.


----------



## rutjunky




----------



## rutjunky

South central kansas. Ninnesca river valley


----------



## espoores

Been on stand all day here in west central illinois. Saw one basket buck getting bumped around by a coyote and a doe that was either scared to death or on crack. She ran around me for about 2 minutes and never slowed down to under 90 mph. The wind is 25 mph + and it is near 70f but I am still staying optimistic for this afternoon. Good luck to everyone this afternoon!


----------



## acsoa12

A buddy of mine took these pics of a bald eagle going after something in the field in front of his stand today. I was amazed the first time I saw these while hunting.


----------



## Bullets

acsoa12 said:


> A buddy of mine took these pics of a bald eagle going after something in the field in front of his stand today. I was amazed the first time I saw these while hunting.


 That's AWESOME!! 

Well to quickly check back in. I got my first bow kill as mentioned before. She ran about 50-75 yards and was really easy to find, my arrow on the other hand (which was a pass through) I was not able to find. I'm a little bummed out about that but hey it was a great day! Now to get the buck in that area. Several people have told me the bucks just aren't moving here yet...although there was a beauty at the processor??


----------



## WayBeau

acesbettor said:


> 15 minutes.. Used to live right on the border in ludlow..


My mom grew up in Wilbraham. Still have a cousin that lives there. Aunt lives in W. Springfield.


----------



## Mathias

New property for me this year. Creek bottom abutting corn and beans. Heavily used trails abound!
View attachment 1206336


----------



## jnutz19

Didn't have class this afternoon so I decided to come sit in the stand for a while.


----------



## QS34Reaper

Clouds are in keeping the temps down with a south wind. There is just enough snow on the ground yet to make them easily visible. Third day after the full moon and the activity should be hot. Finger ridge to the south....bedding area to the west. I got that kind of feeling....stay tuned!!


----------



## irishhacker

I'm in the blind and we have a tornado watch...I must be eat up with this crazy chit

Sent from my Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## CootShooter

After hearing from a client who is also a hunter that he had a huge buck in his yard mid-day yesterday and seeing a buck working a fenceline while driving today I decided to play hookey this afternoon. So I get to my public spot and there are 3 boom trucks cutting tree limbs around power lines (and grinding said limbs up) right where I enter the woods. My stand is only a couple hundred yards off the road, so I'm pretty sure I won't be seeing a dang thing this afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QS34Reaper

QS34Reaper said:


> Clouds are in keeping the temps down with a south wind. There is just enough snow on the ground yet to make them easily visible. Third day after the full moon and the activity should be hot. Finger ridge to the south....bedding area to the west. I got that kind of feeling....stay tuned!!


4 does 3 bucks....a 115" or so eight, a basket rack and a MANSTER of all manhood. He appeared to the east and went sneak across the crp in a SE direction, bones to the sky silhouetted against the snow. To think I almost shot one of the does at 3:15 or so...would have never seen that big guy....got 3 days left, gun starts on Sat...and I get the hell out of the woods. Too many people with firearms for me to feel even remotely safe!! ;-/


----------



## acesbettor

WayBeau said:


> My mom grew up in Wilbraham. Still have a cousin that lives there. Aunt lives in W. Springfield.


 No kidding, i live in W. Springfield now.


----------



## rdj-pencilart

acesbettor said:


> No kidding, i live in W. Springfield now.


You are both close... I live in Brimfield and originally from Amherst Ma (Brim. is only 
2 towns away from Wilbraham.. and 3 1/2 away from W. Springfield). enjoy the rest of the season


----------



## Docrich

Haven't seen anything this morning, trying the AT call.


----------



## #hunter!

Sw Ohio games are on walking in 1 8 pt with 3 doe. Also small 6 nose to ground. All before getting to stand. Please be the day. I have seen 3 shooters here. 50 degrees and falling


----------



## Mr.1 Shot

Got busted by Mr Big peeing off my stand:angry:


----------



## QS34Reaper

Oh yeah baby!!!! Winds of change are here. 18mph out of the west and only 38degrees...the air is crisp and dry. Perfect condition to have the deer restless and moving around. We are about 75 yds from where I saw a giant 2 nights ago. If the Lord be willin....


----------



## bherendeen05

...


----------



## Jessee315

*In regards to the Bald Eagle Pics*

Good to See thier Population going up. It would of been a horrible thing to see our country's mascot become extincted.


----------



## Jessee315

acesbettor said:


> 15 minutes.. Used to live right on the border in ludlow..


I just did a Military Funeral In Ludlow Nice little town. Would love to hunt those woods.


----------



## CootShooter

Just poked a hole in a doe in a new stand site in Wisco. 

21°(9° wind chill). Sun and a 12 mph W wind. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtsum2

Good job coot!


----------



## Maddog10

Well after seeing 15 deer in about an hour and half this morning before heading to class I decided to skip the afternoon classes and sit back in the same place. Unfortunately I watched a nice shooter trot off as I got to the base of my stand. He snapped his head towards me and that's when I noticed him so I just knelt at the bottom of my stand. He looked at me for a second and then just slowly trotted off. Didn't seem too spooked at all so hopefully he'll come back. Love these western ky woods! Just wish I had been here 10 mins earlier.


----------



## n.sampey

Out in the stand after two weeks offshore and from the 8 point killed yesterday by my g paw it looks like the rut is starting 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## gtsum2

aside from a small forkhorn yesterday, things seem awful slow here...went out this morning and saw nothing...heading back out in a few to a different spot. Gun season opens tomorrow, so deer will certainly be moving from the dogs...maybe they will run some over to the property I hunt (no guns and no dogs)


----------



## Jamo319

First time in this stand. Fresh rub right out in front. If it would only rain in North Fla. there would be a food plot in the picture.



Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## acesbettor

Passed on a spike today. first time in a long time I had a legitimate chance to tag out on my 2 bucks here in ma.. Had a yote come in just at the end of shooting light. Wish I coulda got a shot. He had a beautiful coat! Those things sure are much more aware than deer are!


----------



## acesbettor

Jessee315 said:


> I just did a Military Funeral In Ludlow Nice little town. Would love to hunt those woods.


 There are alot of good woods in and around that area and a ton of state land


----------



## backcast88

Leaving the truck in 5 minutes for the stand. It should be a nice morning. It's 24 now but will warm up to around 52 this afternoon with no wind. I did see more deer then usual driving this morning so hopefully that's a good sign they are moving.


----------



## acesbettor

Headed in after I finish this coffee..31° and a gentle breeze. Feels like a good morning! Good luck everyone!


----------



## vabownut

In tree ...........cheating today and have scattergun due to neiighbors all around running dogs. .had to sneak though a bunch of deer walking in not sure how I managed that without spooking them.


----------



## MAShadow

Haven't seen a deer in days so I'm in the swamp. Problem is it's noisy. Water gurgling, twigs snapping.

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## JAKE3203

Deer have been good to me I have just shot my 3rd of the year, shot a button buck a 1/2 hr ago,still in my tree with another nocked up,there was a nanny doe and a nice buck with him but would not come any closer I will have pics later


----------



## Lostleader

Another morning of nothing. This is getting old......FAST

60# Hoyt Maxxis
Easton 340 Axis
Magnus Buzzcuts


----------



## duckndog

Sitting in the stand listening to the Sandhills cranes flying overhead. Had for does pass by earlier, but no bucks yet.


----------



## AaronTritle

Movement here has slowed down the last week. A buddy saw a real nice 12 pointer last night on the edge of the timber/ road I hunt. Hoping he decides to stick around and move during the day...

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAShadow

All I've seen is coyote. No shot though.

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## gtsum2

Nothing here..going home for beer and football


----------



## AaronTritle

Didn't see anything.. did find some new scrape lines on my walk back to the truck. Going to set up on those this evening.. closer to where the 12 pointer was spotted too.

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## backcast88

Another moring of seeing only squirrels. This afternoon the will stay in the truck and the 10/22 is going tree rat killing.


----------



## Govtman

Chuck County, MD: been up in tree stand since O'Dark-Thirty and ain't seen a thang. Is it because of the lunar moon or because they're on lock down already? Wind is not as bad as last week, but it's still breezy w gusts at time. It's in the high 40's and a really beautiful day. Getting ready for shotgun season next Friday. Let's hear from my fellow MD bow hunters. Be safe out there.


----------



## b0w_sniper

Just got in the stand, see what happens tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pro38hunter

Looking like a great evening here in southern Indiana. Little breezy and about 50 degrees. Sitting here filming my wife, hoping she fills her firearms buck tag.


----------



## MAShadow

Just had a couple doe at 75 yds hit my drag line, got all nervous, turned around and went back where they came from.

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAShadow

Right at dark a 4 point followed the the drag trail right into my stand. I guess the bucks like it and doe do not!

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## #hunter!

I only have a week to get it done before gun in Ohio. Great morning but a warm 54


----------



## KansasBBD

Freezing muh balls off 17 deg wind chill , heard a buck grunt gotta go!


----------



## JustinKansas

Right there with you BBD. SC Kansas...17 deg with winds at 12 nne


----------



## bugs825

Happy Sunday! Perfect morning. 65 and no wind yet. Today is my sons bday and we are hoping for a bday hog. Gotta leave at noon for the party though. We will see! Good luck all!!!

Nathan


----------



## rdj-pencilart

sure wish they (Massachusetts government) would allow Sunday hunting here ... I use the government term very loosely here in Ma.
Good luck to all of you anyway


----------



## GBurkett

Time to hunt said 7:00am 91 persent. 7:05 had a messed up basket 8 and 6 doe under my tree.


----------



## bugs825

rdj-pencilart said:


> sure wish they (Massachusetts government) would allow Sunday hunting here ... I use the government term very loosely here in Ma.
> Good luck to all of you anyway


I feel for ya! I think no Sunday hunting is stupid. That would cut my woods time with my son a lot because he is in school all week and its hard to make the evening hunts work. Hope you can do something to change it because that's the only way it will change. We have to keep reminding "them" that they work for us! 


Nathan


----------



## Maddog10

Sitting in the rain here in KY... And I wonder why my girlfriend says im crazy...


----------



## BearSuitGuy

Love this new spot!


----------



## MAShadow

Had a deer under my stand this morning but it was too dark to see what it was.

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAShadow

Glad I chose the same tree this morning! 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## SandhillsSteve

*Great Idea*

This is a great idea.


----------



## kris77

Just found this thread. Missed a decent 6 this morning about 40 yds away. Shot too low. About an hour later 4 does came running over the point to me, followed by a crooked basket 6. Never got a shot, they never stopped running.

Saw 2 HUGE red foxes on my way out about noon. Pretty good day. 2 bucks, 4 doe, 2 foxes, and a ton of raccoons. Now the fun's over, time for work.


----------



## acesbettor

Climbed down at dark tonight and got 20 yds from my stand and saw 3 sets of eyes glowing with my headlamp about 20 yds to my right.. I just kept slowly walking and they never even moved just kinda watched me.. Hopefully they will come in a little earlier tomorrow!


----------



## BearSuitGuy

I had a doe the other morning come about 25 yards out from my stand. If you look at the pic I posted from the stand the other day she came right in between the forked branches on the left of the pic. I was worried about the arrow clipping a the lower branch. Would you have taken the shot?


----------



## jaho

Good view to the left of my stand


----------



## acesbettor

BearSuitGuy said:


> I had a doe the other morning come about 25 yards out from my stand. If you look at the pic I posted from the stand the other day she came right in between the forked branches on the left of the pic. I was worried about the arrow clipping a the lower branch. Would you have taken the shot?


 Tough to tell.. I would of had to draw back and see how my sight lined up with the branches.. Im always so worried that im going to have that 1 stray twig that i cant see in low light deflect my arrow.. So far ive not had it happen.. Knock on wood!


----------



## acesbettor

jaho said:


> View attachment 1213195
> 
> Good view to the left of my stand


 Congrats! Buck or a doe? What time did it come in?


----------



## MAShadow

Congratulations Jaho.
Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
Beenin my stand about an hour, nothing yet!

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## brl

Great morning here in Maine 20° out and a fresh foot of the white stuff. My first time in thewoods since September. Feels good.


----------



## Hangac1093

My set this morning. 28 degrees. Hope something happens, but I think lock down has begun.


----------



## rivers387

Trying a new spot this morning. In a tree with food plot on one side, hardwoods on the edge of a swamp on the other, and right outside of a doe bedding area. I'm hoping this spot produces this morning. I'm on a trail that had been hot and heavy with does all season. Had a buck cruising this trail earlier in the season but I was told he was hit by a car. I'm hoping I was told wrong.














Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## rivers387

Just had two does out in the plot about 120 yards away. 

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## rdj-pencilart

jaho said:


> View attachment 1213195
> 
> Good view to the left of my stand


buck or doe.. won't matter because they both supply venison. CONGRATS


----------



## jkerrsd

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAShadow

Endedup with a four point around 7:30.

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## espoores

In stand for a thanksgiving hunt. I hope to get my first bow kill today. Good luck to everyone out there and happy thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## jaho

Thanks everyone. It was fat doe came in at 7:30 backstraps for thanksgiving


----------



## rdj-pencilart

MAShadow said:


> Endedup with a four point around 7:30.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


there is Nothing wrong with ending up with this in our Massachusetts. 
I'm going on my 5th deer-less year<<< that's bad and just wrong


----------



## bigbuckdreamer

645 AM Rose Hill Mississippi. Light SE wind, sunny, 43°, 94% humidity. Nice chili morning. At least the duck hunters about 300yds from me are having a productive morning. Multiple shotgun blasts every couple minutes doesn't seem to be helping my bow hunting.


----------



## bigbuckdreamer

bigbuckdreamer said:


> 645 AM Rose Hill Mississippi. Light SE wind, sunny, 43°, 94% humidity. Nice chili morning. At least the duck hunters about 300yds from me are having a productive morning. Multiple shotgun blasts every couple minutes doesn't seem to be helping my bow hunting.


745AM Rose Hill Mississippi. Seriously!?!?!? Now a logging crew half a mile the other side of me!!!! I'm done. I'm going to get a leftover turkey sandwich!


----------



## rdj-pencilart

bigbuckdreamer said:


> 745AM Rose Hill Mississippi. Seriously!?!?!? Now a logging crew half a mile the other side of me!!!! I'm done. I'm going to get a leftover turkey sandwich!


IT's been years since I went duck or goose hunting.. but there has been 8 shots out behind my house this morning.... I'm guessing goose as it's still archery hear in Massachusetts
the real bummer is knowing I'll have to move my climber to a different location (if I want to see anything tomorrow)


----------



## bigbuckdreamer

It's gonna be a different kinda black Friday for a doe this afternoon in rose hill Mississippi


----------



## cowboy bowhnter

In stand i have great wind. I checked my trail cam near my stand and most of my recent pictures are of yotes.


----------



## gtsum2

had one of the 8's I have been watching come by just out of bow range yesterday morning...the bad news is he was being pushed by dogs from the neighboring hunt club...4 shots later he was done for...I am hunting private property that butts up to a hunt club, but there is no barrier on that side...the dogs went under my stand and 5 minutes later pushed him right to the blockers...not too happy, but what can you do?


----------



## Hangac1093

gtsum2 said:


> had one of the 8's I have been watching come by just out of bow range yesterday morning...the bad news is he was being pushed by dogs from the neighboring hunt club...4 shots later he was done for...I am hunting private property that butts up to a hunt club, but there is no barrier on that side...the dogs went under my stand and 5 minutes later pushed him right to the blockers...not too happy, but what can you do?


That's legal??


----------



## gtsum2

Hangac1093 said:


> That's legal??


haha...well, not really, but here in the commonwealth of VA, dog hunters are everywhere and when they release a bunch of dogs on a tract of land, there is no way to control where they go. Sure enough 4 of them came over to the farm I was on. The land owner knows about it and doesnt like it, but it is what it is here. Nothing like seeing guys on the side of the road with the tracking antennae up BS'ing around waiting for the dogs. Great state


----------



## gtsum2

Got a call last night from landowner where we were going to hunt this morning and can't go there today as he was taking his grandkid out hunting so here I am sitting in ladder stand in woods of my subdivision over a little plot. There is a nice creek bottom behind it and another creek.tunneling down to it. Have decent pics all year here until.recently, so I am not expecting much.


----------



## MAShadow

Been in my stand since 5:30. Seen eleven Turkey so far.

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## tchandlr

Last weekend of shotgun here in So. MN. In the 40's now. Could be a good morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vabownut

Been in for a few hours .....should be good evening if these high temps don't hold them down . On a oak ridge leading out to a grass field they've been hammering. Slight variable breeze 67 degrees


----------



## vabownut

Had 4 does coming in right where picture is and wind is swirling I guess big momma didn't like what she smelled


----------



## cowboy bowhnter

In stand. It is sunny and warm. 30 degrees.


----------



## acesbettor

Nice sunrise but thats about it


----------



## gtsum2

beautiful picture! It does seem a bit slow out there...not seeing as many success threads as in the past it seems..or maybe it is my lack of success and bad luck so far this year that is clouding my thinking??


----------



## duckndog

44 degrees and windy here in Georgia. Sitting over a great trail with a fresh scrape 30 yards away.


----------



## gewil

On stand, 24 degrees with 18mph NNW wind. Hope to see something tonight, it's been slow here in SE South Dakota. Good luck everyone


----------



## acesbettor

15' away


----------



## pTac

acesbettor said:


> 15' away


Looks like a shooter to me!


----------



## acesbettor

pTac said:


> Looks like a shooter to me!


 season doesn't start til the 20th


----------



## Cajun83

Live from the blind here in avoyelles parish, Louisiana. Sitting on a small protected plot of clover and chickory. Sitting across from a heavily used game trail at about 80 yards. Just past that, up the hill there is a recently harvested soybean field. Truth II needs to get it done today. 

Saw a few wood ducks on the way in and I am currently surrounded by fox squirrels. Noisy bastages. 

Sent via dixie cup string phone...


----------



## Cajun83

Back in the woods, on a ridge overlooking a flooded timber bottom. Hopefully the game trail produces. Really windy out here but its not swirling so were good. 

Sent via dixie cup string phone...


----------



## cowboy bowhnter

In stand its starting to snow. But i have a great wind


----------



## pro38hunter

Thought it was going to be a perfect morning. It's almost 60 degrees with a swirling wind! I'm just out hunting for slick heads, trying to get my first kill on film. We will see how the morning progresses!


----------



## QS34Reaper

God I love Wisconsin!!!! this place is made to grow giant deer...headed to our late season set to see what we can get on camera this afternoon. First day after muzzy week. If the activity looks low there we are going to move to a big hardwood rige adjacent to some ridge bedding area....I am pumped!!! Stay tuned!


----------



## wvmurf

Hunting in West Virginia this week. Have been in stand all day. Had one shooter come through just after daylight dogging a doe.
They were about 60 yards out and wouldnt stop. Looks like second rut starting up. Nothing but does since then...
65 degrees here, rain coming in tonight, should be good evening.

Good Luck!!


----------



## JeffN

a good day


----------



## QS34Reaper

QS34Reaper said:


> God I love Wisconsin!!!! this place is made to grow giant deer...headed to our late season set to see what we can get on camera this afternoon. First day after muzzy week. If the activity looks low there we are going to move to a big hardwood rige adjacent to some ridge bedding area....I am pumped!!! Stay tuned!


Saw one immature buck today....a little concerned....the deer don't seem to be moving...we made a 3 mile drive around our land and never saw one set of tracks crossing a road or nothing. We were seeing deer everywhere two weeks ago....hmmmm!!


----------



## gtsum2

went out again this morning to a new place...several draws come down off a grass field - nice little pond at the bottom...several rub lines along the pond...and nothing. Went and checked 2 of my cams and had 2 pics the last 7 days...the deer have went and disappeared on me!


----------



## MAShadow

It's a beautiful morning to be in my stand! So far all is quiet. 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaho

JeffN said:


> a good day


I wish i could get them to come by my stand like that. Cant seem to get them in range anymore


----------



## JustinKansas

A beautiful Kansas morning. 23 degrees, winds from the south at 3mph. I'm facing south waiting for the magic to happen!


----------



## duckndog

Cool and windy here in Ga. Got a late start due to Christmas honey do's this afternoon. Got a draw behind me and my food plot in front. Hope to draw some blood tonight.


----------



## hoyt669

19 degrees and not a cloud in the sky. Now if Icould see some deer it would be a perfect day.


----------



## whack&stack

On stand in meigs co Ohio. This is me







and this is the baby deer I passed up even though I wanted to baptize the new 250 grain woodsman elite bh's in blood real bad










Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## tchandlr

Back in my favorite ground blind. December 17 and warm ( for MN).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claydoh

Too windy to climb but a nice day anyway









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daltongang

Test

Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk


----------



## daltongang

Test again








Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk


----------



## gtsum2

this thread is slow this year....people not posting or having a rough year in the woods (like me...lost one, busted 2 times and now deer have flat out disappeared around here)??


----------



## daltongang

Been very slow around here. Or maybe it is just when I'm out.

Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk


----------



## missourihunter1

saw 3 does tonight right before dark. Glad to finally see they all didnt get abducted although sitting in constant sleet sucked.


----------



## tchandlr

In a new stand, Dec 21, 32 deg., good NW wind. Don't get any better this time of year in MN. Now just need the Big 10 on got on trail cam to wonder through.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saxrulez

I'll have to remember to get one on friday. I'm almost 100% positive I should be able to get a doe on friday at least.


----------



## sampsta

ill be back out tomorrow am with my new matthews mission riot..cant wait to get the last week in....


----------



## jonshaff

This will be my official last day in the stand! 

Wish me luck!

God bless you all and Merry Christmas!

Jesus is the reason for the season!


----------



## captain71

http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums...iew&current=SUNP0119.mp4&jwidget_action=album
Had a little action out of the blind.


----------



## duckndog

Just had a nice 7 point at 64 yards.


----------



## daltongang

29 degrees out this morning. Seen six deer, one was a funny looking 8 pointer. He had 5 on his right and 3 on his left with no brow tine on left. Left side was twice as thick as his right. He was chasing a doe. He still lives because I decided to shoot over his back at 20 yards.:banghead: 

Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk


----------



## saxrulez

Saw three deer tonight! Too dark to shoot 

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3994555

Just starting a track job on a buck I hit a little high a 730. Wish me luck. It's sleeting and suppose to rain. Hope everyone had a great Christmas w/ the family


----------



## 3994555

3994555 said:


> Just starting a track job on a buck I hit a little high a 730. Wish me luck. It's sleeting and suppose to rain. Hope everyone had a great Christmas w/ the family


Well found my little buck. went 150yds or so double lunged. completely missed the heart though. meat went to my dad who hadn't quite filled the freezer yet. this was my 4th kill this year, so i'm good on venison!










here's my muzzleloader kill from mid november. never posted a pic of him.


----------



## jonshaff

New spot...never touched all year


----------



## jonshaff

Another angle


----------



## tchandlr

Last sit of the season, new spot. December 31st in MN, and 43 deg. Been a great archery year, hope you all enjoyed your time out! Can't wait till next fall.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arobie120

One more day of general season and nubbers gets the shaft!!


----------



## daltongang

Trying to get something done this last day of 2011.














Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk


----------



## BamaHunterr

Shootu season for go out till the end of the month. Lol Sitten this morning, 25 right now


----------



## #hunter!

Back in stand have2 small 8 pt bedded 80 yrd away


----------



## Dwiley

Sittin in stand with my daughter, Natalie, on a balmy 69* day. Deer activity has been nearly non-existent this season but you never know when one will decide to step out. So we wait and I'll enjoy ever minute sittin and talkin with her. This is our time, oh yeah she's pretty much a daddy's girl.


----------



## gtsum2

I am waiting until after this weekend as the last day for gun/dog season is saturday...the past 3-4 weeks have seen deer activity all but disappear. Hopefully they get back to normal after some quiet time


----------



## rockboy201

Test

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## wihunter402

Out with my daughter as well. 48 degrees in Wisconsin for a January hunt. That's crazy. Even got bugs but no deer. 

Sent using Tapatalk on my Verizon Droid Bionic.


----------



## J4_boss

Warm morning in Alabama. But just had a spike reassure me that I dont smell bad this morning. Lots of wood ducks playing in the pond next to me.


----------



## b0w_sniper

Warm afternoon hunt here, let's see what happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## APAsuphan

Last evening sit of the year for me. Have both the muzzy and the bow waiting on a doe or a mature buck.


----------



## J4_boss

Cool and balmy in bama this morning, unlike yesterday afternoon. Got a doe yesterday morning,shortly followed by the largest 8 pt we've ever seen on our property. He was at 12 steps and looked up as I drew. Stopped right behind some limbs. No shot. Ran off. Today sitting just off a large creek. Scrape line under me. Hopefully he finds his way to me again. Also seeing signs that the rut is kicking in down here.


----------



## woodyw333

Last day of Ky season for me... Let's see if I can decoy one in... Nothing to lose...


----------



## amishracing

Got a kill here opening day.had two run by me already. Bow was still on the ground.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## amishracing

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jonshaff

Last hunt of the year guys...Goodluck and God bless


----------



## gtsum2

went out tonight and nothing...but did hear 6 shots to the north right at 5pm...a bit odd, as gun season ended last saturday:angry:


----------



## Pine Tag

Test


----------



## CootShooter

Extra late season here in a "metro herd control unit" in Wisco. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Sitting in a stand in southeast Ohio tonight. It's a nice night, 36 degrees and calm. Sitting on the edge of a thicket with a corn field 75 yards behind me. Just got back from Afghanistan two days ago so if it's brown it's down unless it's a young buck with potential.


----------



## benkharr

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> Sitting in a stand in southeast Ohio tonight. It's a nice night, 36 degrees and calm. Sitting on the edge of a thicket with a corn field 75 yards behind me. Just got back from Afghanistan two days ago so if it's brown it's down unless it's a young buck with potential.


Good luck. We appreciate what you do for us hope you get an opportunity tonight!


----------



## Dwiley

Natalie, my 16 yr old daughter, and I are back in stand this evenin HOPING for a doe. Have yet to see a deer on food plot all season. She is still fired up to be here, I think I have her hooked on deer hunting. If I knew how to post a pic with this iPhone I would.


----------



## BOWCAPT

Forgot I had this.... Sunrise in the swamp.... South Florida, Aug. bow season opener... Unfortunately for some reason the deer stopped moving through the trail in front of my tree & created a deer super highway about 100 yds in front of me. Also saw my first Fl. black bear in the wild!


----------



## acesbettor

BOWCAPT said:


> Forgot I had this.... Sunrise in the swamp.... South Florida, Aug. bow season opener... Unfortunately for some reason the deer stopped moving through the trail in front of my tree & created a deer super highway about 100 yds in front of me. Also saw my first Fl. black bear in the wild!
> 
> View attachment 1286947


 Great pic!


----------



## squid77

Forgot I had this on my Phone: 1st of November had pics of a great buck using the pond dam to travel to and from bedding, but he never showed while I was there


----------



## bherendeen05

Can't wait for this thread to start again 

bherendeen


----------



## gtsum2

yep..time is getting here quickly


----------



## bherendeen05

Still gotta month here in Illinois season opener Oct 1 

bherendeen


----------



## williaml423

i used this thread last season a little. i really enjoyed sharing my hunt with you guys great people and good deer. Are we goin to have a new thread for this year are just continue on with this one? sept 22 opening day here cant wait


----------



## NY911

Cant wait to join in this year with my iPhone 4! Woot!


----------



## tchandlr

2 weeks from next Saturday here in MN.


----------



## Hangac1093

We open 2 weeks early this year in eastern NY, October 1st.


----------



## 7sand8s

9 days and counting.


----------



## gtsum2

Opens next weekend here, but I am not going to be out there in 80-90 degree heat again...will wait until it cools down a bit


----------



## DeadInside25

15 days here, ready to let the air out of a deer !


----------



## bugs825

LOL 
it was 93 on Aug 4 when I shot my buck.
The bugs were the worst part as soon as the sun went down.

Nathan


----------



## Brandon H

Opens Sat here, the deer are dying off in NC as fast as ever from the disease ? I forget its name. Not Blue tongue but close to it.
I will take my camera in with me hope there are a few deer left.


----------



## 7sand8s

Brandon H said:


> Opens Sat here, the deer are dying off in NC as fast as ever from the disease ? I forget its name. Not Blue tongue but close to it.
> I will take my camera in with me hope there are a few deer left.


Where are you at in NC I'm in Wayne Co. and the deer in the area appear to be very healthy, and I haven't found or seen any dead. I heard the western part of the state was bad.


----------



## 7sand8s

In the stand and waiting!!


----------



## 7sand8s

Back at it again this evening


----------



## duckndog

Me and the little man in the stand this evening. Hoping for some luck, but enjoying our time together regardless.


----------



## robbcayman

Cool pics, fellas. I love seeing pics from everyone's stands. Good luck.


----------



## j1b

duckndog said:


> Me and the little man in the stand this evening. Hoping for some luck, but enjoying our time together regardless.
> View attachment 1467662


Love that you guys are wearing harnesses!!! More people need to!!


----------



## duckndog

j1b said:


> Love that you guys are wearing harnesses!!! More people need to!!


Thanks. I never leave the ground without one, even in a ladder stand. I've got a beautiful wife, son, and daughter depending on me.


----------



## vnhill1981

Middle GA, about 80 degrees and Prime Time coming on

View attachment 1467788


----------



## DeadInside25

WAHOOOOO ! Finally, I'm in a tree, there is 4 of us hunting this morning so hopefully one of us will stick one !


----------



## drkeenan

Rhode Island season started 45 minutes ago. Man I missed this view!!


----------



## PSE-KING1026

MO opener! Woohoo!!! Good luck to everyone huntin!!! 

sent from a bow huntin hillbilly in a treestand!


----------



## DeadInside25




----------



## DeadInside25

I'm back and it's hot !


----------



## thadoc

Back at in MN! 80 degrees and buggy! Thank god for the thermacel... Good luck everyone. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 3994555

We really need to get everyone on the same live from the stand thread. There is a new 2012 one


----------



## JB&thestraggler

3994555 said:


> We really need to get everyone on the same live from the stand thread. There is a new 2012 one


Post the link here


----------



## thadoc

Please share the link for the new 2012 live from the stand thread so we all can post appropriately...

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bow_Bo

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1823641


----------



## 3994555

Bow_Bo said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1823641


Thanks bow_bo.
There you go folks


----------



## 7sand8s

Not in the stand!!


----------



## CootShooter

Nothing yet. Been in this stand 3 times now and have seen a bunch across the river. 1 busted out of the cattails this morn when 2 hunters walked through the river bottom... she scattered out, stopped at 50, looked back, then hightailed it outta there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjm1975

Headed out for first day Iowa tomorrow. Pretty pumped up.


----------



## OHIO_BuCKSlayer

Lets get this show on the road!!!















PSE Bows...
Because Speed, Accuracy, and Penetration doesn't get old


----------



## MonsterElk6X6

Well I got a doe about 3 hrs ago... I haven't figured out how to get the pictures on here yet


----------



## jjm1975

First day Iowa bow. Nothing but raccoons.


----------



## bherendeen05

Hey guys an gals there is a new live from the stand 2012 link is about 4 post up. This one is a dead thread 

bherendeen


----------

